# 2014 April Rainbows



## Hippielove

2014 April Rainbows

1st
hope4rainbow
tardis103
Brieanna
Ifrans

2nd
Lisa85

4th
FoxMommy

5th
Kaygee

6th
Lindsay109

7th
Vietmamsie

10th
Wendyk07
Kasey84

11th
IcePrincess
celine
Karinama

15th
c.m.c
Ticklemonster

24th
Disneybaby26

25th
LanPem

So Far We Have:
0 :pink:
0 :blue:
0 :yellow:

Angels never forgotten
Mahoghani

​


----------



## hope4rainbow

April 1st! :happydance: I'm very hopeful this will be my sticky one, keep growing!


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome and congrats once again hope4rainbow


----------



## tardis103

I'm April 1st as well!
I am just praying this bean will stay with us this time.


----------



## hope4rainbow

Congrats, Tardis! Due date buddies, I have faith these will be our sticky babies! When is your first appt? :happydance:


----------



## tardis103

My first appt. is on 8/20- but I think it is just an initial consultation. I'm really looking forward to it though. Going with different midwives this time around and not the OB/midwife group I saw with the m/c. 
I just need reassurance!
When is yours?


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome and congrats tardis103


----------



## hope4rainbow

I switched doctors after my first m/c, and it was the best decision, I love my new one. I have an appt on August 9th. I'm considered high risk with my blood clotting disorder, so I'll be going more frequently. I had my first blood thinning injection last night! What are your symptoms so far? I'm tired, hungry, stuffed up, dry lips, peeing a lot, and bowel issues (sorry for the tmi!). I know breast tenderness is next!


----------



## tardis103

hope4rainbow said:


> I switched doctors after my first m/c, and it was the best decision, I love my new one. I have an appt on August 9th. I'm considered high risk with my blood clotting disorder, so I'll be going more frequently. I had my first blood thinning injection last night! What are your symptoms so far? I'm tired, hungry, stuffed up, dry lips, peeing a lot, and bowel issues (sorry for the tmi!). I know breast tenderness is next!

I have had breast tenderness from the beginning! I get little waves of nausea but nothing serious. I always pee a lot! LOL. So, it's hard to know what's due to the baby. I'm still super nervous but it is setting in that maybe this will be my rainbow baby.
Good luck at your appointment.


----------



## hope4rainbow

I feel you on the peeing a lot, I've been like that since I was a kid! I got the results of my hcg tests. I went from 44 Monday to 156 Wednesday! So relieved to be off to a good start!


----------



## hope4rainbow

When was your loss and how far along were you (if you don't mind my asking)?


----------



## tardis103

That is good about your levels! I've never had mine tested. It's too expensive on my insurance!
My loss was in September '12 between 6-7 weeks. Very early but very hard! It makes me nervous for this pregnancy. Every ache and pain freaks me out.


----------



## hope4rainbow

They just checked my levels b/c I had a positive home test Monday and the office test was a squinter, so they wanted to double check my positive. 

My losses were early too. It's devastating even early. I was measuring behind with both of them, the first one we saw a slow hb at 7 weeks and by 8 weeks we didn't see anything (I needed cytotec to start my m/c). The second one we saw a sac at 6 weeks, went back at 8 weeks and saw a sac and yoke, but no hb. I needed cytotec again to start the process. 

I do have longer cycles, so my doctor thinks egg quality could be part of our issue, so we started clomid this month. That along with being diagnosed with antiphospholipid syndrome I feel like we have some answers. 

Our big hurtle is a healthy hb, I'll breathe easier once we see that. Do you have certain milestones that will give you some comfort?


----------



## hope4rainbow

I just realized you'd already answered my loss question on the other april babies thread, I'm sorry! Is it too early to claim pregnancy brain? :dohh:


----------



## tardis103

I don't think it is too early! LOL.

I would like to see/hear the heartbeat!


----------



## FoxMommy

Hey
This is my 2nd. Had a mc last summer at seven weeks (right after my daughters birthday) took some time off from trying after a serious car accident and am happily and cautiously pregnant with number 2! Can't wait to meet him or her in April!


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome and congrats FoxMommy. When is your due date?


----------



## hope4rainbow

Congratulations, Fox! So sorry to hear about your loss and your accident. I hope your healing has gone well. How old is your daughter?


----------



## FoxMommy

My daughter just turned 2, so a much bigger gap than planned...but hey life happens and at least I wasn't ttc all that time.


----------



## tardis103

Congrats and welcome!


----------



## Hippielove

FoxMommy said:


> My daughter just turned 2, so a much bigger gap than planned...but hey life happens and at least I wasn't ttc all that time.

When are you due?


----------



## vietmamsie

hi! I just got a BFP on Friday, so i thought I would join this thread for some support! PAL is a pretty weird place.... I was actually on the March rainbow threads as well, but lost that one at the end of June at about 5 weeks.

My EDD is April 7th, but I'm not even letting my mind go that far ahead! I'm really focused on my appointment on Tuesday (7/30) and getting there without anything going wrong. Keeping positive! Feeling strong this cycle and having REALLY strong symptoms. Hoping thats a good sign!


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome and congrats vietmamsie.


----------



## tardis103

vietmamsie said:


> hi! I just got a BFP on Friday, so i thought I would join this thread for some support! PAL is a pretty weird place.... I was actually on the March rainbow threads as well, but lost that one at the end of June at about 5 weeks.
> 
> My EDD is April 7th, but I'm not even letting my mind go that far ahead! I'm really focused on my appointment on Tuesday (7/30) and getting there without anything going wrong. Keeping positive! Feeling strong this cycle and having REALLY strong symptoms. Hoping thats a good sign!

Vietmamsie: PAL is a very weird place. I'm struggling with getting ahead of myself. My husband wants me to stop worrying and just be excited- he thinks it is better for all of us! I hope your appt. goes well.


----------



## hope4rainbow

Welcome Vietmamsie! I agree, these early days after a loss are really hard. My dh has admitted he doesn't want to feel happy until we see the hb, it's too much for him to get excited and let down again. Good luck at your appt! :hugs:


----------



## vietmamsie

My husband is really worried that I get too excited and then its all for naught. I feel like its ok to be happy, but i'm going to try to stay in the moment rather than looking too far down the line. I think it is important to let yourself feel SOMETHING to let the little ball of cells feel your positivity and know how had you want it to cling on!

On a different note, I took a digital this morning (only allowing myself two tests this time around plus whatever the doctor gives me) and it was a big YES. I feel good... strong, healthy and ready for this baby. Come on baby! Grow baby Grow!


----------



## hope4rainbow

Great news Vietmamsie!! Yes, I agree, I can't help but get giddy excited at certain moments, then the next might be a terrified one, but positivity does go a long way!


----------



## FoxMommy

Hippielove said:


> FoxMommy said:
> 
> 
> My daughter just turned 2, so a much bigger gap than planned...but hey life happens and at least I wasn't ttc all that time.
> 
> When are you due?Click to expand...

I'm due April 4th but I suspect I'll be early again as I have a weak cervix and my dd came 8 weeks early.


----------



## Hippielove

Think positive FoxMommy. I had my son 6 weeks early as well.


----------



## FoxMommy

My dd was fine and is the picture of health, I'm not concerned just realistic!


----------



## Lisa85

Hey ladies!!!

I was going to start a thread for April babies and here there is one already! hehe :)

Im due April 2nd. Hoping so much that this is my sticky bean.

I had a mmc in April. Found out at 10 weeks my baby stopped growing at 6 weeks. Its was devastating and this time I'm trying not to be to excited until i hear that heart beat for the first time.


----------



## vietmamsie

Welcome Lisa!


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome and congrats Lisa85.


----------



## hope4rainbow

Welcome, Lisa! So sorry to hear about your loss, when is your first appt?


----------



## hope4rainbow

I had a dream last night that my father was an ob/gyn and had his own u/s equipment. He was able to find our baby's hb and tell us it was a boy! So excited to have my first positive baby dream this pregnancy! :baby:


----------



## Brieanna

Hello!

Can I join you guys? 

I got my bfp last week and at first I didn't want to get too excited but then I decided that I should be happy because no matter what happens tomorrow, next week or next month, right now I AM pregnant and I should just enjoy it. :)


----------



## Lindsay109

Hi Ladies,

I'd like to cautiously join in here... got my BFP last weds at 10 dpo. Have taken a couple more tests since then and they seem to be progressing nicely so I'm cautiously optimistic. Had a MMC at 12 weeks in May (ending in a D&C on May 30). 

EDD is April 6... I really hope this one sticks around.


----------



## Lindsay109

Brieanna said:


> Hello!
> 
> Can I join you guys?
> 
> I got my bfp last week and at first I didn't want to get too excited but then I decided that I should be happy because no matter what happens tomorrow, next week or next month, right now I AM pregnant and I should just enjoy it. :)

That's my mantra right now too... right now I am pregnant and should just enjoy it :)


----------



## tardis103

Glad to see this thread growing! Welcome everybody!

I agree about taking it day by day and trying to live in the moment! 

Today I'm having some new symptoms: I almost threw up after lunch and now I have heartburn. I NEVER get heartburn! I'm ridiculously pleased with this turn of events even though I know I'll be eating my words (and probably puking them back up) later! 

DH and I have decided to try to limit the number of scans we are going to have because they are $$$ for us and we want to go as minimalist and natural as possible (it's complicated) so I'm torn between having a scan in a couple of weeks to see the heartbeat and ease my mind or just putting it in God's hands. I kind of want to save the scan if it is needed down the road for complications and such. It probably sounds crazy... I think I'll wait for my midwife appt. and ask them about it. 

I haven't even had my levels checked!

Today is 5w0d and the same day I lost the other one. I had thought it was further along but I checked again. I know that has nothing to do with this pregnancy, but it still feels like a milestone.


----------



## Hippielove

Brieanna said:


> Hello!
> 
> Can I join you guys?
> 
> I got my bfp last week and at first I didn't want to get too excited but then I decided that I should be happy because no matter what happens tomorrow, next week or next month, right now I AM pregnant and I should just enjoy it. :)

Welcome and congrats Brieanna, when are you due?


----------



## Hippielove

Lindsay109 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'd like to cautiously join in here... got my BFP last weds at 10 dpo. Have taken a couple more tests since then and they seem to be progressing nicely so I'm cautiously optimistic. Had a MMC at 12 weeks in May (ending in a D&C on May 30).
> 
> EDD is April 6... I really hope this one sticks around.

Welcome and congrats Lindsay109


----------



## Lisa85

Welcome ladies!

Im going back to the doctor next week and i will book a scan not long after that!! 
hoping hoping hoping i can hear that heartbeat!!


----------



## hope4rainbow

Welcome Brieanna and Lindsay! Congrats! 

Tardis- That is a fabulous milestone to meet! I feel you on the u/s cost and personal reasons, you do what works for you. :) 

SO excited to see more April babies!!!


----------



## Brieanna

I am due anywhere from April 1st to April 4th, depending on where I look online. I haven't been to the doctor yet and won't until I am 8 weeks. 

hope4rainbow- I have been having baby dreams too and hopefully that is a good sign for us!

Lindsay109- I have been poas every day since the bfp just to see if the line gets darker (I am so glad I had ic's!). The last pregnancy they got lighter and lighter so I knew what was coming but this time the lines are getting darker! :)

FoxMommy- I started ttc as soon as my doctor said it was ok after dd was born because I wanted a closer age gap too. Hopefully our LO's get a brother or sister in April! :)

tardis103-Our insurance only pays for one scan so I am saving it for later. I like the idea of being as minimalistic as possible too but during the pregnancy that ended up with dd I used an angelsounds Doppler to listen to the heartbeat every few days or so in order to keep my sanity. I will probably do the same with this one too. :)


----------



## vietmamsie

Welcome to all the new faces! 

Today has been a roller coaster. I had my appointment and the sac is measuring small according to them, they saw one blob that was 0.17cm and one that was 0.13cm. They seemed to think the smaller one is a cyst and they seemed worried over all. They asked me to continue taking aspirin and to start progesterone. I have done so many searches online and can't figure out if that size is normal (some websites say it is) or way too small to be viable (some say I should already be about 1cm). I'm so confused and started crying when I got home, which lead to a big fight with my husband. I just don't understand why this is happening to me. I guess its my fault for going in so early, but to be honest, my cramps have been pretty strong, so I thought it was a good idea. Sorry for rambling, just feeling really stressed and have no one to talk to about it all.


----------



## hope4rainbow

Vietmamsie, I am so sad to hear you got troubling news. My dh and I had a few arguments over early visits and u/s during our first two m/c's as well. We would go in at 6 weeks, be measuring small, and be told to come back in 2 weeks. He would be so frustrated that we didn't just wait until 8 weeks, but I honestly believe that they can't fully understand. It's not their body, they love us and want to protect us, but they can't protect us from this. Right now is super early though, anything can still happen! :hugs:


----------



## vietmamsie

Thanks, I know he hates that he can't control this, but he just refuses to even listen to me. I wish he would just let me cry without fighting me. He refuses to think of whats in me as a baby, which is fine, but I need to grieve through these miscarriages and as a sensitive person, I need to feel this.

Hoping for the best and that it was just a little too early.


----------



## Lindsay109

vietmamsie said:


> Welcome to all the new faces!
> 
> Today has been a roller coaster. I had my appointment and the sac is measuring small according to them, they saw one blob that was 0.17cm and one that was 0.13cm. They seemed to think the smaller one is a cyst and they seemed worried over all. They asked me to continue taking aspirin and to start progesterone. I have done so many searches online and can't figure out if that size is normal (some websites say it is) or way too small to be viable (some say I should already be about 1cm). I'm so confused and started crying when I got home, which lead to a big fight with my husband. I just don't understand why this is happening to me. I guess its my fault for going in so early, but to be honest, my cramps have been pretty strong, so I thought it was a good idea. Sorry for rambling, just feeling really stressed and have no one to talk to about it all.

I'm sorry you had a rough day :hugs: 4 weeks is still really really early... I didn't even know they could see anything at that point. I will keep my fingers crossed for you that everything will be fine. Sometimes I think husbands just don't feel it the same way we do... it's not their body. Men communicate in funny ways sometimes... he's probably stressed and worried about you and doesn't know how to fix it, or make you feel better. I hope he comes around soon.

Hang in there!


----------



## Lindsay109

Tardis - that's a great milestone to reach!! Onwards and upwards :) I haven't had my levels checked either... they don't do that routinely here. In fact I haven't even called the doctor yet.

I've been told I will have an early scan this time around... probably around 7 or 8 weeks so I will need to call to book that soon. Pretty anxious about it already though... I told my husband I think I have scan-phobia, lol.


----------



## c.m.c

I am soooo frightened to join....I tested at 9 dpo yesterday and got a BFP!! I got HCG today and they're 67!!!!! 

I'm petrified of a repeat ectopic. I will get more HCG done thurs.

My edd fingers crossed will be April 15 !!!!!


How s everyone?


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome and congrats again c.m.c


----------



## hope4rainbow

Wow, cmc, 67 so early? That's awesome! Mine was 44 at 14 dpo, and 156 at 16 dpo. Can't wait to hear your results for Thursday's beta. :)


----------



## Mahoghani

Going to optimistically join... Got a light BFP last night. And a slightly darker one this morning. According to my calculations I think I'm due on or around April 1st. Not sure though... Wasn't tracking very well this month so it's an estimation. Haven't gotten HCG testing done or seen a doctor or anything I've only told my husband so far. Kind of in shock...

Very nervous. Thrilled! But so scared all at the same time.


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome and congrats again Mahoghani


----------



## hope4rainbow

Welcome and congratulations, Mahoghani! I'm due April 1st too! :hugs:


----------



## tardis103

cmc- I first tested at 9 dpo and got a BFP too! I am finally 5w1d now and have still been poas every other day or so and watching that line get darker and darker! Since I haven't had my levels checked, it gives me peace of mind.

We've told a few people now. I know it is early, but I told my Bible study ladies so I have some more support. Let's face it, DH is wonderful, but men don't necessarily get what this is like for us. We are trying to figure out when to tell everybody else. I think we'll tell our parents in a couple of weeks and a few more close friends and then wait to tell everybody else after week 12 or so.


----------



## Mahoghani

Working in an ER has perks. lol. Just got one of my docs to put in an HCG blood test. 298.27. Anyone know what that means? :shrug:


----------



## vietmamsie

Ok, so I got my bloods back and although they are a bit low, they are still in the correct range. At 4w1d (15dpo) I had hCG level of 62.

Now I just need to chill out and wait and see. Resting and hoping for the best!


----------



## vietmamsie

BTW, Welcome to all the new ladies! I really hope we get to go on this journey together!!!


----------



## c.m.c

Mahoghani said:


> Working in an ER has perks. lol. Just got one of my docs to put in an HCG blood test. 298.27. Anyone know what that means? :shrug:

thats fab. congrats..my work is similar...thats how i have managed to get hcg done...plus with ectopics the hcg doesnt double every 48hrs so im am petrified.....like im just so frightened:wacko:


----------



## Lisa85

Hey ladies... needing some advice please...

Im getting worried. I had a fight with my OH last night (just about stupid house stuff but i got really mad) and after that i started getting cramps in my tummy mostly on the right side and today my boobs arent sore anymore but my tummy feels ok. Did everyone have sore boobs the whole way through? Should i be worried?


----------



## Mahoghani

Don't worry too much. The sore boobs comes and goes. Some women don't get them at all. I haven't gotten them at all yet. So far the only symptoms I've got other than the BFP of course is sore, dry nasal passages and a little pink when I blow and having to pee more often. I really don't feel pregnant yet. lol. Keep testing every day just to assure myself it's still real. Every pregnancy is different. And a little cramping or even spotting is perfectly normal in the first trimester. If you're really worried or if you start spotting/cramping significantly get yourself checked out. I err on the side of better safe than sorry but I'm a worrier. :)


----------



## Mahoghani

c.m.c said:


> Mahoghani said:
> 
> 
> Working in an ER has perks. lol. Just got one of my docs to put in an HCG blood test. 298.27. Anyone know what that means? :shrug:
> 
> thats fab. congrats..my work is similar...thats how i have managed to get hcg done...plus with ectopics the hcg doesnt double every 48hrs so im am petrified.....like im just so frightened:wacko:Click to expand...

I am trying to decide if I should try to get my HCG tested again tonight. I don't work today but I want to tell my favorite coworker the news and she's working tonight. :) ... I'm just petrified that something is going to go wrong. For whatever reason the Army Hospital where I delivered when I miscarried doesn't see you for the first time until you're at least 8 weeks along. 8 WEEKS! So much can go wrong in the next couple of weeks. I don't even know for sure how far along I am. My cycle is weird so I just estimated based on my last cycle. Really though I could be anywhere from 3 1/2 to 5 1/2 weeks. Which I realize isn't that big of a gap but still! I require reassurance! lol...

I'm actually strongly considering changing my health care so I can see a civilian OB. I had a really bad experience on post last time. I don't think anything could have made that a better experience of course but the way they handled me and my baby made everything worse, if that's possible. :growlmad:


----------



## Wendyk07

Can I join you girls? Got my BFP 5 days ago at 10dpo. Hoping it sticks especially after my history. If all is well this wee bean will be due on the 10th April. I should be closely monitored throughout this pregnancy after a still birth at 39weeks, 1ectopic, 1MC and 2 chemicals all between 2011-2012.

Wendy
X


----------



## c.m.c

Wendy...so sorry for your losses.....welcome here and congrats on your BFP!


----------



## c.m.c

My HCG went from 67 to 176 in 48 hours


----------



## Wendyk07

c.m.c said:


> My HCG went from 67 to 176 in 48 hours

Looking good. I wish I could get my betas done. It would really put my mind at ease but here they won't entertain you until 8 weeks regardless of what's happened in the past. :(


----------



## c.m.c

I've done that privately as my early preg unit said wait till 6 weeks....I thought...yeah right wait till I rupture and lose the only tube I have!!!!!! Least if its another ctopic I could get it treated medically rather than surgical


----------



## Wendyk07

c.m.c said:


> I've done that privately as my early preg unit said wait till 6 weeks....I thought...yeah right wait till I rupture and lose the only tube I have!!!!!! Least if its another ctopic I could get it treated medically rather than surgical

I'm wondering if I should call Epas giving that I've had an ectopic. I agree with you in dealing with it medically. I suppose if I don't try I don't get.


----------



## tardis103

Lisa85 said:


> Hey ladies... needing some advice please...
> 
> Im getting worried. I had a fight with my OH last night (just about stupid house stuff but i got really mad) and after that i started getting cramps in my tummy mostly on the right side and today my boobs arent sore anymore but my tummy feels ok. Did everyone have sore boobs the whole way through? Should i be worried?

I had sharp one sided pains for the first week or so and my sore boobs goes on and off. Don't worry too much! 

I definitely feel pregnant now because exhaustion hit me like a Mack truck yesterday. I fell asleep at 8:45 and my eyelids hurt because I was so tired.


----------



## hope4rainbow

Lisa85- My boobs aren't sore yet and I bet the one sided pain is from stretching. 

Mahoghani- I switched doctors after my first m/c, I did not like the way they handled it at all. Switching may give you some much needed comfort.

Wendy- Welcome! I'm so terribly sorry to hear what you've been through in such a short amount of time. So glad your April rainbow is coming! :hugs:

cmc- Those numbers are GREAT!

tardis- I feel you on the exhaustion, though I wake up way more often than I used to.

I'm having a tough time with all the "what ifs" that could happen within the next few weeks. I want to just be happy, but I'm too scared and nervous to be as blissfully happy as I'd like. I hate that our pasts can steal some of that early joy from us. Trying to stay positive! I am starving, veggie juice and a snack are in my future...


----------



## c.m.c

Wendyk07 said:


> c.m.c said:
> 
> 
> I've done that privately as my early preg unit said wait till 6 weeks....I thought...yeah right wait till I rupture and lose the only tube I have!!!!!! Least if its another ctopic I could get it treated medically rather than surgical
> 
> I'm wondering if I should call Epas giving that I've had an ectopic. I agree with you in dealing with it medically. I suppose if I don't try I don't get.Click to expand...

My EPu don't wanna see me till 6 weeks...I'm tempted to just go private with this all!!


----------



## Lindsay109

Welcome and congrats to all the new people :) 

Hope4Rainbow - I know exactly what you mean about the "what ifs", I'm feeling much the same. Just trying to take it one day at a time and be happy with the fact that I am pregnant now, and so far things are going well.


----------



## Wendyk07

c.m.c said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c.m.c said:
> 
> 
> I've done that privately as my early preg unit said wait till 6 weeks....I thought...yeah right wait till I rupture and lose the only tube I have!!!!!! Least if its another ctopic I could get it treated medically rather than surgical
> 
> I'm wondering if I should call Epas giving that I've had an ectopic. I agree with you in dealing with it medically. I suppose if I don't try I don't get.Click to expand...
> 
> My EPu don't wanna see me till 6 weeks...I'm tempted to just go private with this all!!Click to expand...

After the ectopic when I I fell pregnant in March 2011 they wouldn't see me until I reached 8 weeks. I guess I'm just hoping that they might make an exception if they know the full history. 
I think I will call them in the morning. The worst they can say us wait 8 weeks. I have no idea where I would start with regards going private. Would I still need some sort of referral from a gp?


----------



## Wendyk07

hope4rainbow said:


> Lisa85- My boobs aren't sore yet and I bet the one sided pain is from stretching.
> 
> Mahoghani- I switched doctors after my first m/c, I did not like the way they handled it at all. Switching may give you some much needed comfort.
> 
> Wendy- Welcome! I'm so terribly sorry to hear what you've been through in such a short amount of time. So glad your April rainbow is coming! :hugs:
> 
> cmc- Those numbers are GREAT!
> 
> tardis- I feel you on the exhaustion, though I wake up way more often than I used to.
> 
> I'm having a tough time with all the "what ifs" that could happen within the next few weeks. I want to just be happy, but I'm too scared and nervous to be as blissfully happy as I'd like. I hate that our pasts can steal some of that early joy from us. Trying to stay positive! I am starving, veggie juice and a snack are in my future...

Totally agree with put history taking away some of the early joy. I can't allow myself to get too happy about this just yet. I'm still a little emotionally fragile from December( didn't realise I was until I got a BFP). I think once I hear a heartbeat I will relax a little. 

X


----------



## c.m.c

Wendyk07 said:


> c.m.c said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c.m.c said:
> 
> 
> I've done that privately as my early preg unit said wait till 6 weeks....I thought...yeah right wait till I rupture and lose the only tube I have!!!!!! Least if its another ctopic I could get it treated medically rather than surgical
> 
> I'm wondering if I should call Epas giving that I've had an ectopic. I agree with you in dealing with it medically. I suppose if I don't try I don't get.Click to expand...
> 
> My EPu don't wanna see me till 6 weeks...I'm tempted to just go private with this all!!Click to expand...
> 
> After the ectopic when I I fell pregnant in March 2011 they wouldn't see me until I reached 8 weeks. I guess I'm just hoping that they might make an exception if they know the full history.
> I think I will call them in the morning. The worst they can say us wait 8 weeks. I have no idea where I would start with regards going private. Would I still need some sort of referral from a gp?Click to expand...



Could your GP even just do HCG every 48 hrs for u so u know its doubling....even if they did it 3 times it would be peace of mind ESP after an ectopic....... I'm not sure about how to go private for early stuff I got mine done private in work iykwim


----------



## c.m.c

Hope.....I know it's so hard to relax and enjoy after a loss.


----------



## Wendyk07

hope4rainbow said:


> Lisa85- My boobs aren't sore yet and I bet the one sided pain is from stretching.
> 
> Mahoghani- I switched doctors after my first m/c, I did not like the way they handled it at all. Switching may give you some much needed comfort.
> 
> Wendy- Welcome! I'm so terribly sorry to hear what you've been through in such a short amount of time. So glad your April rainbow is coming! :hugs:
> 
> cmc- Those numbers are GREAT!
> 
> tardis- I feel you on the exhaustion, though I wake up way more often than I used to.
> 
> I'm having a tough time with all the "what ifs" that could happen within the next few weeks. I want to just be happy, but I'm too scared and nervous to be as blissfully happy as I'd like. I hate that our pasts can steal some of that early joy from us. Trying to stay positive! I am starving, veggie juice and a snack are in my future...




c.m.c said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c.m.c said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c.m.c said:
> 
> 
> I've done that privately as my early preg unit said wait till 6 weeks....I thought...yeah right wait till I rupture and lose the only tube I have!!!!!! Least if its another ctopic I could get it treated medically rather than surgical
> 
> I'm wondering if I should call Epas giving that I've had an ectopic. I agree with you in dealing with it medically. I suppose if I don't try I don't get.Click to expand...
> 
> My EPu don't wanna see me till 6 weeks...I'm tempted to just go private with this all!!Click to expand...
> 
> After the ectopic when I I fell pregnant in March 2011 they wouldn't see me until I reached 8 weeks. I guess I'm just hoping that they might make an exception if they know the full history.
> I think I will call them in the morning. The worst they can say us wait 8 weeks. I have no idea where I would start with regards going private. Would I still need some sort of referral from a gp?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Could your GP even just do HCG every 48 hrs for u so u know its doubling....even if they did it 3 times it would be peace of mind ESP after an ectopic....... I'm not sure about how to go private for early stuff I got mine done private in work iykwimClick to expand...

They wouldn't do it the last time so I wouldn't hold out much hope this time. Ill be lucky if I get an appointment before Wednesday. I think EpAS might be the only hope. Will give it a go in the morning. :)


----------



## Brieanna

I don't know if it's my doctor or the normal thing to do in the U.S. but I have never gone before 8 weeks. It seems like a lot of doctors think "Well, either it will be a viable pregnancy or it won't and seeing a mother earlier won't change things" and they forget about the mother's peace of mind! 

I think that even though for the most part if a person is going to miscarry there is not much that a doctor can do, there are certain circumstances that a doctor can do something, like an ectopic. Also if my baby stops developing at 5 weeks I would rather know then instead of thinking I am ok for another month.

I have never measured my hcg but I poas every other day or so just to see the line get darker. 

here is a hcg chart for levels I found online. They vary so much!!!!

hCG levels during pregnancy

(in weeks since last menstrual period)
3 weeks LMP 5 - 50 mIU/ml
4 weeks LMP 5 - 426 mIU/ml
5 weeks LMP 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml
6 weeks LMP 1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml
7 - 8 weeks LMP 7, 650 - 229,000 mIU/ml
9 - 12 weeks LMP 25,700 - 288,000 mIU/ml
13 - 16 weeks LMP 13,300 - 254,000 mIU/ml
17 - 24 weeks LMP 4,060 - 165,400 mIU/ml
25 - 40 weeks LMP 3,640 - 117,000 mIU/ml
non pregnant 55-200 ng/ml


----------



## Brieanna

About worrying about the symptoms going away or being variable. During my first mc I had no symptoms at all except a positive hpt. During my pregnancy that ended up with my healthy, beautiful dd I had no symptoms at all either, except weight gain and being tired later in the pregnancy. If I hadn't had a tummy and felt her move I would not have known I was pregnant! 

My last mc I had cramping the whole time and spotting. I think my boobs were sore too, but that is hard for me to measure because I am still breastfeeding so they are sometimes are just sore normally. Also the lines kept getting lighter until I finally started bleeding heavily.

This pregnancy I have no symptoms so far at all except the positive hpt's. I guess they are right when they say every pregnancy is different and the symptoms (or lack of symptoms) are not the best indicator. :)


----------



## Hippielove

Wendyk07 said:


> Can I join you girls? Got my BFP 5 days ago at 10dpo. Hoping it sticks especially after my history. If all is well this wee bean will be due on the 10th April. I should be closely monitored throughout this pregnancy after a still birth at 39weeks, 1ectopic, 1MC and 2 chemicals all between 2011-2012.
> 
> Wendy
> X

Welcome and congrats


----------



## c.m.c

Brieanna said:


> I don't know if it's my doctor or the normal thing to do in the U.S. but I have never gone before 8 weeks. It seems like a lot of doctors think "Well, either it will be a viable pregnancy or it won't and seeing a mother earlier won't change things" and they forget about the mother's peace of mind!
> 
> I think that even though for the most part if a person is going to miscarry there is not much that a doctor can do, there are certain circumstances that a doctor can do something, like an ectopic. Also if my baby stops developing at 5 weeks I would rather know then instead of thinking I am ok for another month.
> 
> I have never measured my hcg but I poas every other day or so just to see the line get darker.
> 
> here is a hcg chart for levels I found online. They vary so much!!!!
> 
> hCG levels during pregnancy
> 
> (in weeks since last menstrual period)
> 3 weeks LMP 5 - 50 mIU/ml
> 4 weeks LMP 5 - 426 mIU/ml
> 5 weeks LMP 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml
> 6 weeks LMP 1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml
> 7 - 8 weeks LMP 7, 650 - 229,000 mIU/ml
> 9 - 12 weeks LMP 25,700 - 288,000 mIU/ml
> 13 - 16 weeks LMP 13,300 - 254,000 mIU/ml
> 17 - 24 weeks LMP 4,060 - 165,400 mIU/ml
> 25 - 40 weeks LMP 3,640 - 117,000 mIU/ml
> non pregnant 55-200 ng/ml

The levels do vary loads...I'm not too concerned with the figure I just want to make sure mine double every 48 hrs as with ectopics they don't double the same way.

I have went private early on and FX will go to NHs if I get to 12 weeks. I would rather have my HCG checked and if I have another ectopic I would rather have a shot of methotrexate than waiting till 6-8 weeks and by then I'd lose my only tube. I'm shocked that no early clinic could even offer HCG checks for ladies with previous ectopics:growlmad:


----------



## Mahoghani

Got a lil nauseous today. Seems early, with previous pregnancies I didn't get nauseous til 8 weeks or more. Meh. I'll take it. Nausea is a good sign right? Funny how nausea can make me smile so much. :)


----------



## c.m.c

Hi....yippee for nausea ,....it's so good to feel ill!! I enjoy that too


----------



## Wendyk07

Phones my gp and the first available appt is the 15th August. Left a message in the answer phone at Epas and no-one has called me back. Looks like I'm going to have to wait it out now until I am 8weeks along.


----------



## c.m.c

Wendy so sorry you it no reply. I know at 8 weeks they can defo see everything on scans etc and it defo gives good peace of mine.

Although I'm having HCG and will have early scans il still not know a thing till around that time too to be 100% sure.

Maybe try Monday again....EPu,s tend to open morning to mid afternoon


----------



## lfrans

can i join this group?

Im due april 1

Had a possible ectopic/mc in april and now Im nervous all the time. hoping this one sticks and cannot wait to get through the 1st trimester.


----------



## c.m.c

Ifrans welcome...I know exactly how scary this time s around FX for us all


----------



## Wendyk07

lfrans said:


> can i join this group?
> 
> Im due april 1
> 
> Had a possible ectopic/mc in april and now Im nervous all the time. hoping this one sticks and cannot wait to get through the 1st trimester.

Welcome aboard and congratulations on your BFP. X


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome and congrats Ifrans.


----------



## hope4rainbow

Welcome Ifrans!! How are you feeling? Any symptoms yet?


----------



## celine

Ive been stalking but petrified to join, lost my baby at 8 weeks (baby measured 6 weeks) that was 5,5 weeks ago on my sons birthday, i had a negative test by my daughters birthday 2 weeks later and on my birthday i got a bfp..im paranoid they arent dark enough.should be 15doo today and the two top test are this mornings compared to yesterdays bottom one please keep me in orayer guys im so scared of a chemical pg after this loss.
I did tet a pregnant on a cb digi and this is the first time using IC
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Wendyk07

celine said:


> Ive been stalking but petrified to join, lost my baby at 8 weeks (baby measured 6 weeks) that was 5,5 weeks ago on my sons birthday, i had a negative test by my daughters birthday 2 weeks later and on my birthday i got a bfp..im paranoid they arent dark enough.should be 15doo today and the two top test are this mornings compared to yesterdays bottom one please keep me in orayer guys im so scared of a chemical pg after this loss.
> I did tet a pregnant on a cb digi and this is the first time using IC

Those IC's are terrible Hun. Mine are as dark as yours and I have really dark lines on frers and CB digi now says 2-3. Don't read too much into the line Hun and how dark it is especially on those tests because you will drive yourself insane. 

I am with you though on the paranoia. Every twinge is sending me running to the loo to check. I have to wait it out though for another 3-4 weeks till I can get a scan. I am not POAS on the IC's anymore as the line doesn't seem to be getting any darker and if you think about it it will depend on the amount if dye in the tests so there's no point. I will do another CBD in a few days though to make sure it changes to 3+.

Congrats on you BFP

We are all here for you 
X


----------



## IcePrincess

Can I join? I confirmed my :bfp: this AM! My due date is April 11/14
How is everyone feeling?


----------



## tardis103

Welcome to all of the new people!
It seems a lot of us have things in common- #1 being anxiety! 

I just started to get very nauseous two days ago. I've found that eating actually helps it go away- even though that isn't how it normally works!
I had my last 24 hour on-call at the hospital last night and was so worried about what would happen if I didn't get any sleep! 

We'll all get through this! Won't it be a blessing to get out of the first Tri?


----------



## IcePrincess

tardis103 said:


> Welcome to all of the new people!
> It seems a lot of us have things in common- #1 being anxiety!
> 
> I just started to get very nauseous two days ago. I've found that eating actually helps it go away- even though that isn't how it normally works!
> I had my last 24 hour on-call at the hospital last night and was so worried about what would happen if I didn't get any sleep!
> 
> We'll all get through this! Won't it be a blessing to get out of the first Tri?

I agree!


----------



## c.m.c

Welcome new ladies!


----------



## hope4rainbow

Welcome IcePrincess and Celine! Congratulations! I see those lines, Celine, trust that digi!!

Tardis- YES, it'll be such a blessing to move on to the 2nd trimester. The anxiety is rough.


----------



## Hippielove

celine said:


> Ive been stalking but petrified to join, lost my baby at 8 weeks (baby measured 6 weeks) that was 5,5 weeks ago on my sons birthday, i had a negative test by my daughters birthday 2 weeks later and on my birthday i got a bfp..im paranoid they arent dark enough.should be 15doo today and the two top test are this mornings compared to yesterdays bottom one please keep me in orayer guys im so scared of a chemical pg after this loss.
> I did tet a pregnant on a cb digi and this is the first time using IC

Welcome and congrats when is your sure date? And don't test anymore with the ic's they don't get dark enough.


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome and congrats once again IcePrincess


----------



## celine

All going well i think 11 april <3 oh gosh im so emotional writing that im actually in tears im so terrified to say it out loud.


----------



## c.m.c

So am I celine.....I'm so glad this thread is here as we all know how you feel. I felt like I was jinxing myself for working out my due date.


----------



## celine

c.m.c said:


> So am I celine.....I'm so glad this thread is here as we all know how you feel. I felt like I was jinxing myself for working out my due date.

Iknow what you mean! Im so scared tobeleive, i think these first few weeks will be tough


----------



## c.m.c

Yes they will....I doubt il have a ticker till I know it's in the right place this time!!! One day at a time and that's the best we can do!


----------



## Wendyk07

IcePrincess said:


> Can I join? I confirmed my :bfp: this AM! My due date is April 11/14
> How is everyone feeling?

Hi there and welcome aboard. 

Congrats on your BFP. X


----------



## IcePrincess

I totally understand ladies. I am so scared that it will not work out this time. Again.


----------



## Hippielove

IcePrincess said:


> I totally understand ladies. I am so scared that it will not work out this time. Again.

All you need is PMA.


----------



## vietmamsie

I used to be so worried about jinxing myself with a ticker as well. However, I have always wanted to have one, so this time around I got one right away! Maybe it will bring me a little good luck!


----------



## Mahoghani

Hello ladies, checking in. So far so good. :) Welcome to all the newcomers. So awesome to see our little group growing.


----------



## Kasey84

Hi ladies,
Can I join your group? I just got my :bfp: and looks like I'll be due on April 10th! 

Sadly, My first pregnancy ended in mc at 14 weeks. 

I'm so happy, excited and terrified all at once! 

Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## hope4rainbow

Welcome, Kasey! So sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs:


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome and congrats Kasey84


----------



## Wendyk07

Kasey84 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Can I join your group? I just got my :bfp: and looks like I'll be due on April 10th!
> 
> Sadly, My first pregnancy ended in mc at 14 weeks.
> 
> I'm so happy, excited and terrified all at once!
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone!

Welcome and congratulations Hun. X


----------



## IcePrincess

Congrats Kasey and welcome! Sorry for your loss. It it tough, I know.


----------



## c.m.c

Welcome kasey.


It's soooo hard being PAL!!! Terrifying. We are all here for each other and can all empathsize with each others worries and fears


----------



## hope4rainbow

I threw up for the first time last night and I am excited! My 2nd pregnancy I never got sick and I was around 7-8 weeks when we realized things weren't progressing. I hope this is a good sign!


----------



## Kasey84

Thanks everyone! I'm so glad to be here :) 

Hope4rainbow- I know just what you mean. I'm thrilled to have sore breasts, be nauseous every morning and need to pee all the time! 

We started ttc a couple of months after my mc and it took 5 months for this BFP. That's not really a long time, although it felt like a lifetime of waiting! Now that I'm pregnant again, I'm finding it hard to be really excited, almost like I'm afraid to get my hopes up...I don't think it's sunk in yet. Anyone else feel similar after first getting the BFP?


----------



## vietmamsie

Welcome!

Got my blood results this afternoon and things are looking good! My hCG is 1145, which means it is doubling every 34 hours! I have a scan on Monday the 12th. Hoping for good news!

I feel like this is so much more real this time. Last time I only had a hCG level of 220 at 5 weeks,4 days, so this time things seem right and like they might be on target.

Officially changing my status from LTTTC to PAL.


----------



## Kasey84

Thanks vietmamsie! So glad to hear everything is going well for you. You must be excited about your scan coming up soon!


----------



## Lindsay109

Kasey, yep, I am feeling the same way. I've told my immediate family and they and DH are more excited than I am, lol. I'm hoping their enthusiasm will wear off on me soon. 

Vietmamsie, that's great news about your hcg results :) Glad everything is right on target!


----------



## c.m.c

Kasey I feel the same. I'm too cautious to let myself be excited. Haven't told any family and it's just that I couldn't face seeing them worry about me again. I wanna tell them if I can find out its defo not in my tube again.

Viet. That's great numbers for 5 weeks!!


----------



## hope4rainbow

Kasey- My dh is having a really hard time with that. He feels like he can't get excited yet. I totally get it, I go back and forth. One day I'm thrilled and making plans, and the next I'm terrified and overanalyzing everything. I feel crazy!

Vietmamsie- HOORAY for good news!!! It's about time to get that ticker you've been wanting... :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa85

Hey Ladies!! Sorry i only posted twice and then left. Been feeling a bit scared and reluctant to start in a new group just in case. Ive been withdrawing from everyone but i suppose if i can talk anywhere freely its here.

Ive only told my mum and dad and my best friend.

Im having an early scan on Friday... i think if i dont hear that heart beat i might die.

Hopefully we can all get to 6 weeks and breath a sigh of relief!!!

Wishing sticky beans for everyone!!

When are you having your scans?


----------



## kaygee

Hello ladies, can I join you? I had a MC in April this year and have just got my BFP yesterday. I'm right with you all in that I am scared to get excited and this wee bean is ALL I can think about!

If all goes well, I'm due 05 April '14.

Good luck to all you lovely ladies and your sticky beans!


----------



## Kasey84

Lisa- I hope everything goes perfectly at your scan on Friday! I can just imagine how anxious you must be to have it done! I just got my BFP on Monday so my first dr appointment in today. I'm hoping she will set up an early scan or else I'll go crazy. 

Welcome kaygee! Sorry for you loss and congrats on the BFP! Fingers crossed for a happy and healthy pregnancy/baby <3


----------



## tardis103

Kasey84 said:


> Thanks everyone! I'm so glad to be here :)
> 
> Hope4rainbow- I know just what you mean. I'm thrilled to have sore breasts, be nauseous every morning and need to pee all the time!
> 
> We started ttc a couple of months after my mc and it took 5 months for this BFP. That's not really a long time, although it felt like a lifetime of waiting! Now that I'm pregnant again, I'm finding it hard to be really excited, almost like I'm afraid to get my hopes up...I don't think it's sunk in yet. Anyone else feel similar after first getting the BFP?

Kasey, I can really relate. We TTC'd for 9 or so months and it felt like ages. I almost started an infertility support group! My attitude has gotten better over the past three weeks since BFP but I'm still scared.


----------



## Hippielove

kaygee said:


> Hello ladies, can I join you? I had a MC in April this year and have just got my BFP yesterday. I'm right with you all in that I am scared to get excited and this wee bean is ALL I can think about!
> 
> If all goes well, I'm due 05 April '14.
> 
> Good luck to all you lovely ladies and your sticky beans!

Welcome and congrats.


----------



## Karinama98

I MC'd March 19th this year, just a few hours after my birthday ended. Was extremely devastating because I was 13.5 weeks along. Since I have bad digestive problems, the minor cramps I was feeling I thought was from my stomach. 

But, here my DH and I are 4 months later with a BFP as of Saturday. Per Fertility Friend, because of my cycle ranges, my EDD is 4/11/2014 (most websites based on a 28 day cycle say April 6). My first appointment is 8/27, which I'm looking forward to. I think this pregnancy will be different than the first one. I had spotting during most of it starting at week 4, and so far nothing this time around (we're at 5 wk 3 days). 

We're both nervous about it as we don't want to go through MCing again. It was traumatizing. Overall, I'm just trying to live life day-to-day without worrying about it. Just hoping that we have a healthy boy or girl in the end. :)


----------



## Kasey84

Welcome karinama- sorry to hear of your loss. A big congrats on your BFP! 

Tardis103- I was so close to going to my Dr with my fertility concerns when I got this BFP! I'm hoping with time it will seem more real and I can get excited! 

I saw my Dr today. I had blood work done to check hcg and will do another round in a few days to make sure it's going up as it should. She's also referring me for an early ultrasound and figures I will get one when I'm around 8-9 weeks along. I want this baby so bad!!


----------



## Lisa85

Welcome Kaygee, Im sorry for your loss. Lets hope we all have our sticky beans this time. :hugs:

Kasey, Thank you! Fxd for strong HCG levels. Can you just book a scan without the doctor arranging it? My OH said i can have as many as i want to keep my mind at ease no matter how much it costs! haha :happydance:

Karinama, Welcome and I'm very sorry for your loss. It must have been horrible that late. Fxd for this been... please stick! The fear of MC again is so scary and ruins what should be a very happy time! Pregnancy innocence gone! :(

:hi: Tardis and Hippielove how are you?


----------



## celine

Karinama how devestating to find out just after ur birthday :( i started spotting and losing my baby 4 years to the hour that i went into into labour with my first child (with spottin too funny enough) and found out the morning of his birthday that the baby had died (only 6w i was supposed to be 8+) it was a horrible sad day. I remember thinking that i would always think of his birthday now with painful memories, then exactly 5 weeks later i got my bfp..on my own birthday...its a crazy miracle :)


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome and congrats Karinama


----------



## hope4rainbow

Lisa- My scan is tomorrow, too. I'm so nervous, we've never seen a healthy hb with our other losses, I will feel so much better if we do. Hopefully we'll both get good news tomorrow!

Kaygee- Welcome, lovely news!

Karinama- So happy to hear your joining us, congrats!

Celine- That is a miracle, best birthday surprise!

I've been feeling pretty sick. Nauseated most of the time, exhausted but can't sleep more than 1-3 hours at time, peeing constantly, tender nipples. I love it, but it's hard work! :thumbup:


----------



## vietmamsie

karinama: welcome! So sorry for your loss, but hopefully this time around things will work out! :hugs:

Getting ready for the weekend, and excited for my scan on Monday! Just ordered a lot of organic produce to be delivered on Saturday. I just want to cook all weekend and make some yummy dishes for next week!


----------



## Karinama98

So far this time around I'm a lot more positive about it. I started having spotting issues during the early part of the 5th week, and so far no signs of any issues. I know with my first pregnancy I also had implantation bleeding, whereas this time I didn't. Either way...it feels better than the first time around. 

Thank you all for your support!


----------



## Wendyk07

Welcome and congrats karinama. :)


----------



## tardis103

karinama- Welcome! I see you are from WI. I'm originally from Madison but I live on the East Coast now. I'm taking things day by day too!

I'm doing okay. I'm so exhausted all of the time. We told my parents two days ago and will tell my DH's parents this weekend. It's early but I want to tell the people that I need support from! Staying positive is hard but telling family helped so far. 

Let's keep on getting through this!


----------



## vietmamsie

I told my mom right after I found out, but it was pretty casual. At this point she knows that the only reason why I'm telling her is so I have support when I lose the baby. Luckily she knows by now not to get her hopes up too far!

I also told two friends. I trust them not to spread the word until i'm ready. 

Right now DHs parents are sort of not talking to us (??). He and his Dad don't really get along and had a huge blow out a few weeks ago. If we see a heart beat at the scan on Monday, it might be a good way to break the ice with his parents and make up. FX!!


----------



## Kasey84

I got my first beta hcg back today and it was 77.5. I'm about 4 weeks 3 days, so apparently that's within the normal range, but on the low side. I go back on Monday for more blood work. I'm so worried that's it's not a good sign, but there's nothing I can do but wait for my next test. This is nerve wracking :( 

Good luck to those with upcoming scans. I hope they go perfectly!


----------



## hope4rainbow

This is a song and story of her losses before her son. I had to share. :hugs:

https://soundcloud.com/texasmusicmatters/miranda-dodson-segment-try


----------



## Lisa85

Good news everyone.... there was a tiny little pitter patter on the screen. To small to hear anything but such a relief to see the little heart beat going. It was 117 beats per min and the baby is 0.64cm long!! so excited!!! :happydance::happydance:

Hope4rainbow, i hope you get the same good news today... i cant wait to hear!! Ive been feeling pretty crappy to... mostly just exhausted all the time despite having like 10 hours sleep at night and a 1 hour nap during the day. :dohh: and the smell of food makes me want to vomit!!

Vietmamsie, Good luck with your scan on monday. ill keep my fxd for good news!! :flower:

Kasey, I think as long as your within the normal range its ok. Fxd for your next test. I wish rainbow babies for everyone! :hugs:

Hope everyone is coping ok with morning sickness!! :hugs:

Heres my little bean from the scan today :flower:
 



Attached Files:







smallbean.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Kasey84

I'm so glad to hear the good new Lisa! It must have been amazing to see your little one and his/her heartbeat!


----------



## Brieanna

How exciting to see a heartbeat Lisa!

I can only have 1 ultrasound with my insurance so I have to decide if I want it early or (fingers crossed) later for the 20 week scan (to check for abnormalities). We might just pay out of pocket during the visit in a few weeks in order to set my mind at rest though because otherwise we would have to wait until they can hear a heartbeat with a doppler!

I actually secretly want to have symptoms so it seems more real. I THINK i am more tired than normal but it's gard to tell because I spend my days running after a 2 year old, lol! :)


----------



## celine

Oh how wonderful to see the little hb <3


----------



## c.m.c

Great scan Lisa. Congrats!!


----------



## c.m.c

Kasey84 said:


> I got my first beta hcg back today and it was 77.5. I'm about 4 weeks 3 days, so apparently that's within the normal range, but on the low side. I go back on Monday for more blood work. I'm so worried that's it's not a good sign, but there's nothing I can do but wait for my next test. This is nerve wracking :(
> 
> Good luck to those with upcoming scans. I hope they go perfectly!

I don't think it matters how low they are as long as they double within 48 hrs. FX for you kasey:thumbup:


----------



## Mahoghani

Congrats Lisa that's awesome!


----------



## vietmamsie

great news Lisa! I have never got to see a heart beat... hoping this time it THE time for me too!


----------



## Lisa85

Thank you ladies! :)

Me either until today Vietmamsie. I must admit i had a few tears.

Brieanna, I say if you can afford it get a scan around 8 weeks maybe for the peace of mind. There really wasnt anything to see other than the little pitter patter today. I think im going to get another one at 9 weeks and then another at 11 weeks for the screening.

:hugs: everyone!


----------



## hope4rainbow

Lisa- AMAZING news, soooo happy for you and your family!!! What a gorgeous picture you have there too! :happydance:


----------



## londongirl

Hi ladies

I've been a little slow to join up with a group because I was kind of scared in case something went wrong and I then had to remove myself, if that makes sense?

I had a MMC last year at 11 weeks (tho' it had stopped growing at 6-7 weeks). We got our BFP on Saturday so are now nearly 5 weeks pregnant.

I had an extreme (beyond comprehension) level of work stress last time, to the point where I struggled to eat and sleep because of the worry. But now work is fine and relaxing. I hope that was the cause of the miscarriage last time.

Anyway, this time my BBs are really sore and I have vague waves of nausea and constantly need to pee. Hope it's all good signs :)

I hope we are all here in 9 months' time sharing photos of our little ones :)


----------



## Hippielove

londongirl said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I've been a little slow to join up with a group because I was kind of scared in case something went wrong and I then had to remove myself, if that makes sense?
> 
> I had a MMC last year at 11 weeks (tho' it had stopped growing at 6-7 weeks). We got our BFP on Saturday so are now nearly 5 weeks pregnant.
> 
> I had an extreme (beyond comprehension) level of work stress last time, to the point where I struggled to eat and sleep because of the worry. But now work is fine and relaxing. I hope that was the cause of the miscarriage last time.
> 
> Anyway, this time my BBs are really sore and I have vague waves of nausea and constantly need to pee. Hope it's all good signs :)
> 
> I hope we are all here in 9 months' time sharing photos of our little ones :)

Welcome and congrats, when are you due?


----------



## hope4rainbow

We saw our sweet baby's heartbeat!!!! 116 BPM, due date is staying the same! Wow, I am still in shock. I couldn't look at the screen until my doctor said, "I see a baby with a heartbeat!" Simply amazing. We go back in a month! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







u:s1.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Kasey84

Londongirl- welcome and sorry for your loss. Congrats on your BFP. Your symptoms are definitely a good sign :) wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy <3 

Hope4rainbow- that's amazing news!! Must have been a beautiful moment <3


----------



## celine

Yeay another wonderful hb <3


----------



## Mahoghani

hope4rainbow said:


> We saw our sweet baby's heartbeat!!!! 116 BPM, due date is staying the same! Wow, I am still in shock. I couldn't look at the screen until my doctor said, "I see a baby with a heartbeat!" Simply amazing. We go back in a month! :cloud9:

That's fantastic! My first appointment is on Tuesday. Wish me luck! :)


----------



## celine

Im just over 5 weeks and feeling nausea! Husband is thrilled. I vomitedand felt ill with number 1 til 13 weeks, with number two i vomited everyday from 6 til 20 weeks and with the mc i was symptomless.

Thrilled for ms!


----------



## Lisa85

Londongirl, Very sorry for your loss. I was very similar... found out at 10 weeks my baby stopped growing at 6 weeks. I think most of us have MC so we totally understand how your feeling.
Congratulations and lets all hope for our rainbows! <3

Hope4rainbow, Congratulations!!! :happydance: So happy for you!! How great is it to see the heartbeat.

Mahoghani, Good luck for Tuesday!!! Looking forward to hearing your news.:flower:

Celine, Its weird to say but yay for feeling sick!! I yelled at my OH yesterday for saying yay every time i told him i feel sick. lol i know its a good thing but a little sympathy every now and then would be good! haha

:hugs: Everyone! hope all is well! Update us on whats happening and how you're feeling!

AFM - Getting sicker and sicker. Exhausted all the time, the thought and smell of every food makes me want to vomit except for white rolls with butter and fruit. haha


----------



## angiejo

Congratulations ladies.....I am going for an early scan on Monday, will be 5w 5d.....Not sure what to expect as I went last week and the dr couldn't see anything...fingers crossed all will be ok.
I have lost 5 babies and had 1 successful pregnancy.


----------



## hope4rainbow

Vietmamsie, Mahoghani, angiejo- Wishing each of you the joy of a healthy u/s next week! :hugs:

londongirl- So glad you've found yourself expecting your rainbow this month, welcome! 

celine- I feel you on excitement for morning sickness. This pregnancy has felt different starting at the 6th week, so much sicker, it's such a great reminder that things are changing inside!

Lisa- I agree, nothing sounds good, but I'm hungry all the time. The last few nights I've starting waking up with my stomach churning from being too empty. I'm having to eat a snack at midnight, 3:00 am, 6:00 am, or I wake up with a terrible rolling pain in my stomach. I also can't eat without burping, it totally turns my husband on.... :blush:


----------



## Kasey84

Mahoghani said:


> hope4rainbow said:
> 
> 
> We saw our sweet baby's heartbeat!!!! 116 BPM, due date is staying the same! Wow, I am still in shock. I couldn't look at the screen until my doctor said, "I see a baby with a heartbeat!" Simply amazing. We go back in a month! :cloud9:
> 
> That's fantastic! My first appointment is on Tuesday. Wish me luck! :)Click to expand...

Good luck! <3


----------



## Kasey84

angiejo said:


> Congratulations ladies.....I am going for an early scan on Monday, will be 5w 5d.....Not sure what to expect as I went last week and the dr couldn't see anything...fingers crossed all will be ok.
> I have lost 5 babies and had 1 successful pregnancy.

Good luck on Monday! Hope everything goes perfectly <3


----------



## Wendyk07

hope4rainbow said:


> We saw our sweet baby's heartbeat!!!! 116 BPM, due date is staying the same! Wow, I am still in shock. I couldn't look at the screen until my doctor said, "I see a baby with a heartbeat!" Simply amazing. We go back in a month! :cloud9:

Fantastic news. Great pic. :yaay:

X


----------



## Wendyk07

Welcome aboard londongirl. X


----------



## Wendyk07

No change here girls. No symptoms what so ever. Had. Sharp pain earlier but I think it was more to do with the way I stood up well I'm hoping that's what it was.

2 more weeks to wait now for a scan so I am wishing the days away. I need to decide though whether I want it at 7 weeks before my birthday or 8 weeks after it. Don't really want bad news before my birthday but then again I really want it over and done with if you know what I mean. 

X


----------



## Lisa85

Angiejo, Good luck for monday!! :flower:

Hope4rainbow, Our husbands have to put up with certain things while we are pregnant and not say anything about it!! haha Im sure he does worse! haha 

Wendy, I got a few sharp pains on both side last week when i stretched in the morning. Im sure it wasnt anything bad. I know what you mean about wanting it over. I hope you get good news! :hugs:

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend. :flower:


----------



## vietmamsie

Finally, I go to an ultrasound were I didn't leave crying! the bean is measuring 6 weeks 1 day (a day ahead) and it has a little heart beat we saw flickering away! I have another scan in about two weeks, where we will make sure everything is continuing on schedule.

I'm so excited and happy. My poor husband was bracing himself for bad news and is basically shell shocked, this might be it! Finally!


----------



## vietmamsie

Almost forgot, got my first full on wave of nausea today while teaching a class. I really thought I was going to barf everywhere, but I held it in and made it to lunch without getting sick.

Its funny, everyday I have gotten a little sickish feeling I have thought maybe it was MS and got a little excited trying to analyze it. This time, I just KNEW i had morning sickness, and rather than questioning it, I was just trying to told myself together while teaching my kids! 

This all is starting to feel so real!


----------



## IcePrincess

Vietmamsie- how long are you going to take your Aspirin for? Did the doctor recommend it?


----------



## vietmamsie

I was prescribed after my second mc. I think my doctor will let me know when I should stop it, maybe around 12 weeks?


----------



## hope4rainbow

Hooray Vietmamsie, such wonderful news!!!! Did they tell you how many BPM for the heartbeat?

For the aspirin, if it's necessary to your pregnancy you'll likely need it the whole time. It's a blood thinner to keep clots from forming. I'm on an injection blood thinner for my clotting disorder and I'll be doing it everyday up until 6 weeks after giving birth. Blood clots are more common during pregnancy, so if you're at a higher risk for them you'll probably need it the whole time. Things like progesterone you usually only need until the 2nd trimester, but I'm pretty sure blood thinners are needed the entire time.


----------



## vietmamsie

I asked how many BPM, but they said they couldn't get an accurate reading until they can hear it at 8 weeks. But it sure seemed to be flickering pretty fast! I didn't get a picture either! Oh well, next time.


----------



## Kasey84

I got the results of my second beta hcg today. It went from 77.5 to over 800 in 5 days! The doctor says that's really good, so I can breathe a sigh of relief...for now anyway :) I just have to wait for my ultrasound! 

Vietmamsie- that's wonderful news! I'm so glad your scan went well. Fingers crossed that everything continues to go perfectly <3


----------



## Brieanna

Yay vietmamsie! How exciting to see the heartbeat! 

Only a few people would think we weren't crazy for wanting morning sickness, lol. :)


----------



## Lisa85

Vietmansie, Congratulations! im so happy for you! 

Kasey, thats great news! Sticky beans all around!


is anyone else getting really bloated by the end of the night? i looked huge last night!!


----------



## aurora_dawn

Do you mind if I join you ladies? I'm not yet sure of my due date but moving over from ttc and this feels like a good fit for me. I'm about 4weeks. Just got my positive test yesterday. Had a miscariage a year ago. I'm over the moon happy and yet scared all at the same time, and its nice to find others that know what I'm going through. Havent even hunted down an EDD or made a doctors appointment yet. My miscarriage happened the same day as my doctors appt to confirm the pregnancy so have been feeling nervous to even make that appointment!

On the other hand this pregnancy is feeling different than my last. So far not much cramping and holy moly my boobs are sore! Never experienced that last time! 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Mahoghani

Vietnamesie that's fabulous! So happy for you. :)


----------



## Lisa85

Hi Aurora! Nice to have you. Congratulations!! We all understand how you are feeling. Its great that things are feeling different from last time. I hope this will be your sticky bean. Good luck for your first doctor appointment. :hugs:


----------



## londongirl

Hippielove said:


> londongirl said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> I've been a little slow to join up with a group because I was kind of scared in case something went wrong and I then had to remove myself, if that makes sense?
> 
> I had a MMC last year at 11 weeks (tho' it had stopped growing at 6-7 weeks). We got our BFP on Saturday so are now nearly 5 weeks pregnant.
> 
> I had an extreme (beyond comprehension) level of work stress last time, to the point where I struggled to eat and sleep because of the worry. But now work is fine and relaxing. I hope that was the cause of the miscarriage last time.
> 
> Anyway, this time my BBs are really sore and I have vague waves of nausea and constantly need to pee. Hope it's all good signs :)
> 
> I hope we are all here in 9 months' time sharing photos of our little ones :)
> 
> Welcome and congrats, when are you due?Click to expand...

15th April :) thank you xx


----------



## londongirl

Kasey & vietmamsie, what wonderful news :)


----------



## Kasey84

Welcome aurora! Congrats on the BFP :) I totally understand how exciting and scary it is! When I got my BFP I couldn't wait to see the doctor, yet I was dreading it at the same time because I was afraid to get bad news. Best of luck to you and sorry for your previous loss <3


----------



## aurora_dawn

Thanks everyone. Did another test this morning and the line was nice and dark. Feeling good! :happydance: Made a dr appt for August 20th.

Congrats Kasey and Vietmamsie, good news all around!


----------



## Wendyk07

aurora_dawn said:


> Thanks everyone. Did another test this morning and the line was nice and dark. Feeling good! :happydance: Made a dr appt for August 20th.
> 
> Congrats Kasey and Vietmamsie, good news all around!

Looking good Hun. Hello and welcome. :)


----------



## Wendyk07

Well today I am 5w + 3 which is when I had one of my cp's. looks like I made it though. Next goal is 6w + 4 and then to rule out ectopic. These first few weeks are awful. All this waiting and worrying is killing me.


----------



## SiBelle

Hi ladies!
I think my due date is late April early May. 
I just got my BFP yesterday morning. 

My husband and I had a miscarriage in August last year. We immediately got pregnant again and the baby looked healthy, until they started seeing signs at our 20 week scan that things weren't right. He was stillborn at 25 weeks, this past February. 
We decided not to have any other kids, or talk about getting pregnant again until we were OK emotionally. The loss was devastating for the both of us. Thank goodness we have a toddler who reminded us of how beautiful life can be. He is such a bundle of joy, he's the one who kept us going. 
A couple of weeks ago, I asked my husband if he wanted more kids. He confessed that he was absolutely TERRIFIED and so am I. So we decided to put the subject on hold for a while... however, we weren't "careful" (I admit, I really wasn't careful ;-) And we got pregnant! 
I have not told him yet because I am afraid. Afraid we will get attached and hurt. The pain of loosing a child, as you all know, is undescribable. We were so lucky we got to hold him and kiss him goodbye. I could NOT imaging surviving another loss like this. 

So, although I am very excited to be pregnant again, for the third time, it is tainted by fears. 

I am sorry for all your losses and hope to learn from you as we embark on this uncertain journey once more


----------



## Wendyk07

SiBelle said:


> Hi ladies!
> I think my due date is late April early May.
> I just got my BFP yesterday morning.
> 
> My husband and I had a miscarriage in August last year. We immediately got pregnant again and the baby looked healthy, until they started seeing signs at our 20 week scan that things weren't right. He was stillborn at 25 weeks, this past February.
> We decided not to have any other kids, or talk about getting pregnant again until we were OK emotionally. The loss was devastating for the both of us. Thank goodness we have a toddler who reminded us of how beautiful life can be. He is such a bundle of joy, he's the one who kept us going.
> A couple of weeks ago, I asked my husband if he wanted more kids. He confessed that he was absolutely TERRIFIED and so am I. So we decided to put the subject on hold for a while... however, we weren't "careful" (I admit, I really wasn't careful ;-) And we got pregnant!
> I have not told him yet because I am afraid. Afraid we will get attached and hurt. The pain of loosing a child, as you all know, is undescribable. We were so lucky we got to hold him and kiss him goodbye. I could NOT imaging surviving another loss like this.
> 
> So, although I am very excited to be pregnant again, for the third time, it is tainted by fears.
> 
> I am sorry for all your losses and hope to learn from you as we embark on this uncertain journey once more

Hello and welcome. I truely know how you feel. My daughter was stillborn at 38 weeks in December and it took us a while to even think of having another. Luckily, like you I have my wee boy(3yrs) and he kept me strong and gave me a reason to keep going. Even with all the scans and extra care I will receive there is nothing they can do to make me less anxious or paranoid. 

X


----------



## c.m.c

Ladies welcome. 

I'm so sorry for your losses.

I pray this is all our rainbows.


I got a scan yesterday and HCG is now 10338

I'm 5 weeks today. My scan had a sac then another black area...not sure what it is...I was wondering if second sac but Dr isn't sure what it is
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## c.m.c

Kasey I'm glad your levels are increasing.

Sibelle..and wendy....I'm so truly Sorry to read about the loss of your babies 


How's everyone doing?


----------



## Kasey84

SiBelle- welcome to the group. I'm sorry for your losses. I wish you all the best with this BFP! Sending lots of positive thoughts your way. 

It's understandable to be scared after such losses. I haven't found a way to calm my own fears either unfortunately. It's truly a roller coaster of emotions. It does, however, help to be part part of this group of supportive ladies who understand <3 

c.m.c- your hcg looks good. Did the doctor give any possible explanations for the second black area on your scan? Will you be having another scan soon?


----------



## Lisa85

Sibelle and Wendy, i am so sorry for your losses. It is so hard to cope with a loss early on... i cant even imagine what it must a have been like for you. :hugs:

CMC, Could that mean twins?!? i have no idea! When are you going back?

AFM- I had 3 breakfasts this morning!! lol was feeling sick at 4:30am so i got up and ate, then again at 6:30 and then again at 9:30!! :haha: im going to be as big as a house by the time the baby arrives.

How are you all going with your symptoms? Details please! :flower:


----------



## Mahoghani

First appointment today and all went well. I am much more comfortable with this midwife than the OB I had when I lost my Silver. And, she said I'm seven weeks, not six according to the size of my uterus. :happydance: She gave me an order for an ultra sound and told me I could get it any time between now and my next appointment. Trying to decide if I should go tomorrow or wait until they can for sure see the heart beat. Tough one... I'm really anxious and want to see it on the screen to assure myself yes, there really is a baby in there. On the other hand if I wait two weeks and see a heart beat that'll really really make me feel better. Hmm...


----------



## hope4rainbow

Love all the good news at the appts! A huge welcome and hug to all new ladies!!

I made my appt with the high risk OB for Sept. 3rd and they'll do another u/s. Why am I already just as nervous for that u/s as the one last week that was good?? I hope eventually u/s won't make me feel this way.

I've been sick. Throwing up just about everyday and dry heave throughout the day. I'm having trouble keeping healthy things down. My snack of carrot and banana came right back up the other day. Meats, potatoes, and breads stay down though, so I guess I'll stick with comfort foods for now! I'm having trouble sleeping through the night too, wake up every 3 hours or so and need crackers, to pee, to throw up, etc. Lol, the joys of the first trimester!


----------



## Karinama98

I am just happy about how this pregnancy is going so far. With my first one earlier this year, I had some spotting issues during week 5, and at 6 weeks 3 days I had a lot more bleeding than spotting that led my husband and I to the ER to find out things were fine with the baby at that point (until we lost our little one 7 weeks later).

Today I'm at 6 weeks 3 days again...and no spotting! I call that a win, which makes me more confident this time around that there won't be any issues. :happydance:


----------



## lfrans

Hi all, happy to hear good news from so many people. I have been a bit MIA lately. Went away for the weekend after a week of vacation. I had a few betas done last week and 2 ultrasounds after I freaked out dt spotting. Everything is ok, baby should be 7 weeks 3 days today. Im actually due march 31 (found out after ultrasound). so good news all around, my next appointment is with OB in 2 weeks!


----------



## Kasey84

Mahoghani- so happy your first apt went well! That's definitely a tough decision about the ultrasound! I think I'd wait until I could see the heartbeat...but waiting is the worst! Good luck with whatever you decide! 

Ifrans- glad to hear your betas and ultrasounds went well! 

I'm loving all the good news too <3 

As for me, my bbs are still so sore, I'm peeing more frequently, I'm sooo tired and I'm usually a little nauseous in the mornings, though I haven't thrown up. I'm also not sleeping well throughout the night. I'll gladly take whatever symptoms are thrown at me :) I'm booked for my ultrasound on sept 9. Have no idea how I'm going to stand the wait!


----------



## SiBelle

Wendy, I'm so sorry to hear you also went through this. Thank you for sharing. It's comforting to hear we are not alone on this scary journey. 

CMC, Kasey and Lisa, thank you. Hugs!

CMC, twins maybe? Oh I can't wait to hear about your next scan!

Kasey, I hear you about the peeing. My husband asked me if I was pregnant (I haven't told him yet, lol!) and I said that I thought it may be a UTI. I am telling him on Friday when we have a quiet moment, just the two of us 
I too am pleased with all the symptoms (nausea, heartburn, hunger but nothing is tempting, not sleeping well, etc) they mean something is working! 

Take care ladies!


----------



## celine

Hi all i finally called the me today and have an appointment with the same mw whonxouldnt find that hb 7 weeks ago, hopefully she will find one! Its on theb27th


----------



## vietmamsie

All this good news has been great to read about! I hope it keeps on coming!

I have been pretty swamped at work. For some reason I have been volunteered for like every comity at my school and feel like it is just a lot for me right now. I am hoping that after my schools october break, I can announce my pregnancy and they will hopefully let me step down from some of my additional duties. 

I have been so tired, ca n hardly keep my eyes open, but its only 6:45! Actually passed out last night at 7:00 and slept until 6am... I haven't been able to do that since high school!


----------



## Brieanna

I love reading about all the good news. :) 

celine- Hopefully you get to hear LO's hb! :) I am scared about my first appointment (like everyone I guess). I actually haven't made it yet because of insurance issues.

I am reading about a lot of ladies symptoms. Does anyone else still not have any symptoms? I thought I had sore nipples but now think it was thrush, but other than that I wouldn't know I was any different except for those 2 lines. I am starting to get worried.


----------



## Lisa85

Mahoghani, Have you booked your appointment yet? Fxd for the HB <3

Hope4rainbow, I know how you feel. The further i get from my scan the more paranoid i get.
I can only eat starchy food also. The thought of veggies makes me want to vomit although i have vomited yet. 

Karinama, Glad your feeling more positive this time! :hugs:

Ifrans, Congratulations! Im glad things are going well for you. :hugs:

Kasey, Good luck with your US. I both love and hate these symptoms. Anytime i feel good i start to get worried.

Sibelle, Did you tell your DH yet? Was he super excited?

Celine, Good luck with your appointment. :hugs:

Vietmamsie, Can you tell someone at work and hopefully they can take you off the extra work?!? Im super tired as well im sleep 9-10 hours a night and having naps during the day! :haha:

Brieanna, My boobs were sore early on but arent sore now. Im not throwing up at all although i do feel like i might a lot. Did your mum have morning sickness when she was pregnant? might give you an indication of what you can expect.

AFM - Feeling really flat and a bit depressed the last few days. Is anyone else feeling that way? Im thinking ill go back for another scan at 8 weeks. Im getting more and more paranoid the further i get from my last scan.


----------



## vietmamsie

Brieanna: have you had an ultrasound yet? I can't remember if you have seen a heart beat or not. I wouldn't worry too much. My mom never got sick with my brother and said the whole pregnancy was a breeze.

Lisa85: while I haven't been depressed, I have been a bit moody on and off. Hubs and I have also had one or two total panic attacks over what on earth we have done and fears we have about the future.

AFM, So this weekends Opening Ceremony is finally over at my school! THats a huge stress off my shoulders! I can relax again and just focus on my classes and department head duties.

I think everything has been made more stressful because I have had some morning sickness this week. Basically by the time I get to work (after breakfast) I think I am going to hurl everywhere. I usually have to run to the bathroom and just wait it out. Luckily no vomit yet, but the nausea is out of control. Thinking I might want to change my prenatal from am to pm, as that might be part of the problem. Or I should eat a more hearty breakfast. Maybe fruit and an egg isn't enough? What do you guys think?


----------



## vietmamsie

Scratch that, literally just got up from the computer thought I was going to throw up, ran to the bathroom, and vomited everywhere. I really think it might have been all the meds I had just ate with breakfast. Worried, because I don't know if I should try to take them all again, or just wait until my afternoon dose? I'm sure I just threw everything up.


----------



## Lisa85

Vietmamsie, I switched my prenatal to night time and it helps a lot... i have it right before bed. My stomach is usually quite sensitive to vitamins pregnant or not.
Sorry your feeling so sick! I havent thrown up yet but i think today might be the day also!
Hope you can get through the day.


----------



## vietmamsie

Ordered in a bagel with cream cheese and bowl of tomato soup, just arrived and am going to devour it! I have been living off sandwiched the last few days... basically the only thing that sounds good. Sort of crazy since just a month ago I was 95% gluten free.

I wil take my next prenatal tonight before bed. after some online research I can take another Baby Aspirin (its such a low dose, it doesn't really matter) and will just take my progesterone at the next scheduled time. Hoping I don't get sick again!


----------



## Lisa85

Sounds good! Ive been eating tomato soup as well and soooo my carbs. :haha:
Good luck with the pills later!


----------



## Brieanna

I hope everyone is doing great this evening/morning! :)

To those of us that get sick from meds and/or vitamins- Last pregnancy they made me sooo sick (actually any vitamins make me sick) and this time I switched to a brand that uses food sources instead of chemical sources to make their vitamins which makes it more easily digestible and you can also take ginger which sometimes helps with nausea. Like others have said, if I take them at night they seem to not hurt my stomach as much either.

Lisa85-I am not sure if my mom had ms but after changing vitamins, I think that the last time I was pregnant I didn't have any (I stopped getting nauseous when I changed how I took prenatals, but it might have been a coincidence) 

vietmamsie- I haven't had a scan yet or seen/heard the heartbeat. :( I am having to deal with some insurance issues and haven't even been to the doctor! Hopefully by next week all will be settled and I can go. Even though I am scared and dreading it I am also anxious to get there and see how things are going! 

The only thing that lets me know I am pregnant is lack of period and thoes two lines. :)


----------



## vietmamsie

I guess we are pretty lucky out here in Asia. My insurance doesn't cover my doctor visits, but will cover 80% of the birth. However, an ultrasound is about $10 and a doctors visit is around $15 - about the same as how much people in the states would pay as a copay.


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi ladies, 

Not been around much so I hope you are all well. I'm so tired, all I do is sleep. I get home from work, get the wee fella dinner and bath and then as soon as he's asleep I go to bed. I don't remember being this tired last time. On the upside I have reached 6+2 so two more days to go and I have passed the point on my 2nd cp. I'm also going to call Epas this week for an appointment. I decided it would be better to have the scan after my birthday just in case. 

Wee fella has gone to mums so I'm off to lie down. :)


----------



## Kasey84

SiBelle-have you told your OH yet? 

Celine- good luck with your apt on the 27th! 

Lisa- my mood has definitely been up and down. I'm so happy, yet I'm terrified that in will lose this baby too. Only my immediate family knows that's I am pregnant, but I find it so hard tk talk about it at all...almost like I'm afraid that talking about it will jinx it. 

Vietmamsie- glad to hear your work has slowed a little. You need all the rest you can get! Sorry to hear the ms is getting worse. Hopefully changing when you take your vitamins will help :) 

Wendy- I hear you about the tiredness! I can sleep day and night!!


----------



## Lindsay109

It's great to read all the good news on this thread :) 

Morning sickness has definitely kicked in for me now too! Came very close to throwing up a couple times yesterday... kinda worried about work on monday! I have found that making sure there are some carbs in my meal helps. 

I'm moody too, or so my husband says, lol. 

Is anyone else still waiting for a scan? I've got my first one on the 27th (I will be 8+2) and I'm already terrified about it.... I really hope things will be different this time!


----------



## Wendyk07

Lindsay109 said:


> It's great to read all the good news on this thread :)
> 
> Morning sickness has definitely kicked in for me now too! Came very close to throwing up a couple times yesterday... kinda worried about work on monday! I have found that making sure there are some carbs in my meal helps.
> 
> I'm moody too, or so my husband says, lol.
> 
> Is anyone else still waiting for a scan? I've got my first one on the 27th (I will be 8+2) and I'm already terrified about it.... I really hope things will be different this time!

I'm still waiting on a scan Hun. I'm calling Epas this week so I should get my scan next wee when I'm 7 weeks +. I could have went earlier but after everything I don't thing I could take it mentally if there was nothing to see because it was early. :)


----------



## vietmamsie

Lindsay: I need to add more carbs as well. Pretty much the only thing that sounds good to me are carbs, but primarily in the form of sandwiches!


----------



## Lisa85

The fact we are all craving carbs and having similar symptoms like tiredness seems like a good sign for us all! :thumbup:

I was really worried last week and was thinking about having another scan this week but im feeling pretty sick which is making me feel more reassured that everything is ok.

Can i get a bit personal and ask if anyone is having much sex? I dont want to be touched at all! Everything annoys me! haha Stupid hormones!


----------



## Lindsay109

Wendy, I know what you mean... probably better to wait so you will see more :) My doctor originally booked the scan for the 20th, but I asked for it to be pushed back a bit because if it is good news, I thought I would feel better seeing that everything was fine at just over 8 weeks vs. just over 7 weeks if that makes sense. Now, I kinda wish I had left it on the 20th, lol. Oh well, what's done is done I suppose!

Vietmamsie, yep, same here. I've been living off crackers and fruit smoothies!

Lisa, yep, I hope they are good signs for all of us :) We are not having much sex either, I feel too yucky most of the time and have just not been in the mood... poor hubby.


----------



## vietmamsie

I am actually on doctors orders to not have sex for a few weeks. They said to wait until after the 8 week scan. We actually tried last week, but it was really uncomfortable for both of us (I was dry, he was nervous) so re resorted to a hand job (TMI). Really took the pressure off both of us. My husband doesn't seem to mind either, getting naughty 7th grade style has a whole different turn on factor!


----------



## morganwhite7

Hey Ladies!! Can I join too? I just got my BFP after 5 months of trying.. We lost our son this March (he was due April 30th, 2013) at 37 weeks after just 12 days in the NICU, due to a car accident. This has really been one hell of a year for us. So yeah, I've been in a pretty dedicated TTC group since then, and figured I'd try to find some ladies in the same boat who'd like to stick together for 9 months or so ;)

We are 4 weeks tomorrow and I am not going to the doc til 6 weeks for the ultrasound. Soo just waiting it out over here, dying to know what's happening inside!! 

Oh one more thing, we are also due April 30th once again. That was Jaxon's due date. And we conceived the exact same day, one year later. Isn't that insane?! We are so blessed and just hoping for a sticky one! 
(....a sticky BOY! ;))

Oh I just can't believe we made a rainbow!


----------



## vietmamsie

Welcome Morgan! :hugs: I am so sorry for your loss, that is just awful, I can't even imagine what you and your family have been through this year. I really hope that this is your take home baby.... :flower:


----------



## morganwhite7

LOL @ "getting naughty 7th grade style"

Are you high risk or anything? Since they ordered no sex til 8 weeks, just wondering the reasoning behind that. 

I had spotting at 9 weeks last time I was pregnant and would like to AVOID that if at all possible this time round.. It scared the crap out of me, but doc said it was from the cervix being irritated from the changes.


----------



## vietmamsie

I think they consider me high risk just because of how many miscarriages I have had. However, this is the first pregnancy that there has actually been a heart beat for, so I am hoping that this is THE ONE! Also, I should mention that I live in Vietnam, and doctors here have some interesting theories about pregnancy. Basically, I'm pretty surprised that they didn't put me on bed rest.


----------



## Karinama98

Lisa85 - funny you ask about how sex stuff. My husband and I have limited a lot this pregnancy since after each time we did during our first one I had spotting/bleeding issues a lot. My husband is paranoid that if we do it like we did the first time we might lose this one too.

To help me fall asleep last night I decided to self gratify myself (it's TMI, but hey, it happens, right?). And then of course I wake up and find brown blood - first time I've spotted this pregnancy. I haven't told my husband I spotted just so he doesn't worry throughout the day.

So at my 8 week appointment next week it'll be brought up to see if we need to obstain until the 2nd trimester.


----------



## Lindsay109

Welcome Morgan! I'm soo sorry to hear of your loss, I can't even imagine what you have been through :hugs:

What a crazy coincidence that this baby has the same due date... I hope this is your take home baby!!


----------



## Wendyk07

morganwhite7 said:


> Hey Ladies!! Can I join too? I just got my BFP after 5 months of trying.. We lost our son this March (he was due April 30th, 2013) at 37 weeks after just 12 days in the NICU, due to a car accident. This has really been one hell of a year for us. So yeah, I've been in a pretty dedicated TTC group since then, and figured I'd try to find some ladies in the same boat who'd like to stick together for 9 months or so ;)
> 
> We are 4 weeks tomorrow and I am not going to the doc til 6 weeks for the ultrasound. Soo just waiting it out over here, dying to know what's happening inside!!
> 
> Oh one more thing, we are also due April 30th once again. That was Jaxon's due date. And we conceived the exact same day, one year later. Isn't that insane?! We are so blessed and just hoping for a sticky one!
> (....a sticky BOY! ;))
> 
> Oh I just can't believe we made a rainbow!

Welcome aboard. I'm so sorry for your loss. X

My daughter was born sleeping at 38 weeks in December. She died in labour so I know the heartache you are experiencing. 

X


----------



## Wendyk07

Getting weird belly button pain today. It's not really painful but there when I stand up or move. Maybe like a stretchy pain. Anyone else had this? I googled and apparently it's quite normal so that's gotta be a good sign right? I'm still at least a week away from my scan to rule out ectopic and confirm a continuing pregnancy so I'm taking note of everything. 
X


----------



## morganwhite7

I'm sorry Wendy, I definitely share that pain! 

And I have a ? since I still have about a week or so for my scan... If it is in fact ectopic, do you think it would hurt or feel different? I feel the same as I did with my first, but wouldn't want to think all is fine and find out it isn't. I heard lots of severe cramping and maybe bleeding can signify ectopic.. Is that true? Or is it hard to tell?

Oh btw I have the same belly button stretch.. I'm almost positive it is everything stretching in there. I read that after implantation occurs, the endometrium actually swells, trapping the embryo against the wall and forcing it to burrow deeper. There are so many changes going on in there, so I'm sure what you're feeling is normal :)


----------



## Wendyk07

morganwhite7 said:


> I'm sorry Wendy, I definitely share that pain!
> 
> And I have a ? since I still have about a week or so for my scan... If it is in fact ectopic, do you think it would hurt or feel different? I feel the same as I did with my first, but wouldn't want to think all is fine and find out it isn't. I heard lots of severe cramping and maybe bleeding can signify ectopic.. Is that true? Or is it hard to tell?
> 
> Oh btw I have the same belly button stretch.. I'm almost positive it is everything stretching in there. I read that after implantation occurs, the endometrium actually swells, trapping the embryo against the wall and forcing it to burrow deeper. There are so many changes going on in there, so I'm sure what you're feeling is normal :)

My ectopic started off as a cp at 4+5 then I had a negative test and didn't think anything of it. 28 days later no AF but I knew we hadn't dtd as DH was away most of that month but I tested anyway and got a BFP which was ectopic so it was all from the previous month and even though I had a period and a negative test afterwards the embryo kept growing and creating hormones in my tube. I didn't at any time feel pregnant or have any pain at all. 

I'm hoping this makes sense. My scan next week should rule it out for me but With no bleed and no negative tests and now this belly pain I'm thinking this is a goodun. :)
X


----------



## c.m.c

Hi again Morgan I am so happy to see you got your BFP!!

Wishing you soooooo much joy this time


Sorry I've been AWOL everyone....I'm having a scan on wed il be 6+1 and I'm just really scared!!


----------



## morganwhite7

Aww it's nice to finally be here isn't it?! Ha I'm still in shock, I've been a ttc thread addict for months now.. lol. 

But yeah that answered my ?.. I thought for sure an ectopic would hurt! Hmm well I just scheduled an appt, but it's not til Sept 10th (I'll be almost 7 weeks by then!) but I am SO EXCITED!!! Ugh just want to know that I am clear and can really get excited ya know?! But good luck on your scan, what day are you scheduled? That will be so awesome, you have to post pics!

And hey there c.m.c- thanks so much.. I am OVER THE MOON! :)


----------



## c.m.c

Wendy your pain sounds like mine but normal


Morgan....my ectopic pain was excruciating then went away came back went away iykwim?
I had shooting pains up my back passage and felt dull pain most of the time!

Cramps are defo normal!


----------



## morganwhite7

Hmm hmm.. the cramps don't hurt bad, just sometimes feels like AF is coming. 

This is in God's hands, so I will be patient and trust that all is okay. What else is there for a girl to do!


----------



## Wendyk07

morganwhite7 said:


> Aww it's nice to finally be here isn't it?! Ha I'm still in shock, I've been a ttc thread addict for months now.. lol.
> 
> But yeah that answered my ?.. I thought for sure an ectopic would hurt! Hmm well I just scheduled an appt, but it's not til Sept 10th (I'll be almost 7 weeks by then!) but I am SO EXCITED!!! Ugh just want to know that I am clear and can really get excited ya know?! But good luck on your scan, what day are you scheduled? That will be so awesome, you have to post pics!
> 
> And hey there c.m.c- thanks so much.. I am OVER THE MOON! :)

I believe it can be painful the more time passes. I was told to look out for shoulder pain(specifically where the shoulder meets the arm) and anything bad abdominal pain that paracetamol wouldn't take away. I got neither though. Probably because it was picked up early.

No date for my scan yet. I'm calling them on Thursday to arrange it. Will only be 7+ weeks so I'm hoping for later next week. 

X


----------



## Wendyk07

c.m.c said:


> Hi again Morgan I am so happy to see you got your BFP!!
> 
> Wishing you soooooo much joy this time
> 
> 
> Sorry I've been AWOL everyone....I'm having a scan on wed il be 6+1 and I'm just really scared!!

Good to see you back. Good luck for Wednesday. I'll be thinking about you. X


----------



## Karinama98

My OBGYN's office is sneaking me in tomorrow last minute to do an early ultrasound since they know I have a history of miscarriage. With this spotting issue, they don't want to take a chance that something's going wrong.


----------



## vietmamsie

Karinama98 said:


> Lisa85 - funny you ask about how sex stuff. My husband and I have limited a lot this pregnancy since after each time we did during our first one I had spotting/bleeding issues a lot. My husband is paranoid that if we do it like we did the first time we might lose this one too.
> 
> To help me fall asleep last night I decided to self gratify myself (it's TMI, but hey, it happens, right?). And then of course I wake up and find brown blood - first time I've spotted this pregnancy. I haven't told my husband I spotted just so he doesn't worry throughout the day.
> 
> So at my 8 week appointment next week it'll be brought up to see if we need to obstain until the 2nd trimester.

Maybe I am taking this too far, but I basically am very scared to have an orgasm. I have wondered if maybe they contributed to my miscarriages in the past (Long shot? Idk, but rather safe than sorry.) The way my body reacts to orgasms, and my uterus contracts... it just doesn't seem safe to me. This is the first pregnancy that I have not had an orgasm during, and my baby is still alive, so that has to be saying something, right?


----------



## Kasey84

Morgan, welcome to the group. I'm so sorry for your loss. My heart just breaks for you. Wishing you all the best with your rainbow!! <3 

Wendy- I've had some stretching like pain as well. I'm told that's normal and all part of the uterus stretching. Of course that doesn't stop me from worrying about every little twinge! 

c.m.c- good luck with your scan wed! Sending lots of positive thoughts your way. Keeps us posted! 

Karinama- good luck tomorrow! Hope to hear good news from you!


----------



## Disneybaby26

I've been reading this thread since I got my BFP last week but I've been scared to join...I've been in a TTC group for a while with Morgan and now I feel like I might be able to come out of TTC hiding!! :)

We lost our first at 6+4 but didn't find out until our 12 week scan, it's was devistating as all you ladies know... I haven't been as scared/nervous as I thought I was going to be considering our first preggo experience. Hopefully that's a good sign in itself. Had another beta done today and will find out results tomorrow and then be booking our first scan!!

Happy to have you girls to share this journey with and really hoping and praying for a happy and healthy nine months for all of us!! Xxoo


----------



## Lisa85

Morgan, im so sorry for your loss. I couldnt even imagine how hard that would be.
Congratulations of your BFP and welcome!! :hugs:

Karinama, I love TMI :haha: I hope the spotting is nothing serious. They say sex is fine during pregnancy but if a few of you have experienced spotting then im not so sure. All i know is i dont feel like it at all. Maybe thats our bodies way of protecting us! Good luck with your scan... i hope everything is ok. :hugs:

Wendy, Im getting AF like pains but not in my belly button.

Cmc, good luck with your scan on Wednesday! :flower:

Disneybaby, Congratulations on your BFP and welcome!! I was also reluctant to join at first but it helps being around others at the same stage of pregnancy. :hugs:

AFM - Im not throwing up but i feel ill ALL THE TIME! Its getting frustrating and the house is getting really messy. I want just one day of no MS so i can get on top of everything. On the plus side though i feel the pregnancy must be going well coz i was no where near this sick last time. Yay!


----------



## morganwhite7

Oooh Hey Kara!!

Morning ladies :) Soo this morning I puked for the first time. Hopped in the shower, started to brush my teeth, and it was all over lol. So maybe switching toothpastes.. (I use arm & hammer advance white w/ baking soda :sick:) But I felt fine afterwards and still do, just contemplating on when to take my vitamin bc those don't go down well either :/ 

Guess that's about all for me. Still says pregnant on the Clearblues.. lol. I am just SO EXCITED for Sept. 10th, my scan, and I probably won't shut up about it til then!! Lol


----------



## c.m.c

Welcome Disney, congrats.


----------



## tardis103

Hi! Sorry to be AWOL recently. I was finishing up an internship, traveling, and now studying for two exams next week (which I'm freaking out about because I'm too tired to concentrate on my studies.)
I think it has been good to be so busy because it is making the weeks fly by!

I threw up for the first time a few days ago and have been nauseated for weeks! I can't find anything I want to eat. 
But, today is probably on the list for best days of my life because we had our information session with the midwife practice we decided to go with and not only were they awesome, but at the end she offered to try and find the heartbeat and SHE DID! To hear it was the most amazing thing ever! We are just about 8w0d today. We will most likely not have an ultrasound unless something happens, so this is as good as it gets!


----------



## morganwhite7

Awh! Good for you Tardis I'm UBER JEALOUS!! I really want to buy a home fetal doppler.. For the crazy in me.. Lol ;)


----------



## Kasey84

Welcome Disney! Congrats on your BFP! Wishing you all the best :) I've found it so helpful to be part of this group! 

Morgan- I know what you mean...my scan is on sept 9 and I just cannot wait! 

Tardis- Yay for hearing the hb!! That's must have been an amazing moment <3


----------



## aurora_dawn

Just got back from my first appointment. No early scan for us! :shrug: They will schedule one for somewhere between 9-12 weeks. On the plus side there should certainly be a heartbeat to hear by then. He also dated me using a typical 28 day cycle despite me showing him my chart that showed a 36 day cycle...so I'm thinking my dates are going to be off...and imagine the ultrasound will have a bit of a hiccup because of the early dates...

I'm going to have to get used to this waiting thing aren't I. :haha:

Oh well I've made it further than last time, I'm apparently 6 weeks 4 days pregnant and my due date is April 13th :cloud9: lol my luck thats probably a friday!


----------



## hope4rainbow

Congrats on hearing the hb, tardis, so neat!!

Welcome to the new ladies!


----------



## Lindsay109

Welcome and congrats to all the new ladies :)

Tardis, that must have been an amazing experience! I'm so happy for you :)

Morgan, I've been contemplating a home doppler too, but I think it might just make me more anxious, lol.


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome and congrats Disney again, glad to finally see you here.


----------



## Mahoghani

Hi Ladies!

So pleased to hear all of the good updates. :) Need to check this more than every couple of days. lol. Had so much to read.

So I made an ultra sound appointment for the 28th. I should be about 9 weeks. Assuming my dates are right. So excited and nervous. Crossing my fingers I'll see a HB. :)


----------



## vietmamsie

Hey ladies - Please advise! I have developed a bit of a fever/head cold/flu thing. It has slowly gotten worse throughout the day... worried tomorrow it might be pretty bad. As a teacher, I am exposed to a lot of germs. Since everyone has been sick lately, I knew it was only a matter of time. Taking time off isn't really an option for me, plus my easy day is tomorrow, but I am just curious how I should treat this illness. 

What do you think? I took a Panadol without caffeine (Much like Tylenol) but other than that, just trying to get in Vitamin C and lots of water and rest.


----------



## Kasey84

vietmamsie said:


> Hey ladies - Please advise! I have developed a bit of a fever/head cold/flu thing. It has slowly gotten worse throughout the day... worried tomorrow it might be pretty bad. As a teacher, I am exposed to a lot of germs. Since everyone has been sick lately, I knew it was only a matter of time. Taking time off isn't really an option for me, plus my easy day is tomorrow, but I am just curious how I should treat this illness.
> 
> What do you think? I took a Panadol without caffeine (Much like Tylenol) but other than that, just trying to get in Vitamin C and lots of water and rest.

If you can't take the day off, try to take it as easy as you can at work and rest lots when you get home. Otherwise it sounds like your doing everything you can! 

Hope your feeling better soon!


----------



## c.m.c

i will post a pic later, im just nipping on here very quickly. had a scan today. there was a second sac that never developed. but thankfully there was a little bean with a hearbeat in the other, larger good sac!!!


----------



## morganwhite7

So exciting, can't wait to see your pic!!!!! :)


----------



## Kasey84

Great news c.m.c <3 Looking forward to a pic!


----------



## c.m.c

Today's pic sorry its a pic I snapped of the printout
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## c.m.c

This is the two scans....top one is last week with 2 sacs but it was starting to not look great so knew only the right was a proper pregnancy
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## morganwhite7

SO EXCITING!!! So glad your bean is safe and sound, isn't it the best feeling in the world?!! :)


----------



## c.m.c

Thanks Morgan, yes it's defo one step for me seeing the heartbeat. Keeping my FX......

Is your scan stop still sept 9th?


----------



## morganwhite7

The 10TH! Haha I cannot wait.. And neither can my mom or DH or MIL.. I am being bombarded with questions about my bean and can't answer a single one yet!!

I will prob say I'm excited again every single day this month- til I can post a beautiful healthy scan for you all to see!


----------



## c.m.c

Awww it's so exciting Morgan. I'm sure your family are delighted too!! It's such a long wait in first tri isn't it


----------



## morganwhite7

It's such a long wait ALWAYS.. 
You have TTC.. 2ww.. 1st tri/1st scan.. gender scan.. viability.. & 3rd tri is the worst! I just wanna hold my baby already!!!


----------



## Lisa85

Cmc, Congrats on the scan!

Im both loving and hating life at the moment!! Im so happy to be pregnant and its seemingly going well in there but im sooo sick all of the time!!! By the end of the day i feel so fat with bloat that everything is uncomfortable!! cant wait till MS is over. Im also sooooo moody!!! Poor OH! haha


----------



## IcePrincess

Hi ladies! Met with my mw yesterday and got booked to my first us. The earliest time they had was sept 10th! That is so long from now. I will be 9 weeks. They put me on a wait list so we will see. Same day as you Morgan.


----------



## Wendyk07

c.m.c said:


> This is the two scans....top one is last week with 2 sacs but it was starting to not look great so knew only the right was a proper pregnancy

Lovely clear scan. X


----------



## Wendyk07

IcePrincess said:


> Hi ladies! Met with my mw yesterday and got booked to my first us. The earliest time they had was sept 10th! That is so long from now. I will be 9 weeks. They put me on a wait list so we will see. Same day as you Morgan.

This whole 1st tri is dragging in. It's good though that you have a date for your scan. At 9 weeks the pic will be super clear. Can't wait to see it. X


----------



## vietmamsie

c.m.c. - Your scans remind me of my own... I also had two small sacs at the beginning. In fact they originally thought they were both cysts. But as of my 6 week scan, there was only one. Wonder what happened to the other? I had no bleeding. Does that mean that ours started off as fraternal twins?


----------



## vietmamsie

vietmamsie said:


> c.m.c. - Your scans remind me of my own... I also had two small sacs at the beginning. In fact they originally thought they were both cysts. But as of my 6 week scan, there was only one. Wonder what happened to the other? I had no bleeding. Does that mean that ours started off as fraternal twins?

Check this out: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vanishing_twin


----------



## vietmamsie

Wendyk07 said:


> This whole 1st tri is dragging in. It's good though that you have a date for your scan. At 9 weeks the pic will be super clear. Can't wait to see it. X

Time does seem to be moving slower than usual! But it is already friday evening here, which means just 72 hours until my next scan!!!

I was talking to my husband about how it just seems like we are WAITING constantly. Waiting to see if out scan on Monday is good, then waiting to tell work, and waiting to figure out a better housing situation, and waiting until I can quit my job (unless they just fire me once they find out). We just want to know if this is going to work out or not already!!!!!


----------



## morganwhite7

Goooood FRIDAY Morning ladies!!! Payday and feeling great over here! Wanted to share something I posted on another thread, to see if you all were interested:

Does anyone know if DECAF green tea is okay to drink in the 1st tri? I am ordering preggo tea as we speak but have been drinking this green tea for a while and just read something about how it's NOT good in pregnancy? Anyone know anything? BTW check these out, I like the Traditional Medicinals organic Pregnancy Tea, but EarthMama makes a bunch for pregnancy including Morning sickness, heartburn, Peace, and 3rd trimester teas! YUM!

https://www.traditionalmedicinals.com/product/pregnancy-reg-tea

https://www.earthmamaangelbaby.com/pregnancy/morning-wellness-tea.html


----------



## c.m.c

vietmamsie said:


> c.m.c. - Your scans remind me of my own... I also had two small sacs at the beginning. In fact they originally thought they were both cysts. But as of my 6 week scan, there was only one. Wonder what happened to the other? I had no bleeding. Does that mean that ours started off as fraternal twins?

Yes I think so 

It's more Common than documented as not many people have such early scans.

My second sac was empty so it was likely a blighted ovum ...well that's what I'm thinking


----------



## Lindsay109

Yep, I agree, first tri is reallllly dragging. I'm trying very hard not to let myself get too excited unless we get some good news at the scan next week.

Morgan, I think decaf tea is fine. I am allowing myself one cup of tea in the morning, and then no more caffeine after that. I've been told as long as you stay under 200 mg/day it's fine.


----------



## c.m.c

Hi Morgan.... Tea is ok but in moderation....tannins in tea stop absorption of iron and caffeine isn't great for baby.

I limit myself 3 cups a day and it's ooooooooo so hard


Yip I agree with u all...first tri just drags!!

But it's kinda nice just me and DH knowing and not any other family


----------



## Kasey84

Morgan- from what I've read green tea (decaf or regular) is not good during pregnancy as it interferes with absorption of folic acid. I do, however, drink decaf black tea. There are various teas that aren't recommended during pregnancy and I think you can read up on it by just googling safe teas for pregnancy. Thanks for sharing those links!


----------



## Mahoghani

My midwife told me it's a good idea to avoid teas all together unless they're specifically forumlated for pregnancy. You never know whether there is something in them you aren't supposed to have and a lot of herbal teas have unexpected side effects for pregnancy.

I read somewhere that decaf products are bad for pregnancy because of the chemicals they use to decaffinate them. I suppose though if you could find naturally decaffinated teas they'd be okay?


----------



## vietmamsie

I was still getting a cup of coffee every other day or so (more of a reason to get out of my work for a break during the day than the coffee as it is pretty weak where I go) But this week I think I officially kicked the habit! I would like to keep caffeine free the rest of my pregnancy with the exception of an occasional bite of chocolate or too!


----------



## Lisa85

I dont drink any teas but thats mostly because i dont like tea. 
I do drink the occasional glass of coke... is that bad? I dont have any other caffeine. I dont drink coffee or anything.

MS please be over soon!! ive had enough!!! :cry:


----------



## Pebbles88

Hi ladies, 

I've not long discovered that we're expecting our second little bundle of joy due some time in the middle of April 2014. We have a little girl who is nearly 2. Suffering with bad morning sickness and exhaustion. Think I'm about 6 weeks along.


----------



## hope4rainbow

Welcome, Pebbles! The ms is rough, yesterday I threw up in my aunts front yard b/c I couldn't make it inside to the bathroom. Oy!

Congrats c.m.c lovely news!

vietmamsie- Can't wait to hear about your scan tomorrow!

I'm a teacher and school starts tomorrow, having some anxiety about getting sick at school. I hope the sickness ends in the next few weeks!

We meet the high risk ob on Sept. 3rd and we'll have another u/s. I should be 10 weeks by then! 

I haven't been drinking tea, but no one has told me not to. As for soda, I'll have a few sips when my husband drinks it and I've got some ginger ale around, but other than that I'm trying to avoid it. Not a coffee drinker, so haven't had that issue. My mom said she had soda everyday with all three of us and it wasn't an issue. Back then they said don't drink or smoke and everything else in moderation. We were all good!


----------



## vietmamsie

Thanks hope4rainbow! I am a nervous wreck today. I have been waiting for this scan for so long... I just want it over! I want to know so badly whats happening in there and if this is finally my rainbow. Just need to make it through work today!


----------



## paintrider89

April 15th for me. Stick baby stick!


----------



## Lisa85

Welcome Pebbles!! I hear ya on the morning sickness... i went to a 1st bday party yesterday and before lunch i had huge bags under my eyes from being so exhausted... i was asleep within 3 minutes of getting home and spent the rest of the night trying not to throw up!!! :(

Hope4rainbow, good luck with your 10 week scan... im hoping to book another one this week. Seeing the doc in a few hours.

Vietmamsie, Good luck with your scan also!!


----------



## c.m.c

Good luck with the scans ladies, let us know how they go.


AFM....I had no sickness with dd.....none!! But right now i'm trying not to boke while typing! I've never had this before. I kinda hate it but like it too as I know it's a good sign.....reassuring after a loss but soooooo hard with a 2 yr old to look after. 


I empathsize now with ms sufferers


----------



## vietmamsie

Had the scan! All looked great! The babe is measuring two days ahead, and heart rate was 166 bpm. I feel really good about everything so far! Getting excited!


----------



## morganwhite7

Yay for your scan!! Any pics you can post?! Lol sorry I'm too interested in what a scan looks like this early, mine is still 2 weeks away! :/


----------



## c.m.c

Viet.....yippee that's wonderful news!!


----------



## vietmamsie

Wil post some photos this evening when I get home. I guess since my bladder was full they aren't that clear, but you can still see a little squirrel in there!


----------



## Lindsay109

Yay, glad to hear your good news Vietmamsie!! Looking forward to seeing pictures. 

I have an ultrasound tomorrow.... also hoping for good news :)


----------



## hope4rainbow

HOORAY Vietmamsie, this is your rainbow!!! Can't wait to see pictures!! :flower:


----------



## Lisa85

Vietmamsie!! Congratulations! Such a great feeling isnt it.

I managed to get in for another scan today! Everything is going great. Heart beating at 174 beats per min and is 17.34mm long. That is apparently a few days behind where i am but she said thats fine. It was wriggling away on the screen!! soooo happy!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







baby 27.8.13.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mahoghani

Awesome vietnamesie and lisa! My scan is in two days. Nervous! excited though. Unless there's something wrong I should definitely be able to see the heart beat!:happydance:


----------



## Mahoghani

How many of you have told people that you're pregnant? I keep going back and forth on when I want to tell people. I told my mom and sister and a few friends for support but I'm wary of making the big announcement. I sort of don't want to tell until after my 20 week scan but that seems a lil mean, espeacially for my MIL. lol. I love her but she makes situations more stressful than necessary so I'm dreading telling her. Did you guys tell early?


----------



## Wendyk07

Mahoghani said:


> How many of you have told people that you're pregnant? I keep going back and forth on when I want to tell people. I told my mom and sister and a few friends for support but I'm wary of making the big announcement. I sort of don't want to tell until after my 20 week scan but that seems a lil mean, espeacially for my MIL. lol. I love her but she makes situations more stressful than necessary so I'm dreading telling her. Did you guys tell early?

I'm not planning on telling anyone until I know everything is ok so either after my 12 week or 16 weeks scan. All going well I shouldn't have to wait until the 20 weeks scan. I will get extra scans and extra bloods done throughout my pregnancy because of my past. 

X


----------



## Wendyk07

I Had a scan today and I saw smudge and a heartbeat but only measuring at 7 weeks and should be 7+4. Don't know if I should worry about that or not. I am back for another scan in two weeks time so everything crossed that wee smudge catches up and gets cozy in there. 

No picture today though as they couldn't get the printer working. All going well ill get one in two weeks time. 

:)


----------



## Wendyk07

Pebbles88 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I've not long discovered that we're expecting our second little bundle of joy due some time in the middle of April 2014. We have a little girl who is nearly 2. Suffering with bad morning sickness and exhaustion. Think I'm about 6 weeks along.

Congratulations and welcome aboard. C


----------



## Wendyk07

Lisa85 said:


> Vietmamsie!! Congratulations! Such a great feeling isnt it.
> 
> I managed to get in for another scan today! Everything is going great. Heart beating at 174 beats per min and is 17.34mm long. That is apparently a few days behind where i am but she said thats fine. It was wriggling away on the screen!! soooo happy!! :happydance:

WOW! So clear. I'm so pleased for you Hun. :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Mahoghani said:


> Awesome vietnamesie and lisa! My scan is in two days. Nervous! excited though. Unless there's something wrong I should definitely be able to see the heart beat!:happydance:

Good luck for tomorrow Hun. :hugs:


----------



## morganwhite7

Morning ladies :) 

I had a bit of bleeding lastnight, like enough to make a big stain.. And my belly hurt really strangely.. We are really worried and going to the doc tonight.. Wish me luck & say a prayer plz :/


----------



## vietmamsie

Mahoghani said:


> How many of you have told people that you're pregnant? I keep going back and forth on when I want to tell people. I told my mom and sister and a few friends for support but I'm wary of making the big announcement. I sort of don't want to tell until after my 20 week scan but that seems a lil mean, espeacially for my MIL. lol. I love her but she makes situations more stressful than necessary so I'm dreading telling her. Did you guys tell early?

I have told a bit more people than I would have expected this time around, But I knew either way I would need the support. Still a top secret at work (except one good friend). I am not making a 'big announcement', instead, just mentioning as it is comes up. I figure people will be bound to notice at some point.


----------



## vietmamsie

morganwhite7 said:


> Morning ladies :)
> 
> I had a bit of bleeding lastnight, like enough to make a big stain.. And my belly hurt really strangely.. We are really worried and going to the doc tonight.. Wish me luck & say a prayer plz :/

Oh dear. I really hope all is well. Please update us as soon as you have more information. :hugs: Thinking of you.


----------



## vietmamsie

Lindsay109 said:


> Yay, glad to hear your good news Vietmamsie!! Looking forward to seeing pictures.
> 
> I have an ultrasound tomorrow.... also hoping for good news :)

Good luck with your ultrasound! Let us know the results asap!


----------



## vietmamsie

Lisa85 said:


> Vietmamsie!! Congratulations! Such a great feeling isnt it.
> 
> I managed to get in for another scan today! Everything is going great. Heart beating at 174 beats per min and is 17.34mm long. That is apparently a few days behind where i am but she said thats fine. It was wriggling away on the screen!! soooo happy!! :happydance:

We have almost the exact same stats! This is all so exciting!


----------



## morganwhite7

Thanks :)

Terrified and have to make it through work.. Holy moly what a long day it will be.


----------



## Karinama98

With my scan last week Tuesday, it was good news. The US measured the baby at 4 mm, which she said appeared to be 6 weeks exactly (about a week earlier than a normal 28 day cycle would be, but with my cycles being off after my MC, I didn't surprise me). Heart beat was 178 bpm and was sitting high up in the uterus. 

No other bleeding issues since last week Monday, which that only lasted a few hours in general. 

Today is my "8 week" appointment, so we'll see what they say. Per the US my dd is 4/15/2014. We'll see if we can figure out how far along I really am since my dates are all over the place. lol


----------



## morganwhite7

Here we go ladies.. Pray for me!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## c.m.c

I'm praying for you Morgan xxxx 

Hope it's all good in there, please let us know how it goes


----------



## c.m.c

Wendy I think 4 days out sounds normal enough? My friend got put back 10 days at her first scan!


----------



## Lisa85

Oh Morgan... im praying for you!! Please update us. I hope everything is ok. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Karinama, I was actually thinking of you last night and was worried we hadnt heard from you. I feared the worst. Im so happy everything is ok. At my scan yesterday the baby was measuring a few days behind and she said thats perfectly fine. She mentioned a due date a few days later than i was originally given but then said go by the date you were given at your 6 week scan as that is the most accurate.

Mahogani, Ive only told my mum and dad and 1 other friend. Im happy to tell anyone that ask but my OH wants to keep it a secret until at least 12 weeks an we probably wont put it on Facebook until 16 weeks. He seems to think he is saving other people from being upset... he doesnt want them to get excited for us and then be upset if we lost another one. Silly if you ask me... im sure our friends and family would want to share in our life good or bad!


----------



## vietmamsie

Karinama98 said:


> With my scan last week Tuesday, it was good news. The US measured the baby at 4 mm, which she said appeared to be 6 weeks exactly (about a week earlier than a normal 28 day cycle would be, but with my cycles being off after my MC, I didn't surprise me). Heart beat was 178 bpm and was sitting high up in the uterus.
> 
> No other bleeding issues since last week Monday, which that only lasted a few hours in general.
> 
> Today is my "8 week" appointment, so we'll see what they say. Per the US my dd is 4/15/2014. We'll see if we can figure out how far along I really am since my dates are all over the place. lol

I'm starting to realize that the whole 'dating' thing is pretty bogus. When the doctor originally measured the baby, it was dated at only 7 weeks, 3 days. Then it moved, or we moved and she checked again and it was 8 weeks, 2 days. I think it most important to check for growth and a heartbeat at this early stage. Good luck with your next scan!


----------



## vietmamsie

morganwhite7 said:


> Here we go ladies.. Pray for me!

Any news??? Hope all is well! :hugs:


----------



## Mahoghani

Praying for your Morgan! Hope everything is okay. :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay109

Morgan, I've been thinking about you all day! I hope things are going well. Give us an update when you can hun :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay109

Had my first ultrasound today and it went very well :) The ultrasound tech was not allowed to tell me much but said she was not concerned about anything and we got to see the heartbeat... what an amazing thing!! Hubby and I are over the moon this evening. Here's a photo of our little blobbie :)
 



Attached Files:







photo(4).jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Lisa85

So happy for you Lindsay!! :hugs:


----------



## Karinama98

Lisa....thank you for thinking about me. I was thinking today that I should at make an appearance since it's been a week - work kept me busy actually all last week. :) Today's appointment was fine. Didn't do too much, although they did a pap since my last one was 9 months ago. Not gonna lie...not sure if it's because of cervical changes or what but it was the worst pap ever! It hurt so much. Normally I have no problems. Then again, things down there hurt overall - felt bad for my hubby the other night after I said it hurt. LOL

They're sticking with the 4/15/2014 date as per the U/S at this point. The main question we had going in was about traveling and our concern about MC again since we'll be taking a long-distance car-driving drip next month to Colorado. We're doing it as our last hurrah before the baby comes, but it's also a memorial type trip in dedication to the baby we lost as their original due date will fall during that travel week. 

Morgan...I hope things are alright. I've been there before, and know your concerns. Prayers to you.


----------



## Brieanna

Morganwhite-I hope everything is going ok. Thinking of you


----------



## Brieanna

Hi everyone. :) Hopefully everyone is having a good day/night! I still haven't gotten an ultrasound and other than a confirmed positive pregnancy test, do not feel pregnant at all. Hopefully my lack of symptoms is not going to be bad news.

hope4rainbow-I hope you had a good day at school and hopefully you didn't throw up on your students, lol.

Vietmamsie-Yay for a good scan! :)

Karinama98-Everytime I see your name it makes me think of my twin sister. Her name is Karina and weird thing is our birthday is April 15th, the same as your due date.

pebbles88-Welcome! :)

Lindsay109, Lisa85-Yay for your ultrasound pics! Looks like everyone is getting good news on their scans! :)

Mahogani- Only OH and our 2 closest friends know. I wasn't going to tell them but when we helped them move into their new house they bought me special beer as a thank you and it was very obvious that I didn't partake. I will probably tell a few close family members after the first ultrasound (both to celebrate and also in case something happens later for support)

Is it just me or is there a lot of people from Texas in this group? Maybe there was something in our water a few months ago to help us get bfp's, lol.


----------



## Mahoghani

I'm in El Paso. For whatever reason there are always tons of pregnancies in El Paso. I think part of it is being in a military town. :) Funny you say that though because we tried to get pregnant for years before moving here and then got pregnant about a year after we arrived.


----------



## Wendyk07

Anyone heard from Morgan? I hope all is well. Xx


----------



## Wendyk07

c.m.c said:


> Wendy I think 4 days out sounds normal enough? My friend got put back 10 days at her first scan!

Thanks Hun. I just need to get to the next scan now. At least we have ruled out ectopic. :)


----------



## Wendyk07

Lindsay109 said:


> Had my first ultrasound today and it went very well :) The ultrasound tech was not allowed to tell me much but said she was not concerned about anything and we got to see the heartbeat... what an amazing thing!! Hubby and I are over the moon this evening. Here's a photo of our little blobbie :)

Loving your pic, so clear. I'm so happy for you. X


----------



## morganwhite7

Thanks ladies!! Sorry for forgetting to update:

SO my diagnosis was possible ectopic. I was FIRST told they were SURE that's what it was. Said they couldn't see if there was actually anything in my tube, but that what was in my uterus did NOT resemble a normal pregnancy. That's what the DOC said. THEN the nicest lady ever came in and told me that she was an OB specialist. & I'm like (in my head) omg the doc just said ectopic, what else do I need to know.. Jeez.. And she says to me: How far along are you? I say ohh about 5 weeks maybe.. And she says okay well "I have NEVER seen an ectopic with an hCG level of 31,000 this early. AND also I can promise you that I saw your ultrasound and it looks to me like there is a yolk sac, just way too early too tell.

So the doc came back in and said he'd say I have a 50/50 chance. And that he doesn't think it looks like a normal pregnancy. All my bloods came back fine, with an hCG of 31,000.

And their solution for my problem is another quantitative hCG test in 48 hours. So we will go tomorrow after work. She said to hope for a level of at least 60,000 (double, duh) to ensure that it is in fact an intrauterine pregnancy. He said in an ectopic, the hCG usually grows at a bit of a slower pace.

So basically I am STILL stuck with having to wait until my Sept. 10th scan to see if bean is doing okay. ](*,)

I will probably drive myself MAD today Googling ectopic vs. normal hCG levels at 5 weeks.. Would you guys pleeeeeeease share ANY info you have on what my levels should looks like in early pregnancy, or what yours were when you first went?

Okay I'm done w/ the rant now, I just don't know what to do. I am so scared and anxious and can't believe I wasn't given a definite answer.. I don't know how I'm just supposed to just WAIT.. I want to relax. I want to know my bean is okay. :nope:


----------



## c.m.c

Morgan an ectopic would never ever ever ever have HCG that high soooooo early!!!

I hope that they re scan u at 6 weeks as its far too early to see normal things at 5 weeks!!

Has your bleeding stopped?


----------



## c.m.c

My HCG was 5000 at almost 8 weeks with my ectopic!


----------



## morganwhite7

WOW!!! That is great news to my ears :)

I am hoping it was just too early to tell, I was 4w6d for the US, which is usually too early to see anything. I am crossing every finger and toe!!! 

But the bleeding did stop, only happened that one time. But it was a good amount. So time will tell, we are trying to get an ultrasound for next week so we won't have to wait til 7 weeks. But tomorrow I get another Quantitative hCG test so we'll see how that number grows :)


----------



## vietmamsie

Morgan, those are crazy high numbers! At 4 weeks mine was only 62, and at 5 weeks 1,140 something. 

AT my 4 week scan there were just two tiny little spots on the US. The doctor honestly asked me if there were two lines on the hpt when I took it. I'm not an idiot! They said they didn't think it looked like a pregnancy. 2 weeks later I had a heart beat, and one of the little dots had grown into a pregnancy.

Honestly, normal doctors are not used to doing such early scans. I think fertility specialists would have a better eye on these early scans. Don't give up, it was just too early. Your numbers seem to high for an Ectopic for sure.


----------



## Lisa85

Morgan, being in limbo must be very hard! ill keep all my fingers and toes crossed for you as well! My hcg at 4 and a half weeks was like 639.
Try not to drive yourself crazy with Dr Google... you can really find anything going both ways. Try keep busy till the next blood test and scan. 
:hugs:


----------



## Mahoghani

Ultrasound did not go well.:growlmad: I don't know if I should be worried or if the techs were just morons or both. They wouldn't let me see the screen and never showed me what they were looking at just kept whispering to each other. The only thing they said was that I was measuring "really small." Didn't tell me how small. Either didnt find a hb or didnt bother to show it to me. This chick actually tried to tell me I should get an hcg test that hcg is more acurate for dating in early pregnancy. I mean... seriously? It was a dating ultrasound. :dohh: Thats the whole point. My midwife told me I would only have two scans and now I'm really upset that I wasted one. And how small? Are we talking like a few days behind or 3 weeks behind? The way they were whispering reminded me of how uncomfortable everyone was when they were avoiding telling me that Silver was dead. I am convinced the baby stopped growing and I am going to lose this one too and i just cant stop crying.. The ultrasound was hard enough. The last time I had one was to "confirm fetal demise" so I was already nervous and scared and they just made it worse. I am so depressed and I think being so upset is making ms worse. 
My next appointment isn't until the 3rd. I'm not sure if I'm over reacting or if I should call her. Or if she'd be able to tell me anything if I did call her ?


----------



## Lindsay109

Morgan, sorry to hear you're still in limbo! Those numbers are really high for 5 weeks... I would also guess it's likely not ectopic with those numbers. Hopefully you'll get some good news tomorrow! 

Mahoghani, I'm really sorry the ultrasound did not go so well. If I were you I would call the midwife, she may have a report from the ultrasound or perhaps could even call and find out. The 3rd is almost a week away and that's a long time to be waiting for news... I don't think you are over reacting. Good luck hun, I'll keep my fingers crossed for a positive outcome!


----------



## Lisa85

Mahoghani, i would also ring your midwife. Its not acceptable that they didnt give you more information. Good or bad news you need to know. i think at 9 weeks they should have been able to find a hb. My baby is measuring a few days behind but they said that was fine.
Im so sorry you are going through this. i would be going mental at them. ring them :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
Please keep us updated and we are here for you.


----------



## IcePrincess

Mahoghani that is what happened to me last jan at my us. They kept saying I was not as far along as I thought. I should have been 12 weeks. They flew out of the room and were no where to be found when I was dressed. They are usually not allowed to give out info about the scan. Mw called us a few hours later when she got the report. Sadly not good news. Fingers crossed and praying yours is better news. I would call if you don't hear from your mw tomorrow. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Mahoghani said:


> Ultrasound did not go well.:growlmad: I don't know if I should be worried or if the techs were just morons or both. They wouldn't let me see the screen and never showed me what they were looking at just kept whispering to each other. The only thing they said was that I was measuring "really small." Didn't tell me how small. Either didnt find a hb or didnt bother to show it to me. This chick actually tried to tell me I should get an hcg test that hcg is more acurate for dating in early pregnancy. I mean... seriously? It was a dating ultrasound. :dohh: Thats the whole point. My midwife told me I would only have two scans and now I'm really upset that I wasted one. And how small? Are we talking like a few days behind or 3 weeks behind? The way they were whispering reminded me of how uncomfortable everyone was when they were avoiding telling me that Silver was dead. I am convinced the baby stopped growing and I am going to lose this one too and i just cant stop crying.. The ultrasound was hard enough. The last time I had one was to "confirm fetal demise" so I was already nervous and scared and they just made it worse. I am so depressed and I think being so upset is making ms worse.
> My next appointment isn't until the 3rd. I'm not sure if I'm over reacting or if I should call her. Or if she'd be able to tell me anything if I did call her ?

Omg! There is no way they should have left you wondering like this. It's cruel. Please call them. Don't wait a week Hun. X


----------



## vietmamsie

Totally agree with Lisa, CALL YOUR MIDWIFE> That is nuts that they didn't give you any information, or even let you look at the screen. Is that even legal?? I am upset for you. It reminds me of all the ultrasounds I have had in the past year and a half with doctors that spoke little to no english, the whispers, strange questions, doubts that I was even pregnant (Happened with this one and the one I lost in Feb). I am so sorry you had to go through this... I hope you hear good news from your midwife. By 9 weeks the baby should be pretty clearly there, could your dates be off? Why were there two of them? Maybe they were just in training and had no idea what to look for?


----------



## morganwhite7

Morning ladies.. My 2nd Quantitative hCG test is today, to see if things have progressed. I'm having a LOT more pain on the right today. Since there was something in my uterus, I am suspecting twins, one in my tube. They run in both sides of the family. So pray for me, will update with results, we aren't going til about 4 :)


----------



## Karinama98

Twins run in my family too - two of my siblings had twins, so my husband was really hoping for a pair (for me thankfully it's only a single).

Hoping it is an egtopic twin pregnancy though. After what you've been through, you don't need this. :(


----------



## c.m.c

Morgan my last pregnancy was twins with one in the tube.

I hope your numbers come back good

Magohoni.....I hope you get some answers soon. How can they let u go and say nothing to u


----------



## morganwhite7

OMG c.m.c.

TELL ME ALL ABOUT IT!

I know they saw something in my uterus, that's why I believe that. Bc it ALSO feels ectopic, and twins run in the fam. Do they have to give you the injection (which ALSO kills the intrauterine pregnancy :() or do a laparoscopy?? 

I just want a bean to make it!!!


----------



## Brieanna

morganwhite7 said:


> OMG c.m.c.
> 
> TELL ME ALL ABOUT IT!
> 
> I know they saw something in my uterus, that's why I believe that. Bc it ALSO feels ectopic, and twins run in the fam. Do they have to give you the injection (which ALSO kills the intrauterine pregnancy :() or do a laparoscopy??
> 
> I just want a bean to make it!!!

:hugs: 

I am sure c.m.c is way more knowledgeable but I know that if you have an ectopic and one in the right place then you can still carry the one that is in the right place full term (I think the rates are a bit higher for miscarriage though). They have to use surgical means to remove the ectopic (might lose the tube), not the injection to protect the one in the uterus.


----------



## morganwhite7

Hoping it is early enough that the embryo hasn't grown much and would be easy to remove.. 

Off to the ER I will update later ladies, again, thanks SO MUCH for the support <3


----------



## c.m.c

With heterotopic s they will always do o laparoscopy and save the one in the womb.

Unfortunately I had a MC with the baby in the womb a week before I knew I had the ectopic in the tube.

To be honest I knew it was all bad from the start. I was sore all the time like a dull pain then at 5+6 I had excruciating pain that went away but a 6 weeks they saw a yolk sac and foetal pole in Womb. At 6+4 I had a bleed and it confirmed the MC

At almost 8 weeks I collapsed with pain. The ectopic was discovered and I had laparoscopic removal of it. It was attached to my sigmoid colon too.

Check that the sac they see has an echogenic ring around it. A lot of ectopics have a pseudo sac that is very convincing as a proper baby sac but it's not. With a proper sac it will have the echogenic (white) ring around it but most pseudo sacs don't.

I'm keeping my FX for you Morgan


----------



## vietmamsie

Twins! That could be it for sure!


----------



## Lindsay109

Morgan, I hope the ER is able to sort out what's going on! Good luck hun!


----------



## Lisa85

Good luck Morgan! i hope you can get a sticky bean in the womb. Let us know how you go!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

AFM - My morning sickness is starting to ease now and i dont really feel pregnant at all other than being really tired. The horrible bloating is pretty much gone and what i thought was a early belly starting has almost gone back to normal. I would be worried if i didnt have a scan earlier in the week!


----------



## Mahoghani

vietmamsie said:


> Totally agree with Lisa, CALL YOUR MIDWIFE> That is nuts that they didn't give you any information, or even let you look at the screen. Is that even legal?? I am upset for you. It reminds me of all the ultrasounds I have had in the past year and a half with doctors that spoke little to no english, the whispers, strange questions, doubts that I was even pregnant (Happened with this one and the one I lost in Feb). I am so sorry you had to go through this... I hope you hear good news from your midwife. By 9 weeks the baby should be pretty clearly there, could your dates be off? Why were there two of them? Maybe they were just in training and had no idea what to look for?

My dates definitely could be off. I told them at my first appointment that my periods were irregular but my midwife said my uterus felt the right size for 7 weeks (this was two weeks ago). But I found out on the 28th last month, 4 week ago so even if I was super early catching the pregnancy I'd have to be at least 7 1/2 weeks by now. And they should be able to see something at 7 1/2 weeks right? Something measurable? What worries me is if I'm measuring less than that... If I'm measuring 6 weeks or 5 weeks then something has to be wrong. Right? 

My husband says it looked to him like they didn't have their machine calibrated right or didn't know what they were doing. That it was fuzzy and looked more like static than an ultrasound. And they kept saying they couldn't see clearly. There was a student and the tech and then they brought in the supervisor. If their equipment wasn't working correctly I don't understand why they wouldn't stop and use another machine? Or reschedule me if another wasn't available? Something? And my husband says he thinks he saw her record a HB but she didn't bother to share? WTF! 

I am calmer now but still very angry.:growlmad: I haven't called my midwife yet... Is it awful that I don't want to call because I don't want to hear bad news? I feel like I want to hang onto Bo (baby's nick name for now) being okay just another couple of days... I want to know what's going on but I also want it to be something good. And I'm not at all confident it's going to be good. 

One way or another I am going to demand another ultrasound when I see my midwife. Especially because I'm getting the feeling they won't be able to accurately date the pregnancy from this ultrasound and that was the whole point of having one!

My husband told me we need to develop a secret code language to use in front of people. He said if he'd known what to expect from an early ultrasound or what I was feeling or thinking he'd have stood up for me and said something to them. Unfortunately I'm timid and avoid confrontation to a fault. Can't tell you how many times I've wished I'd screamed at someone after it was no longer an option. Even now I can't believe I just laid there and let them treat me that way. :dohh:

Hopefully I'll have better news a little later. Will keep you guys updated. Thanks for all of the support. Really made me feel better to know I wasn't acting like a crazy lady.


----------



## c.m.c

Just from my own professional knowledge and experience, my midwife had my bladder at the wrong side of the image with dd...meaning she had the probe upside down:dohh:
I couldn't even bare to tell her:haha:


Can you get a private scan for some much needed reassurance?


----------



## vietmamsie

Mahoghani said:


> vietmamsie said:
> 
> 
> Totally agree with Lisa, CALL YOUR MIDWIFE> That is nuts that they didn't give you any information, or even let you look at the screen. Is that even legal?? I am upset for you. It reminds me of all the ultrasounds I have had in the past year and a half with doctors that spoke little to no english, the whispers, strange questions, doubts that I was even pregnant (Happened with this one and the one I lost in Feb). I am so sorry you had to go through this... I hope you hear good news from your midwife. By 9 weeks the baby should be pretty clearly there, could your dates be off? Why were there two of them? Maybe they were just in training and had no idea what to look for?
> 
> My dates definitely could be off. I told them at my first appointment that my periods were irregular but my midwife said my uterus felt the right size for 7 weeks (this was two weeks ago). But I found out on the 28th last month, 4 week ago so even if I was super early catching the pregnancy I'd have to be at least 7 1/2 weeks by now. And they should be able to see something at 7 1/2 weeks right? Something measurable? What worries me is if I'm measuring less than that... If I'm measuring 6 weeks or 5 weeks then something has to be wrong. Right?
> 
> My husband says it looked to him like they didn't have their machine calibrated right or didn't know what they were doing. That it was fuzzy and looked more like static than an ultrasound. And they kept saying they couldn't see clearly. There was a student and the tech and then they brought in the supervisor. If their equipment wasn't working correctly I don't understand why they wouldn't stop and use another machine? Or reschedule me if another wasn't available? Something? And my husband says he thinks he saw her record a HB but she didn't bother to share? WTF!
> 
> I am calmer now but still very angry.:growlmad: I haven't called my midwife yet... Is it awful that I don't want to call because I don't want to hear bad news? I feel like I want to hang onto Bo (baby's nick name for now) being okay just another couple of days... I want to know what's going on but I also want it to be something good. And I'm not at all confident it's going to be good.
> 
> One way or another I am going to demand another ultrasound when I see my midwife. Especially because I'm getting the feeling they won't be able to accurately date the pregnancy from this ultrasound and that was the whole point of having one!
> 
> My husband told me we need to develop a secret code language to use in front of people. He said if he'd known what to expect from an early ultrasound or what I was feeling or thinking he'd have stood up for me and said something to them. Unfortunately I'm timid and avoid confrontation to a fault. Can't tell you how many times I've wished I'd screamed at someone after it was no longer an option. Even now I can't believe I just laid there and let them treat me that way. :dohh:
> 
> Hopefully I'll have better news a little later. Will keep you guys updated. Thanks for all of the support. Really made me feel better to know I wasn't acting like a crazy lady.Click to expand...

I totally know how you feel, I wish I could say something to make you feel better, but you just have to wait and see. Has the midwife seen you before? Could your uterus just be a bit big? And thats why she dated you as she did? Also, was the ultrasound trans vag? Early on, that is the only way to see clearly. Finally, did you pee before? During my 8 week, my doctor pointed out how full my bladder was on the ultrasound and told me the picture wouldn't be very clear with a full bladder. She even let me to run to the bathroom before we continued.


----------



## hope4rainbow

Lisa- Fantastic news, beautiful heartbeat! How neat to see him/her move around!

Wendy- It's pretty common to measure behind/ahead from appt to appt. I think as long as it's within a week before or after, it's considered normal.

Lindsay- Hooray, cute little blobbie!

Brieanna- Woot, Texas!!!!

Mahoghani- The way they treated you is absolutely absurd. I'm so sorry you're going through this. They should have shared whatever they recorded for the hb, I can't believe they didn't give you anything substantial. I would definitely call when you're ready.

Morgan- Thinking about you, I hope you get good news with your blood work.

Teaching is exhausting me. I haven't done much more than teach, eat, and sleep for the last week. I've got some sweet kiddos though! SO relieved to have the weekend ahead of me! Luckily I've only thrown up a few times at school and it's actually been at okay times (while my kids were at PE, right after school, and during an assembly). Haven't had to rush out of my room yet!

Our next appointment is Tuesday and I'm nervous. We'll be meeting the high risk OB and having another ultrasound. Please keep growing!


----------



## bumble b

Can I join you, due 21st april :) got my first scan on friday! Feeling very sick so now on talets which haven't helped as much as I wished them to. Oh well, fast forward me to 2nd tri please lol xxx


----------



## morganwhite7

Morning girlies :)

Sorry I've been MIA.. We are thinking we had a miscarriage 2 nights ago. I stayed home for it, and am still having quite a lot of bleeding, but haven't seen any tissue or anything :/

So just laying here waiting for Hubby to wake so we can head on over to the ER. I was going to go yesterday, but wanted to wait at least 72 hrs for my next blood draw since my hormones last time we went to the ER weren't doubling as they should.

Idk if I share when we went 2 days ago but the 2nd quant hCG test had only risen 30% in 48 hours so they diagnosed me with a threatened miscarriage.

So pray for us, I will update as soon as I get my eyeballs on an ultrasound ;)


----------



## Wendyk07

morganwhite7 said:


> Morning girlies :)
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA.. We are thinking we had a miscarriage 2 nights ago. I stayed home for it, and am still having quite a lot of bleeding, but haven't seen any tissue or anything :/
> 
> So just laying here waiting for Hubby to wake so we can head on over to the ER. I was going to go yesterday, but wanted to wait at least 72 hrs for my next blood draw since my hormones last time we went to the ER weren't doubling as they should.
> 
> Idk if I share when we went 2 days ago but the 2nd quant hCG test had only risen 30% in 48 hours so they diagnosed me with a threatened miscarriage.
> 
> So pray for us, I will update as soon as I get my eyeballs on an ultrasound ;)

OMG! You must be going out of your mind with worry. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your hubby. :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

bumble b said:


> Can I join you, due 21st april :) got my first scan on friday! Feeling very sick so now on talets which haven't helped as much as I wished them to. Oh well, fast forward me to 2nd tri please lol xxx

Welcome aboard and congratulations. X

I can't wait to get this 1st tri over with as well, it's nerve racking. X


----------



## Kasey84

Hi ladies,
I've been MIA for a while. OH and I went on a little holiday. I didn't check in while I was away, so I've had lots of catching up to do. 

Welcome to all the newcomers- Bumble b, Pebbles88, paintrider89! 

Vietmamsie, lisa85, wendyk07, karinama98, Lindsay109- so glad to read about your scans going well :) 

Mahoghani- sorry to hear how you were treated at the scan! I hope you get some answers soon! <3 

Morgan- I so sorry to hear what you've been going through. Keep us posted <3 


AFM- everything still seems to be going well. My last hcg numbers were good... Doubling about every 48 hours. My scan is in 8 more days and I'm praying everything will be ok.


----------



## c.m.c

Morgan I'm praying for u!!

I hope it's not still ectopic as they can cause bleeding and many doctors think it's MC but it's not.

I'm thinking of you Morgan xxxxxx


----------



## Lisa85

Morgan, im very sorry you are going through this! We are all thinking of you in this difficult time. Good luck with the ultrasound! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Welcome Bumble b and congratulations! My MS has just started to ease so maybe you wont have to all the way to the 2nd tri! :flower:

Hope4rainbow, Glad you havent had to throw up in the middle of class!! haha Good timings!! I am not working and i get completely exhausted by the end of the day... i dont know how i could have coped if i was still working full time. My hat is off to you!! :thumbup: 
Good luck at your appointment on Tuesday.

Kasey, Im glad everything is going well for you. You must be gong nuts waiting for your scan. Good luck!

AFM - Just heard from the hospital finally. I have my first midwife appointment next Tuesday. Nothing exciting i dont think. Just to go through my medical history and stuff.

:hi: and :hugs: everyone!


----------



## morganwhite7

Bean is still in there girlies!! 

Numbers went up to 21,000 from 14,000 3 days ago. A bit slow to rise but hey it rose and I still have my bean! Hoping things stay okay.

Excited to share this journey with you all :)

Oh! And scan Friday :)


----------



## Kasey84

Morgan, I'm so glad to hear that! Good luck with your scan on Friday. Sending lots of positive thoughts your way!!


----------



## vietmamsie

Morgan: Good to hear all is well! So Sorry you are having to go through so much this time around... I'm a little confused about you numbers, wasn't the first one 31,000? Does that mean it has actually dropped?

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## morganwhite7

Oh yes I guess I forgot to tell this thread lol.. I had my original numbers totally wrong and saw they were much more normal than 31,000 LOL once they faxed me my records.

10,077 tues, 13,986 thurs, & 21,000 today.

So still very slow to rise so they left me with a "threatened miscarriage" diagnosis, no way to say for SURE things will be okay. Even after a HB. 

Scan next week, hoping for a heartbeat :)


----------



## vietmamsie

Ahh, much more normal. But much higher than I had!

What day is your scan on? I saw a heartbeat t 6 weeks svn, however, my babe was measuring a day ahead. I hope you get to see one as well!

Good luck!


----------



## morganwhite7

Yeah it would be before 6.5 weeks when we go so I don't want to set myself up to be disappointed. But there's a girl on another thread that just saw hers @ 6+1 so that gives me a bit of hope ;)

Really feeling a lot better tonight about everything, not knowing is just the worst!


----------



## morganwhite7

Oh and thanks :)

So excited to get to share this adventure with you all!!


----------



## Lisa85

thats great Morgan! So happy for you!! My fingers and toes are crossed for your scan on Friday!!


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi ladies, off to the docs tomorrow to make it official and get my referral to the hospital sorted. :). Feels real now. Then I just need to wait until next Tuesday for another scan. 

Got a god awful gastro bug which has really floored me today. Hope it's just a 24 hour thing. 

Hope you are well.
X


----------



## c.m.c

morganwhite7 said:


> Bean is still in there girlies!!
> 
> Numbers went up to 21,000 from 14,000 3 days ago. A bit slow to rise but hey it rose and I still have my bean! Hoping things stay okay.
> 
> Excited to share this journey with you all :)
> 
> Oh! And scan Friday :)

I am so so happy to log on and read this :happydance::happydance: hope you're feeling better and FX for fri :hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

Today at 7+6
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## hope4rainbow

Beautiful picture CMC!

Morgan- So glad to hear, Friday will be here before you know it!

Lisa- What's funny is I seem to feel worse on the weekends when it's okay to feel bad. It's almost like my body knows I need to pull it together during the week! This weekend has been hard, couldn't keep anything down yesterday until my dh went and got Whataburger. Why does my body only want greasy french fries and chicken strips?? So far I know I have to stay away from raw fruit and veggies, eggs, cereal, and ginger ale. Bread, cheese, meats, potatoes, those I can mostly keep down! :dohh:


----------



## morganwhite7

You girls HAVE to check this stuff out. I know I posted it before, but since then I got mine in the mail and it is SO good! Has everything a preggo would need (actually considered medicine, it's so potent) and tastes more like the rasp leaf & spearmint. Has really helped when I'm sick too (I have been throwing up lots already :/). 

Bleeding has stopped completely btw and I'm feeling much better. Excited to get into a scan this week. wanting to see a heartbeat so bad! Glad we had today off work, it was perfect timing :) happy Labor Day ladies!! 

https://www.traditionalmedicinals.com/product/pregnancy-reg-tea


----------



## c.m.c

Morgan I'm so so glad there's no more bleeding!!!

FX Friday comes quickly for you. Thank God your numbers are getting bigger!!


----------



## Wendyk07

Morgan - I am so relieved for you. Friday will come quickly. :)

C M C- what a fab scan pic, very clear. :)


----------



## Brieanna

Mahogani-Hopefully things are going well with you and you were able to talk to your midwife about the scan. I have never had an early scan so I can't help you with what you should or shouldn't see, sorry. :( 

I avoid confrontation too. I will just sit there and not say anything even when I know it's wrong. I even do it for simple things like a botched restaurant order! One time they gave me a pepperoni pizza and they SWORE that is what I had ordered (even though I would never have ordered that because I was a vegetarian at the time!). I just took it home and gave it to my brother.

Morgan-I am so glad to hear that your numbers are rising and that the bleeding has stopped!

c.m.c.-Beautiful picture!

bumble b- Welcome! I can't wait for first tri to be over with either, but then there will be other things to worry about I guess, lol. :)

Wendyk07-Hope you feel better soon.


I haven't had a scan yet and since I have hardly any symptoms I have been wondering if there is even a baby in there so last night I got the doppler out that I used for my last pregnancy knowing that since it is so early I would probably not hear anything (especially since I am a bigger gal, lol) but after a few minutes I actually found the heartbeat! :happydance: I only had it for a minute or two but was able to see that it was at 168 bpm. Now I really know there is a baby in there! I know I was lucky to find it at all so I won't be trying again until later so I don't worry myself when I don't find it, but I feel soooo much better.


----------



## c.m.c

Wow brienna good work finding the hb!! Bet that's a huge relief !


----------



## Kasey84

c.m.c- beautiful scan :)

Brieanna- that must have been amazing to hear the hb!


----------



## Lisa85

Morgan, Im glad the bleeding has stopped. Bring on Friday!!!
Im not much of a tea person but raspberry and spearmint sounds yum. I wonder if i can get it in australia.

Hope4rainbow, I think when you are distracted with other things and dont think about being sick all day its a little better. I was the same until recently with the food. I could only eat bread and potato and fatty things. I can eat a few healthier things now but i cant eat much meat (it all sounds gross to me) and cooked veggies. Im eat mountains of coco pops... dont know if you have those there but I'm sure you have something similar (its coco covered rice bubbles)

Brieanna, So glad you could find a hb. That must have been so exciting. I want a doppler now! haha

cmc, yay for scan!!! was your LO wriggling on the screen?

Wendy, Not a great tie to get gastro... you must have been completely exhausted going through that while pregnant. Glad your on the mend.

AFM - i have another US booked for 18th September and im going to see my midwife on the 17th Sept!! getting excited!!
Also my morning sickness is pretty much all gone... except for getting really tired!


----------



## Karinama98

Hi everyone....sorry I've been MIA.

I just want to ask your opinions as to how to not be stressed during pregnancy. I know I'm going to open it on another thread too, but figure since we've been communicating for a while on this thread I'd ask as well.

My mother about a month ago was diagnosed with liver/spleen cancer. I was visiting her this weekend with my husband as she's 5 hours from where we live - we actually announced our pregnancy to her and two of my sisters as well. Today she opened up to me and told me that doctors have given her 6-8 months if chemo doesn't help with the cancer progress. In short, I'm the one her and my father choose to handle their estate in the event of both of their deaths (my father passed away from cancer earlier this year - a month and a half after my MC). 

I am extremely stressed out right now, but keep trying to think about the baby and how my stress could affect him or her. Since I can't take my Xanax, does anyone have any suggestions as to how I can better handle this? 

And to everyone who has been having positive pregnancy updates: It brings a huge smile to my face knowing everyone has been having great physician visits and scans.


----------



## Lisa85

Hi Karinama, Im sorry to hear you about your mother and that you are so stressed out. im no expert but i do suffer from anxiety a lot. I saw a psychologist about it last year and one of the techniques she gave me was to practice relaxation techniques at least one day.

She described to it to me as a normal person would have an anxiety level of 1 in everyday situations so when they get stressed their stress level would only increase to a max level of 7 or 8. My every day stress level sits at around 4 or 5 already so when i get stressed I'm so anxious already that i max out at level 10 in even minor stressful situations. So i needed to practice to reduce my base line of anxiety down so i didnt max out every time i got stressed.

She gave a dvd of relaxation techniques to listen to but i found an iphone app that i liked even better. Find a quiet time each day to listen to it and hopefully it will help you relax.

This is what the app looks like... try some other free ones if you like coz looks like there are a few new ones since i last looked.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## vietmamsie

Karinama98 said:


> Hi everyone....sorry I've been MIA.
> 
> I just want to ask your opinions as to how to not be stressed during pregnancy. I know I'm going to open it on another thread too, but figure since we've been communicating for a while on this thread I'd ask as well.
> 
> My mother about a month ago was diagnosed with liver/spleen cancer. I was visiting her this weekend with my husband as she's 5 hours from where we live - we actually announced our pregnancy to her and two of my sisters as well. Today she opened up to me and told me that doctors have given her 6-8 months if chemo doesn't help with the cancer progress. In short, I'm the one her and my father choose to handle their estate in the event of both of their deaths (my father passed away from cancer earlier this year - a month and a half after my MC).
> 
> I am extremely stressed out right now, but keep trying to think about the baby and how my stress could affect him or her. Since I can't take my Xanax, does anyone have any suggestions as to how I can better handle this?
> 
> And to everyone who has been having positive pregnancy updates: It brings a huge smile to my face knowing everyone has been having great physician visits and scans.

So sorry you are going through all this, its awful. :hugs: 

When dealing with stress, I always have to take a deep breath and focus on the positive. Often a nap helps, or a hot pot of tea. I also found that just chilling out and watching a movie helps. Remember that there is absolutely nothing you can do for your mother except be there for her, make some good memories with her and love her. Her treatment is out of your hands. Rather than thinking about all the 'IFS' focus on the NOW. Deal with things as they happen. Keep positive. :flower:


----------



## Karinama98

Thanks guys. Been trying to breath and be calm about everything. Doesn't help that I had some dreams last night about it all that got my anxiety up this morning even before I woke up.

And then of course I had to have my first bought of morning sickness on top of it...DH was in the bathroom showering at the time and got to enjoy hearing me and the Porcelain god have a chit chat. Today is one of those days I wish I could have called in to work and stayed home to cuddle up with our dogs. lol


----------



## morganwhite7

KarinaMa98- UGH this morning was the SAME for me.

Taking the nausea as a good sign, I was sick for a good 30 mins this morning. Lol wishing I didn't have to make a living right about now! ;)


----------



## Mahoghani

So, update. Not good news. I was measurng 6w6d last weeks when I was supposed to be 9w1d. And the hr (which they didn't bother to tell me about) was only 91. I am still in the office, waiting to have another ultrasound. The MW wanted another scan immediately. I feel like I am going to be sick and I don't think its morning sickness. :cry:


----------



## morganwhite7

Mahoghani- MY THOUGHTS ARE WITH YOU! I know that pain too well, not knowing if bean is okay. Just prayed, stay strong sweetie it's all in God's hands!!


----------



## Wendyk07

Karinama98 said:


> Hi everyone....sorry I've been MIA.
> 
> I just want to ask your opinions as to how to not be stressed during pregnancy. I know I'm going to open it on another thread too, but figure since we've been communicating for a while on this thread I'd ask as well.
> 
> My mother about a month ago was diagnosed with liver/spleen cancer. I was visiting her this weekend with my husband as she's 5 hours from where we live - we actually announced our pregnancy to her and two of my sisters as well. Today she opened up to me and told me that doctors have given her 6-8 months if chemo doesn't help with the cancer progress. In short, I'm the one her and my father choose to handle their estate in the event of both of their deaths (my father passed away from cancer earlier this year - a month and a half after my MC).
> 
> I am extremely stressed out right now, but keep trying to think about the baby and how my stress could affect him or her. Since I can't take my Xanax, does anyone have any suggestions as to how I can better handle this?
> 
> And to everyone who has been having positive pregnancy updates: It brings a huge smile to my face knowing everyone has been having great physician visits and scans.

I'm so sorry to hear about your mum. No wonder you are stressed. Can you ask your family doctor if there's is anything you can take to help? 

X


----------



## Wendyk07

Mahoghani said:


> So, update. Not good news. I was measurng 6w6d last weeks when I was supposed to be 9w1d. And the hr (which they didn't bother to tell me about) was only 91. I am still in the office, waiting to have another ultrasound. The MW wanted another scan immediately. I feel like I am going to be sick and I don't think its morning sickness. :cry:

OMG! My thoughts and prayers are with you. :hugs:


----------



## Kasey84

Karina- I'm so sorry to hear about your mother. I can't imagine how stressed you must feel. I think Lisa's suggestion of some relaxation techniques sounds good. Otherwise, I would suggest being open about your stress/feelings with someone your trust. Talking about it would be better then bottling it all up. It might also be helpful to spend time doing things you enjoy, wether that be reading a good book, watching a movie, or taking a walk. Treating yourself to a prenatal massage every now and then might be a good way to relax as well. Just try not to think to far ahead. Worrying about what might happen in a week or a month can be overwhelming. Taking things one day or even one hour at a time can be more manageable. Thoughts are with you <3

Mahoghani- I'm so sorry your going through this. I'm thinking of you! Keep us updated <3


----------



## Mahoghani

News is not good. I think I knew already... no Hb, no movement. Making an appointment to confirm but they're pretty sure. :cry: Told me I am basically waiting to miscarry this point. I feel like I just can't breath. Like all the air went out of the room... its funny after it happens once you see all the signs like you didn't see them the first time. I knew there as a reason they wouldn't tell me anything or show me the screen...

I hope you all have stickier beans than mine. :( good luck girls.


----------



## Kasey84

Mahoghani, I'm so very sorry! My heart breaks for you. I know there is nothing I can say that will really help, but just know your in my thoughts. We are all here for you. <3 <3


----------



## Hippielove

I'm so sorry you went through this:hug: Mahoghani


----------



## Brieanna

Oh no! :( I am so so so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Lisa85

Mahoghani, i am so sorry!!! My heart breaks for you. We are always hear for you if you need to talk or want any advice. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## IcePrincess

Mahoghani so sorry to hear your news. Like everyone above has said we are here for you if you ever need to talk or vent. I have been through a very similar situation at 12 weeks... I found having this forum helpful as no one in my personal circle understood. :hugs:


----------



## hope4rainbow

Mahogani- I am so terribly sorry you're going through this again. We had two in a row as well and it's tough. Take care of you and grieve however you need to. You will have your rainbow baby soon, I know it!

Karinama- Something a therapist once told me to do was "worry time". When I was feeling anxious I set the timer for 10 minutes and wrote down everything I could think of that worried me. When the 10 minutes were over I'd read through the list, some of it would seem silly and some would be things I couldn't do anything about. I would then let those worries go until the next time my anxiety built up and felt overwhelming. I always felt so much better after the 10 minutes!

Lisa- I'm having a hard time with chocolate, but usually I love chocolately things! Glad to hear you're able to eat more and feeling better.

Brieanna- That awesome, yay hb!!

We got to hear the hb today! 178 bpm and the baby was moving around!
 



Attached Files:







Baby Havers.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Lisa85

Hope4rainbow, wow look at that pic!! you can make out a baby now!!! so exciting. I cant wait for my next scan now!!!


----------



## Wendyk07

Mahoghani said:


> News is not good. I think I knew already... no Hb, no movement. Making an appointment to confirm but they're pretty sure. :cry: Told me I am basically waiting to miscarry this point. I feel like I just can't breath. Like all the air went out of the room... its funny after it happens once you see all the signs like you didn't see them the first time. I knew there as a reason they wouldn't tell me anything or show me the screen...
> 
> I hope you all have stickier beans than mine. :( good luck girls.

I am so sorry for your loss Hun. It's awful that they kept you waiting until now when they knew last week that there was something wrong. My thought and prayers are with you and your family. X


----------



## c.m.c

Karina and magohani.....I'm thinking of you both.

Mag....I'm soooooo sorry that you had to go through this again xxx

Kar.....i hope your mummy gets excellent treatment and you can stay healthy throughout this journey for your baby I know you must be so stressed right now,


----------



## c.m.c

Wonderful scan hope.......so pleased for you...great pic too


----------



## vietmamsie

Mahoghani said:


> News is not good. I think I knew already... no Hb, no movement. Making an appointment to confirm but they're pretty sure. :cry: Told me I am basically waiting to miscarry this point. I feel like I just can't breath. Like all the air went out of the room... its funny after it happens once you see all the signs like you didn't see them the first time. I knew there as a reason they wouldn't tell me anything or show me the screen...
> 
> I hope you all have stickier beans than mine. :( good luck girls.

I am so sorry... :hugs: Remember that we have ALL been EXACTLY where you are right now and know just what you are going through. Please feel free to PM me or continue writing here to vent and get everything out. This is such painful time, but remember that it can only get better from here and YOU WILL HEAL. Thinking of you... :hugs:


----------



## LanPem

April 25th! After 2 m/c's in the last year, hopeful this one makes it!


----------



## Karinama98

Mahoghani - I am so sorry to hear your news. :( I'm tearing up here knowing how hard things must be for you. You are in my thoughts and prayers.

And thank you to everyone else who commented about my mother with the stress. Unfortunately where she lives the health care is not the best, and she doesn't want to come down where I live where I know the care would be much better. Today's her second treatment, so I'll be touching base with her today or tomorrow before she has her "bad days".

Apparently my body is also just falling apart. Went to the restroom last night in the middle of the night and before I did anything I think a tendon in my left arm ruptured. I heard a pop and now I can barely move it - hurts like hell too. Seeing a doctor here at my work shortly to have it looked at. Now all the concerns of possible Xrays and, if it is a tendon issue, the possibility of surgery to fix it. Why does pregnancy have to get you worried about everything you took for granted that you could do before it. :)


----------



## Karinama98

Thank God..just a partially torn bicep muscle. Will be needing that arm for baby in 7 months, so it better heal well :)


----------



## Wendyk07

hope4rainbow said:


> Mahogani- I am so terribly sorry you're going through this again. We had two in a row as well and it's tough. Take care of you and grieve however you need to. You will have your rainbow baby soon, I know it!
> 
> Karinama- Something a therapist once told me to do was "worry time". When I was feeling anxious I set the timer for 10 minutes and wrote down everything I could think of that worried me. When the 10 minutes were over I'd read through the list, some of it would seem silly and some would be things I couldn't do anything about. I would then let those worries go until the next time my anxiety built up and felt overwhelming. I always felt so much better after the 10 minutes!
> 
> Lisa- I'm having a hard time with chocolate, but usually I love chocolately things! Glad to hear you're able to eat more and feeling better.
> 
> Brieanna- That awesome, yay hb!!
> 
> We got to hear the hb today! 178 bpm and the baby was moving around!

Love your scan pic. I hope mine is this cute and clear on Tuesday. :)


----------



## Wendyk07

Karinama98 said:


> Thank God..just a partially torn bicep muscle. Will be needing that arm for baby in 7 months, so it better heal well :)

Ouch! Hope it heals soon. X


----------



## morganwhite7

Scan tomorrow morning! So excited girlies, will hopefully post a pic of bean asap!!! :) :) :)


----------



## Wendyk07

LanPem said:


> April 25th! After 2 m/c's in the last year, hopeful this one makes it!

:wohoo: welcome aboard and congratulations Hun. X


----------



## Wendyk07

morganwhite7 said:


> Scan tomorrow morning! So excited girlies, will hopefully post a pic of bean asap!!! :) :) :)

After everything you have been through of late I am so happy that you will get to see bean tomorrow. :)


----------



## Hippielove

LanPem said:


> April 25th! After 2 m/c's in the last year, hopeful this one makes it!

Welcome and congrats...


----------



## morganwhite7

(oopsie double post!!!!)


----------



## Lisa85

Karinama, Ouchy!!! i hope it heals fast!! Sounds like you need a relaxing weekend away!

Morgan and Wendy, hoping you both have great scans! cant wait to see the pics.

LanPem, Congrats and welcome!! How are you feeling?


----------



## Kasey84

Beautiful scan hope4rainbow! 

LanPem- welcome and congrats! All the best to you!

Morgan- good luck with your scan tomorrow! Keep us posted <3 

I've had a killer headache for the past 2 days and of course nothing that is safe to take actually works! I've also been nauseous throughout the day and very little appetite. Hope this passes soon! I'm worried I'm not getting enough nutrition for the baby!


----------



## vietmamsie

Kasey84 said:


> I've had a killer headache for the past 2 days and of course nothing that is safe to take actually works! I've also been nauseous throughout the day and very little appetite. Hope this passes soon! I'm worried I'm not getting enough nutrition for the baby!

I can totally relate. I am on day three of a migraine that just doesn't want to budge. Took meds yesterday and this morning just to be able to get up, but like you said, none of the 'safe' meds really work. I am also working with my crystals, which has taken away much of the pain. Try placing some amber or Lapis on your brow, it has done me a world of good.


----------



## Kasey84

Hi ladies,
I woke up this morning feeling pretty good. No ms and actually had an appetite. Of course this has me worried that something is wrong! Does the worrying ever stop!? Just 4 more days until my scan...


----------



## morganwhite7

MY BEAN! HEARTRATE 120 BPM!!!!!! :) :happydance: :)

Very busy at work but just wanted to post this for you girls, we are over the moon!

(Oh also found source of bleeding, due to the gestational sac sitting against the uterine wall. Doc said it should correct itself :))
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2319.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Kasey84

morganwhite7 said:


> MY BEAN! HEARTRATE 120 BPM!!!!!! :) :happydance: :)
> 
> Very busy at work but just wanted to post this for you girls, we are over the moon!
> 
> (Oh also found source of bleeding, due to the gestational sac sitting against the uterine wall. Doc said it should correct itself :))

Morgan, I'm thrilled to read this!! <3 <3


----------



## Wendyk07

morganwhite7 said:


> MY BEAN! HEARTRATE 120 BPM!!!!!! :) :happydance: :)
> 
> Very busy at work but just wanted to post this for you girls, we are over the moon!
> 
> (Oh also found source of bleeding, due to the gestational sac sitting against the uterine wall. Doc said it should correct itself :))

I am so happy for you. Nice clear pic and a healthy hb. You must be over the moon and so relieved. X


----------



## morganwhite7

Thanks a million girlies!!! Yes I feel like a whole new person.

Haven't felt like this since I was pregnant with Jaxon. I feel nearly whole again, it's wonderful :)


----------



## c.m.c

Morgan I'm so so so o delighted for u...wonderful news


----------



## Lisa85

Congratulations Morgan!! So happy for you!

Needing some advice ladies... last night i fell asleep on the couch while my OH walked the dogs. Usually i am a really light sleeper so i would wake up as soon as i heard the door open. My OH managed o get in the house and do a few things and then came over to me... i woke up startled and confused. I couldnt work out where i was or where he's been or what happened. Directly after that i started feeling very sick. Nearly threw up, mouth watering, crying, breathing heavy. Eventually i just went to bed feeling really sick. I had dreams about miscarriage and now i have pains in my stomach. Feeling really scared!! 

Do any of you 10 weekers have stomach pains at the moment? Would getting a fright like that cause all of this? My MS went away about a week ago and now im freaking out!


----------



## Kasey84

Lisa, 2 nights ago I dreamt I went to the bathroom to pee, only to see a lot of blood. I woke up very upset! Then today is the first day in 1-2 weeks that I have had a good appetite and no ms! I'll admit it has me worried. On the other hand though, I believe that our anxieties/fears can come out in our dreams. Also, from what I've read, ms/nausea can come and go throughout pregnancy. 

Waking up so confused must have been scary. Hopefully our little rainbows are perfectly healthy! xo


----------



## vietmamsie

Very exciting Morgan!

Lisa: I have also been falling asleep HARD, like all the time. I actually put my head down at work yesterday and was out until the bell rang for class... I have never done that before. I also have fears about miscarrying, but you just have to chose to be positive and push those thoughts out of your mind... or dwell on them and be miserable.

AFM, finally feeling better! My migraine has turned into just a slight little headache! Wahoo! I can function normally again! Counting down to my next ultrasound on Monday!


----------



## Karinama98

Morgan....awesome news! :)

I know I had a mini migraine Monday night. It didn't full out hit me like they normally do, but I had slight symptoms that got me knowing it was coming. Took my tylenol, which didn't do much, and had some of the sensations from it still the next day like I normally do. I had one during my first pregnancy this year that was hard to get through the work day with.

I also have a question for you ladies. I've only briefly expressed my thoughts to my husband about this, but want to know if others who have had a loss have gone through the same emotions.

You would think after we found out we were expecting again that I'd be over the moon like the first one. Since we found out, all I want to do is keep is a secret and don't even want to acknowledge I'm pregnant. I'm not even sure I'm happy about it right now even though we worked hard to get pregnant again. If my husband brings up the pregnancy, or my boss does, I just want to change the subject and not talk about it. I can't tell if I am still having attachment issues with the first one, whose due date would have been in 14 days. If anyone has any advice, or can relate, please let me know. It should be a happy time, and I don't feel it. We're announcing it to my husband's family tomorrow, and I know his mom is going to be freaking out like she did the first time with excitement...I'm just afraid of looking like a lump on a log when we tell them.


----------



## Kasey84

Karina, I think I know how you feel. This pregnancy has been so different from the last. I was so so excited the first time around. I felt an immediate attachment to my baby. I thought about him/her constantly and was always looking at things we would need to buy. So many plans right from day 1. 

This time, I'm happy, but that excitement isn't there. I also don't feel the same sense of attachment, which of course makes me feel like a terrible person :( I'm uncomfortable talking about this baby/pregnancy or making any plans. 

I'm terrified of another mc, of losing this baby too. I think that fear is getting in the way of the excitement and forming an attachment. 

I'm hoping for good news at my scan on Monday. If all is well, I'm hoping this will make it feel more real and allow me to be excited. 

I hope all goes well when you tell your OH family.


----------



## Karinama98

You definitely sound exactly like how I do. There just isn't any excitement (or attachment this time). It does suck. I've told my husband I just don't feel it. Maybe in the 2nd trimester when we feel them moving around in there we'll feel better.


----------



## Lindsay109

Congrats Morgan, that is amazing news! Sounds like you've got a resilient little bean in there!

Lisa, that must have been quite scary. Your OH probably just woke you up out of a really deep sleep. Try not to dwell on the fears if you can.... although I know this is a lot easier said than done. Symptoms come and go... I have days where the MS is better, and other days where it is worse. Also getting some crampy/stretchy pains. I think it's pretty normal.

Karina, I am feeling much the same way. I am really happy about this pregnancy, but the excitement is not there... at least not right now, right now I'm just scared. I think it's pretty normal after a loss... probably just a way to emotionally protect ourselves. 

I had a little scare myself on monday (early hours of the morning) - woke up to pee and there was blood in the toilet. I totally freaked out and went to the ER (at 3am). They did a quick ultrasound and baby was still there, heart beating away. HCG levels were good, and my cervix was still closed. Had a little more bleeding through the day on monday and since then it has tapered off into brown spotting which is thankfully almost gone now. My GP has ordered serial HCG tests... I go for the second one today. I've done a bit of research though and a lot of people say there is no point testing hcg after 8 weeks so I'm hoping it doesn't make me even more stressed. 

Who knew this pregnancy stuff would be so stressful... I had no idea when we started ttc!


----------



## ticklemonster

Hey girls, is it ok for me to join this thread?


----------



## Karinama98

Lindsay, I agree! Who knew it would be so complicated. When you're younger you always hear of how easy pregnancy was so some people, but then when you go through it it's so not the butterflies and pixie dust and unicorns it seemed to be. Luckily so far with this pregnancy I only had the one minor brown blood spotting, and that was almost 3 weeks ago. 

And then today I see on Facebook an old high school friend announced her 5th pregnancy to the world. She seems to have NO problems what-so-ever. I just shut my computer and walked away.



Welcome aboard Ticklemonster!


----------



## Wendyk07

ticklemonster said:


> Hey girls, is it ok for me to join this thread?

Welcome aboard and congratulations. :happydance:


----------



## c.m.c

Hi tickle:thumbup:


----------



## Hippielove

ticklemonster said:


> Hey girls, is it ok for me to join this thread?

Welcome and congrats..


----------



## Lisa85

Vietmamsie, Thank you for the advice. I feel much better now!

Karinama, I think we all feel the same. I am getting more excited as time goes on and i know they baby is ok. Last time i was at the shops looking at baby things all the time and buying a few little things and this time i havent looked at anything! We havent told many people and no one on my OH's side. He doesnt want to tell them for a few weeks yet. You're definitely having a normal reaction after loss and im sure later on when you feel movement and see a real looking baby on the scan you will start to get excited. 

Lindsay, I have turned myself around now and feeling much better. The pain is gone so im happy about that.
Im glad your scare turned out to be ok!!
You're right... i had no idea all the things that could go wrong. I didnt even know what a missed miscarriage was until i had one!! I just assumed if something was wrong i would know right away.

Welcome Ticklemonster!! Of course you can join!


----------



## Kasey84

Welcome ticklemonster and congrats!


----------



## vietmamsie

Welcome Ticklemonster!

I know how you girls feel, there seems to be something missing once you get to your 5th pregnancy in a year. While I am happy and excited (this one has outlasted all my others and has shown the most promise) the pure joy I felt with my first few BFPs is totally missing. When I saw those two lines, it was more of a 'here we go again' than excitement. However, as each day goes by, I grow more attached and more excited. I feel like it can only get better from here. As some of you said, it will finally start to feel 'real' when we start feeling movement in the 2nd trimester.

My Mom and I chatted this morning... can't wait for her to come visit and for us to start shopping together. I have yet to buy ANYTHING for any of our babies, so it will be nice to FINALLY get to pick out a few things.


----------



## vietmamsie

More on shopping: What have you guys bought so far?

I sew, so I bought some sling rings to start making slings with. Also, a stack of pregnancy books/natural birth books. I ordered two first year books as well (maybe this was getting a little ahead of myself, but I live abroad and it is hard to get books mailed here. Since my mom is visiting next month, so I thought it would be good to just go ahead and get them now.)

Other than that we have a stack of children's books a coworker gave me when she guessed that I was pregnant a few weeks ago.

What do you have so far?


----------



## Lisa85

Vietmamsie, I havent bought anything this pregnancy but the last mmc i got a few cute clothing items, blanket, night light toy and i have a baby swing gifted to me by a friend. The swing has been upsetting to me coz its quite big and i have to keep moving it around the house and hiding it when people come over!! ill probably wait till we know the sex before we buy anything else.


----------



## vietmamsie

Lisa85 said:


> Vietmamsie, I havent bought anything this pregnancy but the last mmc i got a few cute clothing items, blanket, night light toy and i have a baby swing gifted to me by a friend. The swing has been upsetting to me coz its quite big and i have to keep moving it around the house and hiding it when people come over!! ill probably wait till we know the sex before we buy anything else.

Oh no! That sounds awful!

I have a feeling I will be at about 30 weeks before I REALLY buy anything other than a few small things here and there. I Just don't want to get my hopes up too much!


----------



## Kasey84

I haven't bought a thing yet either. It will probably be a while before I do! 

Last time my oh bought me a beautiful diaper bag and figure of a mom, dad, and baby for Christmas. We found out about my mmc on Christmas Eve, so those gifts never got opened. My mom is holding onto them at her house.


----------



## Wendyk07

If this one is a girl I won't need to buy a thing. My baby girl was full term and born sleeping so I had everything in and ready for her. It will be a bit upsetting getting it all out of the loft but its for her sibling. If its a boy I have loads of stuff from when Derrin was a baby but I will probably buy some new outfits. :)


----------



## Lindsay109

Welcome and congrats Tickle!!

Karina, yep, facebook can be tough... I've been on it way less since the m/c... seems all I see are pregnancy announcements, ultrasound pics, or baby pics. Gets a bit much sometimes.

Lisa, glad to hear you've turned things around and are feeling more positive :) I think sometimes it's best not to think of the things that could go wrong.... although very hard to do when you have first hand experience!

I haven't bought a thing during this pregnancy or the last! Probably won't until at least second tri. Kinda scares me to get my hopes up too much. 

Has anyone had hcg levels done around 9 - 10 weeks? My GP ordered serial HCG after my bleeding on monday and my levels went from 138000 to just over 136000. I've done lots of reading online and see that around now is when the levels can start to plateau and drop so trying not to freak out too much. Also, it's not a big drop relative to the total number (only about 1%). Doctor said she'd call some time today so I'm hoping she's not all doom and gloom, but wondering if anyone else has had levels done this late?


----------



## hope4rainbow

Been trying to balance life with pregnancy and the start of a new school year, I had lots of posts to catch up on today!

Morgan- HOORAY! Wonderful news!

Lisa- This week (10th week) I've started sleeping much heavier. I've been dizzy a lot and I could definitely imagine I would feel disoriented if I'd fallen asleep away from my bed and been woken up suddenly. The last two weeks I've noticed a lot of stretching and pulling in my uterus, which was normal after seeing our baby on Tuesday! My ms has started to subside when my doctor recommended ginger root extract twice a day (250 mg Whole Foods/Natural Grocers for anyone that's suffering from nausea). This is around the time it would likely be starting to taper off itself. I wouldn't worry!

Karinama- Even after two healthy u/s's I'm having a hard time believing it's going to happen. My mil wants me to pick out maternity clothes so she can buy them for me and I just don't feel like I should yet! I'm hoping once we're safely out of the first trimester I will regain some of that blissful excitement!

Lindsay- My friend had spotting every month until 3 months around the time her period was due. Everything is fine and her little girl is expected in a month! I have also heard that hcg levels usually peak around 8-9 weeks and then even out. I wonder if there is something else your doctor is looking for in what your hcg is doing? Maybe they're just making it sure it doesn't drop drastically. A healthy u/s after the spotting started is a great sign.

tickle- Welcome, Welcome! How have you been feeling?

vietmamsie- I've been collecting Ragababe cloth diapers for a little over a year now (a few months before our first loss). When we found out about our first pregnancy I bought a wrap, A&A blankets, and nb onesies to have dyed pink/blue for a gender reveal party. Those things are all still with my cloth diapers in our baby's room, and I hope to start gender party planning in the next few months! This time around I've bought a few more diapers (they're hard to get, she "stocks" them a few times a month in one size/one color), but that's it this time. Over the summer I did learn how to sew and I have some of my grandma's fabric (she passed away a few years ago). I used her fabric to make a blue baby blanket and a rainbow pattern to make a girly pinafore. So either way my little one will have something special from their great-grandma! 

Wendy- I'm so sorry you had to pack up your daughter's room. I hope that either gender is a joyful experience getting ready. 

Facebook Convo- It can be rough! I've had two friends announce their 4-5 week pregnancies in the last week. Seriously? I'm almost 11 weeks and am still terrified at the thought of announcing on FB. Both of those friends said, "We haven't seen the doctor yet, but we're so excited!" Wish I had a little of that naivety...

I see my regular OB Monday afternoon. Then two weeks later back to the high risk dr. where we'll have another u/s (he said we have one every visit). He wants to check the back of the head and few other things since we opted out of the 12 week genetic testing. After that, he said one month until our anatomy scan where we'll find out the gender! 6-7 weeks until then!! That milestone will give me so much comfort!


----------



## Brieanna

Welcome and congrats ticklemonster!

I feel the same as a lot of you ladies. I feel like I can't let myself get excited. Before my first mc I was soooooo naive and blissfully ignorant that anything could go wrong and started buying stuff the day after my bfp! Now I have only told OH and my best friends (who guessed). 

I haven't bought anything yet, but instead of putting things in storage from dd as she grows out of them I am either keeping them out (toys or books) or putting them in the back of the closet (clothes). After the first tri I plan to go into storage and get the tiny clothes and baby toys out. Then I think it might feel more real! :)


----------



## ticklemonster

Hi everyone, I'm not feeling too bad, swollen boobs, tiredness, very irritable and I feel sick if I don't eat or drink every once in a while. 

We went to mothercare today and they had a great deal on a pram so we put a big deposit down on it! It's totally refundable if anything was to happen or we change or mind, but we just didn't want to miss out on the bargain xx


----------



## Kasey84

Hope4rainbow- good luck with your ob apt tomorrow. It's great that you'll have regular ultrasounds! 

I have my first scan tomorrow. I have no idea how I'll sleep tonight! Wish me luck ladies!


----------



## c.m.c

Hope and kasey....good luck to you two for tomorrow. Hope all goes perfectly


----------



## morganwhite7

Hey girls wanted to update. Scan next Thursday to assure us baby is viable (they thought HB was low and wanted to follow-up). So that will be nice to see a more baby-like picture! 

Also just BOUGHT A DOPPLER!!! Will be here Wednesday! :happydance:

I'll post the link, I recommend this website- FREE shipping! 

https://www.clinicalguard.com/sonoline-handheld-pocket-fetal-doppler-p-174.html


----------



## Lindsay109

Wow, lots of scans coming up!! Good luck Hope, Kasey and Morgan!! I am looking forward to seeing pictures of your little beans :)

Morgan, that's exciting that you ordered a doppler. I've been on the fence about that, but after my experience with the bleeding last week I'm wishing I had one, lol. Oh well, off to see the OB next week and she's going to try to find the heartbeat with her doppler.

I did get a call back from the doctor on my hcg levels. Apparently they went up after the bleeding (from 111,000 to 138,000ish), and now seem to be plateauing (friday was 136000ish) so the doctor was happy with that. I asked about what she was looking for doing the levels, and she said she wanted to make sure they weren't dropping drastically, and she was quite happy with the fact that they went up after monday, so I'm trying not to worry now (easier said than done, haha!)


----------



## Lisa85

Lindsay, Good news on the levels! Good luck with the scan next week. :flower:

Morgan, Please let me know what you think of that doppler. I was thinking of getting one but not sure about it.

Tickle, Yay for good sale!

Good luck with all the scans coming up!!

Are any of you showing at all? Im quite small and my bump is getting hard to hide!!
 



Attached Files:







photo-1.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Karinama98

For this pregnancy we've bought a few books, and the biggest item we just got was a nursing rocker with ottoman - someone was selling it cheap and didn't want to miss out. With my first pregnancy, we bought a stroller from someone literally three days before the MC, and we got a pack n' play 2 days after the MC because we knew we'd eventually have a baby.

We announced the pregnancy to my DH's family. As expected, his mom and sister cried and were excited. After we announced it they started saying they were wondering since at a wedding I kept drinking kiddie cocktails all night and thought it was weird. But they're all excited. 

Next week when we're on vacation, I plan on taking some pictures of us with a pair of baby socks or some baby shoes with the Colorado Rockies in the background with a saying of "Oh the places they'll go" added to it for when we are ready to announce it to everyone else we know. I think we're going to tell everyone else around week 14-15, so we have about 5-6 weeks before that'll come.


----------



## morganwhite7

Good luck Kasey, post pics ASAP!!! :) :) :)


----------



## Brieanna

I can't wait to see all the pictures from everybody!

With all the extra scans most people are getting I know it is probably hard, but is anyone else planning on being on team yellow? I was team yellow with dd and it was really cool, but the doctor had to tell me when to look away at the scan and he only printed pictures where you couldn't see. (I honestly probably wouldn't have been able to tell anyway, lol) I loved the surprise when she was born! :)


----------



## Lisa85

I would love to be on team yellow but i dont know if i could handle not knowing and not being able to prepare clothes and stuff in the right colours!!

Did it matter with anything planning wise that you didnt know??


----------



## vietmamsie

Hey ladies!

Had my 10 week scan and all was well! Measuring 10+1 and had a heat beat of 169. The baby was waving and dancing in there, its so weird that there could be all that movement and I don't feel a thing!

Next scan is in two weeks and they will test for Downs and other deformities. Hoping for the best, working with my crystals and staying positive!

Hope everyone else's scan goes as well as mine.... I'm over the moon over here!

PS: I think we may go team yellow. I think it might be a fun surprise!


----------



## Brieanna

We did the nursery in a woodland creature theme that would work for either gender. It is actually a theme that I wanted anyway and I think it turned out great!after we had lo we knew we could add things to be more specific, like flowers and faeries for a girl and gnomes and mushrooms for a boy. We got a lot of gender neutral clothes in nb and 0-3 months and at our shower we got gifts like blocks, books, stuffed animals and other toys that would work for either gender. I actually liked it better because I hate the color pink and if we would have found out I know we would have gotten tons of girly pink clothes and dolls.

It was funny because everyone, except one person, said I was carrying a boy. Some of the gender" tests" were right for me so I wonder if they will be this time. :)


----------



## Brieanna

I will say that the one reason that I might be swayed to find out this time is so I can tell dd she is getting a baby brother or a baby sister, but I still think I will stay team yellow. :)


----------



## Lindsay109

Brieanna, I am undecided about staying on team yellow this time. With the last pregnancy I wanted to... but now I'm having second thoughts, lol. Hubby is happy with either decision, although the other day he said he feels like he might be able to bond with baby better before it is born if he knows the sex... so we will see. 

Vietmamsie, I am so glad to hear your scan went well!! What wonderful news :) Have you got any pictures for us?


----------



## Karinama98

Lisa....with the outfit I wore to work today, I'm sure some people were wondering about me because the shirt was extremely form fitting. I kept feeling like I looked pregnant all day.

We're going to find out the sex, but we're doing gender neutral colors. We are going to be doing a Winnie the Pooh theme with greens and yellows. We're open to whatever.

Now question...have any of you done the pendulum trick? A woman at my work did a different variation than the pendulum over the belly trick. The way she did it was to take a pendulum and hold it over one of your wrists (I usually use my left) and it's suppose to predict how many children you'll have total. If it goes up and down your arm it's a girl, if it goes side to side it's a boy, and when it stops that's how many you're suppose to have. Every time I've done it it always comes up with the same thing - 2 girls and a boy. My husband wants to have 2 kids total, so if we take into consideration our MC as one of them, looks like we might have one more after this baby.

Oh, and the one time I did this trick with one of my friends (who already had 6 kids), it came back saying she'd have 7. She didn't like that idea, but then the following year when I saw her next....she had a new baby in a carrier. She looked at me and said, "You and that darn pendulum." lol


----------



## hope4rainbow

Congrats Vietmamsie!!! It's so neat to see them dancing in there!

We saw our regular ob yesterday and the hb was steady at 178 :thumbup: and this time our little one was sleeping. I'll have to post a picture later. The baby was facing us and you can see between the legs. So far, I don't see anything there, but I'm only 11 weeks! We are going to find out for sure, we can't wait to know, and I want to have a gender party!! No patience over here for team yellow, we'd cave!!!


----------



## vietmamsie

Attached is a picture of the scan. I labeled everything just so my family could figure out what is what. I was disappointed in the single picture we got yesterday, I thought there were so many other points that the baby looked really baby like, and she didn't take a picture. I hope next time to get some better pics!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0058.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Wendyk07

Had my scan an hour ago. Baby measuring 9+5 and healthy hb. What a wriggler though lol

I'm over the moon. Will be seen again in about 3 weeks time. :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Wendyk07

Pic posted bum up. Lol

:)


----------



## IcePrincess

Brieanna said:


> I can't wait to see all the pictures from everybody!
> 
> With all the extra scans most people are getting I know it is probably hard, but is anyone else planning on being on team yellow? I was team yellow with dd and it was really cool, but the doctor had to tell me when to look away at the scan and he only printed pictures where you couldn't see. (I honestly probably wouldn't have been able to tell anyway, lol) I loved the surprise when she was born! :)

We are planning on keeping it a surprise too! We did it with our ds and it was so special.


----------



## Karinama98

Congrats on the scans guys. :)


----------



## IcePrincess

Oh ladies... I have my scan is less than an hour. I am so nervous. I can't even keep the water down. The last time I had an us was in jan. and that did not turn out to well. Pray for me if you are out there! I will be heading right to work after so... I hope all goes well! My mw said if they don't tell me anything she will call and ask for a report ASAP! I am glad she is so on the ball.


----------



## IcePrincess

Scan went ok! Saw the little bean... Measuring 9 weeks. They Recorded a hb but did not get to hear it. And sorry no pics :( 
But thankfully everything is ok.


----------



## Wendyk07

IcePrincess said:


> Scan went ok! Saw the little bean... Measuring 9 weeks. They Recorded a hb but did not get to hear it. And sorry no pics :(
> But thankfully everything is ok.

It's such a relief isn't it? I am still on cloud nine. Can't wait till my next appt now. :)


----------



## Wendyk07

We will be finding out the sex of the baby but won't be telling anyone. I just want to be organised. :)


----------



## ebonymama

hi all,

just passing through....

good job to the ladies who had scans...

gonna have mines on monday coming.....i am soo nervous....

i find i am not enjoying my pregnancy i only worrying cause i suffer with hypertension...but i just gonna continue to pray everything works out fine


----------



## hope4rainbow

vietmamsie, Wendy, IcePrincess- Congratulations on good news!!! We're all so close to our 2nd trimesters!!!

ebony- Thinking happy thoughts for an amazing scan Monday! 

Here's my little one at 11 weeks, you can see between the legs on the left! So far, I'm not seeing anything, but my husband says to leave his son alone, he's growing! LOL
 



Attached Files:







11 weeks.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Kasey84

Hi ladies! 
My scan on Monday went well. Saw the hb and got some pics of our little one! Unfortunately, our ultrasound techs aren't permitted to tell us any details (what the hb was, if baby is measuring correctly, etc), but everything seemed just fine! I'm anxiously waiting for my doctor to call with the official report! We are beyond excited! It was so amazing to see that little heart flickering away :) 

Lindsay- glad to hear your dr is happy with your hcg levels!

Lisa- love the baby bump pic! I'm not showing at all yet, though my pants def feel tighter! 

Vietmamsie, hope4rainbow, Wendy, and iceprincess- congrats on good scans! Love to see lots of good news <3 

Ebony- Good luck with your scan Monday

Morgan- Hope your next scan goes perfectly! 

Here's a picture of our little one :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## morganwhite7

^How far along were you at your scan? Beautiful bean :)


----------



## Kasey84

morganwhite7 said:


> ^How far along were you at your scan? Beautiful bean :)

About 9 weeks, maybe a little less. Hard to say exactly due to my irregular cycles!


----------



## ebonymama

hey all,

jus stopping by.....

how is everyone???

right now where i am at...its raining cats and dogs and its lunch time and i cant go outside to grab something...i'm having tea hoping it will hold me.....

i don't know what to eat...i cant have salt because of hypertension and i cant have too much carbs n sugar because of the PCOS.....

ummm...ok so maybe a spoon of peas...a piece of starch...loads of greens and a piece of meat...

tonight i gonna cook cous cous....greans n grill meat...cant wait...

i just wanna relax and enjoy everyday that go by and my bean is with me...
i thank GOD so much for blessing me with another bean....

so to kasey my apt is actually one week from now i put it off from the monday to the wednesday...i will be c n baby for the first time...my first scan was exactly five weeks and only a yolk sac was seen...so i am praying for the best...and CONGRATS to u and all those who had scans...:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

hope4rainbow said:


> vietmamsie, Wendy, IcePrincess- Congratulations on good news!!! We're all so close to our 2nd trimesters!!!
> 
> ebony- Thinking happy thoughts for an amazing scan Monday!
> 
> Here's my little one at 11 weeks, you can see between the legs on the left! So far, I'm not seeing anything, but my husband says to leave his son alone, he's growing! LOL

Wow! What a fab scan pic. I'm with you though, I don't see anything. I've never been good at finding the nub with any of mine and have to wait till the 20 week scan to find out. :)


----------



## Wendyk07

Kasey84 said:


> Hi ladies!
> My scan on Monday went well. Saw the hb and got some pics of our little one! Unfortunately, our ultrasound techs aren't permitted to tell us any details (what the hb was, if baby is measuring correctly, etc), but everything seemed just fine! I'm anxiously waiting for my doctor to call with the official report! We are beyond excited! It was so amazing to see that little heart flickering away :)
> 
> Lindsay- glad to hear your dr is happy with your hcg levels!
> 
> Lisa- love the baby bump pic! I'm not showing at all yet, though my pants def feel tighter!
> 
> Vietmamsie, hope4rainbow, Wendy, and iceprincess- congrats on good scans! Love to see lots of good news <3
> 
> Ebony- Good luck with your scan Monday
> 
> Morgan- Hope your next scan goes perfectly!
> 
> Here's a picture of our little one :)

I didn't take my eyes off the screen so I could see the measurement but they didn't tell me what the heartbeat was, just that everything was bang on and that they would not need to see me back at early pregnancy. I hope they don't keep you waiting to long. X


----------



## Wendyk07

2 weeks to go until I'm in the 2nd tri. I know I will relax more when I get to that point. I might even start getting excited. :)

I might even get a ticker. :)


----------



## Karinama98

You guys all got me jealous. My next appointment is 9/25. They're probably going to tell me the next scan is at 20 weeks. My 6 week one was okay, but it's really hard to see anything with it which is why I didn't post it before, but I can live out how I think my bean looks by seeing your scans. I should be 9+1 today.

I'm so happy to hear everyone has been doing so well with their pregnancies. :)


----------



## Lisa85

Congrats on the wonderful news and scans ladies!! I can't wait for my 12 week scan next wednesday!! I hope mine looks like yours hope4rainbow... looks so cute with the arms and legs!! :)

All of you that don't have tickers... get one... its great to be able to see where your at when your talking about whats going on.


----------



## Kasey84

Finally heard from my doctor! My ultrasound puts me at 8 weeks 3 days...little earlier then I thought. HB was strong at 161 bpm! So relieved!


----------



## ebonymama

Lisa85 said:


> Congrats on the wonderful news and scans ladies!! I can't wait for my 12 week scan next wednesday!! I hope mine looks like yours hope4rainbow... looks so cute with the arms and legs!! :)
> 
> All of you that don't have tickers... get one... its great to be able to see where your at when your talking about whats going on.

hey lisa,

i am afraid to get one....because of what happened before.....ah well....i might get one.....


----------



## Wendyk07

Kasey84 said:


> Finally heard from my doctor! My ultrasound puts me at 8 weeks 3 days...little earlier then I thought. HB was strong at 161 bpm! So relieved!

It is such a relief isn't it? I was early at my first scan by about 4-5 days but bang on at the next one. I suppose there is just so much growth at this point that it can be out. Roll on 2nd tri. :)


----------



## IcePrincess

Yay so happy for all you ladies with great scans and positive news! Lets keep this up!


----------



## hope4rainbow

Congratulations Kasey!!!


----------



## hope4rainbow

Few days away from 12 weeks! Anyone else wanna share their bump?? :flower:
 



Attached Files:







11 week bump.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## vietmamsie

haha, not really. My 'bump' is out of control. While I'm not over weight, I have always had a little tummy. I honestly look like I'm about 7 months by the end of the day... and I have lost the ability to suck in. I look like a beast!


----------



## vietmamsie

BUT... Hope, you look lovely! I sure wish I had a normal sized bump I could share with the world! I will post a picture when I am 20 weeks!


----------



## morganwhite7

Heres my pic from yesterday, sorry I forgot to post! Still bleeding as we speak, they decided the diagnosis was a SubChorionic Hematoma. Which from what I was told (after asking 5 million questions) is something that they have ZERO answers for, and is placenta related. 

So, whatever, obviously this baby wants to live!! It is measuring 5 days ahead, at 8 weeks now they said! Heart rate increased from 130 last week, to 148 today. 

Oh and we got a Sonoline B home Doppler and heard HB yesterday! 

Stick, little bean, stick. We want to hold you SO bad! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5109.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Lindsay109

Congrats on the great scans Kasey and Morgan!! I love seeing the photos :)

Ebony, good luck on monday!! I'll keep my fingers crossed for good news!

Wendy, yes, I think you should get a ticker too :) 

Hope, nice little bump :) I've just got bloat right now, lol. I tried to wear my jeans to work the other day and I was fine in the morning but after I couple hours I realized it had been a bad idea..... very uncomfortable! I do notice the bottom of my stomach above my pubic bone is sticking out more - really only noticeable to me though.

Vietmamsie, I'm sure you'll have a bump soon enough!

As for me, I had my first OB appointment yesterday and it went very well. She has a portable ultrasound machine in her office and we got to have another peak at baby. It actually looks kinda like a baby now... with a head, arms and legs and was jumping all around, I was so relieved! After the bleeding and spotting I was worried we were going to get bad news. Anyway, she said that if there's a good fetal heartbeat at 10 weeks your chance of pregnancy loss goes down to 1% (and that's all types of loss, not just miscarriage) so I am feeling much more relaxed now :) Hope all of you ladies are having a good day!


----------



## morganwhite7

I am so behind you all being due the 27th (it was moved back a few days due to measuring so big!). But I can't wait to post my bloat pic in a week or two ;) 

Beautiful 12 week belly Hope4Rainbow!!


----------



## ebonymama

i dont think anyone is as bloated as me....:haha:

so to lindsay: the apt is actually on the wednesday so the countdown is on....i praying everything goes AOK....


----------



## Lisa85

Ill share another one hope!!! This is a first thing in the morning belly from someone who usually has a flat stomach!!
 



Attached Files:







11 week.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Lisa85

How i do up my pants!! lol
 



Attached Files:







pants.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## IcePrincess

That is too funny lisa!


----------



## vietmamsie

Lisa - I love it! So funny! I can't even fit into my pants anymore. I think hips have gotten wider along with my ass. I am relegated to leggings these days.


----------



## Lisa85

haha!! Yeah that was about 2 weeks ago... i couldnt wear them now... my ass got to big. I had to go buy the size up for the first time in my life. It was sad!!


----------



## Brieanna

Lisa1985-how funny! I have heard people say a bella band works great, but have never tried it.

I wish I had a bump! My jeans are too tight, but it just seems like I ate a big dinner instead of growing a person. I am now mainly wearing my yoga pants when I go out and pjs when I am home. :)

This week I am starting to take pictures of the progression of my "bump" (more of a before this week, lol). I have the room set up and the same outfit saved so that every week when I take a picture it will look the same and I have a cool collage at the end.

It is a big step for me because I am actually acknowledging the fact there is a baby in there without feeling like I am completely jinxing it.


----------



## vietmamsie

Brianna: Those belly pictures sound nice! I was thinking of doing something like that as well, but I sort of weird about it now. I don't really know what I would do with them at the end, you know? Plus I am already so massive, I would have to take the picture first thing in the morning to get an accurate picture of where I am currently at!

I also feel like it safe to start a little baby book now. I have a little note book I have wanted to use, and I can glue in pictures and things. I think I will put it on my sunday 'to do' list!


----------



## Lindsay109

Ebony, I'll keep my fingers crossed for Wednesday then :)

Lisa, nice little bump! 

Lol, I am relegated to leggings and yoga pants now too.

Brieanna and Vietmamsie, I'm glad you are both starting to feel comfortable about doing baby related things. I'm starting to feel "safer" too... yesterday hubby and I were discussing what our first baby related purchase might be :)


----------



## hope4rainbow

vietmamsie- I look forward to your 20 week bump! I'm sure you've got a beautiful bump right now!

morgan- Congratulations!! Lovely picture and wonderful news measuring ahead! I'm wishing we had a home doppler right about now...

lindsay- Those odds are so comforting, it's so neat to see them moving around too!

ebony- Best of luck for Wednesday, can't wait to hear your good news!

Lisa- Beautiful bump! I've been doing the same trick with my jeans, about to give in and buy new stuff to wear to grow into...

Brieanna- My sil says the same thing about the bella band, I'll have to look into it. Those bump pictures are a great idea!

Lindsay- Thinking about buying baby stuff is so much fun!

So last night, I was rear ended. My mom was with me, thankfully, and it wasn't bad. I'm terrified though. No pain, cramping, or spotting, so I'm hoping everything is okay in there. The lady that hit me felt horrible when my mom told her I'm pregnant. My mom was very reassuring. She doesn't think we were hit hard at all and that everything is fine. We go back to the doctor in a little over a week. I'm going to call the office on Monday though to let them know. Scary stuff, I don't even want to drive anymore, which of course, I can't avoid...


----------



## Lisa85

Brieanna, ive been doing those pics every single day since week 7 so i can put together one of those stop motion videos.

Hope, i hope you're ok. I think just a pump in the rear would be ok. :hugs:

Vietmamsie, its never to late to start! It just something nice to have and you might get towards the end and wish you had done some pics. Cant hurt anyways!

Cant wait for my 12 week scan on Wednesday!!!
I had a dream last night that i gave birth to a baby boy at home!! I was so happy when i woke up! :)


----------



## Kasey84

Beautiful baby bumps ladies! So wonderful to see :)

Hope- that accident must have been scary! Hope your feeling well!


----------



## ebonymama

thanks for the good cheer ladies,,,,,

cant wait to see whats going on....

well i suffer with pcos as well.... and i havent been taking the metformin....i couldnt stand being sick from the pregnancy and pooping :haha: all the time ...so i stop taking it....now my waistline is more extended adding to the pregnancy making me look further along than usual...

ah well...it will be over soon...


----------



## Lisa85

I had my first hospital appointment today... very happy. The midwife was lovely, all the staff seemed lovely, they booked all my appointments and classes. Seems much more organised and more friendly than the last hospital i was at (i have moved since my mmc).

12 week scan tomorrow! yay!!!


----------



## Kasey84

Good luck with your 12 week scan tomorrow!


----------



## ebonymama

good luck lisa on your scan 2morrow...

i to have a scan 2morrow.....

i refuse to worry now i just wanna be excited.....

well hoping to see baby 2morrow.....:happydance:


----------



## Kasey84

Good luck ebony!!!


----------



## hope4rainbow

Lisa- What a lovely dream! Can't wait to hear about your scan!

ebonymama- Let us know how your scan goes, thinking about you!

I called the dr office yesterday to let them know about the accident. The nurse had me come in to hear the hb. 175 bpm, SO relieved and happy! 12 weeks today!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Kasey84

That's wonderful news hope! 

I have my next prenatal appointment Friday and so hoping to hear the hb with the Doppler!


----------



## Lisa85

Great scan... the lady who did the scan was not very reassuring but i think that was just her personality. The baby is measuring at 13 weeks (a week ahead).

Pictures below... the legs are my favourite!!!
 



Attached Files:







face 12w.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 8









arms 12w.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 5









full length 12w.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 7









legs 12w.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 12


----------



## morganwhite7

Good luck Ebony, thinking of you! <3


----------



## morganwhite7

And awh Lisa those legs are amazing for 13 weeks! Grow baby grow! :)


----------



## hope4rainbow

Lisa- AWESOME, measuring a week ahead must be so reassuring! Trying to remember the nub theory, straight out boy, in at an angle girl? Is that right? Beautiful pictures!!


----------



## Kasey84

Great pictures Lisa! :)


----------



## Wendyk07

Lisa85 said:


> Great scan... the lady who did the scan was not very reassuring but i think that was just her personality. The baby is measuring at 13 weeks (a week ahead).
> 
> Pictures below... the legs are my favourite!!!

Fantastic scan pics. You must be over the moon. :)


----------



## Lisa85

Im not sure Hope... any insight from you ladies would be great!! My personal feeling is a boy coz of the dream i had the other night.


----------



## ebonymama

morganwhite7 said:


> Good luck Ebony, thinking of you! <3

hey ladies,

hey the suspense is killing me.....its on saturday morning for 8:00am....i didnt get to do it yesterday again due to some circumstances....just one more day i have to wait and then i will know my faith.....

as soon as i am done amma come on to update...


----------



## Lisa85

Good luck Ebony! im sure everything will be fine!!


----------



## Lisa85

Does anyone have pets they are a little concerned about them with children?!? do you have a plan?

I have 2 dogs and 2 cats... i think they will all be fine except one of my dogs i wouldnt trust 100%. Im hoping he just thinks of the baby as one of the family and will be protective of him/her like he is with me and my OH.


----------



## Karinama98

Sounds like everyone has a lot going on this last week. I've been on vacation since Saturday and am finally getting a chance to see how everyone's doing.

I'm starting to feel my jeans are slightly tighter these days. We've taken one picture at week 9, and my husband wanted to take one for week 10 this week but I want to be in the same clothes for each one - won't be home til Sunday.

I didn't have a car accident to scare us (thank God you're ok), but we were up on a mountain summit yesterday (14,110 feet up). Once we got there, we went into the gift shop to use the restroom and then grabbed something to purchase. While in line, I told my husband I was having a hard time getting my pulse to calm down (attributed it due to the lack of oxygen at that altitude). When we got to the cashier, I started feeling woozy and told my husband I think I need to sit down, which quickly turned to lay down. Within a second I was on the ground. I came to shortly after to find my husband and another customer propping me up on the floor. An EMT member quickly came, check my blood oxygen levels and blood pressure. Just as suspected my blood pressure was low - back during my MC in March I had the same thing happen. 

After sitting for a bit on the floor, then moving to a table and drinking tons of water, I felt better. Only injury was a scuffed up knee. I told the EMT member that I'm 2.5 months pregnant and I have a feeling it helped contribute to the low blood pressure mixed with the altitude change. About 3 weeks prior I was at the doctors for a visit and it was 90/60, which is extremely low for me (I was feeling funny all day before seeing that).

And it doesn't help that this week my MS decided to jump into high gear. It's been a great vacation otherwise.


----------



## Lisa85

Karina, Im glad you had a good vacation but that sounds very scary. Are you able to get to your doctor soon to check everything is ok? Are you worried?

Everyone has been quiet lately!!

UPDATES LADIES!!!!!!! Morning sickness, cramps, bumps ... anything!!!

My belly has really popped this week!! its now impossible to hide even in baggy clothes. Im starting to get a few pain up higher which im thinking must be my organs moving around.


----------



## Karinama98

My next doctor appointment is next week Wednesday for my 11 week. I have a list of questions for her this time around. My body is definitely acting differently than the first time.

I was slightly concerned at first but because I knew what happened I felt better. But one other thing I'll be asking about other than this fainting episode is about these heart heart palpitations. I read they're normal in pregnancy, but I still don't like it. Also my rosacea is acting up like crazy, which I have medicated cream for but can't use during pregnancy.

Oh, and my MS with me running to the bathroom is up to almost every other day. I miss it when it was 1x/week.


----------



## Kasey84

Hi ladies!
Had another prenatal appointment today and was able to hear baby's heartbeat with a fetal doppler! It was good and strong at 161! What a beautiful sound <3 It took a minute to find and what a terrifying minute that was! I'm finally starting to believe that everything will be ok :) 

Lisa- my belly is def growing and it's impossible to hide! Somehow baggy clothes makes it more noticeable! 

As for pets, I have 3 cats. One of them is a Siamese and I'm a little concerned about how he'll react to the baby. He's quite attached to oh and I and wants constant attention! I know I'm going to have to make an effort to give him attention once the baby arrives so that he doesn't get jealous. I've also read that it can be helpful to try and prepare your pets before the baby arrives...playing recordings of a baby crying, using lotions that you will use on the baby and letting pets scope out the nursery. I've even read that it's a good idea to take home a blanket or piece of clothing the baby has worn in hospital and let pets smell it before baby comes home. 

Karina- glad to hear your ok. That must have been scary! Have you gotten checked out by your doctor?


----------



## morganwhite7

Karinama- I also have heart palpitations/fainting episodes that are intensified by pregnancy. Tell me what you hear. I was told to just wait it out and try not to stand up too quick, LOL- thanks doc! :dohh:


----------



## Karinama98

We have 2 dogs - one is very chill.....the other a hyperactive puggle mix who is a little more than a year old. We know the chill, older dog will be ok with the baby - his first experience with a baby was a great experience, he initially didn't know how to react but then her face ultimately became his licking spot. The puggle mix doesn't like us not giving him attention or when we try to give the other dog attention. So he's going to be a slight challenge. We hope by April he'll be better.

Maybe a good way to work on that with him will be have a doll and carry it around like a real baby along with the crying sounds. Good suggestion, Kasey.


----------



## Karinama98

And Morgan, I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one dealing with those symptoms.


----------



## Lisa85

Karina, those symptoms dont sound very fun. I hope you get some answers from the doc and can worry less.

Kasey, glad to hear your appointment went well. I cant wait to hear the babies HB. I should get to hear it next month at my OB appointment. I hope they find it straight away. 
Good suggestion with the doll. At any given time i usually have at least 2 animals if not 3 with me on the couch so someone is going to get unhappy when baby takes prime position. im going to get my pram early so i can get the dogs used to walking next to it.

Morgan, how are you going following the bleeding? whens your next appt?

i showed my OH a tame birth video yesterday coz he had never seen one before... his face was priceless! lol he doesn't like needles and stuff so i might end up being his support person during delivery! haha


----------



## vietmamsie

Hi! Sorry I have been MIA for a while!

Karina: Sounds really scary! Glad you are ok! This pregnancy has also been so much different from the others, I am hoping thats because it is actually going to be the REAL one that ends with a take home baby!

Loved the little leg US shots Lisa! Very cute!

AFM, MS seems to be on the way out. Have gone a few days ow without feeling sick (unless I go too long between meals) and basically feel ok. I have had some cramps on and off, and am so tired, but other than that feel human again!

No pets here, so one less thing to worry about!

Anyone thinking about birthing classes? We are thinking of doing hypnobirthing. I have been in contact with the midwife that teaches it, and she seems to think the earlier the better... She wants me to start classes in November! I won't even be 20 weeks! I think I might need to find out if she will do a January class and take it then. November just seems so early!

I have my 12 week on monday... they will test for DS as well as look for abnormalities at the appointment. Hoping for the best, but can't help but be a little scared and nervous!


----------



## IcePrincess

Hey ladies! Glad to hear everyone is doing ok. I have had really low bp and am very dizzy/ faint when standing for long periods or getting up to quickly... Not great because I stand all day at work :-( I finally caved and got a ticker!!!


----------



## Lisa85

Vietmamsie, Im so happy you have made it so far after so many losses. You must be feeling over the moon.
I have booked my birthing classes already. They are in Feb sometime. They told me to book them straight away when i was at the hospital the other day. Ive never heard of hypnobirthing before... what does that entail?
Good luck with your scan! I had my DS scan and while i dont regret getting a scan in general i kinda wish i never tested for DS. I think its just made me worry more even though i dont have the results yet.

Ice, have you been to the doctor or is this normal for you?


----------



## IcePrincess

No I have not been to the dr yet. If it keeps up I am going to talk to my mw.


----------



## vietmamsie

Lisa: Thanks! I do feel pretty good, however, we are still taking it one day at a time. 

the DS test is hospital standard here in Vietnam, so I actually don't have a choice in the matter. I guess I could ask not to know the results, but if they are going to test, I might as well find out if there are any problems, right?

I hope to have an all natural, unmedicated birth. Hypnobirthing is a form of partner lead birth coaching focusing on breathing, visualization and meditation. Apparently some woman report feeling no pain once they get into the hypnotic state. The benefit of starting early is to practice the breathing and meditation, listen to the cds and work with your partner for as long as possible before the birth. I have heard really positive stories from it, but also some that didn't feel like it worked. I am into mediation and pretty open minded, so I feel like it could be beneficial for me. We shall see!

On another note, visited my yoga instructor bff this evening and she taught me a really nice prenatal yoga routine! Turns out so many of my favorite poses are totally pregnancy safe and are great ways to prepare for birth. I have felt so off center the past few weeks (basically since my BFP) as I stopped doing yoga as a precaution. I am so happy to get to add it back into my morning routine. Best part is, I feel pretty confident that I won't need to pay for prenatal yoga classes. I feel really good about my new moves!


----------



## hope4rainbow

Lisa- We have a pug and I'm not so sure yet about her with the baby. Whenever she's around kids she wants to get right up near them and smell/lick and we always hold her back. She's not mean, just overly curious. We're hoping she'll chill out once she understands that the baby will be staying. 

Karinama- That is not fun! I'm glad you have an appt this week to get those questions answered. I've heard of women not even knowing they're pregnant until they have a fainting episode, so it sounds like a fairly common symptom that hopefully doesn't mean anything serious. I've had times where I've noticed my heart is beating faster, I think it all has to do with the extra blood we're creating. We gain 3-4 pounds in extra blood by the end of the 9 months, crazy!

Kasey- BEST sound!!!! When I heard it after the accident I could have cried, such a beautiful beat! It also took the nurse a little bit to locate it for me. She found mine first, then moved slightly over and there it was! Miraculous.

vietmamsie- I haven't gotten as far as birthing classes, I'll ask about them on Tuesday. I'll be having my 13 week scan then, I can't wait to hear all about your 12 week scan! We opted out of genetic screening, so the high risk ob said he likes to look at certain areas around 12-13 weeks (back of the neck, spine). I'm looking forward to seeing how much our baby has grown, it's amazing how quickly their little bodies form.

IcePrincess- SO glad you got a ticker, they're fun to see!

I thought my ms was headed out, I went almost 2 weeks without throwing up. Then, Thursday night that ended and since then I've gotten sick 4 times. I hope this was a last hormone burst and I'm going to start feeling better!


----------



## Karinama98

I'm trying to remember what my one doctor said a few weeks ago in relation to low blood pressure and pregnancy. I think she said most women will have a drop in their blood pressure during the first and second trimesters with it going back to normal in the third (unless you have preclampsia). 

The one thing I contemplated for our trip was bringing my BP cuff so I could check it occasionally. Normally I'm about 110/80, but lately I'm all over the place from low numbers to high ones. When I get up too fast I can definitely tell I should have taken it slower. Lol

I don't know if we're going to sign up for delivery classes. A friend of mine said she just borrowed DVDs from her OB and that's how she did it for both her deliveries. I know the first time around I watched a few documentaries about natural birth/home birth/c-sections/etc. I want to avoid a c-section if at all possible, and forget home birth. I give props to those who do, but I don't want to risk anything going wrong.


----------



## Lindsay109

Sorry I've been MIA for a while too!

Lisa, I love those scan pics!! Glad to hear everything is going well :) As for pets, I have one dog (a big one, she's about 90 lbs) - I'm not worried about her though, she loves babies and little kids and so far, around other peoples kids she has been very gentle. Just the other weekend she was playing with my friends 14 month old - the baby would take one of her toys, and the dog would follow her around and gently take it back.. then the baby would chase her again, lol. It was pretty funny.

Ebony, how did your scan go?

Karina, wow, that sounds like a scary experience! Hopefully your doctor will be reassuring and it's just a little low blood pressure and nothing to be too worried about.

Kasey, that's wonderful that you got to hear baby's heartbeat :) It must be so reassuring! 

Vietmamsie, we've been looking into some birthing classes as well. Just looking into options right now. Good luck with your scan on monday!! I'm sure everything will be fine :)

Iceprincess, love the ticker :)

As for me, morning sickness seems to be on its way out :) Or else has just morphed into heartburn (which I am finding easier to deal with) Getting quite bloated too - leggings are my friend, lol. I had the first part of my prenatal screening blood tests last week. I was kind of on the fence about whether or not to do them, but hubby felt strongly that we should so we agreed to do it. I won't get results until after my second blood test around 15 weeks - but hopefully everything will come back low risk.


----------



## vietmamsie

Lindsay: I have also had my ms pretty much pass, but heartburn has started in its place. Have to be really careful what I eat close to bed time, as the moment I lay down it seems to get really strong. However awful heartburn can be, I will take it any day over morning sickness!

Karina: If we lived in the states we would totally do a home birth. However, the midwives in Vietnam are just not willing to take birth out of the hospital. We are going to try for the most natural as possible, despite having to do it in the hospital.


----------



## Lisa85

Vietmamsie, So glad everything is going well for you. I commend you for your natural approach. I hope the hypnobirthing works for you.

Hope, Im sure your dog will be fine once she calms down and is used to the baby being around. One of my dogs is a pug x cavalier and is a bit excitable as well but i trust he completely to be gentle. Its my cattle dog that will be the issue... he is not gentle and has some anxiety issue from his previous owner so he will have to spend more time outside once the baby comes i think (my dogs are inside with me 24/7 normally).
Sorry your MS has made a come back. That must be a tad frustrating!
Good luck with your scan... cant wait to here the updates and see pics.

Karina, What kind of birth are you thinking? everyone is steering towards natural it sounds like. Im going to be going straight for the epidural... i am terrible with pain and im very small and i dont think i could do it without that pain relief.

Lindsay, your dog sounds great. Good thing you dont have to worry about that.
Im glad MS is on its way out. 
I was certain i wanted the DS screening but then i asked my partner... what would you do if they said 1 in 5 chance and we both just looked at each other and didnt know what to say. While knowing the risk could be good i kinda now feel like whats the point. im so confused about all these tests and im always reading that they get it wrong a lot. We did get it but we dont have the results yet.


So is anyone thinking about names yet?!?
Or do you have any feelings about it being a boy or girl?


----------



## Kasey84

Hope- looking forward to seeing your next scan pictures! 

Lisa- I'm right with you on the epidural! To be honest, the contractions I experienced with my mmc were very painful (and totally unexpected). In any case, it leaves me wondering how I'll ever be strong enough to cope with labor. I haven't booked a birthing class yet, but should definitely get on that soon! 

I've been thinking about names. We like Emma Faith for a girl. Not sure about a boys name yet. Both oh and I think we're having a girl, but who knows!


----------



## ebonymama

hello ladies,

i c yall chatting up and stuff and things are seemingly ok....

today is monday....wish i could have stayed in bed all day.....:happydance:

so i had my scan over d weekend...it lasted about 10 minutes....:shrug:

the baby was measuring one day ahead....was moving alot....heartbeat seen...everything looked good....

i find the screen and pics were a lil dark...

i am so grateful....i thought i would have never again gotten pregnant cause of the PCOS....so glad i saw my baby move around...

i wonder if its boy or girl...:happydance:

are any of u getting any baby stuff as yet...?


----------



## vietmamsie

12 week Scan was a success! Baby is measuring 4 days ahead and looking totally healthy. Very low risk at this point. I am so excited! I actually went out right after and bought my first baby item... a small rabbit bean bag toy and some cloth building blocks. Maybe getting ahead of myself, but it felt really good to finally admit that it is happening! I did get a blood test for DS, they have to send it all the way to france to get tested!! Crazy! Not sure when the results come in, but looking forward to get the official all clear!


----------



## ebonymama

wow well done vietnam,

i realise a lot of ladies like yourself n others get tested for DS and stuff....is that mandatory.....i dont think it is in the caribbean where i am at....

but most people get negative results so hopefully yours good...

the only item i got was a musical hair brush set....lolzz...

i myself are trying not to get too much ahead of myself......:haha:


----------



## Karinama98

LISA - I'd like to think I could do a hospital birth without an epidural. Those birthing documentaries leave you feeling empowered to at least try. But like KASEY, the slight contractions I was dealing with during the MC were powerful enough for me to think otherwise. I think I would like to try to go as long as possible without an epidural, but it will be in the back of my mind.

My problem is that my MS and my heartburn have both drastically increased this week. I suffer with the heartburn on a daily basis and the antiacids I take don't really seem to make an impact at all. Makes it hard to fall asleep at night. With my MS, I just wish that coughing in a certain way in the morning didn't kick it up. I felt fine this morning when I woke up, but heaven forbid I have to cough and then I'm running to the restroom practically pushing my husband out of the way as he was heading to use it. 

We have had names picked out almost since we started dating. If it's a boy it'll be Colin Daniel; if a girl Amber Mary. Our back up names are Grant Michael and Lyla Joy.


----------



## Lindsay109

Vietmamsie, I'm exactly the same with the heartburn, have to be very careful about eating before bed. Congrats on the great scan!! So glad to hear things are going well, and I don't think you're getting too far ahead of yourself buying a few things. It's okay to start to get excited :) 

Ebony, so glad to hear your scan went well!! I haven't bought any baby stuff yet, but DH said he's getting me something for the baby for my birthday (in early October) :)

Karina, I hope you get some relief from the MS soon!! I know what you mean about coughing though - my nausea is much improved but coughing still really gets me! To the point where I'm kinda scared to cough if I'm with a client at work, lol. 

The discussion on type of birth is interesting... I don't know yet what I want to do. We are giving birth at the hospital due to my medical history so that part is decided. Not sure if I want an epidural or not - I want to have it in the plan in case I feel like I need it, but will probably try for as long as I can without though. DH thinks I should just go straight for the epidural, lol. At least we've still got lots of time to do some research and talk about it. 

I haven't really got any boy or girl feelings yet, but last night I had a dream about the baby :)


----------



## Kasey84

Vietmamsie and ebony- congrats on your good scans! 

Karina- is there anything your doctor can suggest to help with the ms and heartburn? Love the names you've picked out :) 

Lindsay- glad to hear you ms is improving. Having baby dreams is wonderful isn't it :)


----------



## Lisa85

Ebony, glad your scan went well. Must be a bit of a relief. I went to a garage sale the other and picked up a few things for $3 dollars!! Was awesome! (pic below) I love your girl name.... its beautiful. We can only agree on a girl name as well.

Vietmamsie, So happy your scan went well. I think its great you have bought a few things. You have made it to 12 weeks and your risk now is greatly reduced. This is your take home baby!!!

Karina, Sorry the MS and heartburn is still hitting you. Hopefully it starts to lear soon. Isnt heartburn something you normally get in the 3rd tri?
You are very organised with the names!

Lindsay, dreams about the baby are the best! have you looked at any of the old wives tales to see what they say about boy or girl?

I thought i was having a boy but all the old wives tales say girl and we can only agree on a girls name ... Elena. I really like Jacob for a boys name but my OH hates it. I hope i can turn him around if its a boy.

Also belly update... i feel big already. I thought people didnt know i was pregnant but turns out a photo i put on Facebook 3 weeks ago i look pregnant and people arent surprised when i have been telling them im pregnant.
 



Attached Files:







toys.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 3









bump 12+4.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 7


----------



## hope4rainbow

Wonderful news vietmamsie and ebony!!! So happy for you both!

I'll be having a hospital birth and will be induced between 37-39 weeks due to my blood clotting disorder. I'm open to an epidural, my last mc was really hard physically and I too am scared of the process!


----------



## Karinama98

Kasey - for the MS I have anti-nausea medication that I take when it's to a point I can't handle it. With my first pregnancy I had bad MS all the way up to the MC at 13.5 weeks. As for the heartburn, it's something I'll be talking to my doc about on Wednesday.

And learned something new today yet have a ton of doubt. I got my disability/maternity leave confirmation email at work after my doctor sent in information about my due date. Supposedly she noted my due date is 3/27/2014. I have no idea how as I was last told 4/15/2014 based on my 6 week ultrasound. I also know my dates from documenting everything on a calendar and there is no way it should be 3/27. Yet another question for my doc. *slaps forehead*


----------



## vietmamsie

Thanks for all the well wishes! It feels wonderful to have made it this far!

As for names... I like all the ones people have mentioned. We are still undecided, but have a few ideas we keep coming back to.

As for boy or girl... The doctor actually offered to tell me with 75% accuracy at my appointment yesterday!!! I declined as I think we are team yellow. But I couldn't help googling '12 week gender ultrasound' and comparing the pictures to my baby. I have been feeling girl, and think I might prefer a girl (one and done of it is a girl! But think we would have a second if it is a boy) but in the end it really doesn't matter. A healthy baby is all that we really want!

Any one else thinking about going team yellow?


----------



## vietmamsie

Thanks for all the well wishes! It feels wonderful to have made it this far!

As for names... I like all the ones people have mentioned. We are still undecided, but have a few ideas we keep coming back to.

As for boy or girl... The doctor actually offered to tell me with 75% accuracy at my appointment yesterday!!! I declined as I think we are team yellow. But I couldn't help googling '12 week gender ultrasound' and comparing the pictures to my baby. I have been feeling girl, and think I might prefer a girl (one and done of it is a girl! But think we would have a second if it is a boy) but in the end it really doesn't matter. A healthy baby is all that we really want!

Any one else thinking about going team yellow?


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi ladies, I've been up to my eyes in work this past week and have barely made it on here. So good to see that we are all doing well. Won't be long until we are all in out 2nd tri. :)

I have my 13 week scan next Tuesday and if all is well we will tell the family. I don't think we will be telling anyone else just yet though. 

Love to here that you are thinking about birthing classes and birth plans. I am high risk and will be closely monitored throughout and the fact that my last labour was 50 minutes start to finish and that I've never carried past 38 weeks I will either be spending the 38th week in hospital and be enduced or have a planned section so it's kind of out of my control. 

I have two cats (just lost one) and they have always been great with Derrin. They slept beside his pram, crib, cot and now they sleep at his bedroom door. We have never had a problem and don't anticipate one this time around. Derrin has also been around his grandparents dogs since birth and they are very protective of him and bark should anyone outwith the family get close to him but have never harmed him even though they have both been ridden like horses and been plastered in paint, food and god knows what else. I think you will know almost immediately if your going up have a problem with the animals adjusting. :)

I wasn't planning in buying much because I have just about everything I need but I'm thinking of getting a new pram. :)

Loving the bump pics as well. I still had a belly and most of the 3 stone I put on the last time so I probably look about six months. At least now I can say I'm preggers and not just fat. Lol


----------



## hope4rainbow

All the checks they did of the back of head, spine, brain, and front of the face bone structure were within the normal range and our dr was confident that we don't need to do further genetic testing! Hb of 168 bpm, moving all around, got to see tiny fingers and cute little feet. So amazing! Our u/s tech even let us know she's pretty sure we're having a..... BOY!! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







week 13.jpg
File size: 87.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Lisa85

Hope, That pic is amazing!! Did you pay extra to get a 3D one?? i think im going to wait till later on to get a 3D scan. So glad everything is going well. 
Yay for a boy :baby:!!!!! can you see it in the pics? I wish my tech would have offered an opinion... i didnt think to ask. maybe the doctor can see at my next appointment.

Wendy, Good luck with your scan on Tuesday! It is a bit of a relief to make it to 13 weeks but in a way im more terrified! i think coz its unchartered territory for me now and every little pain or anything makes me worry.
Was your labour still super painful last time even though it was short or was it pretty good?
What pram are you thinking of getting? The one i wanted it like $200 more than i thought it was going to be (which is already very expensive) so im not sure if I'm allowed to get it now! :( i want a Bugaboo Cameleon.
Have fun telling your family!

Vietmamsie, I would love to be team yellow but I'm to impatient and i think i would freak out if i wasnt fully prepared with the right colour clothing and what not. 

Karina, did you sort out the dates? im sure they just got it wrong.

Does anyone know anything about using steroid cream while pregnant? i get psoriasis which usually is not very bad but i have a really sore spot on my finger. I havent used any yet but i was wondering if im allowed coz its getting painful. i can definitely put up with it if i have to.


----------



## Kasey84

Hope- what an amazing scan picture! Glad to hear all is well :)

Wendy- good luck with your next scan. Keep us posted!

Lisa- I've been looking at strollers too. There are sooo many to choose from and of course the ones I like best are always the most expensive! 

I'm not sure about using steroid cream. I thought I read somewhere before that it may be safe to use in small quantities, but always in consultation with your doctor. I'm sure your doctor will be able to give you some advice with that.


----------



## hope4rainbow

Lisa- We didn't have to pay extra, I had no idea we would even get to see him in 3D. The tech went from 2D to 3D and said, "This is what the baby looks like!". Fun surprise! We don't have a picture of his bits, I bet we'll get one next time!


----------



## Karinama98

I have my appointment tomorrow, so hopefully I'll get things figured out. 

As for steroid cream usage, I'm not sure I would use it, but according to a few sites online I saw it's okay to use in moderation.

https://www.reuters.com/article/2013/09/13/us-steroid-skin-creams-idUSBRE98C0UW20130913


----------



## Karinama98

And Hope, that is an awesome picture. :)


----------



## Kasey84

Lisa- my doctor also recommended a website for questions about the use of certain medications in pregnancy. The website is www.motherisk.org/

You can browse the website or call a 1-800 number and speak with a counsellor for advice on medications. It's based out of the Sick Children's Hospital in Toronto, Canada. I used it once during my last pregnancy and found them to be very helpful!


----------



## Karinama98

To document our progression, here's my bump so far. It's gotten slightly bigger since week 9. :)
 



Attached Files:







11 weeks.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Lisa85

Thanks for the info about the steroid cream. I think ill stay away from it just to be safe. Hopefully it clears up on its own. i heard people who have eczema and psoriasis often get it worse during pregnancy so im thankful its not so bad at the moment.

Kasey, SAME!!! i always like the ones that are the most expensive... i was even looking at high chairs and i liked one that i thought might have been on the cheaper end but then i looked at the ticket and it was really expensive!! :dohh: Hoping someone helps me out to buy the pram i want.

Hope, how lucky!!! we have to pay a fortune to get 3d ones here.

Karina, nice lil bump happening there. Mines looks quite small today i think. Definitely still noticeable though!

My MIL is here helping me paint the house today and it got very fumey so she told me to leave the room and she is doing it on her own. i feel bad!!! :blush:


----------



## ebonymama

hello ladies,

its amazing all is fine and i am so loving the scan pics.....

hope that is a great scan pic....

3d and 4d scan pics are very expensive in my region.......
imagine that in this day and age.......

well i was thinking to find out boy or girl cause i really wanna connect with my lil one...

i am considered high risk cause of my pre-existing hypertension...and its already more risky cause in the caribbean where i am at we are the last to find out about the world's advancement in medicine it would seem....

so i am considering flying out to canada to see a high-risk OBGYN...

yall pray for me....
anyway so what are u ladies up to??

any plans for christmas as yet??


----------



## Wendyk07

hope4rainbow said:


> All the checks they did of the back of head, spine, brain, and front of the face bone structure were within the normal range and our dr was confident that we don't need to do further genetic testing! Hb of 168 bpm, moving all around, got to see tiny fingers and cute little feet. So amazing! Our u/s tech even let us know she's pretty sure we're having a..... BOY!! :cloud9:

Wow! I love your scan pic. :happydance: it's a little prince. :happydance:


----------



## Wendyk07

Labour was excruciating and much worse than my first which was 38 hours but she was bum first and unfortunately died in labour because of it when she tried to turn and got tangled. There worry is that my labour will be so quick this time that I wouldn't have time to get to the hospital and boy will I need that gas and air. X

Haven't really decided on a pram yet, haven't even told DH that I want a new one yet. There's nothing wrong with the silver cross that I have but I just want something new for this baby. X


----------



## morganwhite7

I am so sorry to hear that Wendy :( I pray this one is your take-home forever bean! 

We are scheduling the c-section date and meeting the midwife tomorrow! Also forgot to post my teddy graham pic (measuring a week ahead!) but it is so much smaller than all of yours since I am due so late in April :/ But here you go! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4141.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ebonymama

Wendyk07 said:


> Labour was excruciating and much worse than my first which was 38 hours but she was bum first and unfortunately died in labour because of it when she tried to turn and got tangled. There worry is that my labour will be so quick this time that I wouldn't have time to get to the hospital and boy will I need that gas and air. X
> 
> Haven't really decided on a pram yet, haven't even told DH that I want a new one yet. There's nothing wrong with the silver cross that I have but I just want something new for this baby. X

sorry bout your daughter wendy...i to lost my daughter in january 2012 who was born sleeping.....the pain i felt and still feel was enormous..she was my first and only baby......

so i will pray that we both get rainbow babies this time and the rest of mothers who may have lost as well....:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kasey84

Wendy- Your story is heart breaking. I hope everything goes perfectly with your rainbow! <3

Morgan- beautiful scan picture! You must be thrilled!! 

Ebony- glad everything is going well! 

I'm not sure how I'll even deal with Christmas this year. Normally I'm a huge lover of Christmas...planning early and listening to Christmas CDs in November! Last Christmas was very different though. My mmc was diagnosed on Christmas Eve and a few days later I was admitted to hosptial for medical management. I also ended up spending New Year's Day in the ER for severe cramping. It was a difficult time and I'm not sure how I'll ever feel the same about Christmas again :( At the same time, when my rainbow arrives I want to make sure he/she always has the best Christmas!


----------



## Karinama98

Today was my OB appointment. They weren't concerned with my episode of fainting last week, but it'll be something I'll be watching. As for my heartburn situation, they just recommended different over the counter medications to help it, so I'm going to look into getting a few different types. 

They let me know my next scan will be at 20 weeks, so I have 9 weeks to go. :( But at least I got to hear the heart beat today with Doppler. Sounds really good. Since my husband wasn't able to attend with me, I recorded the sound so he can experience it as well. 

Next appointment is scheduled for Oct. 25. Only 3 more weeks until we announce it to our closest friends.


----------



## Lisa85

Ebony, that sounds a little frustrating that they dont have the right doctors for you there. is it a big deal to fly to canada? im sorry about your daughter... i cant even imagine that pain. I understand why you would want to travel to see the right doctors.
I dont have any plans for xmas yet. I have divorced parents so its usually a big day of driving for me to see both parents and my OHs parents. Im usually exhausted by the end of the day so i imagine it being much worse while pregnant. Im excited though!!
Im supposed to have a weekend away with my family in November but its to a bush type area so it usually involved lots of walks up mountains and cliffs and what not so not sure how im going to go with that.

Wendy, Im very sorry to hear about your daughter. That must be one of the hardest things to go through in life. Im glad the doctors are on top of it this time and will do a c-section. You and your LO will be much more relaxed that way.

Kasey, Sorry your last xmas was so painful. I think being pregnant this xmas might make you feel a little better. Im sure when your little on is here the excitement of xmas will return. I cant wait to experience xmas through the eyes of a child again.

Karina, Glad your appointment went well!! 9 weeks seems so long to wait to see your LO again. if only we could peak inside our tummies.

Ive banded myself from looking at new threads on here. i get bored and go look at the unread posts and find so many horror stories that im freaking myself out. I think id prefer not to know at this point. Ill stick with the ladies i know for now!! :)


----------



## Lisa85

is anyone getting lower back pain? my is getting quite sore and im having trouble sleeping because of it


----------



## Kasey84

Karina- glad your appointment went well. Hearing the hb is amazing isn't it! 

Lisa- I've had a little back pain lately too. Have been having trouble sleeping for about 2 weeks now. I fall asleep ok, but wake in the early morning hours and can't get back to sleep. I don't know what its all about!


----------



## Lisa85

Kasey, Im the same!! My OH gets up at 5am to get ready for work and usually i just went straight back to sleep but now I'm waking up before him and not really going back to sleep coz my back is aching. Its even in my hips today as well.


----------



## Brieanna

Karina- Nice bump! :) Maybe they have your due date earlier in case you have the baby early so it would be easier to go on leave?

Vietmamsie-congrat on your scan! I didn't even know they could tell if it was a boy or girl this early! I was on team yellow when I was pregnant with dd and I was pretty sure I was going to have a girl. :)

Wendyk07-Good luck on Tuesday. We are telling our family soon too, if everything goes well. We have a shirt for dd that says "I am going to be a big sister!" and we are going to put it on her when we visit and see how long it takes for people to notice. :)

hope4rainbow-Glad the scan went well. 168 sounds great for a heartbeat! If it's a boy then I guess the old wives tale isn't true, lol. 

Kasey-Thanks for the website! I have been fighting a cold and was wondering what I could take and was about to ask you guys.

ebonymama-glad the scan went well! Is there any family you could stay with if you decide to fly to see another doctor?

Morganwhite-cute scan! I am glad you got the c-section scheduled. I bet it's nice to see that they are on top of things.

Lisa85-I know what you mean about trying not to read the horror stories. OH has pretty much banned me from dr. google and keeps trying to keep me thinking positive. I have horrible lower back and hip pain too. It sucks because I am so tried and can only rest when dd is resting but sometimes I can't get comfy so I end up "wasting" my nap time trying to get comfy.

Lindsay109-I understand about the bloat! I basically live in my yoga pants or pjs, lol. I keep hoping it is a baby bump, but it is almost non-existant in the morning and then gets bigger at night, so pretty sure its just bloating, lol.

I plan on staying team yellow. I have a few names I like, but none I am absolutely sure of yet. I have a pretty cool stroller I got last time. It was on sale and I love it because you can turn it to where it faces out (so they can look at the world) or towards you. I have only used it a few times though because I actually ended up carrying/wearing dd most of the time (which I liked better anyways).


----------



## ebonymama

hello briena,

love your good vibes....

yes i have family i can stay with.....it wont be a long visit i am hoping.....dont want it to me more than two weeks.......

i originally wanted to be team yellow.....but i wanna connect with my baby....
i cherishing every moment, every second, everyday....

i am grateful for anything though.......

so sup to the other ladies....

OH is outside waiting on me....
gotta hurry....
talk to u ladies soon...


----------



## Brieanna

I have my first ultrasound scan tomorrow. I am super nervous. I have heard the heartbeat a few times on my home doppler, but I am still scared of something going wrong. If the scan goes ok we plan on telling family when we visit soon by having dd wear a shirt that says "I am going to be a big sister soon" and seeing how long until someone notices.

I had a dream that we went to the scan and all we saw was a heart, no head, arms or legs!?!?! Weird!

On a positive note, Halloween is coming up, which is my favorite holiday! We always decorate our house and carport with tons of stuff to scare the kiddies that come, hehehe. We have a fake graveyard, moving skeletons, monsters and spiders, glowing decorations, scary music and lights, and tons of other things. 

This year dd is finally old enough to go actually enjoy it, yay! She wanted to be a peacock (we visited a zoo a few weeks ago) and I am making a costume for myself. I am going to be "Mother Nature". I have a green Renaissance Faire dress (lots of flowy fabric) and I bought lots of fake flowers, butterflies, ribbons and stuff to sew on it. I also got stuff for a flower crown. It will work great for my baby bump too. I can't wait! :)


----------



## Lisa85

Brieanna, Thats such a cute way to tell your family. You we have to let us know how long it takes.
I often sit here thinking how i could go through pregnancy with a child already. Is it really hard or do you just suck it up and deal with it?
I slept with a pillow between my legs last night and my back feels much better today. Not 100% but better and i slept much better.
Thats horrible about your dream... i had a bad one the other night to... i gave birth and because it was late at night they sent me home and told me to come back in the morning. In the meantime i didnt know how to feed my baby so by the time i went back it was bleed from the nose and was really cold... it was frightening! 
Your Halloween sounds like it going to be great fun. We dont celebrate it in Australia but it looks great. We get the occasional group of kids at the door every few years but nothing like there. No one decorates their houses or anything.
Good luck with your scan tomorrow... im sure everything will be fine. Look forward to seeing a pic!

ebony, I know what you mean about wanting to connect with your baby. I cant wait to find out if its a boy or girl.


----------



## vietmamsie

Brieanna: Good luck with the scan!!


----------



## vietmamsie

ebony: That is the one reason why I am leaning towards finding out.... I would like to connect more with my baby, give it a name and call it by the proper pronoun. I hate calling the baby an 'it'!!


----------



## Kasey84

Brianna- Good luck with your scan!! Keep is posted. 

Love your Halloween ideas by the way! Sounds like its a fun time around your house! I've never been big in Halloween, but my sister loves it and goes all out! Maybe I'll feel differently when I have kids :)

Ebony- connecting with the baby is one of the reasons I want to find out the gender too! I've been so worried about something going wrong again that I've found it hard to really feel connected. I'm working on it and I think knowing the gender will really help too!


----------



## ebonymama

hello ladies,,

hey bri'na- u probably on your way to the scan.....i know u will tell us of the good results.....so u seem to have some great halloween plans...well we dont celebrate it in the caribbean....i personally don't like the scary part of it...all the monsters and creepy stuff.....love the costume idea though and the big announcement idea as well.......i already told my family cause of my hypertension.....i need all the support right about now....

hey lisa, vietmam, kasey-that would be so nice and happy to know...
my last baby was a girl (borned sleeping @ 33 weeks :cry:).....OH already has 3 DS and he wants another DD.......i want anything, just a healthy baby to take home and take care of and to call me mommy.........


----------



## Brieanna

The scan went great! :happydance: Baby had nice heartbeat and was measuring almost a week ahead! He asked me if I was sure of the dates and I assured him I was, especially because I knew exactly when we dtd because I write it down. That means a big baby again, which he said means I am not a good candidate for a vbac. dd was back-to-back and after 24 hours of labor and 3 hours of pushing dd got stuck and they had to do an emcs. The epidural didn't work so they had to knock me out for the surgery and he said all those things plus the fact that this baby is measuring so big means it might happen again and he doesn't want to risk the baby or me or chance a uterine rupture because of another hard labor. I really did not want a surgery, but I want to do what is the best for the baby and really as long as I have a healthy baby at the end I will be happy. :)

Lisa85-It is hard dealing with a two year old and being pregnant. Luckily I haven't had morning sickness but I have been soooooo tired! DD is very active and stopped taking any naps months ago so I don't have time to rest. By the end of the day it's all I can do to scramble so eggs for dinner or make grilled cheese, lol. I am letting her self-wean so she still breastrfeeds and I read that she would probably stop when I got pregnant because the milk tastes different, but she must like it because she had started nursing all the time again! It wouldn't be so bad except my breasts are so sore and it feels like 1,000 needles impaling my nipples every time she latches on, ouch! But she is cute and makes me smile every day and I love her tons. :)

I will post a picture as soon as I figure out how to, lol. :)


----------



## Lisa85

Brienna, so happy your scan went well. I didnt realise a baby measuring ahead could cause issues. Mine was a week ahead too! Im anxious to see where its at at the nest scan. Did you go to full term with your DD?
Sounds so painful breastfeeding at the moment. Will you stop here before the baby comes or can you breastfeed both at the same time?
Id be happy with scrambled eggs for dinner :) you're doing great mummy!! <3
Luckily my OH does all 
Look forward to seeing the picture.

Ebony, I think we all have our take home babies this time!! :)

How's everyone else going?

Does anyone get mild stabbing pains from time to time just below your ribs?


----------



## Karinama98

Today my stomach is all over the place. Haven't gotten sick but feel as if I should. Getting tired of having headaches every other day too. Augh. Feel miserable today.

I'm happy with this pregnancy in that I haven't had restless leg syndrome at all. With my first it started at about week 6, and continued for a few weeks after the MC. But I still have my body pillow in case it acts up.

I've had a few dreams lately - in one we had a girl, in the other we had a boy. Both were pleasant dreams, which was good. I didn't have any pregnancy dreams the first time around.


----------



## vietmamsie

Brianna: Congrats on the scan! Glad it went well! I had no idea you could even breastfeed while pregnant... more power to you!

Karina: Sorry you feel so bad. I have had headaches on and off as well throughout this pregnancy along with some crazy dreams!

Lisa: I don't have any stabbing pain, but I do experience a lot of pulling/cramping still. It is mild for the most part, but sometimes it feels pretty strong for a second or two. I'm pretty sure in a month or two we will all be feeling constant movement/pains, so I am just trying to get used to it and not freak out about it!


----------



## Kasey84

Brianna- so glad to hear your scan went well! Look forward to seeing pics :) 

Karina- hope your sickness and headaches ease up soon! 

My nausea has been easing up lately, though I'm still dead tired all the time! 3 more weeks until my next dr appointment and opportunity to hear my baby's hb. Seems like a lifetime away :( Wish there was some way to just know everything is ok! I hate the worry!


----------



## vietmamsie

Kasey: My nausea is pretty much over, but still feel dog tired every day! It is pretty hard to make plans to do anything... I need to rest the minute I get home from work, and the whole weekend was spent catching up on rest!


----------



## Lisa85

Karina, Im feeling exactly the same the last few days. Nausea seems to be back, headaches, feeling terrible in general. My MIL is about to come any minute to help me paint but not sure i will be able to do anything.
Whats restless leg syndrome?

Vietmamsie, Im getting the pulling pains as well.. mostly down my sides. Feeling very uncomfortable in general today! :(

Kasey, I need naps every day to get through and im still ready for bed by 830pm. I wish we could have scans every week!!! I have my appt next week and i will get to hear the heart beat. I cannot wait.


----------



## Brieanna

Sorry everyone seems to be feeling a bit bad lately. :( 

Lisa85- I wish Oh could cook! You are lucky. :) 

DD was actually a week late! Having a baby measure ahead isn't really a problem except since for me it means he/she is another big baby so a vbac probably isn't a good idea, especially since dd got stuck and it was a hard, long labor. I always thought that since I was a bigger gal I could push babies out, but apparently pelvis size has nothing to do with being bigger, lol. :)


Here is the pic. :)

Does it look like there isn't enough amniotic fluid? The doctor said everything looked great but I just noticed that it doesn't seem like there is enough fluid. :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







09-27-2013 03;32;31PM.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ebonymama

hello ladies,

wow brieanna- what a beautiful pic.....that bb looks ready to pop already....dont worry though....trust the doc...

karina me n u have the same due dates....but i doubt i will reach full term....it most likely i would have a premie.....

kasey, vietnam, lisa- i to, am dead tired all all the time....i could barely hold up during the day and at night i would sleep but tend to wake up and feel restless..sometimes....

i do get a pinching, pulling from time to time.....but it passess.....somedays i dont feel pregnant....

trying to get in to see a highly recommended OBGYN in the next few days....i am hoping to do another scan as well......


----------



## Karinama98

Lisa - when I had restless leg syndrome (RLS) I would wake up with my left leg being numb and in pain. Occasionally I would have to get up and walking around my bedroom in order for the feeling to go away. I would also get it while sitting at my work desk. I know there are other symptoms associated with RLS but those were mine. Annoyed the crap out of me.

Ebony - I think I previously saw we have the same dates. :) I hope you'll be able to hold onto the baby as long as you can. 37 or later anyway. :)


----------



## ebonymama

Karinama98 said:


> Lisa - when I had restless leg syndrome (RLS) I would wake up with my left leg being numb and in pain. Occasionally I would have to get up and walking around my bedroom in order for the feeling to go away. I would also get it while sitting at my work desk. I know there are other symptoms associated with RLS but those were mine. Annoyed the crap out of me.
> 
> Ebony - I think I previously saw we have the same dates. :) I hope you'll be able to hold onto the baby as long as you can. 37 or later anyway. :)

i kinda doubt that....i wanna have faith....i wanna trust in lord....but i would really like to get to 35 plus...if they decide to take the baby...but when i get in to see another OBGYN all the details would be outlined to me...


----------



## Lisa85

Brieanna, im quite small so im kinda worried about a big baby. my mum had natural deliveries so hopefully ill be ok.
That pic is great!! could just be the angle they got. im sure its fine.

Ebony, good luck getting in to see the OBGYN. Is this in your area or in canada?

Karina, i havent had that so thats good! sound quite frustrating.


I cant wait for my appointment next week. I hope i will get to hear the HB. Ive only even seen it on the monitor so far. No scan on this appointment i dont think.


----------



## Kasey84

Beautiful pic Brieanna! I'm sure all is well if the dr wasn't concerned. 

Ebony- hope you get to see the OBGYN your hoping for! 

Lisa- I share the same fear of a big baby. I'm only 4"11 and 105 lbs (pre-pregnancy). My doctor actually mentioned keeping an eye on the baby's size. I'm def worried how it'll go if I have a big baby! I keep telling myself that my mom delivered 5 naturally and isn't much bigger then me.


----------



## Lisa85

Kasey, I understand your fear... im not as small as you!! im sure the doctor will monitor the baby size and intervene if need be. I hope you will post bump pics... you will look so cute! :)


----------



## vietmamsie

Thats funny - Just this morning I got an email from my MIL... they told the Italian family about my pregnancy, and Nonna told the story of my FIL's birth. I guess he was 11 pounds! My MIL was 9 pounds and my DH was 8.5. His whole family is really tall - DH is 6'6". I am starting to get a little worried! I only 5'4" and about 128 (pre-pregnancy). I have some hips on me, so hopefully I will be big enough for natural birth??

On another note, anyone else having their nausea return after a few good weeks? M/S pretty much went away at 11 weeks for me, but the last two days have been rough. Plus it has been like reversed m/s, rather than during the day, it has been hitting me in the evening. I feel awful, threw up, headache, can't eat. Misery...


----------



## IcePrincess

Hi ladies! Glad to see everyone's good news! I have my first prenatal screening tomorrow! Again... I am nervous. This is where I got my bad news last time. Hopefully all will go well.


----------



## Lisa85

Iceprincess, good luck tomorrow. Im sure everything will be ok and you will get a lovely picture to show us.

Vietmamsie, my MS has been back a bit. Ive had a few bad days including nausea and head aches but coming good again.


----------



## vietmamsie

Good Luck Ice! 

Lisa - I only hope it was a random occurrence, but today am feeling almost as bad as I did in the early weeks... I hope this passes soon!


----------



## Wendyk07

Morning ladies, I have my 13 week scan this morning. I've never been so nervous. God I hope everything is ok.


----------



## Lisa85

Good luck Wendy! Look forward to hearing about your scan.

Im 14 weeks today!! Time seems to be going pretty fast now!! :)


----------



## vietmamsie

Good Luck Wendy!

I woud totally agree Lisa, time seems to be flying. Sort of wish it would slow down a bit so DH and I can really make the most of the last few months as just a couple.


----------



## Kasey84

Iceprincess- good luck with you prenatal screening! 

Wendy- good luck with your scan! Keep us posted. 

Lisa- yay for 14 weeks!! I'll def post some bump pics :) 

Vietmamsie- hope your feeling better soon!


----------



## morganwhite7

Hey girls just checking in, I have been reading along!

I am finally starting to get a bump I think, it's very hard and sore this week! :)

MS is still here, so Zofran has been my life support through the work week. I can't believe I finally feel a bit pregnant, I have kind of been walking around in a daze these past few weeks! Oh!! And DH scheduled our 
3D/4D gender scan for November 7th!!! I cannot wait, as you can tell- hehe I've even made a ticker! So very excited for that. Sciatic nerve pain also set in this morning while trying to shave in the shower, hoping it goes away for at least a little while longer :/ 

Wishing everyone well, & can't wait to start seeing some bump pics!! :)


----------



## Lindsay109

Brieanna, so glad to hear your scan went well and I love the picture! You are a hero for chasing after a 2 year old while pregnant! I'm exhausted by the time I get home from work.. it's a good thing DH likes to cook, because I wouldn't be, lol.

Ebony, that's why I think I want to find out gender too.... to help me connect with baby. I hope you can get in to see the OB you want!

Lisa, I don't have any stabbing pain near my ribs, but in the last few days have been having some sharp-ish pains in my pelvic area, and some dull cramping. Seems to be worse when I move around a lot, or if my bladder is really full. I'm hoping it's just growing pains.

Karina, I hope you feel better soon!

Kasey, I'm with you! 2 more weeks until my next OB appointment and wish I could have some reassurance in between! I've been contemplating buying or renting a doppler, but am too scared to do it in case I can't find the heart beat.

Vietmamsie, my nausea has come back a little bit in the last few days too. Not really bad, but don't really feel like eating again. 

Good luck Iceprincess, looking forward to hearing your happy news :)

Good luck Wendy, can't wait to see your scan pictures!

Morgan, I hope your nausea improves soon! That's exciting about the 3D/4D scan!!


----------



## Kasey84

Morgan- glad to see an update from you and hear that things are going well...despite the ms :) My gender scan is on November 15th and I'm counting down the days!! It's so exciting! 

Lindsay- I totally hear you...I've thought about buying/renting a Doppler too, but I just think it'll cause me more anxiety if I can't find the hb myself and I know it can be tricky to find sometimes! Guess I'll just have to put up with my worries and count down for my next appointment! 

We haven't told anyone about this pregnancy yet aside from immediate family members. I'll be about 15 weeks at my next appt and if all goes well I think we'll start sharing the news then.


----------



## Wendyk07

Lisa85 said:


> Good luck Wendy! Look forward to hearing about your scan.
> 
> Im 14 weeks today!! Time seems to be going pretty fast now!! :)

It's definately flying in now. :)


----------



## ebonymama

hey ladies,

wow today is my last day in 1st tri.....thank u GOD for blessing me thus far....

brieanna: not in canada yet but one of the highly recommended OBs in my home country....saving up for canada right now.....

kasey: i was trying to get to your size before i got pregnant....i'm your height but way overweight.....

vietnamsie: i to feel awful at evenings and sometimes i throw up....

princess: good luck...just stay positive....love your bfp chart though.....

wendy:good luck as well

morgan: its nice hearing from u again.....hope u feel better deary....i think most of us will be having gender scans around same time as you...so excited....

lindsay: so yeah i think know the gender will do well for connecting with baby...hoping to know around early next month....

lisa: thats right time really seems to going fast...am kinda glad...cause i cant wait for christmas....i cant wait to start shopping for baby then....i just love the christmasy feeling...


----------



## Wendyk07

morganwhite7 said:


> Hey girls just checking in, I have been reading along!
> 
> I am finally starting to get a bump I think, it's very hard and sore this week! :)
> 
> MS is still here, so Zofran has been my life support through the work week. I can't believe I finally feel a bit pregnant, I have kind of been walking around in a daze these past few weeks! Oh!! And DH scheduled our
> 3D/4D gender scan for November 7th!!! I cannot wait, as you can tell- hehe I've even made a ticker! So very excited for that. Sciatic nerve pain also set in this morning while trying to shave in the shower, hoping it goes away for at least a little while longer :/
> 
> Wishing everyone well, & can't wait to start seeing some bump pics!! :)

Good to hear from you. Bummer about the MS but I'm sure it will pass soon. X


----------



## Wendyk07

All went well today. Baby wasn't playing ball though and danced all over the place. The sonographer tried for over 40 mins to get me a decent pic. Regardless of the blurry pic I so happy that we saw the wee one.

Gender scam booked for the 26th October and although I have a feeling that its a wee boy I can't wait to find out. 

Still haven't decided when I will tell anyone yet. I thought after today I would have wanted to shout it from the rooftops but no.

X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ebonymama

Wendyk07 said:


> All went well today. Baby wasn't playing ball though and danced all over the place. The sonographer tried for over 40 mins to get me a decent pic. Regardless of the blurry pic I so happy that we saw the wee one.
> 
> Gender scam booked for the 26th October and although I have a feeling that its a wee boy I can't wait to find out.
> 
> Still haven't decided when I will tell anyone yet. I thought after today I would have wanted to shout it from the rooftops but no.
> 
> X

hey dear,

congrats on your great scan.....lovely pic of bean bean....i just love to hear the stories of the babies moving all over when the scans are being done....i just think they know we are probing them and wish not to be disturb...:haha:


----------



## Kasey84

Wendy- congrats on the good scan :) it must have been exciting to see baby moving around, even if you couldn't get a clear pic! 

I'm terrified to tell people too! I'm sure you'll know when the time is right for you to share the news :)


----------



## Lisa85

Morgan, Great to hear from you. Im glad to hear everything is going well i hope the MS clears up soon. Yay for 3D scan! i bet you cant wait. I should book mine soon!!!

Lindsay, i also get discomfort when my bladder is full. I get pay first thing in the morning when its time for toilet! My OH like to cook as well... its great!! i very rarely cook. :happydance:

Kasey, i hope you will feel safe enough to start telling people soon. Ive told people close to me but if all goes well at my appointment next week i will announce to the world.

Ebony, Christmas isnt to far away. Our first one with our babies will be nice!

Wendy, Glad your scan went well. I would have like to see the baby jumping around... mine was really still and only moved a little and it kinda worried me.

I cant wait to hear about the gender scans!! 

Ok i dont know if i mentioned but im doing one of those stop motion videos of my belly. Im attaching one pic from 6 weeks and one from a few night ago! i didnt realise how much bigger i had got!!
 



Attached Files:







6.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 10









13+6.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## vietmamsie

Thinking the nausea was caused by the migraine I had over the past few days (it would be full on in the evening and through the night, but sort of reduce to just a bad headache during the day). Luckily I seem to be better this evening. Hoping everything has passed as my Mom comes to visit tonight! Will most likely be MIA for the next week... My husband and I live in Vietnam, so I only get to see my parents for a short holiday each year. We will be traveling a bit. Taking next week off and heading north to a spa/resort for a few days! I really need this break!


----------



## Kasey84

Lisa- Your bump is certainly growing! Beautiful :) Right now I'm planning on sharing the news after my next apt in 2 weeks. Just can't let myself chicken out! I won't be able to hide it for much longer anyway :) 

Vietnamese- Glad your feeling better. I suffer from migraines too and get really nauseous. It's horrible! Luckily I've only had a couple this pregnancy. Hope you have a wonderful time with your mom! Some time at a spa sounds relaxing and much deserved. Enjoy!


----------



## Karinama98

Lisa - it's amazing to see the difference in just a short period of time. I know looking at my 9 week to my 11 week I could see a slight difference (We started documenting a little late). Since we missed week 10, my husband thought he'd be funny and pretend to be me and stuck a pillow under his shirt and held up the sign. lol

Vietnamese - My headaches appear to come and go every few days. Luckily I haven't had a migraine though in about two weeks. Was weird because I had 2 in the same week, and that never happens.

We plan to tell some of our closest friends this coming Saturday. We hold "bad movie nights" every few months, and these are the individuals we feel most comfortable telling. Otherwise, the rest of our friend-circles will be told about it in about 2 weeks, along with our coworkers. I have been ok not telling people about it because it's our little secret but like everyone else, we know speculation will start happening once the belly starts getting bigger.

Otherwise for me, no major new developments. The MS is still hanging around. Yesterday morning as soon as I woke up I knew I was going to be sick immediately. Today has been a good day, but like I've noticed it's every other day as of late. Yes....Zofran, you are a good friend.


----------



## Lisa85

Am i the only one showing so much?!... i cannot hide mine anymore. Even in my losest clothes its very obvious. We told my OH brother and SIL the other day and she said we knew from a photo you put on FB 3 weeks ago!! i knew i was showing a bit but i didnt think it was that obvious!!

Karina, Funny you say that... we had a friend from another state stay for a few days and while we were out he took a photo of him with his shirt up and he has a big hairy belly!! We didnt find it till a week later when we were transferring the images to the computer! haha im thinking of leaving it in the final product!! that will teach him. lol
Good luck telling your friends... bad move recommendation ... Hangover 3! its terrible!

Sorry all you ladies get migraines!! I have a close friend that suffers with them and she lock herself in a dark quiet room and throws up for days on ends. 

My back pain is getting bad. the pillow between my knees isnt helping anymore!!


----------



## c.m.c

Hi ladies, so sorry I haven't been here in ages.

Good to see everyone's doing well. Lots of scans happening everywhere.

Lisa your bump pics are brill...will be great to look back at.

Morgan...sorry you're still having ms.....

Soooooo nice to see everyone's tickers into double figures.

I'm now 13+5 as my due date brought forward.

I'm light headed a bit most days but feeling ok

How is everyone?


Genders will all be coming out soon. Exciting times


----------



## Karinama98

Lisa - I know for me, I'm still fitting into my prepregnancy jeans. Occasionally I'll wear my larger prepregnancy ones just to let my stomach breath, but otherwise, still wearing them. No one suspects I'm pregnant, although when I go to the bathroom at work I always look in the mirror to see how my shirt is making me look that day. Sometimes it's noticeable for me, but others might just think I'm gaining weight.


----------



## hope4rainbow

vietmamsie- Enjoy your vacation! My sickness still comes and goes, I had one day this week I threw up 3 times (the most yet). Then several days of being fine. I'm hoping the sickness moves on completely soon!

Lisa- Your video will be so neat all put together! I can't hide it anymore either. My co-workers have been noticing my belly and my 2nd graders pat it every afternoon when they hug me good-bye!

My dh and I are trying to get somewhere with names, but it's so hard! There are so many names I don't want from teaching that would remind me of past kiddos instead of my son. Hopefully we'll get somewhere soon! 

Here's my 14 week bump...
 



Attached Files:







Bump14weeks.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Lisa85

cmc, i cant wait to hear all the genders. Everyone keeps telling me im hvaing a girl but i still kinda think its a boy.

Karina, thats a good thing since you're still trying to hide your pregnancy. My neighbour told me he couldnt tell which is weird coz my belly is normally flat and now it sticks out pretty far. 

Hope, hey havent seen you here for a while!! Great looking belly... looks just like mine!! I love showing early!
That would be hard to pick names as a teacher. You would get lots of ideas but then im sure lots of kids turn you off names.

When is everyones next appointments? i want more scan pics!!! :flower:


----------



## hope4rainbow

We go to our regular OB Tuesday, but we won't have scan. Next scan for us is the official anatomy scan Oct. 28th! I agree we need more scan pics!

Lisa- These last few weeks have been so busy and fast, I get home, eat, and go to bed, repeat. Haven't had a lot of time to myself until the weekends. It's fun to catch up with how everyone is doing!

Anyone else start a registry (I made an Amazon one since they have EVERYTHING) in the hopes it won't be as overwhelming if you do it piece by piece? :blush:


----------



## Kasey84

c.m.c- good to hear from you! Glad everything is going well :) 

Hope- beautiful bump :) love seeing all the bump pics. 

Lisa- I'm still seeing my regular doctor for now. Next apt is October 18. My next scan is November 15 and hopefully lo will cooperate to find out the gender! Where I live you don't see an OB until later in pregnancy as long as all is going well. My OB apt isn't until January. I'm looking forward to that as I know he'll do a scan every apt. It's the same one my sister saw in her pregnancy.


----------



## Lisa85

Hope, i hope you're not to exhausted being so busy. Im so thankful im not working. (i quit just before i got pregnant because my boss was being an a**. Worked out pretty well! ;)
I bought a second hand bassinet last week that looks brand new. Ive also got the ok to buy the pram i want but im waiting till i know the sex so i can get a blue or pink hood. Im just going to buy things as i see them on sale or a good second hand one.

Kasey, our hospitals here are all different as to when your appointments are and you are allocated to a hospital based on where you live. I have moved since my mmc and at the last hospital the first appointment wasnt till 18 weeks which i thought was weird. This hospital I've already had an appointment with a midwife and ive got my first appointment with the OB on thursday. 
Its nice that you got in to see the same OB as your sister.


----------



## Karinama98

Question to anyone who is or has been sick with a cold during pregnancy, did you take anything for it? My DH decided that since we share everything he gave me his cold last week. Today is day 3 of deal with the symptoms and tylenol has been my only source of medication to try to help with it. Only symptoms I have are head congestion, runny nose and a slight cough.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Lisa85

Karina, I havent got a cold sorry. If it were me though i would only take paracetamol if i really needed it and probably nothing else. Im not a big medication person. 
Sorry you got sick hun.

AFM - I had a dream last night that there was an app on my phone that could do ultrasounds. How awesome would that be!!


----------



## Kasey84

Karina- sorry your not feeling well! I had a head cold last week. Stuck with Tylenol and a few cough drops. I also draks lots of hot decaf tea. Unfortunately I don't think there's much we can take safely :(

Lisa- ultrasound app...that would be awesome :) There is an iPhone app you can use to hear the hb...but it doesnt work until much later in pregnancy! 

I've been having little twinges/pains in my pelvic area today. Of course it's making me worry, though it's probably "growing" pains. Counting down til my next apt!!


----------



## Wendyk07

Karinama98 said:


> Question to anyone who is or has been sick with a cold during pregnancy, did you take anything for it? My DH decided that since we share everything he gave me his cold last week. Today is day 3 of deal with the symptoms and tylenol has been my only source of medication to try to help with it. Only symptoms I have are head congestion, runny nose and a slight cough.
> 
> Any suggestions?

I'm loaded with the cold as well. Paracetamol and hot orange is all I'm taking. I don't think you can take a decongestant as it has anti inflammatory in it which I know we are not allowed. 

I'm trying to keep busy so that the weeks until my next scan go quicker. Decided to decorate the living room so it's all stripped ready for my to choose colours and paper etc. Even talked DH into buying new furniture and a new couch. :)

I've also told a select few and they are all happy for us. One worried it was to soon though so I think we might be right in waiting a while before telling everyone else. :)

I hope you are all well and all you ladies that suffered the dreaded MS are well and truely done with that now. X


----------



## Wendyk07

Kasey84 said:


> Karina- sorry your not feeling well! I had a head cold last week. Stuck with Tylenol and a few cough drops. I also draks lots of hot decaf tea. Unfortunately I don't think there's much we can take safely :(
> 
> Lisa- ultrasound app...that would be awesome :) There is an iPhone app you can use to hear the hb...but it doesnt work until much later in pregnancy!
> 
> I've been having little twinges/pains in my pelvic area today. Of course it's making me worry, though it's probably "growing" pains. Counting down til my next apt!!

Hi Hun,

I looked at that app as well. It's no good just now if you have an iPhone 5 but I think they are working on it. I just hope it's ready by the time it would work on us. X


----------



## Karinama98

I ended up calling my OBGYN's office yesterday to ask about what I can take. Again, they stated the tylenol (or as some of you mentioned Paracetamol). They also said I could take Sudafed if I need to clear up my head. Also if you have a sore throat, use chloraseptic spray or cough drops. Stay away from lozenges that contain alcohol, and try to use those with sugar or honey in them.

As for tea, that's been something since the first pregnancy this year I have been struggling with. I kept reading about how certain herbs can affect the pregnancy. When I asked the nurse on the phone about it, she stated they recommond to only drink Peppermint Tea as it'll also help with nausea as well. I literally spent about 10 minutes in the grocery store aisle looking up the herbal ingredients on the contains and seeing that they're all on the "do not drink" pages I kept finding. Finally found a tea that the only ingredient is peppermint (Celestrial Seasonings). 

I did have a cup of Green Tea yesterday that would have contained 20 mg of caffeine, so I know at least that wasn't too harmful. So far I can handle the Peppermint. I only drink hot tea when I'm sick overall, so this works for me.

I know for some of you in the UK (and possibly other countries) drinking tea is probably still a traditional, common practice. What do your physicians say in relation to it?


----------



## Wendyk07

Karinama98 said:


> I ended up calling my OBGYN's office yesterday to ask about what I can take. Again, they stated the tylenol (or as some of you mentioned Paracetamol). They also said I could take Sudafed if I need to clear up my head. Also if you have a sore throat, use chloraseptic spray or cough drops. Stay away from lozenges that contain alcohol, and try to use those with sugar or honey in them.
> 
> As for tea, that's been something since the first pregnancy this year I have been struggling with. I kept reading about how certain herbs can affect the pregnancy. When I asked the nurse on the phone about it, she stated they recommond to only drink Peppermint Tea as it'll also help with nausea as well. I literally spent about 10 minutes in the grocery store aisle looking up the herbal ingredients on the contains and seeing that they're all on the "do not drink" pages I kept finding. Finally found a tea that the only ingredient is peppermint (Celestrial Seasonings).
> 
> I did have a cup of Green Tea yesterday that would have contained 20 mg of caffeine, so I know at least that wasn't too harmful. So far I can handle the Peppermint. I only drink hot tea when I'm sick overall, so this works for me.
> 
> I know for some of you in the UK (and possibly other countries) drinking tea is probably still a traditional, common practice. What do your physicians say in relation to it?

I don't drink a lot of tea but I did buy de-caf tea bags and it tastes the same as normal tea. Along with a hot orange I'm loving the hot drink just now. :)


----------



## Kasey84

I've been a little turned off from hot drinks since getting pregnant, but every now and then (like when I had a cold) I do drink decaf black (orange pekoe) tea. My understanding from my dr and from what I've read, is that this is perfectly safe to drink. 

I was drinking decaf green tea before my BFP, but haven't drank any since, as I read somewhere that consuming large quantities of green tea may interfere with the absorption of folic acid. I think you'd have to drink it a lot to worry about that though. 

Like you said Karina, I think it's recommended to stay away from most herbal teas. 

It's so stressful wondering what is and isn't ok to eat/drink. I was eating a kashi granola bar today and happened to notice chicory root on the ingredient list. I totally panicked because during my last pregnancy I remember reading that chicory root is not safe in pregnancy. I had to reassure myself that the little amount in a granola bar is not likely harmful! As if there isn't enough to worry about :(


----------



## Lisa85

Kasey, i get a lot of little pains in my tummy. usually on the side or top near my ribs and down below if i need to go to the toilet.
I drink the occasional decaf coffee... is that ok?
My OH asked me the other day what food i miss the most while ive been pregnant and i thought about it for a minute and i just said i miss being able to eat anything without worrying if its going to harm my baby.

Wendy, I think its almost time we can announce to the would. Presuming i hear a strong HB at my appointment tomorrow im announcing to the world.
I downloaded one of those apps and put it up to my chest to see if it would pick up mine HB and it was all over the place and mostly over 100 which is obviously much higher than an adult HB. i wonder if they work at all.

Karina, I dont drink tea normally but i have heard the herbal teas arent good and my step dad who owns a health store told me not to have any herbal vitamins except whats recommended by your doctor as there has not been enough research into whether they are safe or not.


----------



## Lisa85

I just started looking back to see where some of the other ladies have gone and the first one i checked appeared to have lost their baby. :cry: Im going to stop looking now... i hope i would not find many more but best not to upset myself.


----------



## Kasey84

Lisa- pretty sure decaf coffee is fine too! I know what you mean about food. Eating now requires so much thought and research!! 

One of the ladies I knew from mc support and ttcal just had another loss too. It's just so sad :(


----------



## Lisa85

15 weeks today!! i cant believe it!! Its starting to sink in with my OH that we are having a baby and he's finally letting himself get excited and starting to rubs my belly and talk to the baby. Its cute!!!


----------



## Kasey84

Awe that's so sweet Lisa!


----------



## Karinama98

We're just looking forward to getting past this upcoming Saturday. We'll be 13 + 4 at that point, which is when we lost our first. Once we get past that date I'm going to be feeling much better about things. I have been slowly over time since this pregnancy is so much better (and different) than the first.

Lisa - my husband is on a daily mission to make sure he rubs my stomach. :) I agree, it is cute. But also with him he's worrying a lot about things since we're in this week. He's been losing sleep at night because of his concerns (amongst other things). I feel bad for him.


----------



## Lisa85

Had my OB appointment today.... got to hear the lovely HB, which she found straight away but baby was moving all around so took her a little bit to find a loud spot!! 
My 20 week ultrasound is booked for 11th November. Not sure if we will get a private one before then to find out the sex!!
They also booked my glucose test... i told her I'm eating more sweets than i normally would coz im craving them and she told me to try and have jam on wholegrain toast instead of cookies and things. :(
Yay... so excited!!

:hugs: to everyone!!


----------



## Kasey84

Karina- I'll be thinking of you on sat. It's got to be tough coming up to that time. I hope you're able to feel more relaxed once you're past that date <3 

Lisa- so glad you got to hear the hb! Beautiful sound isn't it :) At what week does the glucose test get done? 

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## c.m.c

Sorry I disappeared.......I'm still here ladies.

How is everyone?

This thread gets so busy I find it impossible to keep up lol.....chatty ladies!!

Any gender scans yet?


----------



## c.m.c

Lisa I am super hungry and crave sweet things...my blood sugars were 4 after lunch so I'm wondering are they low when I fast?

I feel light headed and dizzy most days


----------



## c.m.c

Karina, wishing this weekend flies by for you xxxx


----------



## Lisa85

Kasey, I recorded the hb for my OH coz he couldnt make the appointment. he look like his eye got a lil watery when i played it for him. I have never seen him cry so it was cute! they are doing the glucose test at 28 weeks so not till january

cmc, im not sure about what blood sugars should be normally so i dont know. She told me i have to fast for the test and then they take you blood a couple of times over a few hours and you have to have some glucose drink. Sounds horrible!! im going to be so hungry!!
Have you asked your doctor about being light headed and dizzy? it could be something they might want to look at sooner with you if you have those symptoms. I'd give them a call and mention it if you havent already. 
Not trying to worry you... i dont think its bad... just something you should mention sooner rather than later.


----------



## Kasey84

c.m.c- glad all is well. Low blood sugar can cause dizziness, but I think it can be common in pregnancy too with all that is happening in your body. Definitely mention it to your dr. My gender scan is next month in the 15th. How about you? 

Lisa- my oh hasn't heard the hb yet either. We both saw it on the scan, but he couldn't be there for my last apt when the dr picked it up on the Doppler. He's really looking forward to my next apt to hear it! 

I woke up from a horrible dream last night and couldn't get back to sleep. I dreamt that we had a dr apt and we were told that the baby would not likely survive and if he/she didn't we wouldn't be able to conceive again. It was awful! Bad enough to worry when I'm awake...but in my dreams now too! Ugh!


----------



## Lisa85

Kasey, Thats horrible!! i have bad dreams sometimes as well... they arent fun!! Why cant we have nice dreams about our babies! I feel much better after my last appointment though.
It doesnt feel that long till we will know the genders. I hope my OH has the spending account ready for that day!!! haha ill be going nuts!!
If your OH misses another appointment just ask the doctor if you can record it on your phone... thats what i did and she didnt mind at all!

I saw my brother last night and the first thing he said to me was.... WOAH!!!!! Ive never seen you so big!!!!! lol i dont think he was talking about just my belly either! :blush: :cry: :haha:


----------



## vietmamsie

Hi! Still on holiday, but thought I would just pop in for a second! I have been missing BnB!

Our holiday has been great... the best part has been having 6 dresses made and buying another three to fit this growing belly. I have a feeling it is going to become massive soon! Really bad at attaching photos, but if you feel like seeing the 14 and a half week bump, my husband, my mom and learning way too much about me - check out my instagram! https://instagram.com/vietmouse

Hope everyone is doing well! Keeping positive... this is the longest I have gone between scans and it is so hard!!! My next one is about two more weeks away!!! I feel like things must be ok in there because I have so many pulls and cramps - the little guy must be growing away!!


----------



## Lisa85

Vietmamsie, glad your having a great holiday!! It would be great to get dresses made to fit your body. I think your bubba is just fine by the look of that belly. I feel like mine is extra big today (pic below). I went and bought some maternity shorts today as summer is approaching and they had a 30% off sale... WIN!
Ill be stalking you on instagram now! haha i havent told the bulk of people yet so im not putting any pics on there just yet. I asked my OH if i could announce on FB today and he said ummmm lets wait till the 20 week scan. i dont want to wait another 5 weeks to put any photos of myself up anywhere!!!


----------



## Lisa85

Today's bump
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Lisa85

Excuse the messy room in the background! haha :blush:


----------



## hope4rainbow

Vietmamsie and Lisa- Lovely bumps! I bet you'll be living in those new dresses vietmamsie! :flower:

Karina- Wishing you peace this weekend, your rainbow is on it's way!

The dreams are crazy! I had one that I went to the hospital to be induced and they opened the doors to our room and EVERYONE from our wedding came in. Little old ladies pulled up chairs beside my bed and started rubbing my arm. I woke up so happy to be alone with my husband. I think it'll be just us in the delivery room for sure now!


----------



## Kasey84

Lisa- Some good dreams would be nice! By next Friday I'll be 14 weeks and have my dr apt. Hoping all will be well and I'll be able to relax some more :) Great bump picture! I took one yesterday but can't figure out how to post from my phone. I'll have to post later from my computer. I can't wait for gender scan...I'm itching to buy some baby stuff! 

Vietmamsie- Glad your enjoying your vacation. Your bump is certainly growing :) Waiting is so hard, but hopefully these 2 weeks will fly by and you'll be having your next scan before you know it! 

Hope- Good to hear from you. Hope all is well! That's quite the dream! Lol! Our minds come up with the strangest things! Fortunately I slept soundly and nightmare free last night. :)


----------



## Karinama98

A huge thank you to you ladies and your kind words. We're still very positive about everything, and will actually be buying paint for the baby's room tomorrow (husband will be painting the room while I'm up north visiting my mom).

You guys talking about your dreams. :) I had one this morning that made absolutely no sense. Was getting an ultrasound, which was more like a real life full color sonogram and the radiotech was like, "And you can see this is the straw the baby drinks with right now until they're born." This "straw" was like another umbilical cord that was attached to their mouth. Then out of no where there a picture of my husband holding the baby, which was only about 3-4 inches in size. Told my husband about the dream this morning and he just shook his head and wondered what I was on. LOL


----------



## Kasey84

What a dream Karina! I think pregnancy hormones make us crazy :) Have a good visit with your mom. It'll be so nice to come home to a freshly painted baby room!


----------



## Lisa85

Hope, Thats a weird dream!!! Luckily that wont happen! haha :) How the bump going?

Kasey, im sure you will feel better after your next appointment. I know i feel i tonne better after my 15 week appointment.

Karina, thats a very strange dream!!! did you watch something to prompt a dream like that before bed?!
I read that pregnant women have more dreams because we wake up so many times during the night with pains or getting comfortable or going to the toilet that we spend more time in the sleep stage where you remember your dreams.
What colour are you painting the room?


----------



## IcePrincess

I am still around ladies! Glad to hear everyone is ok... Hard to keep up when you have been gone for a few days! I too have been having crazy dreams and the past couple days I have been so itchy, especially my breasts (sorry if tmi). US went well! Hb was 165 and little baby was wiggly! Measuring a week early. The tech even called my mom in after she was done and spent 15 min showing us my little one. It was great! Happy Thankgiving to everyone (Canadians) celebrating this weekend!


----------



## Kasey84

Iceprincess, good to hear from you and glad your scan went well :) I've noticed my breasts have been itchy too! Maybe the skin is stretching? 

Are you in Canada as well? If so, Happy Thanksgiving to you too :)


----------



## hope4rainbow

Lisa- I'll have to take another bump picture Tuesday at 16 weeks! I'm ready to feel this little one moving around. I had a moment a few nights ago that I felt something like a finger softly tapping, low where baby is 3 times in a row. I have no idea if it really was him, or gas! I like to think it was him. :baby:


----------



## c.m.c

Hope, congrats on your baby boy!

I think I will def go see my dr about my light heads I really think it's blood sugar related!

Funny dreams ladies lol


----------



## Lisa85

ice, I've been getting an itchy lower back. I moisturise my belly and boobs twice a day trying to prevent stretch marks. Sometime i notice my nipples are a bit dry... they seem to gave gotten a bit bigger i think!
Thats great when you get a good scan tech!! Lovely for you!

Hope, I love bump pics!! :) I think i might have felt a movement this morning. it kinda felt like something flipped where the baby is. I can't wait to fell kicks.

cmc, lets us know how you go with the doctor.


----------



## Karinama98

With that dream, it might have been in slight response to watching a TV show where the characters were having their first ultrasounds. 

Trying to get through today without worrying too much. I think as of yesterday we're a day ahead of our first pregnancy, but then tonight I saw a little bit of blood (barely noticeable) and have minor cramps but I can never tell if they're stomach ones or uterine (I have a terrible digestive system). Trying so hard to just breath.

Oh, and we picked up a nice shade of green to paint the baby room. We're going to start prepping the room to get worked on next weekend when I'm out of town. Hoping DH can do a good job with his first interior paint job.


----------



## vietmamsie

Thanks ladies! Took some courage to post those pics online.. I just feel so much bigger these days... its hard to really see myself in my pictures!

I'm not really doing any major announcements, just telling friends as I see them. I have a facebook, but rarely post anything, so I guess at some point a massive belly photo will be posted by a friend, but until then, not really going to say much!

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Lisa85

Karina, you should go to the doctor just for some piece of mind. Have you had any more blood?
Ive been painting my house... ive read you shouldnt be around while the walls are being prepped like sanding etc but its ok to be around the paint as long as its water based paint and you have the window open.

Vietmamsie, ive just announced on fb. Its nice to not be hiding it anymore!


----------



## IcePrincess

Kasey84 said:


> Iceprincess, good to hear from you and glad your scan went well :) I've noticed my breasts have been itchy too! Maybe the skin is stretching?
> 
> Are you in Canada as well? If so, Happy Thanksgiving to you too :)

Yes I am in Canada, I live in northern Ontario. How about you?


----------



## Kasey84

Iceprincess- I'm in Newfoundland!


----------



## c.m.c

I spent my summer when I graduated in Canada!! Most beautiful country ever......though I was mostly Toronto!


----------



## Karinama98

The bleeding I saw was microscopic on Saturday. I think two tiny specks all together. No problems since then. I think because of just trying to get to week 14 put myself in a hyper-awareness state. Come tomorrow, I'll be happy to know we finally made it to the second trimester. Now if only my jeans felt as comfortable as they did before. :)

But I did have to treat myself yesterday. Went on a mini maternity shopping spree for some new clothes. :)


----------



## Lisa85

Karina, thats good to hear there wasnt any more.
I also bought some maternity shorts the other day. Will need to buy a few longer tops soon.


----------



## Lisa85

i went to two parties on the weekend and i must be looking pregnant enough for people to confidently talk pregnancy without the awkward are you pregnant dance!! Im loving looking pregnant!


----------



## Lindsay109

Wow, lots to catch up on in here!! I clearly need to check in more often :) 

Glad to hear everyone is seems to be doing so well, and I am loving the bump pics! I don't have anywhere near a bump yet, but my tummy is getting more rounded and hard at the bottom. I can notice it, as can my DH, mom and sister - I think everyone else probably just thinks I've gained some weight, lol. 

I also bought some maternity clothing recently - a pair of jeans (which I LOVE!!) and a few longer shirts. It's nice to have more options, I was getting pretty limited.

Happy Thanksgiving to all the Canadians on this thread! I'm quite certain that with all the turkey dinner I've eaten over the last few days, I will have gained some weight by my OB appointment on thurs, lol. 

As for me, everything seems to be continuing to go well. I'm back to see the OB on thursday and very excited about hearing the heartbeat on the doppler :)


----------



## Brieanna

Happy to see everyone is doing well. I love seeing all the bump pictures! :)

We finally went to visit my family and mil over the weekend and told everyone. DD wore the cute shirt saying she was going to be a big sister and we recorded their reactions. :)

I bought some maternity clothes but since we haven't announced to friends yet I am still wearing oversized tshirts and yoga pants. I really look pregnant in my maternity clothes but just "extra fluffy" in my big clothes. 

We are leaving in a few days to go on a loooong car trip (going to be fun with a 2 yo, lol) to Kentucky to tell OH's dad and when we get back I can finally start wearing maternity clothes because we will be telling friends. :)


----------



## vietmamsie

Did I mention befre that I had 6 maternity friendly dresses made for me last week? I am finally feeling comfortable at work!!! 

I am being asked all the time, my belly is out and about, hard to miss. It is pretty high and I think looks cute! I am also loving it! So happy to be out of the awkward stage, and out of the first trimester. I feel like I am finally just relaxing and enjoying everything.


----------



## Karinama98

I wish I could say the same. Finally out of the first trimester today, but that MS loves me still. Got sick on Sunday, and almost sick today. The headaches are almost daily now also. And surprisingly, during the first trimester I didn't feel my energy level drop much, but this last week I've been falling asleep on the couch almost nightly at 9:30 pm. My husband's getting kind of tired of me asking, "How long was I out for?" lol


----------



## vietmamsie

Karinama98 said:


> I wish I could say the same. Finally out of the first trimester today, but that MS loves me still. Got sick on Sunday, and almost sick today. The headaches are almost daily now also. And surprisingly, during the first trimester I didn't feel my energy level drop much, but this last week I've been falling asleep on the couch almost nightly at 9:30 pm. My husband's getting kind of tired of me asking, "How long was I out for?" lol

Ha! I fall asleep all the time too. I felt bad at first, but now I just love my almost daily cat naps and early bed times! Speaking of which, its already 9 pm here, got to head to bed!


----------



## Lindsay109

Karina, I hope the ms and headaches improve soon! I am still tired too, and quite regularly falling asleep on the couch somewhere between 9 - 10pm, lol. Hubby keeps joking that we can't even get through a whole tv show these days.

Vietmamsie, those dresses must be very comfortable! I'm sure it's also nice that everyone knows and can be happy about it with you too :) We haven't announced yet, just family knows. I think if all checks out okay at my appointment on thursday, we may start telling more people.


----------



## Lisa85

Lindsay, glad you're feeling good. I dread the days i have to wear things other than my comfy clothes. So much for being the glamourous pregnant lady i always thought i would be. haha!

Brieanna, did they notice your DD shirt straight away?
Have fun on your road trip!! Will you still be able to drop in and tell us how you're going?

Vietmamsie, i think we look the same amount of pregnant! :)
Im glad you're enjoying the pregnancy now. I think i am too!! Making it to 16 weeks today definitely helps!

Karina, i ask my OH that all the time too!! Ive stopped napping as much now though and im always in bed by 9:30 - 10pm anyways but i just get to sleep faster!!
I think my MS fully left at 14 weeks. I still have blah days but nothing like before.

AFM - Im pretty sure i just felt some movement from the baby. :D :happydance:
I was just laying on the couch and felt a few bumps thats moved around a few times and then nothing but then i thought id move a little to see if the baby responded and i got two more little bumps!!!! yay!!!!! 
I told my OH and he was excited but then sad that he wont be able to feel the baby for ages!!


----------



## Kasey84

Karina- Glad your not having any more problems. Hope the ms and headaches ease off soon! I had a migraine for 3 days over the weekend and it was awful! 

Lindsay- Good to hear all is well with you! I don't have a very big bump either, but I think it's becoming a little more noticeable. Of course I've probably gained some "turkey" weight from this weekend! 

Brieanna- It's so sweet how you announced to family and awesome that you recorded the reactions! Have fun on your road trip! 

Vietmamsie- Glad your feeling well :) I can't wait to get to second tri and have a big bump to show off! 

Lisa- It's so exciting that you felt the baby move! I cannot wait for that moment :) 

Sounds like everyones stocking up on maternity clothes! If all goes well at my apt on Friday, I may go buy some pants to start with. Most of mine (especially jeans) are getting to snug! I'll soon need bigger bras too! 

I've been feeling pretty good, though still tired and in bed early! I can't wait for a definite baby bump and feeling some movement. Sometimes this pregnancy doesn't feel real. Really looking forward to my apt Friday to hear the hb again :)


----------



## vietmamsie

I think we would have held off telling the general public until later if it wasn't for this giant belly! I really am just showing so much... in the morning it looks like about 5 months, but after breakfast (and second breakfast!) I start to look really full on. By night it is massive... I can hardly get in and out of bed! It also seems to be pretty high up and perky, which I guess is a good sign. Makes me feel like it actually is a baby in there, not just me eating too much.

Been getting worried about my protein levels, so have made a chart to fill in each day. I am shooting for at least 65g. a day. Any other vegetarians on the thread? I have been trying to eat more fish, but it has never been very appealing to me, so once a week is enough.


----------



## Karinama98

Took a big chance today and announced it to people at work. Over 60 coworkers I've known over the years. Feels like a weight is lifted off my shoulders, but some of them know what I've been through in the past. Made an apple cake to celebrate too,which my DH was sad he wasn't able to take any with him to work. He'll be happy to know there's left overs so far so his coworkers can enough it as well. LOL


----------



## ebonymama

hey ladies,

just passing through quickly...i miss yall....i trust everyone is fine....

i have an apt on 26.10.13 so amma update in detail then.....everything is ok....i just find i get lil minor pains here and there.....remember me in your prayers k....

yall keep good..


----------



## Lindsay109

Lisa, how exciting that you're feeling movement!! I'm kinda wondering if I've been feeling movement as well.... I've been having a weird little muscle twitch/tickly sensation once or twice a day for the last few days, and always in the same spot.... a few cm above my pubic bone and a little to the left. I know it's still really early to be feeling movement, and it could be something else, but it makes me feel good to think it might be movement :)

Kasey, how did your appointment go?

Vietmamsie, I'm not a vegetarian, but have also been trying to get a little more protein in. A lot of foods with protein have not been very appealing to me lately.

Karina, that's wonderful that you announced to work!! Now everyone can be excited with you :) I need to tell my work very soon as well... probably next week or the week after.

Ebony, glad to hear you're doing well! I hope you have a great appointment next friday :)

As for me, I had a follow-up with the OB yesterday and we got to hear the heartbeat which was amazing!! I am over the moon and feeling a little more relaxed knowing that baby is doing well :) I also got my appointment for my 20 week scan which will be on the 18th of November - not too far away!


----------



## Kasey84

14 weeks and into second tri today!!! :) 

Had my dr apt today and all was well. Dr said uterus was measuring right on and she got the hb as soon and she put the Doppler to my belly. Good and strong at 154! Celebrated by buying some maternity clothes :) It's starting to feel more real now. 

Karina- Must have been exciting to share the news at work. That's my next step. 

Ebony- Glad all is well. Look forward to an update after your next apt! 

Lindsay- Glad you got to hear the hb :) Wonderful isn't it! 20 week scans will be here before we know it!


----------



## Lisa85

Vietmamsie, Im not vegetarian either but also get worried im not getting enough protein.

Karina, must be good feeling that people at work know now. its exciting to talk about and hiding it sucks. Im fully out and proud now! Ive put it on FB and my belly is so big people keep asking me if im having twins!


----------



## Lisa85

Whoops... posted before i finished!!

Lindsay, that sounds like baby movement to me. I dont feel it everyday... ive only felt it twice that i was fairly certain it was the baby! I went to prenatal yoga this morning the the first relaxation exercise i felt the baby. it was great!!! :)
Yay for 20 week scans!! i cant wait to hear everyones sex/news!!

Kasey, congrats on 2nd tri and getting a nice HB!!! :) Whens your next appointment?

AFM - I started prenatal yoga this morning to try and help with my back pain. i really hope it works!!


----------



## Karinama98

Ebony - hope the appt goes well. Been thinking of you.

As for my announcing at work, I'm still not comfortable about it but it's out. Apparently one girl went out and got us something already but she forgot to bring it into work. I'm just still scared about everything, which is why I'm not comfortable about it. But we knew our works would need to know eventually since I'm starting to show a little more.

Had a moment this morning of some concern but trying not to over think it. I'm at my mom's and when I'm up here I test my blood sugar since she's a diabetic and I do it for curiosity's sake. I normally test at 80 or less, this morning after not eating for over 12 hours was 108. I think it's at week 24 with my OB's office that they test for gestational diabetes, but this has me really concerned. Granted I'll test myself the next two days as well, but I have never seen myself over 100 in the morning. 

Anyone else have concerns or experience with gestational diabetes?


----------



## hope4rainbow

Yay for movement and announcements! I too think I've felt some movement, but it's so light it's hard to be sure. It's always at night when I'm laying in bed, it's pretty neat! My hubby posted this on FB yesterday, hooray for bumps!!
 



Attached Files:







16weeks.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Karinama98

Lisa - awesome pic. I'm sure I'll be getting there eventually. Today's the first day I'm using a rubber band for my jeans. Those maternity jeans I got will be used within the next month.


----------



## Lisa85

Beautiful hope!! Its starting to all feel real now with bumps and movement. Yay!

Karina, Im not sure about blood sugar levels but i do worry about diabetes coz im a sugar fanatic at the moment and my doctor told me to be careful. I think you don't need to worry about it to much until a bit later on from what ive read but im not sure.


----------



## Kasey84

Lisa- My next apt will be November 15th. Having my gender scan that morning and seeing dr in the afternoon. Cannot wait :) 

Karina- I'm a little nervous about announcing, but just know it has to happen sooner then later! My blood sugars were good last time dr tested, however it's always been a concern of mine because there is a history of diabetes in my family. 

Hope- Your bump is looking great! Sounds like it could have been movement! I guess it's so hard to tell at first! I can't wait for that! 

Vietmamsie- I'm not a vegaterian either, but I've never been a big meat eater all the same. I'm really trying to gets lots of protein, but it's hard! I'm a little worried because I didn't put on any pounds in 1st tri. My dr isn't concerned...she said as long as uterus is growing and baby is doing well it's ok. The pounds will come sooner then later! Hoping she's right :)


----------



## Karinama98

I have an extensive family history of diabetes on my mom's side. Had a grandmother die of it, my mom was diagnosed in her mid-50s and has had several cardiac problems as a result and one of my sisters has it (very uncontrolled mind you). So far my ranges are 106-110 over these last 3 days. Thank God for my doctor appointment Friday for peace of mind.


----------



## Lisa85

Kasey, Yay!! The start of November is going to be exciting for us!!! cant wait!

Karina, is it type 2 diabetes in your family... is that the one to worry about? 
My Dad has type 1 but controls it perfectly. Im sorry you are worrying so much. I suppose for you it might make you feel better to stay away for sugary foods. Thats pretty much all you can do and keep and eye on it if you have the ability to!

AFM - Been feeling the baby kick a lot in the last 24 hours. i love it so much!!! :cloud9:
Also i weighed myself last night for the first time since i got pregnant!!! Scary number on the scales!!! i know im pregnant but i know ive put on a lot of weight also!!


----------



## vietmamsie

Kasey: Exciting! I don't think we're going to find out gender... but it is tough, sometimes i just want to know so bad!

Lisa: Jealous!!! I was feeling some funny feelings in there last week/over the weekend, but things seem to be pretty still the last two days. I had hoped it was the start of fetal movement, but looks like to might have just been growing pains after all.

ok, totally TMI, but I have a question for you ladies. I work at a school and the bathrooms are pretty gross. I have always been a hoverer, but in the last few days my middle has started to cramp up if I lean forward. I am pretty much having to do yoga moves to pee... not very practical! The staff toilet (not much better than the students one to be honest) is on the ground floor and I am all the way up on the third floor, so pretty impractical to have to go down there. Basically I am started to get worried that one of the major reasons I will have to leave my work earlier than planned is due to being too scared to sit on the toilet seat! I know I could build a nest, but it just seems like too much to do. Anyone else having a hard time? I sure wish Vietnam had caught onto toilet seat covers!!!


----------



## Kasey84

Vietmamsie- I can totally relate. The closest staff washroom here at work is gross. For now I'm having no problem hovering, but I imagine that will be quite difficult soon! There's no toilet seat covers either...guess I'll have to get creative!


----------



## vietmamsie

And just when I started to get worried... baby made a little nudge! good to know he/she is still floating around in there!

Just bought cloth diapers! Pretty excited! A friend will bring them to Vietnam for me from the states in December. Going to have my mom prewash them so they are all ready to go! Anyone else set on cloth?


----------



## Lisa85

Vietmamsie, the movement has brought on a whole new aspect to the worry now. Whenever i dont feel movement for a while i start to freak out. I just felt it move just now though so all good!! :)
Can you maybe order toilet seat covers and take them to work?
I would just load the seat up with toilet paper. I sometime have to lean back to do number 2's but i am at home mostly so ok for me.


----------



## hope4rainbow

vietmamsie said:


> And just when I started to get worried... baby made a little nudge! good to know he/she is still floating around in there!
> 
> Just bought cloth diapers! Pretty excited! A friend will bring them to Vietnam for me from the states in December. Going to have my mom prewash them so they are all ready to go! Anyone else set on cloth?

Cloth here! I discovered Ragababe last summer and have been collecting ever since!
 



Attached Files:







diaperstash.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## vietmamsie

Love that stack of cloth dipes! Your already set! I'm doing pre-folds (works best for my laundry situation with no hot water and no drier) and ordered about 24 infant diapers plus a stack of cutie little covers. I think I might have ordered a little light on the covers, but my mom was telling how when you are at home, you can just go without the cover and use an insert. 

The vietnamese use disposable inserts with little cloth undies. My friend offered to give me her stash of inserts to give it a try. I guess the vietnamese way leaks like crazy, but if the insert was in a proper cloth diaper tightly fastened, it would be a great solution to nights as well as days out.

Excited to get everything and see how it all works.... I haven't put on a diaper since my baby sitting days.... over a decade ago!


----------



## Lisa85

Vietmamsie - Im on disposables. I don't think i would even know how to use cloth nappies.
How do you cope with no hot water?!? is it warm enough there all the time that you don't need it?
Can i ask a bit of your back story&#8230; were you born there or moved there for work? where did you live before?


----------



## IcePrincess

hope4rainbow said:


> vietmamsie said:
> 
> 
> And just when I started to get worried... baby made a little nudge! good to know he/she is still floating around in there!
> 
> Just bought cloth diapers! Pretty excited! A friend will bring them to Vietnam for me from the states in December. Going to have my mom prewash them so they are all ready to go! Anyone else set on cloth?
> 
> Cloth here! I discovered Ragababe last summer and have been collecting ever since!Click to expand...

Did you get the all in one or 2 step?


----------



## Kasey84

Here's my 15 week bump :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Karinama98

Had my follow up today. Baby's heart beat is about 150. :) Husband tested up. And excited about our anatomy scan Nov. 25th. Will be surprising my mom at Thanksgiving with the sex. :)


----------



## KLMenke

Can I join? Due date is April 22nd! :happydance:


----------



## Kasey84

Karina- glad you heard the hb and all is well. Beautiful isn't it :) 

KLMenke- welcome and congrats! How have you been feeling?


----------



## KLMenke

Overall, not too bad. The nausea and tiredness are the two things I complain about the most, but I only threw up once, so it definitely could be worse! I have an appointment on Oct 30th, so I will hopefully get to hear the hb for the first time! Anyone starting to feel sore? Like around your belly,.hips, and back? I'm getting excited to feel movement! !


----------



## Lisa85

Beautiful Kasey!! Very high bump... does that mean girl! ;)

Karina, thats great! I can't wait for all the anatomy scans!

KLmenke, welcome and congrats! Ive been feeling sore for weeks!! Sore and and hips are the worst so i just started prenatal yoga which seems to be helping. I also get pains on the sides of my belly and sometime up the top in the middle. Im also started to get an itchy belly button coz its stretching. I can feel the movement every day now! i LOVE it!! :cloud9:


----------



## Kasey84

KLMenke- I was barely sick at all, but the tiredness was brutal! I'm only now starting to feel a little more energetic. I find my back hurts sometimes, especially sitting for too long. 

Lisa- thanks :) I'm wondering that myself. There are mostly girls in my family! I've been finding my belly and breasts itchy. Just bought some moisturizer called "belly butter" today :)


----------



## vietmamsie

Lisa85 said:


> Vietmamsie - Im on disposables. I don't think i would even know how to use cloth nappies.
> How do you cope with no hot water?!? is it warm enough there all the time that you don't need it?
> Can i ask a bit of your back story were you born there or moved there for work? where did you live before?

We have hot water in our shower, but its sort of like a little box, that just heats up the water you use in the shower. So the rest of the house (sinks, washer, etc.) are only 'cold' water, which is still actually warm because it is so hot here!

My husband and I have been living abroad for over 5 years now. We moved to Istanbul tot teach English in 2008 and really just fell in love with the ex-pat lifestyle. About three years ago we moved to Vietnam thinking it would just be a one year stint, but we totally fell in love with Vietnam and South East Asia in general. Last year I took a course to become a certified teacher, and was able to finally move away from teaching English. I am now teaching art at an International School. My hubs is still teaching English, but is now doing teacher training, and teaching uni classes. We are pretty sure we want to live abroad for as long as possible. By becoming a 'real' teacher, it will allow me to enroll our child into whichever school I am teaching at, usually for free or at a great discount. Plus I feel more confident about my homeschooling abilities, if we chose to take a few years to travel more before traditional schooling becomes a priority. We hope to stay in Vietnam for a few more years, then move on to another country once our baby is school ready. I really want to live in Thailand for a year on the beach, and then head to Japan.

I am more than willing to answer any other questions you guys may have!


----------



## vietmamsie

KLMenke: Welcome! I have been pretty sore as well. My belly aches and my feet are killing me by the end of the day!


----------



## vietmamsie

Kasey84: Cute belly pic!!!!


----------



## vietmamsie

I guess I forgot to mention that I had my dr. appointment on thursday. All is well! Baby is huge! My husband finally was free to come with me, and he thought it was pretty cool to see it in there! All is well and I am happy!


----------



## Lisa85

Kasey, I moisturise my belly twice a day with body butter and my boobs once a day. I think i might start moisturising my belly 3 times a day. I really don't want stretch marks.

Vietmamsie, that is so great that your DH and you travel like that. Sounds amazing! Is it different actually living in places like Vietnam or Thailand that what it seems on holiday? I love Thailand but i don't think i could live there.
Where are you originally from?
Glad everything is good with you and bub.

I went to a baby expo today... saw so much great suff and go to try out a few things and see demos of products I've been looking at. Good some good show bags and stuff also!


----------



## hope4rainbow

IcePrincess- I've got some of each, are you cloth diapering as well?

Kasey- Lovely bump!

Karinama- Wonderful news, so happy for you both!

MLMenke- Welcome :flower:, do you want to find out the gender or wait?

Lisa- I think I'm feeling movement everyday now too! I'm starting to be able to tell the difference between digestion/gas and the baby. It's amazing!

Vietmamsie- That sounds like quite the adventure; so glad to hear baby is big and healthy!

Our anatomy scan is tomorrow afternoon! I can't wait to see how everything is developing and see him! We'll also see if the guess of boy was correct, we'll be quite surprised if they say girl!! :baby:


----------



## KLMenke

Yes we will be finding out what we are having. I'm way too impatient to wait that long! How about everyone else? 
We won't know until the beginning of December!


----------



## Kasey84

Vietmamsie- your life sounds fascinating! Living in different countries must be a wonderful experience! Oh and I travel lots and we love it, but we've never lived anywhere different. We still live close to where we both grew up. Glad to hear all is well with you and baby! Your husband must have been so excited to get to your apt :) 

Hope- you must be so excited for your scan tomorrow! Can't wait to hear the news...if your sharing that is :)

KLMenke- we have our gender scan in a couple of weeks. We're def finding out. I can't wait either :)


----------



## vietmamsie

Hope... Very excited for you! Can't wait to hear if it is a girl or a boy!

We are officially not finding out the gender... I guess we could change our mind, but I feel pretty happy with the decision. However, I have been feeling "BOY" lately, I don't know why, just a feeling. I did like 20 of those old wives tale gender tests, and it was pretty much split 50/50, so who knows!


----------



## Lisa85

Hope, I'm excited to hear about your scan. Im sure it will probably be a boy if that was their guess early on. Update us asap.

KLmenke, We will be finding out the sex. Our scan is on 11th November.... 2 weeks to go.

Kasey, can't wait for gender scans!!!!!! :happy dance:

Vietmamsie, I think boy for us to so it will be interesting to see if our instincts are right.


----------



## Lisa85

Bump pic from last week. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







17 weeks bump.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Karinama98

Welcome KLMenke. We'll be finding out the gender but will still be asking for gender neutral items on our registry. I keep saying "he" and my husband at one time thought girl. So we'll see.

With our visit our doctor asked if we wanted to do the quad blood test to rule out Downs Syndrome. I felt it was unnecessary since I'm not at high risk for DS, but DH thought we should have (he's a worrier). Anyone else opt for or deny it?

And as this pregnancy is going, I have now learned me as a passenger in a car = no good. My MS is one thing (annoying and not going away at all), but I ended up getting sick 3xs on the way home on a 2 hour drive. Poor husband had to deal with me throwing up a lot on top of a headache I had. Was miserable. 

I also found out that all of my sisters had MS practically all the way through their pregnancies - our mom apparently got sick once between all four of us. I still don't look like I'm pregnant because food and me are not on good terms right now. My doc said I gained 1 lb in a month but I suspect it was from me wearing jeans that day compared to my lightweight dress pants the prior time. Otherwise, I'm still about 3 lbs down since my first prenatal appointment at week 7.


----------



## Kasey84

Karina- I opted out of that blood test. My reasoning was that it's not a diagnostic test. If it comes back "positive" it just means there is a risk of ds (and other things it tests for). The only way to actually confirm a diagnosis is through amino, which I wouldn't do because there is a slight risk of mc with that procedure. Basically, if I tested "positive" I'd just be left wondering and worrying for the rest of the pregnancy. Also, they still look for "soft markers" of ds and other abnormalities at your anatomy scan. Either way, we are having this baby no matter what. 

I know people who've done it and some who haven't. It's suck a personal choice and those are just my reasons for not doing it. Good luck with your decision! 

Hope your ms eases soon! I've had problems with motion sickness even before pregnancy, so I really avoid being a passenger whenever I can!


----------



## hope4rainbow

We're definitely having a little boy! 149 bpm, 80th percentile, all measurements great! So happy for all the good news today!!! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







17 weeks.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Kasey84

Congrats hope!! Beautiful boy :)


----------



## Lisa85

Karina, i haven't been asked about any more DS tests yet but i wouldn't do anymore. My reasons basically are... it wouldn't change anything. We are also low risk but if i was to find out baby is DS i would still love it and i would still have it and take care of it.
Ive put on like 5kg which i just worked out in pounds 11lb!!! A lot compared to you!! lol! :blush:

Hope, Yay congratulations on a boy!! beautiful pic!! I want to go to your hospital with 3D ultrasounds! 

AFM - Not the best day... i have a head cold and a UTI. They gave me antibiotics! :(


----------



## vietmamsie

Wow Hope! So exciting! Love the pic! Beautiful little baby boy!

Lisa - Cute bump! 

Karina - My hospital didn't even give me a choice about having the DS test. Its just standard I guess. My risk level was less than 1 in 1000. I guess its good to know we are pretty much in the clear with DS. Its so weird that they focus so much on DS, it seems like there are so many other conditions that they should focus on that are actually fatal illnesses/conditions... Ones that mothers might chose to abort early, knowing the baby they are carrying will most likely die with in hours/days/weeks of birth. idk. 

AFM.... Forgot to mention that I have gained 8 kilos. OH MY GOD. This is the heaviest I have ever been in my life. My belly is massive, but other than that, I just can't figure out where this weight has gone.


----------



## Karinama98

LISA - that's what I kind of figured - we'll accept the baby either way. And like KASEY said, I know with the ultrasound they'll look at a few things that could be markers. I even asked my doctor about that when I was there on Friday, but she kept saying the blood test is a lot better to evaluate. True, but I know something with how the spinal cord is can help give an indication. But we're low risk, thusly I'm not too concerned. Just feel bad for DH as he's becoming more of a ball of nerves as the pregnancy is going on. :( Poor guy.

VIETMAMSIE - I agree with you. I know there's one specific chromosome that one of our friend's daughters was born without and has some major defects with, but she's the happiest little girl from videos I've seen of her. My mother-in-law knew someone who was pregnant with a baby that had the same chromosomal problem (trisomie 13 I believe), and they mostly figured out there was a problem via ultrasound before doing additional testing. Unfortunately she lost the baby around month 8. :( I know I did the first round of testing at the beginning, but then after knowing insurance doesn't cover these types of tests, realized it's probably for the best we don't find out. 

HOPE - awesome to know you guys got to find out. :) And that he's doing well size-wise. Are you already starting to coordinate his room?


----------



## Kasey84

Broke down and bought a Fetal Doppler today. Someone was selling one second hand so got it for a good price. Couldn't stand the worrying, especially because I'm not feeling any movement yet. Found the hb in seconds. Nice and strong and beautiful :) Hoping this will help ease my mind between appointments! 

Anyone else have one?


----------



## Lisa85

Kasey, I don't have a doppler but i can feel movement so that makes me feel good. Sometimes you can see little bumps in my stomach as it kicks. My OH loves it coz he can't feel the movement but he can see it.
Im sure you will be able to feel the movement any time now.

Hows everyone going?


----------



## Lindsay109

Lots to catch up on again :)

KLMenke, welcome! How did your appointment go, did you get to hear the heartbeat?

Vietmamsie, wow, amazing all the traveling that you and your DH (and soon to be little one) have done and plan to do! I`m glad to hear that baby is doing well :)

Kasey, love the bump pic!!

Lisa, love your bump pic too!!

Karina, I had the prenatal screening done too. I wasn`t sure if I wanted it or not, but DH felt strongly that we should (he is a worrier too) so we did. Just got the results today and I am `screen negative` which means low risk for the trisomies or open neural tube defects so that was great news! It`s put DH`s mind at ease too, so I guess it was a good thing to have done. I hope your MS lets up soon!

Hope, great ultrasound pic!! You`ve got a beautiful little boy there :)

As for me, all seems to be going well. I told work that I was pregnant last week so the secret is out now :) Good thing, because I`m starting to get a little bump now and it`s getting harder to hide.


----------



## hope4rainbow

Karinama- We ordered his crib last night! Still deciding on colors/theme. Looking forward to telling our family it's a boy this weekend at our gender reveal!


----------



## KLMenke

Hey ladies! My appointment went perfectly, and the heartbeat was 140bpm! It was so amazing to hear it for the first time. I can't wait to feel the little bugger move around, he/she is quite active! We have our gender scan on December 4th! Yay yay yay! 

Oh and I have a Doppler at home also. We hear more kicks and punches than anything cuz the baby moves so much! It's a fun way to involve dh! 

My morning sickness in the second tri has been horrible. I've only thrown up twice, both in 2nd tri! Like, what? It should be subsiding, not getting worse! So needless to say, I lost 4 pounds since my appointment 4 weeks ago. Lol. Guess that's what happens when the last thing you want to do is eat! Yikes! 

Hope everyone is feeling well! :)


----------



## vietmamsie

Wahoo KLMenke! Good to know all is well!

No Dopplers for us. I don't think I would trust one that you can buy in Vietnam... probably would shock your baby or something! 

Hope - so excited that you bought a crib! I have only bought diapers so far along with a few random things here and there. I can't wait to get some baby items in the house... it will start to feel more real!

As for baby movements, I think I may have over dosed our baby on sugar today! There was so much candy around the school... I probably had more candy today than I have had in the past year combined! Whoops! I could feel a gentle tapping in there on the way home.

I also have found that just the size of my uterus is very alarming. As I have mentioned, my belly is enormous, but you really can tell that it is all baby when I lay down and the hard uterus is still poking out! Now that t is so big, it gets in the way and just feels funny. Lots of belly itching going on these days!


----------



## morganwhite7

Hey girls, I haven't posted in a while but follow along every day! 

Nothing much going on with me other than my MS FINALLY went away! The morning of 14 weeks- pooof! So one happy momma over here. Also used our doppler again lastnight for the first time in a while and found that the moment I touched it to my belly we found the HB! So exciting! So DH and I sat and watched it fluctuate around 150 for a while. So cool. Also had an ultrasound last week and the pictures amazed us! Any guesses on the gender/nub/skull?? I posted a zoomed pic of a potty shot, I SWEAR I see a little boy wee-wee but everyone says it's the cord? What do you all think!?

Oh and next Thursday (7 DAYS!) we find out the gender in 4D!!! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1534.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 7









IMG_1515.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 11









IMG_3336.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Lisa85

Morgan!!!!! :hi: Beautiful pic!! You look like you staying slim and beautiful!!! Hooray! 
Im glad the MS has finally left.
It does look like a wee wee! haha but i don't know much about how to check. Have you been feeling like its a boy? I have a week and a half till our gender scan!! so exciting!

Vietmamsie, i bearly look pregnant lying flat on my back. I just look really wide! lol
Tapping is what the movements feel like to me. like someone is lightly poking you from the inside. Its getting stronger and more active now though. I feel like bugs is kicking me most of the day.

KLmenke, am i the only one getting fat! lol Sorry your MS has come for the second tri... very annoying! hopefully it doesn't hang around to long.

Lindsay, is that a relief that works knows? and you can show off your bump now!! :)

Hope, Ive bought a bassinet, change table and a swing thing and I'm buying the pram (stroller) next month. I need to get the dogs used to walking next to the pram safely!! this will be a challenge!! :dohh:

Happy Halloween!!! We had heaps more than normal trick or treaters last night (we usually have one or none) and we had to rush out and buy more candy and then no one else came after that!! haha. lots of chocolate for me!!!


----------



## Kasey84

Lindsay- glad all is going well :) I just told work today too...such a relief. Also getting hard for me to hide! 

KLMenke- glad to hear that your apt went well!! My oh also enjoys the Doppler :) 

Morgan- good to hear from you and glad all is well :) beautiful scan and bump pics!! You must be so excited to find out the gender soon! Could be a boy :)

Happy Halloween all!


----------



## IcePrincess

hope4rainbow said:


> IcePrincess- I've got some of each, are you cloth diapering as well? :baby:

Yes we are we did for our first child so just using the ones we had. But Ragababe looks pretty neat. Mostly I have bum genius and gdiapers.


----------



## Lisa85

Everyone is very quiet at the moment!!! 

Gender scans very soon for a few of us... mine is in 8 days!! can't wait!
I get heaps of movement these days. I swear this baby never sits still which means its just like Dad which is a daunting thought! lol

Im starting to get a few things together now for the babies room. Ordering my pram soon!! yay!

I went to the beach on the weekend... not the best idea. So uncomfortable and I'm completely exhausted still 2 days later. Most of you are probably all heading into winter but if anyone goes to the beach i suggest taking a beach chair or lots of towels to make yourself comfortable.


----------



## vietmamsie

Lisa85 said:


> I went to the beach on the weekend... not the best idea. So uncomfortable and I'm completely exhausted still 2 days later. Most of you are probably all heading into winter but if anyone goes to the beach i suggest taking a beach chair or lots of towels to make yourself comfortable.

I'm here!

Good to know about the beach, we are planning a beach holiday in the Philippines for three weeks over christmas/new years. I'll be 24-27 weeks then. We'll have to travel with all my pillows I guess! I can't get comfortable without them! 

We are thinking about going away again for a week to the beach at about 31 weeks - just a local trip, 4 hour train ride away. What do you think, too much?


----------



## Kasey84

I can't wait for my scan either...11 more days! 

I'm pretty sure I felt the baby move today :) it was amazing! Can't wait to feel full on kicks that oh can feel too! 

I haven't bought anything baby related other then maternity clothes. Maybe soon though! 

Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## Lindsay109

Morgan - love the bump and ultrasound pics! Good to hear you've got some relief from the morning sickness :)

Lisa, yes it is nice that work knows now... just gotta tell all my clients at their parents now, lol. Work would like me to wait until they figure out who will be covering for me while I'm off, but one of my client's mothers guessed on friday (and I thought I was wearing suitably loose clothing!) so they're going to have to hurry up and figure out who it's going to be! 

Kasey, good to hear you told work now too :) It is nice to have the secret out and certainly makes it feel more real with other people talking about it too. 

Lisa, you must be so excited about your scan!! Mine is still 14 days away. 

As for me, feeling lots of wiggles from baby which I LOVE!! It's very reassuring :) I've also noticed that my little bump goes lopsided sometimes, and the bigger side feels harder - I'm kinda wondering if it's baby, or is it to early for it to be baby? Anyone know?


----------



## Karinama98

I've been quiet lately - busy with work, was out of town this weekend, just tired in general. 

My MS is still around (lucky me), and lately been taking Zofran a lot more for it than I had. Think I'm just tired of an upset stomach. 

DH and I are heading to a maternity class tonight about Blended Families - aka...how do handle your household with dogs and babies. Our one dog we know will be fine with the baby, but the young one (he's a puggle a little over a year old) is really hyper active and we're trying to figure out how to handle him. If I'm ever on the couch I'm always covered with pillows across my stomach because he loves jumping on me.

We'll also be taking my 17th week photo. Last week I think was the first time I felt I looked pregnant. Scale is still staying steady at the same weight I've been for the last 3 months, but that belly is starting to show for sure. Might have felt some "fluttering" last week, but not really too sure.


----------



## Lisa85

Vietmamsie, Haha!! yes pillow forte is essential!! You sound like your just as uncomfortable as i am. Hopefully where your going they have beach chairs or sun chairs. If not take extra towels.
Your train trip i would suggest a lumbar pillow would be an essential. Im going on a 3 hour drive in a few weeks for a weekend away so ill let you know how i go!

Kasey, So exciting!! How amazing does the movement feel! Feels like mine is doing flips at the moment... that doesn't feel so great. haha

Lindsay, what do you do for work? 
14 days will go fast. i feel like time is flying so fast!!
Sometime when i roll over in bed or get up to go to the bathroom it feel harder on one side. I assumed the baby curled up on the side i was laying on. It crazy how big the baby is already!!

Karina, That sucks you're still feeling sick! 
Please let me know how you go at the class. Im starting to work on my dogs now but it would be great to have some extra tips. Im starting to ban my pugalier from the couch a bit and he give me the saddest face! 
the movements will get stronger and stronger. It probably took a week from when i felt the first movement to start feeling it every day and now another week or two later i feel it all day every day unless I'm busy and distracted.
 



Attached Files:







chilli.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Lisa85

Hey mummas! I just got up off the couch and starting getting a really bad stitch like pain from my ribs to my hip on the right hand side. Any ideas? i was think round ligament pain but i think it goes up to high for that. Its worse when I'm standing up and has been going on for the last half hour.
Have any of you experienced this?


----------



## Kasey84

Lindsay- must be wonderful to feel lots of movement :) just last night when I was lied down I noticed that my bump was harder on one side too. I'm assuming it's where the baby was positioned! 

Karina- I'm sorry your still feeling sick. That must be so frustrating. I hope it goes away soon! I've only gained about 3 1/2 pounds, but my bump is looking much more noticeable. I'm sure the weight will come eventually! 

Lisa- I haven't experienced anything like what you mentioned. Maybe round ligament pain does stretch up that far! Just mention it to your dr.


----------



## Lindsay109

Karina, how did your class go? Any tips? We also have a dog (a very big one... she's about 90 lbs). Fortunately she is a gentle giant so we're not too worried, she does love baby toys though, lol. Probably because baby toys and dog toys all have squeakers, crinkly bits, etc. She won't pick up anything that belongs to DH or I, but seems to be drawn to baby toys, lol. 

Lisa, I don't know how you resist those eyes! I hope your pain has settled down. I would probably think round ligament pain too, and perhaps you pulled another muscle as well, everything is interconnected in there. I'm an occupational therapist and I work primarily with kids.

Glad to know I'm not the only one who's bump gets harder on one side or the other. I think it's baby too... not sure what else it could be.


----------



## Lisa85

Thanks for your comments ladies... the pain lasted the rest of the day and seems to have gone over night. I think it was round ligament in the end because the pain in my ribs disappeared a few hours later. I also ended up getting short of breath for a while there. I think the baby maybe turned a weird way and was push up.


----------



## vietmamsie

Lisa - Sorry you had so much pain. I have little pains that come and go.. I have a feeling if they ever got strong I would be headed to the ER! Feel better and take it easy!


----------



## Karinama98

The pains when they come suck. I don't get them long, but occasionally get them in waves. Almost like I can time it with some of them when they start. Had it happen last night for about 1-2 minutes with about 10 seconds in between. Wasn't sure if it was baby maybe kicking in the same spot over and over though. 

Ah the unknowns of what's going on inside. lol


----------



## Lisa85

The pain ended up lasting for the rest of the night but i think it was the round ligament pain in the end. The pain up in my ribs went away and it was just down lower. I also got short of breath which i also got last night. Im thinking the baby has learnt how to get straight up and down and has been kicking up high.

3 more sleeps until scan!!!! yay!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Kasey84

Glad your feeling better Lisa! Wow- just 3 more sleeps :D exciting!


----------



## Lisa85

Haha!! i realised i already told you guy what ended up happening yesterday.

My brain lately has just left the building. I can't remember anything. I can't even remember to close the bread bag and put the butter back in the fridge.
I think i should stop driving! lol :dohh:


----------



## Kasey84

I hear ya Lisa! Pregnancy brain is real! I was running around looking for my socks this morning only to realize after 5 minutes that they were draped over my shoulder where I put them while I packed my lunch for work!


----------



## Karinama98

Heck I "lost" my car keys after I locked the house and got into the car. I for some reason threw them out in the garbage bag I keep in my car. Figured that out after I searched my car for 5 minutes!


----------



## Lisa85

:haha: lol!!!! Glad im not the only one! I feel so stupid all the time. I can't even keep concentration when my OH is talking. If he tells me a story i have to ask him to tell me the start again coz i already forgot it. :blush:


----------



## KLMenke

Hey ladies! Just wondering if any of you have tried taking zofran for morning sickness? My Dr prescribed it to me today as a back up plan in case my unisom and vitamin b6 combo fails me. I've heard good things, and hope I never have to use it... but hopefully I can start gaining weight instead of losing! As of now,.I'm still almost 2 pounds less than before I got pregnant. The belly is definitely getting bigger, but eating and keeping food down some days seems so difficult! 

I also agree on the pregnancy brain... for God's sake, I side swiped a parked car in a parking lot. Like, really? They should take our licenses away lol. I do think it's because we are focusing on all things baby and forgetting literally everything else. 

Hope everyone is doing well... my gender scan and next appt isn't until December 4th, I think, ugh. So far away!


----------



## morganwhite7

It's a GIRL !!!!!! 

Marley Willow White <3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Lisa85

How gorgeous Morgan!! Congratulations!!!! Im so excited for you. Beautiful name too!
:yipee::yipee:


----------



## Lisa85

KLmenke, Not sure about Zofran I'm sorry. I do think someone has it though coz i remember seeing it somewhere.
I hope you don't end up with MS the whole pregnancy. My SIL lost 9kg (19.8 pounds) in the first 4 months of her pregnancy and bubs was completely fine.
That sucks about side swiping the car. I definitely don't feel 100% driving. Especially at night.


----------



## IcePrincess

Congrats Morgan! That is exciting!


----------



## morganwhite7

Thank you girls!!!

I have Zofran and looove it for emergencies..it's the only INSTA-fix there is!! MS finally subsided though at 15 weeks :)


----------



## Karinama98

KLmenke - I just had my physician get me a refill on my Zofran. It has helped a lot when it comes down to a last resort, and usually kicks in (for me at last) within 5-10 minutes. There have been times I didn't have it accessible for long periods of time and ended up getting really sick because of it. I'm at week 17 +3 right now, and forsee using it for MS for a while still since mine won't give up.

Morgan - Awesome news. :) Love the scan, and that soft spot is definitely noticable. I'll be finding mine out in 17 days.


----------



## Karinama98

And has anyone else had a UTI during their pregnancy yet? I was diagnosed with one last week and was on Bactrim for 5 days, which has screwed up my digestive system to the point I'm in pain from the cramping my stomach has been doing the last few days. Was wondering if anyone else had been on any other antibiotics for it. The doctor I saw at my work clinic here didn't give me Macrobid since they knew it would cause nausea, and since I already have problems with it, she didn't want to make it worse.


----------



## KLMenke

Could you try a probiotic? Im a pharmacy technician, and antibiotics kill the good bacteria along with the bad, making your stomach super upset and making it difficult to use the bathroom period. Maybe check with your ob? That might help!


----------



## Kasey84

Congrats Morgan!!! Great scan pic and LOVE the name :)


----------



## vietmamsie

Morgan! Wahoooo! So excited! Love the name! Willow has been one our list for a while too!

So, what are we at now? One girl and one boy so far?


----------



## vietmamsie

Lisa85 said:


> :haha: lol!!!! Glad im not the only one! I feel so stupid all the time. I can't even keep concentration when my OH is talking. If he tells me a story i have to ask him to tell me the start again coz i already forgot it. :blush:

I can't remember anything... I keep forgetting really simple words, and will be in the middle of explaining a concept to my class and just totally forget what its called. My middle schools just laugh at this point, but my high schoolers look at me like I have something really wrong. Yikes!


----------



## Lisa85

Karen, i had a UTI last week. The doc gave my amoxicil i think it was called for 5 days. I also make sure i have a go quality yoghurt a day for the probiotics like KLmenke said. Mine seems to have cleared up now but I'm still paranoid its not completely gone.

Vietmamsie, poor thing... at least i only do that in front of my friends and family. haha 
I think thats right.. 1 boy and 1 girl so far and more news coming next week. Two more sleeps for me!!

Im starting to get pain right up where my ribs meet but in my stomach muscles of that make sense. like its been stretch to much. Very uncomfortable.
Also feeling very blahhh this week. Really cloudy and unmotivated to do anything. Even my prenatal yoga was a struggle this morning.


----------



## Lisa85

1 more sleep till scan!!!!!!! 
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Kasey84

Yay Lisa!! Can't wait to hear the news :)


----------



## Lisa85

me either!! This time tomorrow ill be driving to the hospital!!!!! 
I can't believe how excited i am... I'm not going to be able to sleep tonight!

How are you going Kasey?


----------



## vietmamsie

Exciting!!! Can't wait to find out what you are having Lisa! Did I tell you that a woman at work, who claims she has never been wrong at guessing, predicted a girl for me. It made me pretty excited! We shall see!


----------



## Brieanna

Morgam-congrats! What a beautiful scan! :)

Karina- I had a bad problem with uti's before and I started taking cranberry pills. They mainly prevent them, but if a uti is mild they stop them. This pregnancy I haven't had any and I have taken cranberry pills every day. 

So exciting to see what everyone is having! Almost makes me not want to be on team yellow, lol. :)


----------



## Brieanna

I have baddddd pregnancy brain too! When I cook I have to look at the recipes over and over because as soon as I read it and go to grab the ingredient I forget what I need! Some meals that are supposed to take 30 minutes to make have taken me more than an hour! 

The other day I made homemade pumpkin bread and as I was about to put it in the oven I noticed it looked funny. I couldn't figure it out, but then I noticed the pumpkin puree still sitting on the counter!!! I forgot to put pumpkin in my pumpkin bread! :dohh:


----------



## Kasey84

Lisa- all is well with me...getting bigger by the minute I'm sure! That's how's it feels anyway :) 5 more sleeps untily scan!!! Time is flying! Hard to believe we're all at or almost at the halfway point! 

Vietmamsie- my friends mom, who seems to have a "sixth sense" about these things says I'm having a girl too :) 

Brieanna- looms like we're all suffering from pregnancy brain! Lol 

Anyone else still feeling tired/low energy? I thought energy was supposed to come back in second tri!! I don't think mine has :(


----------



## Lisa85

3 and a half hours till my appointment!!!! My prediction is boy but we will see!

Brieanna, i don't know how you can stay team yellow. I can see that it would be very exciting to find out when baby is born but I'm sooooooo excited to find out today. Im actually surprised i didn't go and pay to get a scan sooner!!

Kasey, I know.... it almost half way! its gone so fast. My belly seems to have grown heaps in the last week or two. I think its growth spurt time according to my pregnancy app.
I have been really low energy the last few weeks. I did get my energy back for a while but now its all gone and I'm tired and grumpy all the time. My OH is coping it big time! :haha:
Cant wait for your scan!!

Vietmamsie, i wonder if the prediction will be right. Every part of me believes I'm having a boy so lets see if my womans intuition is correct. My OH and almost everyone i know has said girl.

Let you all know how i go soon!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Lisa85

Ok apparently my appointment is on Wednesday.

I am absolutely positive they told me Monday the 11th coz i remember saying my midwife appointment is they day after.
Im having and emotional pregnant moment and crying about it! lol


----------



## IcePrincess

Karinama98 said:


> And has anyone else had a UTI during their pregnancy yet? I was diagnosed with one last week and was on Bactrim for 5 days, which has screwed up my digestive system to the point I'm in pain from the cramping my stomach has been doing the last few days. Was wondering if anyone else had been on any other antibiotics for it. The doctor I saw at my work clinic here didn't give me Macrobid since they knew it would cause nausea, and since I already have problems with it, she didn't want to make it worse.

I am a pharmacist and just got finished amoxicillin for 7 days for a bad UTI that was making me have vaginal bleeding. I thought I was having another mc. But all seems well now. I am taking probiotics all through this pregnancy and increased my dose while on amoxicillin. Regular dose is 5 alternating with 10 billion cells daily of multistrain probiotic. During treatment and for a week after I doubled it to 20 billion active cells. I am prone to yeast infection while on antibiotics and this really helped! Hope you feel better!


----------



## vietmamsie

Oh no Lisa! Sorry for the mix up... that sucks! I know you were really exited too. Don't worry - Wednesday will come soon enough!


----------



## Karinama98

Kasey: I'm so tired during this trimester. Had no loss of energy during the first trimester like I did the first time. But then again, the last three weekends I've been so busy that I just feel worn out for the rest of the week. Thankfully next weekend is when I can start catching up.

Lisa: Sorry to hear about the mix up. I've been hearing that a lot lately that doctors apparently switch things or don't tell their patients the right date/time their appointment is. :(

IcePrincess: I got a call from my physician today saying my follow up sample appears to be ok in relation to bacteria, but still had a trace of blood in it. I haven't had any symptoms really since day 2 or so of the Bactrim. Unfortunately for me I'm allergic to amoxicillin and pencillin-based drugs (found out the hard way a few years ago after I looked like a lepper with how bad of a reaction I had). I'll be talking to my OB in 2 weeks at my scan appointment about the Dx and everything. I'm surprised they didn't call me about it since I was Dx'd w/ the UTI a week after having a UA done at my OB's office.


----------



## Kasey84

Sorry about the mix up Lisa! I can imagine how disappointed you must be. Hopefully Wednesday comes quickly :)


----------



## Lisa85

Had my midwife appointment today and my blood pressure was a little high. 135/70 I don't know much about blood pressure so I'm not to sure what that means exactly. Hopefully is doesn't get any higher.
My mum told me the other day that she got preeclampsia with her first pregnancy so of course I'm paranoid about that now.
Bubbas HB was 135 and 20 week scan tomorrow!! Hooray!


----------



## Lisa85

Random question... just noticed my thumb nails and half blue and a little on some other nails. Any ideas??


----------



## hope4rainbow

Morgan, congratulations on your sweet little girl!!!

Have a lovely scan, Lisa!! Can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## vietmamsie

The only thing I have noticed about my nails is how fast they are growing! I sweat I just cut them a week ago, but they are already too long to use my phone with! They are so strong too! Wowser!


----------



## Karinama98

Lisa - nothing with my nails as of yet, so I'm not help in that regard. 

But as for the blood pressure, the typical average should be 120/80. In relation to your numbers, your bottom number is good, but your top number (the systolic number) is a little high. Since our hearts have 4 chambers, these numbers reflect how hard our hearts are pumping blood to the rest of the body. In relation to your higher number, this is when the heart is at maximum pressure during contraction of the heart - the lower number (or the diastolic number) is the arterial wall pressure during the relaxation phase of the heart. 

I'm constantly paranoid about my blood pressure since my dad had high blood pressure for a good chunk of his latter life. After I MC'd back in March, I saw my BP go from 80/60 the night of the MC when I passed out, up to 150/100 at my follow up visit with my OB after the MC (being in a room full of pregnant women with their toddlers didn't help with my stress after that). Lately I appear to average about 115/78 when I got to the doctors as of late.

If your BP is elevated for long periods of time, this can cause stress on the heart which can cause a few problems. I'm sure they talked to you about it, and your mom may have given you some insight about her experience with preclampsia, but check out https://www.mayoclinic.com/health/preeclampsia/DS00583 for additional information about it.

I hope this info helps a little.


----------



## Lisa85

Quick update... Still at the hospital coz the baby wasn't in the right position to get a good check on the heart so I'm having a soda and walking around. 
I have a low lying placenta which the guy went a bit quiet about but from what google tells me it basically means I need a c section if it doesn't move by 32 weeks. 
Bubs looks all healthy other than that. 

And we are having a GIRL!!!!!!! 

Update more when I get back home.


----------



## Lisa85

I ended up seeing the OB after my scan and he was very reassuring. My placenta is completely covering my cervix and if it doesn't move ill need to c section. Im not holding my breath its going to move enough since it completely covering my cervix. 
I have another scan booked for Feb to see if its moved.

My little girl is all healthy other than that.
  



Attached Files:







3d photo.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 7


----------



## vietmamsie

A Girl!!! What wonderful news!!!! Exciting!

As for the possible c-section... really good that we have technology these days to detect something like that. It sounds like you have Placenta Previa which used to be really bad news for both mom and baby before c-sections were able to be preformed. I hope it moves, but good to know that all is well and a c-section is always an option.


----------



## Karinama98

She looks all comfy and sleepy in there. :) Very nice picture, and glad to hear the scan went well. Good thing they noticed the low lying placenta now vs later on down the road.


----------



## morganwhite7

Lisa beautiful little girl... love the face close-up! Aren't they just precious little things?!!? So excited to hear everyone else's results! 

My belly button is beginning to POP again haha I am loving the roundness that has begun. So exciting. AND I've been feeling pressure, pressure, pressure on the right- then a FLOP- then little feet wiggle on the left... I then have to wait another day for anything else haha but still so nice to finally FEEL something! Hoping everyone is well.. I don't update much but it has been pretty uneventful lately- THANK GOD! MS has gone away finally at 16 weeks like last time.. and just trying to make it through the work day not being too preoccupied with Googling baby girl items! We have another scan to monitor cervix/placenta and the Quad-Screen bloodwork next week. And then Thanksgiving and before we know it- Christmas!! Wow time just seems to be FLYING by! :)


----------



## Kasey84

Lisa- Congrats!! What a beautiful little girl you have there :) Glad to hear baby is doing well! It's a good thing they picked up on the placenta covering the cervix. Now they can plan ahead! 

Morgan- Feeling the movements is pretty awesome! Glad your doing well and that you ms has subsided :) 

I can barely contain myself now and not sure how I'm going to wait for Friday!


----------



## Lindsay109

Hey ladies, catching up again :)

I was laughing about all the baby brains stories! I've got a few as well! The worst was last week when I completely forgot to go and see a client - it was written in my dayplanner, I had her file with me, and for some reason it just didn't click, how embarrassing! Fortunately she was very forgiving, lol.

Morgan, congrats!!! What a beautiful scan photo, and I love her name :)

Karina, I hope your UTI has resolved! I haven't had one during pregnancy, but have had them in the past, very unpleasant!

Kasey, I am tired too. I'm not tired all the time, but I am finding I fatigue very quickly, and when that happens my motivation goes out the window. I'm looking forward to your update after friday!!

Lisa, congrats on the exciting news!!!! What a great photo :) I'll keep my fingers crossed that your placenta moves!

As for me, I've got my 20 week scan on monday, I'm excited and anxious all at the same time :) We are planning to find out gender so hopefully baby will be in a good position for that. My bump seems to have grown quite a lot in the last week - definitely looking pregnant now :)


----------



## Lisa85

Thanks ladies!! its very exciting!!

Vietmamsie, it is wonderful we have excellent medicine these days. I keeps occurring to me that if this happened back in the day that me and the baby may have died during birth but because of c section its not a big deal.
Ill probably regret saying this but the thought of having a planned c section makes me a little sad ill miss out on waiting to go into labour and the rush to the hospital and the whole natural birth experience. A planned c section just sounds a little boring. haha

Karina, She does look very comfy in there. She would move either to get the right shots the tech needed. She just wanted to stay there no matter what i did. i had to jump around, walk around, roll from sided to side, have a soda and she barely budged! haha Stubborn like her mum!!

Morgan, my belly button is on its way out also. looks weird to me! 
Thats great the MS is gone!! You must be feeling pretty good about that. How exciting your starting to feel the movement. I love it so much!!
Good luck with your next scan.

Kasey, Friday will be here before you know it. I can't wait to hear what your having. We have 2 girls and 1 boy here so far right?!

Lindsay, I think we are all embarrassing! My whole family was laughing at me last night coz i misunderstood a simple email. :( 
I feel like my bump has grown heaps in the last week also.
Good luck with your scan on Monday. Cant wait to hear!!


----------



## Kasey84

Here's the latest bump picture :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Lisa85

Beautiful bump kasey!! Its all getting so exciting with gender reveals and growing bumps!!


----------



## vietmamsie

cute bump!

So much to say over here.... So excited for so many little girls. I can't wait to see some of the things you guys are picking out.

My belly button is almost out as well. It is pretty much flat at this point and looks so funny! Movement went from nothing to CRAZY in less than a week. This baby is moving and grooving all the time. I spend a lot of time rubbing and touching my belly and the baby actually responds to it with more kicks. It feels so wonderful to be getting to bond with my little one already! I just wish my husband could feel it...

It has been pretty hard since my husband and I work pretty much opposite schedules... I am already asleep by the time he gets home. I feel like he is missing out on so much in regards to the baby. I also feel like we are missing some much needed couple time before this baby arrives. We finally sorted out our Christmas Holiday, so hopefully we will get in some much needed couple time then!


----------



## morganwhite7

Kasey what a cute bump!!! How many weeks are you? 
Jw since I know I'm due the very last day in April so a bit behind the rest of you girls! :)


----------



## Kasey84

Lindsay- can't wait to hear news of your scan on Monday :) 

Vietmamsie- hope you and oh get to spend lots of time together over Christmas! I know how hard that is. My oh works on rotation in northern Canada on a mining site, so he's gone for 3 weeks and then home for 3 weeks. He's leaving again in 2 weeks, but fortunately will be home just in time for Christmas! Now that the baby is moving and the belly is growing I know he'll really feel like he's missing out when he's away and he'll see such a difference each time he comes home! 

Morgan- I'm 18 weeks tomorrow :) not too far ahead of you.


----------



## Karinama98

It's crazy for me to see the difference in how big some bumps are compared to others at the same point. I'm 18 + 2 and I'm only starting to get a bump. The other day I decided to wear my maternity work pants and a maternity shirt and DH looked at me from across the room and was surprised at how big it's gotten. I guess for me it'll be a slower process of showing since I have tight abs from before the pregnancy. I was reading that having more toned abs before getting pregnant may mean not showing nearly as quickly.


----------



## Lisa85

Vietmamsie, my OH can feel kicks... can't be to far away until he can feel it. Can you see the kicks?

Karina, Ive also heard that about the stomach muscles but i have strong stomach muscles also and mines grown heaps. Im think thats coz I'm quite narrow though.

Sooo emotional this week... I'm having a cry for the 4th time already this week.

1. cried coz i went to my appointment on the wrong day
2. cried coz my favourite girl on the Bachelor didn't get a rose
3. cried coz my SIL who i looooooove won't come to my baby shower coz of family drama coz she doesn't want to stress me out. Her friend went into labour at her shower because of family drama stress and anger.
4. cried just now coz i feel overwhelmed with all the baby things i have to buy.

And then yelling at my OH for breathing to loud lol!!!! CRAZY!


----------



## Brieanna

Morgan- I agree, time is flying! I was looking at the calender to see how long until my monthly doctors appointment I was surprised to see it's right around the corner! It seems like I just went. 

Lindsay-Hopefully baby is in a good position on Monday! I had the quad screening last time and as long as it is good I don't have to have another scan since I am team yellow. But I kind of want to get one anyway, just to see how baby is doing! :)

Karina-having tight abs will make it take longer to show but, if my friend is any example, when you DO pop it is very noticeable! Like overnight bump, lol. :)

vietmamsie-I kept/keep a pregnancy journal and write in it weekly. It has prompts and it reminds me of things to tell OH when he gets home from work that are happening in my life about the baby. Also, the baby can hear soon so you can start reading stories to your belly together to get him more involved.

kasey-Beautiful bump. :) So glad your OH will be home for Christmas! My OH has to work on our Thanksgiving but we get Christmas and it makes me so happy!

Lisa-I get emotional too and find myself crying for no reason. Is there any way you can do something special with your sil after the shower? Like go to lunch? I hate it when stupid drama make things hard.


I love feeling the baby move! dd hardly moved at all and she turned out to be a pretty easy going baby so it makes me afraid because this one moves all the time! Finally after weeks of traveling everywhere this weekend OH and I can hang out together!

We have been talking about moving for the last year and it looks like it will finally be happening! We are looking for houses in the Austin area so OH can get a better job and I can work on my masters or getting a nursing degree. I am so excited because we have only rented and I am sick of not being able to decorate or paint like I want to. I told OH we better pick out a house soon because if we wait too long to move I won't be able to help as much, except to tell him where to put everything, lol. :)


----------



## Kasey84

I'm in the waiting room for my ultrasound...feeling like a kid on Christmas morning :)


----------



## morganwhite7

WOOT WOOT Kasey!!! I'll be checking in frequently to see your update!!! 

I love all the excitement this part of pregnancy brings! :)


----------



## Kasey84

Baby is looking healthy and doing well. Hb of 158 :) Only thing is they couldn't tell the sex for sure...going back for another try on November 27! 

Here's the little one-
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## hope4rainbow

Lisa- Congratulations on your sweet girl!!! I too am very emotional. I cried today over getting a flu shot. I hate that there are so many conflicting things over immunizing. I want to protect him from illnesses, but I don't want to put preservatives from the shot into his body. My doctor was very firm on it though, and since I work in an elementary I agree that it's important.

vietmamsie- I know what you mean about opposite schedules. My husband is a chef so he works all weekend and lots of nights during the week. It does make our time together more precious.

Brieanna- We're in Austin! I love it here.

Kasey- Beautiful picture!! I think it's a girl!! :flower:

My husband painted our son's room and put together his crib and changing table this week! I just love him. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







20weeksroom.jpg
File size: 44.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Kasey84

Lisa- I'm quite emotional and middy as well. Can cry for almost no reason and poor oh can sometimes irritate me just by being around! Hormones are powerful! 

Brieanna- It will be so exciting to get a place you can make your own :) Hope you find the perfect home for your family :)

Hope- I get a lot of people thinking its a girl. Oh is convinced its a boy. I'm dying to find out!! Love your nursery color! Must be exciting to see it all starting to come together :)


----------



## Lindsay109

I get serious bump envy looking at the pictures on this thread! I am starting to look pregnant, have have nowhere near the bump you ladies have, I'm jealous! 

Kasey, cute bump and I love the scan pic! What a cutie!! I'm looking forward to your next scan on the 27th :)

Vietmamsie, the movement is such an amazing feeling isn't it! I keep putting my hand on my bump because I'm sure some day soon I'll be able to feel it from the outside. I also can't wait for hubby to be able to feel it too!

Lisa, I'm pretty emotional these days too! 

Brieanna, good luck with the house hunt and moving! 

Hope, I love your nursery colour and crib! I'm sure it makes it seem so much more real having the baby furniture up!

As for me, I'm getting excited for my scan on monday. Gonna try and keep busy this weekend so the time goes by quickly :)


----------



## vietmamsie

Tried to post earlier, but it got deleted! Whoops! 

I also can't wait for my husband to be able to feel the baby, it feels so cool and strange! I have a feeling it will be a while before I actually see the movement, I think I have a pretty thick isolation around my middle!

Also keeping a journal! Will be nice to look back on! All the weeks sort of blend together at this point!

Another cute bump! Thanks for sharing. Will try to attach my picture... mind you I look MASSIVE. It was at the end of the day when I tend to look my biggest.


----------



## vietmamsie

Sorry, last one didn't work! Here it is!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0251 copy.jpg
File size: 51.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Lisa85

Vietmamsie, wow!! i though my bump was big but yours is huge!! So cute!

Lindsay, can't wait to hear about your scan!! 

Kasey, im glad im not the only one!! Were you disappointed they couldn't get the sex. Was bubs not participating in the scan?

Hope, i understand about the flu vac. I hate having any medication while pregnant. I got my flu shot before my mmc last time so i don't need another one yet so I'm happy about that.

Brieanna, I will do something with my SIL before. we see them a lot. Just sucks not to be able to have her there.
That will be nice to get your own place before bubs comes.

I am the only one that can see and feel kicks from the outside?!? i have been able to for about 2 weeks now.


----------



## Lisa85

I went shopping with a friend yesterday and we bought some clothes for bubs. Not very practical ones but we had fun!!! My little girl need dresses and hair clips right!! haha
 



Attached Files:







clothes.jpg
File size: 69.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Kasey84

Lindsay- can't wait to hear about your scan tomorrow!

Beautiful picture Vietmamsie! You've got quite the bump :) 

Lisa- I was soooo disappointed not to find out the sex. I'm dying to know! I think the tech had an idea, but couldn't get a good enough view to be 100 % sure. I can sometimes feel kicks from the outside now. Oh keeps missing it though. Love the little girls clothes! Too cute :)


----------



## vietmamsie

yeah, people are sort of weirded out by how big it is. My husband just laughs and laughs. He always said I would have a big belly once I got pregnant!

Feeling a little stress from work. Thinking I may have to step down from some of my responsibilities in the new year. Just need to focus on my classes, not everyone else's needs as well. DH thinks I should just quit He said I'm not getting to enjoy this pregnancy as much as I should get to Since I have always wanted to be pregnant, and we are pretty sure we only want one, it seems sort of sad to be miserably trudging to school each day, 45 minutes each way. I think instead, I might just quit two weeks earlier than planned, and get out of there mid feb. We'll see!


----------



## Karinama98

I'm still not feeling the baby like all you ladies are. I think maybe in the last week I felt 1-2 things that could have been baby, but not sure. I know I read that some women may not feel anything until week 20 or so. Here's to hoping at my scan next week Monday that things are going well. 

And let me bounce this off of everyone. From what I know, most of us are past where we were when we MC'd (if you experienced a MC). Many are excited, which I can completely understand. I know from trying to do online research about emotions after being pregnant again after a loss that what I'm going through isn't abnormal...but I feel abnormal. 

I still can't get excited about it. If people ask me how things are going, verbally talking about the pregnancy is the last thing I want to do. Am I afraid that something is wrong, will go wrong, is wrong?! Always. DH has been really worried about me because he sees how it affects me, and he wishes I could get excited about the pregnancy. I've cried while telling him I just feel nothing about it. I keep thinking about the one we lost, and I know there's nothing I can or could do to make that go away. If I lost it differently, maybe I'd feel different, but the images of the night we lost our little one roll through my head occasionally like a bad movie that won't end. Even as I type this I'm crying because I still hurt so much inside. 

I wish I could be happy for what our future little one will bring us. Will next week's gender/anatomy scan help me feel better? One could hope. Will it take me up until I'm holding the baby in my arms to realize life is good? It could as I read some women have felt that way until they gave birth. 

Sorry this isn't the most uplifting post I've written. Maybe it's more therapy for me to get my thoughts about it down and out. 

The one thing DH and I are both concerned about is me going through post partum depression after the delivery. Especially with how I've been feeling as it is. :(


----------



## morganwhite7

Karinama98- I totally understand where you're coming from, and for me, YES the gender scan helped me feel to better.. like this is real and going to end up okay. To be able to really bond with the little girl or boy, to imagine who they might be really helps. We lost our son after 12 days in the NICU and every day I am so thankful to have a little rainbow girl to counteract the pain. It will NEVER EVER EVERR go away.. when a mother loses a child, there is nothing that heals that pain. Even another. I still struggle like you to imagine life WITH this child, thinking that it STILL will never happen to me. I can't get it out of my head that we lost such a precious little person, and why not the next? (SO irrational, but PAL mommas have so many extra worries) It is hard for me to understand how women have so many healthy babies and successful pregnancies. 9 months is a long time to wait to meet your LO.. so much time to worry and want to rush to get them safe into your arms. I am glad you brought this up, as I struggle with the same issues everyday, while trying to be thankful for what we've been so graciously blessed with. I hope you continue to speak your mind, after all this is a PAL thread and we're ALL a part of a sad, sad mommy club. 

To all the little angels lost- we think about you everyday. Here's an important quote that's helped me to explain this to others who don't know our pain:

"A 'Rainbow Baby' is the understanding that the beauty of a rainbow does not negate the ravages of the storm. When a rainbow appears, it doesn't mean the storm never happened or that the family is not still dealing with its aftermath. What it means is that something beautiful and full of light has appeared in the midst of the darkness and clouds. Storm clouds may still hover but the rainbow provides a counterbalance of color, energy and hope."

Sending my love to everyone <3 :hugs:


----------



## Lisa85

Beautifully said Morgan. I can't even imagine the pain you went through. Your strength is an inspiration.

For me i am much past where i had a mmc and while i still think about it all the time i had to make a conscious decision to focus on this pregnancy and to not let the worry consume me. I decided that what will happen will happen no matter what i do. All i can do is make sure i eat right and take my vitamins but other than that its out of my control. I choose to think that everything will be ok until such a time that it is not ok and then i will deal with that. I know its not that simple to just think that way but it is possible. Also try to stay strong for my OH... he worrys much more than i do so i put on a strong face for him and and little niggles or pain i try not to make a big deal out of it coz he think i should rush to hospital if i have a head ache.
Our angels will always be us but your growing LO needs you and your love and he or she will make you feel better if you let them.

The time i feel most upset about my mmc is when people ask me... is this your first??!! Of course i have to say yes but it upsets me that our angels are forgotten and just make other people uncomfortable to talk about. I tend to try and talk about my angel as much as i can as i hate the way everyone is so secretive about mc. I didn't even know what a mmc was until i had one. Thats not right... women need to know that it is very common and that its not just mc, theres also mmc and other issues that all happen very early on. I wish i knew before!

Sorry if that comes across i little tough but that is how i deal with it and I'm sure its not for everyone but it works for me.


----------



## Kasey84

Karina your post brought tears to my eyes because I can totally relate. Please know that your not alone in how your feeling and never hesitate to express your thoughts and feelings here. That's what this group is for :) 

This pregnancy had been so different for me. The excitement, joy and attachment I felt with my last pregnancy has been replaced by worry, fear, anxiety, guilt and a ton of other emotions that seem to be pulling me in a million different directions. It can be very overwhelming. 

I also feel uneasy talking about this pregnancy (except within this group), though I can't really explain why. I agree with Lisa too, it's so hard when asked if this is my first baby. I always say yes, though I'm thinking no and then I feel guilty for not acknowledging my angel outloud. 

Just about a week ago I was crying to my oh that I must be a terrible mother for not feeling the excitement and attachment with this baby that I felt with my last. I feel guilty about this, but the reality is I felt that love and attachment before and then my world came crashing down when I lost the baby. I think it's fear and self-preservation that keeps me from feeling excited and attached like I wish I could. I've come to accept that that this is life with PAL. I don't think there's any way to experience mc/loss and not be impacted in subsequent pregnancies. 

As Morgan said, I do think my anatomy scan helped. Seeing my baby in beautiful detail, healthy and growing did change things for me just a little. It made the baby more real and the possibility of holding him/her in my arms seem within reach for the first time! 

That's not to say I won't still struggle with my emotions. For everytime I think of this baby I'm carrying, I think of the one I lost. How can I not? That's what us mommas do...think of our children no matter where they are. 

I'm hoping the excitement and attachment I desperately want will come when I have my baby in my arms, but for now I'm trying to to be too hard on myself. 

I can also understand your concern about post partum depression. It's crossed my mind as well given the complex feelings I've had. I just know I have to be very aware of my feelings after birth and be honest if I'm depressed so that I can seek the help I need. 

Sending big hugs and hoping your next scan brings some relief and reassurance <3


----------



## Karinama98

You guys are awesome. Thank you for your open, honest thoughts. We all are dealing with our losses the best way we can in our own ways. I'm glad to know I'm not the only one who feels this way.

I also agree I hate when people ask if this is my first since literally my MC happened a day before I was going to announce it at work, and was 5 days after we announced it on Facebook. With those at work this time around, I have explained to them we did have a loss (to bring attention that MCs do happen). At that point they then can understand why I don't have the excitement in my eyes that they're expecting.

Morgan, everytime I think of what you've been through, I tear up. I could only imagine what it would have been like, but I am also grateful to know that you are doing so well and are excited about your LO. :)

Kasey, I cried on my DH's shoulder about a week ago about things as well. His mother has been texting me weekly asking questions, and I asked him if he could tell her to stop because I just don't want to talk about things.

Lisa, I give you props for how you're handling it. I wish I could feel that way at times. Hopefully one day in the future I can.


----------



## Lisa85

Kasey and Karina i hope the excitement will come for you soon. Its such a shame that the excitement is taken away because of what we have been through.
I definitely agree though the i feel much much better after my anatomy scan. Knowing that its a girl and that she is healthy has made me relax all the more and i am definitely more excited that i was before. Feels more real now i know its a girl.
I still worry of course and this low lying placenta does concern me. Im going away this weekend to a small town so I'm concerned about something going wrong while I'm there and i can't get to a hospital as quick as i would like.

:hugs: to you ladies! we will have our rainbows in our arms soon enough!


----------



## Lisa85

Vietmamsie, you should leave work early if you are able to. Im not working and i love it. Honestly i don't know how i could work during this pregnancy. Between the tiredness and back and round ligament pain i think it would be near impossible.
I love your bump! You look absolutely beautiful!! :flower:


----------



## Brieanna

Karina- I think the scan will help, but so will feeling the baby everyday. It makes you realize there really is a little person in there. 
Morgan-I agree with Karina. You are truly an inspiration! 
I agree mc's shouldn't be kept secret. When I had my first and started googling I was surprised how common they are. I assumed that people saw the two lines and 9-10 months later there was a healthy little baby!

It is sad that we are jaded and can't be as obliviously happy about our pregnancies as many of our friends. I had a mc then dd then another mc before this pregnancy but this one is so different than when I was pregnant with dd. after the first mc and then getting pregnant again, the doctor made me feel like it was a fluke (the mc) and that that chances were I would never have another mc. So when I had another mc after dd I was like "what???" because of what the doctor said. Of course I have since learned that having 2+ mcs is not unusual but I was just going by what the doctor said (I'm sure he said it to make me feel better and not stress)

I have had to almost make myself happy. I write in my journal and take bump pictures but even though after the first scan for a few days I was optimistic and even bought a few things I haven't since and it still doesn't really feel real and that in a few months I could be holding a baby.


----------



## Brieanna

Is anyone else still exhausted? I never really had any other symptoms with dd except being tired but i thought that went away by now. I don't really know though because when I was pregnant with dd I could take a nap a lot easier!

I could sleep for 20 hours (no exaggeration!). I wake up with dd and then i am already ready for a nap. I guess I am glad that I missed all the horrible symptoms but I am pretty sure OH is tired of scrambled eggs or grilled cheese for dinner, lol. 

But, seriously I do feel guilty for not playing enough with dd or keeping the house clean because I am just soooooo exhausted. I also put myself on bedrest anytime I feel a big cramp or something (or even when I have a bad dream). OH has been very sweet and lets me take naps and he takes dd to the store to get groceries!


----------



## Kasey84

Vietmamsie- if you can take a step back from some of your duties or leave work early, I say go for it! You have to do what's best for you and baby :) 

Morgan- I agree with the others, your strength is amazing! 

Brieanna- I've been waiting for my energy to return but it just hasn't happened yet! I'm still sooo tired. I feel like I'm totally neglecting housework too. Fortunately oh is great :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Thank you girls.. but in my opinion, I'm no stronger than any of you. When a mama is faced with having to let an angel go- we are forced to move on with life! Not that we forget or don't think about that child every day of the rest of our lives, but we are faced with either never getting out of bed again or living life to the fullest, making that angel proud! It also takes a lot of strength to have a rainbow and come to terms with the fact that it is ANOTHER child.. not one to "replace" the other.. I hate having to explain to people that this baby will help to mend my heart where it was torn.. it won't fix it forever but a mother just wants a child to take care of, and that means being strong and having faith that things will be okay next time. It takes a hell of a lot of strength to try again and not give up and be mad at the world.. but what good would that do for our lives? We'll see those angels one day.. just have to keep that in mind and keep trudging along ;)

As for pregnancy pains/fatigue.. I feel much better than in 1st tri.. I'm sure once I get a huge belly that all will change but I have OK energy these days. On the weekends I get nesting urges and clean the house top to bottom (have to force myself to keep going) and then crash all afternoon haha! I also enjoy going to bed early after work.. And like one of you said we've been doing lots of grilled cheese and soup or crock-pot dinners so that we can quick get to snoozing after. I am enjoying my lazy time.. last few months of getting to mozy around before I have a little squirt to chase around! :)

I do have sciatic nerve pain starting up again (had it last pregnancy) and my lower back/hips are very sore from the hormone "Relaxin". I read it loosens all your joints and whatnot, but I already feel like I'm waddling.. actually who am I kidding- I am! Sometimes I can feel grinding in my lower back, so going to talk to doc about that but I'm sure there's not much they can do for it. Also having another US to monitor my placenta and the Quad-screen BW for abnormalities this Thursday! Hoping all goes well and just really enjoying things as of now. Like I said, it's so nice knowing "it's" a SHE and being able to bond with her. Makes it all the more real.. even Daddy is over the moon to have a little girl to swoon over. I'm very content and happy :cloud9:

Hoping you ladies are too! Enjoy it while it lasts, teheehe ;)


----------



## Karinama98

Really tired of the ligament pains already. I notice they hit me usually in the earlier part of the week - almost like it's on a schedule. While doing some of my pregnancy pilates yesterday I realized one of the exercises I use to do with no problems started hurting because of the muscles stretching in my lower abdomine. Had to stop and modify it.

As for being tired, I go in spurts of being full of energy (usually in the morning on weekends) and then all of a sudden have no ambition to do anything (early afternoons). Luckily for me, I have a desk job, so sitting here isn't too exhausting at this point. I do take about 15-20 minute walks during my lunch hour and then do the 5 floors of stairs back up to my work space. We'll see how much longer that continues.

I do find it funny that today a coworker from an area I use to work with approached me this morning and told me she had a dream about me out of no where last night. Said that she predicts we'll be having a girl, and that she was beautiful in the dream - full brown hair and eyes. 

6 days and counting...Just afraid I'll be crying my eyes out during that Ultrasound. LOL I'm definitely going to warn the ultrasound tech ahead of time. I'm sure DH will be tearing up too. He said he started tearing up during our last OB appointment where he heard the heartbeat. :)


----------



## Lindsay109

Morning ladies. I will update properly later, but just wanted to let you know that we are officially team :blue:!!! Hubby and I are soooo excited. He looks healthy and is growing as he should be :cloud9:


----------



## Karinama98

Wahoo Lindsay. :)


----------



## Lisa85

Yay! Lindsay!! Congratulations on your little boy! so exciting!:hugs:

Brieanna, i got my energy back for like 2 weeks but its gone again now. Im back to having a nap most days and i get a solid 9 hours at least every night.
You can only do as much as you can do!! I'm so lucky I'm not working and i couldn't imagine having to chase after another LO during this time.

Morgan, I'm quite uncomfortable with the the pains as well. My back pain is really bad so i do prenatal yoga which helps a lot. Also the round ligament pain is pretty bad as well. Some days i can't walk for longer than 10min without needing to stop and rest coz the pain is so bad.
My OH doesn't seem to understand and i feel like he just thinks I'm being lazy.

Karina, your appointment will be great. Im sure you will start to feel more excited afterwards. I love it when men get teary... so cute! My OH never cries.


----------



## Lindsay109

Lisa, I love the clothes you picked out for your little girl! Of course she needs dresses and hair clips :) I can't wait to go baby shopping. DH is much more practical and says we should wait a little longer, so I'm planning to take someone else shopping with me until he's ready, lol.

Vietmamsie, beautiful bump pic!! I shall have to post a bump photo now that I actually have a little bit of something to post, lol. Still tiny compared to everyone else's though - can't wait for it to grow!

Karinama, I understand exactly where you are coming from as well and the other ladies have put it beautifully. I too, am not feeling as excited and attached this time around as I was last time... I think subconsciously to protect myself in case things don't work out. I'm trying to just enjoy the moment/hour/day being pregnant, and not focusing too much on the future just yet... I'll probably be completely shocked when someone puts a baby in my arms! To be honest, the scan on monday has definitely settled my nerves a little bit and I hope that your 20 week scan will do the same. Seeing a healthy, wiggly, growing baby in there has made it seem all the more real. Don't be too hard on yourself, there is no right or wrong way to feel and you are doing the best you can :hugs:. I think all the emotions you are going through are normal based on your past experiences, and I am sure that you will bond with baby when he or she makes their arrival. I'm really looking forward to hearing about your scan next week!

Morgan, I love that quote! This thread is making me all teary today!

Brieanna, I'm still feeling tired too, my energy comes and goes. DH has been doing most of the cooking and cleaning as after the day at work, I'm usually too tired.

As for me, the scan was wonderful. It turned out being the mother of a girl who I went to elementary and high school with who did the scan and she gave us the full guided tour! She also printed out about 15 photos for us and we didn't get charged (usually they give 3 for $12). They are sending me for growth scans every 4 weeks and the next one will be on December 11 (one day after the due date of our :angel:). Anyway, here are a couple pictures of our little guy (kinda blurry as he was wiggling around a lot!), and my first bump photo (taken at 20 weeks).
 



Attached Files:







photo(4).jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 16









photo 1.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 10









photo 2.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 11









photo 2(1).jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## morganwhite7

Lindsay- Love the belly and pics of little guy.. I love that we can have a peek on them in our bellies, really so amazing if you think about it.

Lisa- Urghhh tellllll me about OH not understanding haha. I WISHHHH he would vomit every morning for 16 weeks and then have terrible pains so that he couldn't walk.. haha mine thinks I'm a big fat hypochondriac too ;) Lol just looking forward to finishing my job and being a SAHM and then laughing at his pains of waking up early to be miserable! Lol ttly joking but really.. they act like GROWING A HUMAN is not that hard haha I'd like to see them try!


----------



## Lisa85

Lindsay, i went shopping with a gf also. She was far more excited to me looking at clothes than my OH would have been and i probably would have got in trouble for buying expensive hair clips! haha (i took the tags off them before i got home! :haha:)
Thats great the scan tech was someone you knew. I bet you got a wonderful scan. Is that last pic his little willy?!? :haha: so cute!!
You have got a bump happening! Its strange how different all our bump sizes are even though a lot of us look quite small.

Morgan, I would LOVE to see my OH pregnant for a day! haha He acts like the world is ending when he has a sore throat... lets see him feel sick and uncomfortable for 21 weeks and counting!! He really is good most of the time but then sometimes he says you should be out exercising more or cleaning more!! grrrr makes me mad! :dohh:

Bump update!
 



Attached Files:







bump 21.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Kasey84

Lindsay- Awesome pics!! Glad to hear all went well at your scan :) 

Lisa- Your bump sure is growing :)

Wouldn't it be great if our oh's could REALLY know how we feel. My oh really is good, but sometimes I have to "gently" remind him that it's hard work to grow a baby :)

Oh finally felt the baby move today! He was so excited :)


----------



## vietmamsie

Another Boy! Sooo exciting! I am so happy for everyone!

About not being excited: PAL is tough. I can't imagine recovering after having a loss later than I did (my longest was only 9 weeks). Every loss I have had replays in my head from time to time. However, I have really worked to just block out all the negative thoughts and just go with it. As I have with all my pregnancies, I let myself get excited (cautious, but still excited) and just tried to stay positive. I am finally at that sweet spot that I feel like this is really it. With movement comes a lot of relief. My little bean lets me know all is well several times a day. I actually have my 4D scan next week and for the first time I'm not even nervous, in fact I haven't really even thought about the time between appointments since I started feeling movement. I hope you start to feel more soon, I know that will help you get excited.

Backache, super tired all the time, in need of at least 10 hours a night, but only getting about 8... oh the woahs of a pregnant lady! Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Karinama98

My problem is that with the baby's room, all of my stuff when we moved is in there, and OH is wanting me to go through everything and toss as much out as possible. Until I go through all of that stuff...the baby's room is kind of at a stand still. Guess I need to get myself going. 

OH also had a bad dream last night about the pregnancy, which kept him up for a while this morning. I was wondering why he was holding me more than usual this morning. As soon as I woke up he had to ask to make sure everything was okay. Told him we're good so far. No issues.

He gets so excited every time I tell him I "think" I felt the baby move. I'm trying to figure out when baby is more active than not. I just hope they're like me after they're born....I slept all night for my parents after a month. My husband I guess was a colicky baby for a while. I pray that doesn't happen to us. lol


----------



## Lisa85

Karina, my bub seems to wake up as soon as my OHs morning alarm goes off! She starts wriggling around. I love it.


----------



## Lisa85

Help!!! I'm away with the family this weekend and Just getting ready for bed and notice my boobs leaked a bit today!! What do I do??
My stupid OH told a passing family member and then they went and told everyone here!! Another 6 ppl! I'm so mad and embarrassed. I went to ask my step mum what to do and she just said I don't know put tissues there. Helpful! (Not)


----------



## morganwhite7

Not sure how much they're leaking, but as soon as I found out I was PG again mine started doing the same (I gave birth only 4 mos prior, so worse than the usual PG mom I'd say). It has never been enough to soak through my bra padding and to my shirt though, is yours? They have really nice washable boob pads that are soft and easy to use, and you can throw em in the washer like socks.. But for now if its an emergency I'd say a thin sock or tissue if you'd prefer will do it. They shouldn't leak too bad though during pregnancy, since it is only colostrum- the sticky sweet pre-milk you make for babe's first days. Hope this helps! 

Haha only time I ever have that issue is during sexy time.. I hate it lol. Good luck and sorry family always are such loud-mouths haha ;)


----------



## Lisa85

Thanks Morgan! 
It wasn't a lot but it did go through my top as I usually wear sports bra with no padding these days coz my boobs got to big for my bras. 
Hopefully it won't happen to much. 

I think I just freaked out more coz I was embarrassed my Oh told everyone!!


----------



## vietmamsie

Lisa, that sounds embarrassing! Luckily I haven't had that yet!

Hubs and I got out of town this weekend and made it to the beach. DH actually got to feel movement for the first time! Wahoo! It was pretty exciting! We finally had some time alone to talk and get excited about this abby It helped that the resort was full of families and little kids. DH kept pointing out 'super dads' and kept watching them for tips!! Pretty cute.

Back at work this morning was hard... two girls were goofing off behind me during my first class of the morning and accidentally pushed me into a table. I'm a little worried as it was really hard right into my belly, but am hoping that it mostly hit my organs resting on top of my uterus, not the baby itself. Baby hasn't been too active today, so I am really freaked out. But LO could just be tired from the acrobats it was doing all day yesterday. Can't wait for my scan on Thursday to verify that all is well.

I talked to my boss about what happened, and he agreed that maybe the classroom is not the safest place for me and oked me leaving a full month earlier than I had originally planned. My hubs and I talked at length about me leaving at the end of Jan so I can take some time to just enjoy being pregnant and alone before I have another little being to care for all the time. Although the accident was pretty scary, it looks like it might have been a blessing in disguise.


----------



## vietmamsie

on the work front, when are you taking leave? Who is planning to go back to work? I really don't like the school I am working for and do not intend to go back (I don't get any paid maternity leave). I will take at least 6 months off after the baby arrives and then find part time work... hopefully not more than 6-9 hours a week.


----------



## Karinama98

Today is ultrasound day. So happy it's today because just came from the bathroom and had some blood. I haven't had blood since the first trimester, so I'm a little unnerved at this point. I know I over did a few things yesterday in terms of yard work, so i'm hoping it might only be from that.

I was initially going to come on here today to ask if anyone else had any crazy pre-ultrasound dreams? I had 2 last night and 1 the night before. I never got to see the actual ultrasound in any of them. :-\


----------



## Kasey84

Lisa- I haven't had that happen yet either. Sometimes our oh's don't have a clue! I'd have been emabarrased too. 

Vietmamsie- That must have been scary! I'd probably be freaking out too, though I'm sure everything is fine :) it's good that your boss gave the ok to leave work even earlier! I'm planning to go off about 1 month before my due date, though if I need to leave earlier I will. I'll be in maternity leave for 1 year and then it's back to work. 

I'm starting to get lots of round ligament pain and yesterday my thighs were hurting. When I googled that it said it could be from the uterus resting a a nerve...it's not too bad today though thankfully. Baby is moving more and more. The movements are feeling stronger too. This morning at work he/she kicked hard and I actually jumped! Oh has only felt it a couple of times, but he spends lots of time rubbing my belly and talking to the baby. It's pretty cute :) 

Question: How much weight have you gained so far (if you don't mind sharing)? My bump is definitely growing, but I've only put on about 7 pounds so far. The baby was right on track size wise at my last ultrasound, but I can't help but worry anyway. It doesn't help of course that people keep saying how small I am!


----------



## morganwhite7

Karinama- You mean gender US? Good luck if so.. how lucky are you to have an US the DAY OF bleeding.. It will be very reassuring! My thoughts are with you this morning!! :)

Kasey- I'm up 7 too!


----------



## Kasey84

Karina- Good luck at your ultrasound!! Seeing blood would unnerve me too. I'm glad you'll be seen today so you don't have to wait and worry! I have tons of strange vivid dreams, but I can't remember a particular pre-ultrasound dream. 

Keep us posted on your ultrasound!


----------



## Karinama98

Will definitely do. It seems to have stopped at this point with just residual bleeding noted. Appointment is in 2 hours. OH is so excited to know if it's a girl or boy. Lately a lot of things keep pointing to girl. Will definitely post a picture once we have the US if everything looks good.


----------



## Lisa85

Vietmamsie, that sounds a bit scary about work but I'm sure its fine. I try to stop my dogs jumping on me but they often hit my belly and every is fine for me.
Im not working now... i stopped working just before i got pregnant because i hated my job and i didn't want to deal with my stressful rude boss while TTC/being pregnant. I got pregnant straight away and i never ended up getting another job. We have no plans for me to go back to work after any time soon unless we need the money which we shouldn't. We may go for a second before i go back to work.

Karina, Good luck with the ultrasound! Im sure the bleeding is ok. Have you found out where your placenta is... maybe its low lying like mine because that can cause bleeding. 

Kasey, my round ligament pain is the worst... i can't go out walking for longer than 20 minutes before it starts hurting and i have to stop. I also get sore thighs down the sides... i think its coz I've put on a lot of weight and my bed is to hard.
Last time i checked which was about 3 weeks ago i had put on 6kg (13 pounds) and i dare say I've put on another 1 or 2 kgs (2-4 pounds) since then. 

I feel like I'm doing this pregnancy pretty hard compared to everyone else!! :blush:
Lots of pain, lots of weight, leaking boobs! lol My boob leakage seems to only be only a few drops per boob a day so thats not to bad. I bought some breast pads and opened one up..... they are HUGE!! lol like a little smaller than a CD. They just made me laugh.... 1. overkill for a few drops 2. what if you had small boobs... they would never fit in your bra!! haha 
Has anyone seen them before... do they come in different sizes?


----------



## Karinama98

Ultrasound went great...except baby didn't want to cooperate for the ultrasound tech. We couldn't get a good facial shot, but we got to see everything else. Heart, brain, internal organs all good!

Oh, and it's a girl. :) Our little Amber Mary.

[/URL]
(Couldn't get the picture to attach to this with my uploaded image, so I'm posting the URL LINK to the website.)


----------



## Lisa85

Congratulations Karina!! Thats fantastic news!! go team pink!!

Did you ask about the bleeding... was everything ok with that?


----------



## Karinama98

She said the bleeding isn't anything to worry about since it seemed more like spotting, and was just coincidental that it happened after I did yard work. My husband, either way, is making me take a step back from doing a lot of work around the house now.


----------



## Karinama98

And I have to share something my husband and I thought was ironic. We just went out to dinner to celebrate the good news. As we sat down the hostess said, "And Amber will be your waitress tonight." He didn't hear that initially, so I was like, "Did she really sat Amber?" Sure enough, her name was. Not sure everyone else's experience is, but Amber to us is not a common name by any means. OH had to grab the dinner receipt as a memorable moment of the night. :)


----------



## Kasey84

Karina- So glad to hear the good news! Congrats on your little girl :) What a lovely coincidence that your waitress had the same name!


----------



## Lisa85

thats funny about the waitress!! I wonder if you would have seen it as a sign if you heard that the day before your scan.
Glad everything is good! :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay109

Lisa, my boobs are leaking a bit too! Just started last week and kinda caught me off guard. Fortunately it only seems to be a couple drops a day so not soaking through my bra... hopefully it stays that way!

Vietmamsie, glad to hear you had a nice weekend away :) Sounds like a good decision you made about work. I also work with kids and have been planning to work until 37 or 38 weeks, although recently a few people have told me I may want to reconsider... I think I'll just play it by ear and see how I feel. I am also planning to take at least 6 months off... we get 1 year of paid parental leave here and the original plan was for DH and I to split it. However, DH now has a new job and doesn't think it would look very good to be taking parental leave so soon, so we'll see. I'd of course be happy to be able to take more of the time :) 

Karina - congrats on team pink!! She is beautiful and I love her name too :) Glad to hear there was no concern over the bleeding, that must have been scary!

Kasey, I've been having ligament pain too... I especially notice it when we take the dog out for a walk in the evening. I need little breaks here and there. I'm up 6 or 7 lbs at 21 weeks.

As for me, not much is new. DH and I are looking into birthing classes and probably going to take one starting in early January. Has anyone else signed up for those yet? Are you ladies taking them? I've been feeling lots more movement lately too... and the kicks are getting stronger which I love :) DH has yet to feel one from the outside - I keep telling him he has to be more patient, lol, he keeps saying baby must be sleeping.


----------



## vietmamsie

Wonderful news Karina!!! Another Girl! So much fun!

Lindsay: We have looked into classes, but they seemed either too expensive or un needed for the kind of birth we are going for. Looks like we will take a weekend class in the new year, but I haven't signed up yet.

Lisa: I feel your pain! I was up 8kg (16lbs) a month ago. I am positive that I am up another 2-3 kg at least. I feel MASSIVE. My hips have expanded (they were already wide enough!!) and my belly is HUGE. My boobs are out of control... they have gone up from a B to a D. Not complaining, but MY GOD. Thankfully my husband somehow still finds me attractive. We finally had some sexy time on our trip this weekend (it had been awhile) and after he told me he was officially into pregnant women!! Pretty cute!


----------



## Karinama98

Kasey - I know at my 8 week appointment I was 1 lb heavier than I am now. Still getting back up there. But only now is my appetite starting to get back into normal drive. Have gone a full week now without any MS (Thank God). Now that the holiday season here is kicking up, I'm sure I'll be packing on some pounds after Thanksgiving and Christmas pass by. 

I ended up calling and leaving my OB a message about the bleeding since today it continued. Although she said things are fine, the placenta is really high up so it's not that, I'm still concerned. Been having some slight left abdominal pain this morning (not baby related), so I'm wondering if I have some sort of infection. It's the same type of pain I've had when I've had other feminine infections in the past. We'll see what they have to say when they call back. 

Oh, and for those who said I probably will feel better about the pregnancy after the ultrasound, you are definitely right. Told my husband if I could I'd love to hold her right now if I could and tell her how much I love her.


----------



## Lisa85

Lindsay, same with the amount... only a few drops a day and i didn't have any yesterday. 
We have booked out birthing classes... one is late Jan and other in Feb. The hospital said to book them really early or you won't get in. 
My OH has felt movement but he is also impatient... he always says she doesn't like me coz i tell him she kicking and he feels my tummy for 5 seconds and doesn't feel anything and then gives up! :dohh:

Vietmamsie, glad im not the only one putting on a lot of weight. Ive had to buy bigger bras also! I'm scared how big they are going to be when they fill with milk!! I can't wait to see what your bump looks like by the end!!

Karina, Im glad you are feeling more connected with Amber. 
I hope the OB rings you soon... I'm sure its a little scary to have unexplained pain. Im sure you'll be fine as you know bubs is good in there.


----------



## Lisa85

My Bugaboo just arrived!!!!!!! So excited! Going to go out it together now!!!!


----------



## Lindsay109

Karina, I'm so glad to hear the ultrasound helped you to feel more connected to Amber :) Hopefully your OB will get back to you soon on the pain, I'm sure everything will be fine.

Lisa, your OH sounds just like mine, lol. I hope you're going to be posting some photos of the bugaboo when you get it all put together :) Hubby and I went stroller shopping on the weekend - it was lots of fun! I think we've decided which one we want :)


----------



## Kasey84

Lindsay- I haven't booked a prenatal class yet, but my plan is to book just a one day class in the new year. 

Vietmamsie- Thankfully my oh isn't turned off by my growing bump. He's always telling me how beautiful I look...thank god for him :)

Karina- I hope your OB can reassure you. I'm so glad having your ultrasound has helped too :)


----------



## Lisa85

Heres my bugaboo with the bassinet attachment. It has a normal seat attachment as well but it goes on the frame the bassinet is attached to so ill leave that in its packaging till i need it.

Lindsay, what stroller did you like?! i just got the same one my friend has coz its quite easy to drive and use. Expensive though!

Speaking of sexy time... i think i forgot to tell you all we are not allowed to do it coz of my low lying placenta... its going to be a long time! poor OH!
 



Attached Files:







bugaboo.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Lindsay109

Lisa, that's a nice looking stroller, I love the colour too :) We are looking at the mountain buggy urban jungle - we do a lot of outdoorsy stuff and it's one of those "go anywhere" strollers (apparently can even manage sand and snow... we shall see, haha). Anyway, we checked it out on the weekend and it pushes really nicely and is very maneuverable in tight spaces, so it's probably going to be the one :)

That's too bad about the ban on "sexy time", but all for the best in the long run I'm sure. My hubby has actually been a little weirded out that there's a baby in there and not as interested as usual.


----------



## Lisa85

Lindsay, I know what you mean. My OH was/is still interested but prior to now obviously he was careful not to touch my belly. Just made us think of the baby and it was a bit weird! haha

Sounds like a great choice of stroller. I don't have to worry about snow where i live but i believe if i just buy the big wheels for the front i can take it anywhere.


----------



## vietmamsie

cute stroller! The color is awesome! We aren't going to get one, and rather exclusively baby wear. A buggy would really work on the choppy roads and crazy motorbike traffic of Saigon! We will look into a little umbrella stroller for the baby as a toddler for travel.

PS - posted some pictures of my belly plus our weekend away on my bog, check it out!

https://gavandnell.blogspot.com


----------



## Karinama98

I know OH is always afraid he's going to hurt me or the baby during sexy time. But then again, it's not like either of us have energy to even care about that at this point. lol

We got a stroller used from someone back in March the weekend after we MC. Also came with a car seat, so that helps a lot. We now just need to wash it all down and get things all set.

We announced the gender to OH's family last night and of course there were tears shed by the female members of his family. My mom on the phone yesterday said she doesn't really need to know the sex (she went through the 60's and 80's of having kids without knowing the sex, so I get why she wouldn't really want to). I told her we're telling her rather she likes it or not, that way we can start telling everyone else about it. lol I think she was disappointed I wanted to find out. 

For those of you here in the states celebrating Thanksgiving, I hope you have a good holiday. To anyone else who has any holidays they're celebrating this week (be it Hanukkah or anything else), I hope you all have a good one!


----------



## Lisa85

Vietmamsie, lovely pictures! Looks like you had a nice weekend away.
Is the traffic there like in Thailand... i can't imagine thats a great place to have a stroller if it is! will you have some kind of sling to carry bubs around in?

Karina, Me either... I'm not really missing sexy time so far but i miss the closeness with my OH.
Thats handy you got a used stroller with a carseat. Save you a lot of money. My friend is lending us a capsule for the car which will be handy. I hadn't planned to buy one coz i didn't want to send hundreds of dollars for the convenience of a capsule to then go and spend another few hundred dollars on a car seat a few months later.
I think my Dad was a little disappointed we found out the sex but he was excited when we told him it was a girl so all was ok.

Im being a crazy pregnant lady getting up at 4:30 am to have breakfast. I couldn't sleep and bubs kept kicking me! Anyways having trouble sleeping sometimes?


----------



## Lindsay109

Vietmamsie, looks like you had a great weekend away! The beach photos are beautiful!

Karina, I'm sure that makes a big difference being given a stroller and carseat. We've been looking at carseats as well, they can be quite pricey! And the infant ones don't even last for very long. Oh well, one of the necessities. My dad was the same way about finding out the gender... he told me he didn't want to know... I wished him good luck, lol. With my sister and mom knowing, there's know way he would have been about to avoid hearing about it. 

Lisa, I am having trouble sleeping some nights too, especially in the last week. It's kinda driving me crazy actually. I seem to get a few good nights of sleep, and then a few nights where I don't sleep much at all. I guess I can call it practice for when baby arrives!


----------



## Kasey84

Beautiful pics Vietmamsie! 

Karina- Thats awesome to be given a stroller and car seat. Baby gear is expensive! A close friend of mine who had a baby in July has put aside some things for us to use, which really helps! 

We had another ultrasound this morning and baby looks good. Growing like a weed :) We're officially team BLUE! I really didn't know what to expect with the gender, but I'm a little suprised because our family is mostly females and I kind of assumed it would be a girl. I've got a lot to learn about little boys :)


----------



## Lisa85

Congratulations Kasey!! Have you thought of any boy names?

I got my first stretch mark ever... its on my bum... i didn't think to moisturise there!! :cry:


----------



## Kasey84

Thanks Lisa :) 

We have thought about boys names too, but it's sooo hard! So far we like Luke, Jaxon, and Liam. 

Anyone have suggestions for boys names? 

I haven't thought to moisturize back there either...but I will now. lol.


----------



## Lisa85

I like all your names but especially jaxon and Liam. 
The other names I liked for a boy was Jacob, Riley and max 

Boys names are hard I think! My OH and I could never agree so I'm glad we are having a girl! Her name will be Elena. Haven't picked a middle name yet.


----------



## Lindsay109

Kasey, congrats on team :blue:!!! My family is the same, lots of girls... I too, have lots to learn about little boys. My mother in law is going to be the expert, lol.

We are also having some difficulty coming up with boys names... 

Lisa, I had not though to moisturize back there either... but I will now!


----------



## morganwhite7

I love Jaxon too but I'm biased ;)


----------



## vietmamsie

The traffic is way crazier than thailand. Right out my door it starts too! So nuts here! We ordered an Ergo, plus I will be making several slings and a Mei Tai once I quit work and have time to prepare for the baby.

Had my 4D appointment... I am the heaviest I have ever been in my life... I am up almost 30 pounds. I am really going to try to watch what I eat from here on out, but I cant really see where I went so wrong. I know I am eating more than before, but it didn't feel like that much! Thinking it might have been partly due to take out, so will make a point of preparing food for work everyday instead of just some days.

Good news is that I have a 4D picture to share! ANy guesses on Gender based on the picture? It really crazy that its lips looks just like mine!
 



Attached Files:







21.5 weeks 4D.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## vietmamsie

boys names are the worst! We can't agree. We have one that agree on, but it neither of our first choices... Hopefully we can find one that works!


----------



## hope4rainbow

Vietmamsie, try not to stress about weight, you look great and your LO is looking good. :flower:

My guess from that sweet picture is a little boy! :baby:


----------



## Kasey84

Lisa- I love the name Max too, but oh doesn't for some reason :( Jacob is my nephews name :) 

I love Elena for a girl. My friends little girl is Lauren Elena. 

Lindsay- I'm sure we'll get the hang of it when it comes to little boys :) 

Morgan- Jaxon is my favourite. It is a beautiful name <3 

Vietmamsie- Love your 4D picture! Im thinking little boy too :) 

I'm starting to feel like I'm getting bigger by the minute! I had supper with my 4 year old niece the other day and she hasn't seen me in a couple of weeks. She couldn't take her eyes off my belly and finally she came over, rubbed it, and said "the baby sure must be big!" It was so cute.


----------



## morganwhite7

Vietmamsie- are you team yellow or was (s)he just not cooperating?


----------



## vietmamsie

Yes, we are waiting to find out until the baby is actually here. We aren't doing a nursery (we only have a one bedroom apartment) and its so hot here that we hardly need any clothes to get started, so it really doesn't matter for us. I thought it would be hard to not know, but actually it has been a relief. At first I had a strong preference, but now it really just doesn't matter any more. Funny how my preference has actually started to swing the other way as I get further along! 

I have wanted to buy a few gender specific things things, but we have gone neutral of slightly more boyish. I figure a girl can pull off a blue diaper cover, but a boy can't really be put in pink!

Thanks for the guesses! My MIL said Boy too, she said it was that huge nose like my husbands! I still hold onto a little bit of hope for a girl, as those lips look so much like mine!


----------



## Lindsay109

Vietmamsie, what a beautiful 3d pic!!! I'm going to guess boy too :)

Kasey, I feel like I'm growing faster now too... bump is getting more and more noticeable by the day. Someone asked me when I was due the other day... so it must be becoming more obvious :)

As for me, hubby and I are signed up for a hypnobabies course starting in early January... just had a long chat with the lady who runs it and I'm really looking forward to it :) Hubby is a little skeptical, but I think it will grow on him, lol. We're also looking into cloth diapering, the choices are quite overwhelming, so many different types! Does anyone have any opinions on what type of cloth diaper is best?


----------



## Lisa85

Vietmamsie, Beautiful pic!! I think baby girl!! 
Its hard to imagine roads crazier than Thailand. I don't even know how everything doesn't turn into grid lock with the amount of cars around that aren't even paying attention to any of road signs.
I want to get a sling carrier thing as well for quick little trips into the supermarket.

Ive put on a lot of weight as well. I don't know exactly how much as i haven't weighed myself for a month or so but none of my clothes fit. Even things that used to be loose are now tight. 

We went and looked a bigger cars today. I have a newish hatch which is big enough but would be nice to be able to fit the pram and the dogs in the back. My OH got so mad... he hates car dealers. haha!


----------



## Karinama98

I like those boys names as well. My OH and I were weird while dating and picked out 2 boy names and 2 girl names about 8 months after we started dating in 2010. The boy names we have set aside are Colin and Grant.

I haven't had any new stretch marks show yet. I was an overweight kid and had a ton of them, so just hoping the pregnancy will work with those and not create new ones. I've been moisturizing myself with skin firming cream since we found out back in August. Definitely has helped me feel better about my skin.

We're on our way back home from my mom's from Thanksgiving, so I'm curious to see what my weight is on our home scale after eating all of that food!


----------



## paintrider89

Can I join you gals? Expecting a :pink: rainbow after loss in may. Edd of April ,15th!


----------



## Lisa85

Of course paintrider!! Congratulations on your baby girl!

How are you feeling?
Have you picked any names yet?


----------



## vietmamsie

Welcome Paintrider! Sorry about your previous loss. How are you feeling this time around? Any names? How are you feeling?


----------



## vietmamsie

Karina - I love the name Colin, BUT i had a major crush on a guy with the same name all through highschool. Think it might be a little weird if I named my sone that! 

I actually made a point to never date, hook up with or sleep with a guy named Ben because I have always wanted to name my son that. And of course, my husband hates the name! Just think how many sweet, nice Bens I passed up over the years!

We keep falling back on Dylan, but it just seems to be the only name we can agree we both agree on, but not either of our first choice.

Girls are easy... we like Lucia Hayes (but go by Lucy) as well as Dolores (Dottie) and Lois. So many ideas and and combinations we could create...


----------



## Kasey84

Karina- great boys names! 

Paintrider- welcome! Congrats on your little girl and sorry for your previous loss. Hope all is going well! How are you feeling? 

Lisa- I still only have on 8 pounds, but I took a new bump pic yesterday and it's huge compared to last weeks! 

Vietmamsie- Dylan is a great name and I love Lucy too! 

I think we've pretty much decided on the name Luke. It just seems right :) Of course I could always change my mind. lol. He's been sooo active the past couple of days! Lots and lots of kicks and movement :) We ordered our nursery furniture last night too! I was going to hold off a little longer, but they had a great sale on the set we liked. So exciting :)


----------



## Karinama98

Welcome Paintrider. You and I share an EDD (also having a girl). 

Vietmamsie - Ah....crushes. I can completely understand not wanting to name your son after one of their names. And just think, by passing up all the "Ben"s you ended up meeting your husband. So that's a plus.

Taking our 21 week picture tonight. It's always weird going back and looking at the transition. Although it doesn't feel like much of one, the visuals from the pictures definitely showcase it. Now that I'm back at work, I miss noticing Amber moving around. I started noticing when's move at 8:30 am, 11:30 am and at least 7:00 pm while I was at my mom's.


----------



## Lisa85

Random question for all you Americans.... my iPhone pregnancy app has the most random fruit measurements for the baby.
Does america have giant fruit???????? :haha:
11.5 inch mango!!! REALLY????
12.5 in corn!!! REALLY!!!
Fruit and veg are not that big... I'm sure its possible to be that big but its definitely not normal!!! or is it normal there?? :haha::haha:

Vietmamsie, thats funny that you tried not to date people with the name Ben!! :haha:
Picking names you both agree on is so hard!

Kasey, How exciting you ordered your furniture! when do you get it?
I still need to get a cot and draw and then its just decorating!! yay! 

Karina, I'm sure if you sit and think about bubs moving while your at work you will be able to feel it.
Im starting to be able to feel it when I'm out and about or in the shower. She's getting strong!

Bump update!
 



Attached Files:







23 weeks.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## paintrider89

Thanks gals. I am feeling quite well. All of my tests and scans have come back great. We had both names chosen before we found out gender. And now that we know she's a girl Skylee Ann is her name :). Glad to find several gals due so close to me.


----------



## Brieanna

Welcome paintrider!

Vietmamsie- love the pics!

Names are really hard to pick! I agree girls are easier. For dd we had 2 picked out, a boy one (Faolan Gage) and a girl one (Joemy Blue),that I had loved and wanted since I was 16! and she turned out to be a girl. 

This time is harder. I told OH last time he could pick the name if we used my choice last time. I liked the name he picked then (Ember), and I have liked it for 2+ years, but now all of a sudden, I don't like it anymore. I don't know how/if to tell him he needs to pick out another one. Especially since he seems to like it so much.

Lisa-Maybe the body of the baby is the size of a mango, then you add the arms and legs? I haven't seen mangoes that big, BUT I am from Texas and we DO have corn that big! We have long summers and sandy soil, which corn seems to love. :) Love the bump!

Already getting furniture for the nursery, wow! I loved doing that for dd. :) Since she is 2 now and we are moving soon, we are probably just going to move her nursery intact for the new baby and get new stuff for her.

Karina- I have found I don't feel the baby if I am busy or doing something, but if I sit and pay attention for a few minutes I can usually feel some movement. :)

I looked at my weekly bump pictures side by side for dd and this pregnancy to compare and I actually think I was bigger with dd! I always thought you were supposed to be bigger with the second one!


----------



## vietmamsie

Haha! Lisa, thats too funny! I always thought fruit an Veg were supposed to be big until I moved abroad and had normal sized food that isn't GMO. However, I think some of the sizes for baby on apps/tickers are pretty weird. How did my baby go from a banana to a pomegranate to a papaya?? How does that work?

By the way Lisa, your bump has almost caught up to mine! Looks great!


----------



## Karinama98

The fruit thing I don't get. A pomegranate? Really? At the beginning I can understand since they're really small fruits but now it's weird. I just refer to the actual inch estimates now. 

I should try to post an updated bump pic sometime. I think my biggest noticeable change was week 15 to 17.


----------



## KLMenke

Hey girls! I've just been silently reading everyone's posts until I had something fun to share. We have our anatomy/gender scan today! Also, we have an ob appointment later on. I'm so excited I cant hardly stand it! This whole time, up until the belly got bigger, I thought it was a boy.... now im second guessing myself lol. Dh really wants a girl. :) so I guess we will see if Beaner will show us the goods today! 

Afm: my morning sickness has finally subsided, thanks to my unisom and vitamin b6! I'm finally able to keep food down and start gaining weight. And, our nursery furniture is in! Currently, its sitting in big bulky boxes in our entry way and hallway until we know gender and order bedding and paint match. Knowing the gender opens up a whole new world! 

Hope everyone is doing well, sounds like it! Am I the last one to find out gender? ! We waited this long cuz dh works 2 weeks on, 1 week off. And of course we wanted him there!


----------



## Kasey84

I'm not buying the fruit and vegetable references either. Apparently my baby is a mango now. lol. Karina, it makes more sense to me to look at the inches/weight too!

Paintrider- glad you've been feeling well. What a sweet girls name you picked :) 

Karina- def post some pics!


----------



## Kasey84

Lisa- Beautiful bump pic! 

KLMenke- Good luck at your scan! It's so exciting! Can't wait to hear news of pink or blue :) Glad to hear you ms has gone away!


----------



## Lisa85

Would you believe i had a dream about giant carrots last night!!! lol :haha:
We don't really use inches in Australia so while i know how big an inch is i have to sit there and think about it for a minute so the fruit really throws me off.

Brieanna, i don't think its unreasonable for you to till have a say in the name. You can steer him in the right direction while still making him think it was his choice.
Im sure your dd will love getting new stuff for her room!

Vietmamsie, they must have giant fruit and veg in america by the sound of it then. 
I think your bump is higher than mine. Mine seems to be quite low still.

Karina, Post a pic... i love bump updates!

KLmenke, Good luck today... can't wait to hear! My OH really wanted a girl too. These softy boys wanting a little girl to look after and protect! 
Glad your MS is gone.

Thank Kasey.


----------



## KLMenke

We are officially team pink! ! ! :cloud9: we are so thrilled! Ahhhhhhh!
 



Attached Files:







MENKEKIRAL20131204115338660.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Karinama98

KLMenke - awesome news! Seems like that appears to be the majority of us all. All these little girls. :)

Attaching my updated bump pic from yesterday. Don't mind the shadow behind me. Took me a second because I was thinking, "Dude, my butt did NOT get that big since I've been pregnant." lol
 



Attached Files:







21 weeksredo.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Lisa85

Congratulation on your baby girl KLmenke!! I presume everything else with the scan went well?

Cute pic Karina! Its amazing the differences in all the bump sizes given we are all around the same time.


----------



## KLMenke

Thanks ladies! My Dr hadn't looked at the full report yet, but she said if she doesn't call by the end of the week, then everything looks good! :) we bought bedding tonight so we will be able to pick out paint colors on my hubby's next week off, which isn't until Christmas. It feels so great knowing baby is now a she! Yay :)


----------



## Karinama98

I was reading that taller women may take a while longer to show than those who are shorter. I'm 5'9" (175.26 cm for those who use the metric system). Part of the explanation is that the baby has more room to grow in there since taller individuals have a longer torso. Not sure if that's the real explanation, but it seems like it makes sense. 

But then I was also reading online that apparently taller women have an easier time with deliver compared to shorter women. Kind of curious about this and think I'll be doing some additional research.


----------



## Brieanna

If any of this is wrong or I am missing anyone please tell me! :)


KLMenke- :pink:
Lisa85- :pink:
Paintrider89- :pink:
Karinama98- :pink:
Morganwhite7- :pink:


Kasey84- :blue:
hope4rainbow- :blue:
Lindsay109- :blue:


Vietmamsie- :yellow:
Brieanna- :yellow:
IcePrincess- :yellow:


----------



## Brieanna

Lindsay109-We used sunbaby cloth diapers, but not when dd was newborn. They are very affordable and we never had problems with them. It is about 70$ for a dozen with inserts. sunbabydiapers.com


----------



## morganwhite7

^Oooh thanks.. I've been researching cloth diapies too. Those look cute and comfy.. and cheaper than BumGenius etc. 

P.s. gender looks good for me! We had our real anatomy scan today and she didn't cooperate, was curled up knees to chest to I'll know for sure she's a "she" in 2 weeks at our next US to confirm girl :)


----------



## Lisa85

Sounds about right karina... I'm short (thanks for the metric conversion!! haha) Im about 5'3 and i think vietmamsie is short to right?!
Have also heard the shorter women have more trouble in labour. Kinda hoping i do end up with a cesarean now! haha

Brieanna, if that list is anything to go by looks like those 2 yellows will be blues!!


----------



## Kasey84

Congrats in your little girl KLMenke! 

Karina- Your bump is growing :) makes sense that taller women might not show as early as shorter women. 

Thanks for doing the list Brieanna! Looks right to me! 

Lisa- Let's hope it's not true that shorter women have harder labours! I'm only 4'11!! I will say that both my mom and sister (who are no bigger then me) had easy and quick labours :) hoping I turn after them!


----------



## Karinama98

Man, I fee like if I stood next to all of you guys I would just tower over you all. For me, I wish I were a few inches shorter. I've been this height since I was 12 (same shoe size since I was 9. If this girl is anything like me in regard to development, we're screwed. LOL

List looks good to me - other than my user name (Karina98 should be Karinama98 - but not a big deal...you guys know who I am lol).

Last night we ended up getting some other used baby items from one of my coworker's daugheters. We got a high chair, a motion rocker for sleeping baby, a jumparoo bouncy thing that has a ton of noise makers and entertainment pieces to it, plus she gave us all of her girl new born to 6 months clothes to go through (kept about 1/3 of it), plus all of her maternity clothes that most will be donated since she's a bit different in size than me. But we got all of that for about $120 USD. Everything brand new probably would have been between $200-300. My husband's SUV was packed to the top. LOL


----------



## Lindsay109

Pantrider, welcome and congrats!! I love the name you have picked out :)

Kasey, so exciting that you ordered your nursery furniture!! The stroller we ordered arrived a couple days ago... makes it seem much more real having baby stuff in the house.

KLMenke, so glad to hear your morning sickness has subsided a bit!! Congrats on team :pink:!! :) Have you put up the furniture yet? You'll have to post a photo when you get it all done

Lisa, beautiful bump photo!!

Karina, love your bump photo too!! I'm going to post an update soon too... people are telling me it's getting bigger, although I don't really notice it being that much bigger. I'm not sure about that myth of shorter people showing earlier... I'm 5'1" and did not show early at all, lol

Brieanna, thanks for the list! I've been trying to remember who's having what, that helps a lot :) Thanks also for the link for cloth diapers!! Much appreciated... definitely going to look into that as they are much more cost effective than others I have looked at.

We've been looking at nursery furniture now too and that will probably be next on our list of purchases.... we'll probably wait until after Christmas though as there will likely be better sales. Anyone else getting a lot of heartburn? I had a lot for a week after my morning sickness left, and then pretty much none until the last couple days... unfortunately it's back!


----------



## KLMenke

We won't be putting together the furniture until after we paint, and that's my hubby's next week off. Which isn't until the week of Christmas. We ordered baby bedding a couple nights ago, so we will use that to paint match! We are super excited to be able to start this whole process. Its starting to feel so real!


----------



## Karinama98

Lindsay, if you've only had it for that short of a period, I envy you. I say short period because my heartburn has been constant since week 10. So here we are 11 weeks later, it's a daily thing. I've learned that Tums and Zantac are my friends on a daily basis. If I forget a Zantac then I'll just go with Tums, but usually the Zantac holds it off. Seems like anything I eat will act it up. Heck I had a bagel with cream cheese for breakfast and it messed me up a little this morning as I got to work.


----------



## IcePrincess

Brieanna said:


> If any of this is wrong or I am missing anyone please tell me! :)
> 
> 
> KLMenke- :pink:
> Lisa85- :pink:
> Paintrider89- :pink:
> Karina98- :pink:
> Morganwhite7- :pink:
> 
> 
> Kasey84- :blue:
> hope4rainbow- :blue:
> Lindsay109- :blue:
> 
> 
> Vietmamsie- :yellow:
> Brieanna- :yellow:

I am team yellow! Hoping to keep it a surprise!


----------



## Lindsay109

Karina, yes, I suppose I should be grateful that it hasn't been around longer :) It's been the same for me, noticing it after pretty much everything I eat. I've also been feeling full very quickly so maybe it's just the little guy taking up more space. Tums are my best friend these days too!! I've got them stashed everywhere now, haha.


----------



## IcePrincess

Wow you ladies all have much bigger bumps then me. I am 6 feet (about 182cm) this is my second baby (4th preg) and you can barely tell. My boobs are bigger and looks like I may have put on a few pounds in the middle but no real bump. I had such bad ms I lost over 10lbs in first trimester. So far still not over my inital weight. I am also a curvy girl so it hides a lot too. I love to see all this pics though!


----------



## vietmamsie

Love the bump picture Karinama98!

Another girl KLM! You must be thrilled!

Thanks for the list Brieanna! Nice to have it all in one place! I didn't realize to many of us are team yellow, makes me more sure about keeping it a surprise. I can't help but be a little jealous that so many people know what they are having already!


----------



## Karinama98

IcePrincess - I think I'm just getting to my initial weight. Think I've gained about 2 lbs this week. This time of year never helps though. lol So much food and bad things to eat. :)


----------



## Lisa85

Kasey, I hope thats true!!
You haven't posted a bump pic have you... did you say how your bump is going?

Karina and iceprincess... looks like you will both tower over all of us! You can be thankful that you are both somewhat comfortable still without the big belly!! Sounds like you will bounce back quick afterward as well if you're not putting on much weight yet!

Lindsay, i was waiting to do much more shopping till after xmas as well. Im hoping i can get some sales!
No heartburn for me so far!

Vietmamsie, don't be jealous... you will get a wonderful surprise on the day!! You are doing very well to stay strong and not find out.

AFM - Ive got a head cold at the moment!!! :( not fun!


----------



## Karinama98

OH and I decided to watch "Knocked Up" yesterday just for laughs. I think since things are a lot more real this time for me, that the movie was a lot more comical this time. More or less because in 4 months that's going to be me screaming and yelling at my poor OH. And he keeps telling me I really should think about an epidural right away when we get there instead of waiting until it's too late. We'll see what I decide to do.

We also signed up for our birth class that we'll be taking in February, as well as an infant CPR class. He was very adamet about that one since his brother as a baby almost died choking on a Lego. He doesn't want to take a chance.


----------



## IcePrincess

Baby brain is really kicking in... I can't even get words out right sometimes... This some of my patients think I am loosing it! ;-) any one else?


----------



## Lindsay109

Lisa, I've got a head cold too... definitely not fun when you can't take anything for it. I hope you feel better soon!

Karina, my DH thinks I should go for the epidural right away too... I told him that decision can be made at a later date, lol. I'm undecided but certainly would not rule out an epidural - I think after we do our prenatal classes we'll have more info.

Iceprincess, I too, have a bad case of baby brain at the moment, you're not alone, haha. 

As for me, I've got another ultrasound on wednesday... looking forward to seeing the little guy again :)


----------



## Lisa85

Karina, Im planning to go for an epidural right away if don't end up having a planned c section. Ive been watching shows with pregnancy and stuff in them as well. I forgot about knocked up. I watched What to expect when your expecting the other day. I balled my eyes out when one lost her baby.
I think i want to do an infant CPR class too... thats a good idea.

Iceprincess, i have major baby brain... i can't remember anything and i can't get any words out. Luckily I'm not working so it doesn't matter. 

Lindsay, everyone seems to be sick at the moment. I can half breath today so thats a good start. Hope you getting better soon as well!
Have fun at your ultrasound!! my next one isn't for another 2 months! :(


----------



## Kasey84

Lisa- I haven't posted a bump pic since 17 weeks. I've grown considerably since then :) I'll post a new one soon. I watched What to expect when your expecting recently too. Cried my eyes out almost the whole way through! The mc part really hit home! Hope you feel better soon! 

Karina- I'm planning on an epidural, but I guess I could always change my mind. I haven't seen knocked up in ages. Going to have to watch it again. It will have a whole new meaning now :) 

Iceprincess- I'm right there with you on baby brain. I think mines been kicked in for a while now! 

Lindsay- enjoy seeing your little one again! Can't wait for my next ultrasound :) 

I'm having pain lately in my hips, pelvis, and lower back. Guess everything is stretching and moving! Somedays I feel like an 80 year old! Lol


----------



## vietmamsie

Karina - We are aiming for a natural birth and are working on learning hypnobirthing relaxation and breathing techniques to get us there. I think that my fear of needles out weigh my fear of birthing pains, so going natural seemed like the obvious choice for us.

Ice - baby brain is in full force over here as well! I forget everything including what I am saying... it makes everything a little bit harder!

I have been having CRAZY amounts of movement the last few days. This baby is strong! I like to watch my stomach when it starts to go crazy, limbs will push the skin out really far! It is pretty shocking! This little one thought I was up for the morning when I went pee at 3am. He/She was dancing around and going crazy! It was so hard to get back to sleep! It is amazing, yet so strange. I love every second of it!


----------



## vietmamsie

wait a minute... how have I gone backwards again?? 22 weeks was papaya, and now 23 weeks in grapefruit?!? Has my baby really shrunk??


----------



## Karinama98

Lisa - I know with "Knocked Up" I teared up and cried on my husband's chest when the baby was shown. I didn't let him know I cried though. lol

Vietmamsie - might depend on the size of the papaya. I've bought some in the store that are huge and never ate all of it because of how big they were (plus unflavorful unlike the smaller ones that are awesome). Also, I'm in agreement with you about needles. Hate them, which is why I'd rather not have one go into my spine for an epidural....but I keep hearing they're amazing things. So I shall see which route I decide to go.


----------



## Lisa85

Kasey, i hear ya on the pain... I've feel like an old fat lady for weeks. I just slept in this morning coz it was the first good night sleep I've got since i got sick and my hips and killing me from laying on them for to long.
Looking forward to your bump update.

Vietmamsie, my bubs is the same... she moves heaps!! she feels pointy haha!! when she kicks or whatever she's doing it feels kinda sharp. My OH says she must take after me coz he thinks I'm pointy. haha
How are you going in the heat there being pregnant or are you just used to it? We have only had a couple of warm days so far and it wasn't fun.
I don't even know what a papaya is!! I'm ignoring the fruit measurements now... that make no sense!

Karina, maybe i won't watched knocked up without my OH then. I cry way to easy these days.

Needing name help.... we are calling our little girl Elena and her surname will be van E***. My OH really likes Emily for the middle name. Is that to many E's. Im very confused about how you're supposed to write initials when your surname has a 'van' in front of it but her initials would be either EEE or EEVE. is that weird?? We both like Emily and my OH doesn't care about all the E's but I'm not so sure if it works or not.


----------



## Kasey84

Lisa- I think Emily would be a lovely middle name. I don't think it's too many E's! 

Here's my latest bump pic- 21w3d :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Karinama98

I like Emily. I think it works with Elena. :)


----------



## Lisa85

Thats a lovely pic kasey! You look so cute!
hope you don't mind me saying but your boobs look huge!! Imagine what they are going to be like by the end! haha

Ok yay Elena Emily it is!! Thanks ladies.


----------



## Brieanna

iceprincess- Baby brain here too! I love being pregnant because I can blame it on baby brain when I do something really silly!

Lisa, kasey- I do prenatal yoga a few times a week (I found a free 30 minute one on youtube that I really like) and found that on the days I do it I am much more comfortable and my hips and back don't hurt as much. 

Birthing classes are good. I also am going to take a cpr class again to refresh myself. I am one of the types who like to be prepared and research everything so last time I learned tons about labor and birth (through classes, books and personal stories) and it really helped to know what was happening. I was planning on all natural and I did the first 24 hours without anything (at home) and I really liked it. :)

Vietmamsie-this lo is moving all the time too! I love it. OH tries to feel the baby but everytime he gets near it, the baby stops, lol! last time dd only moved late at night and after she was born she was mainly awake during the nighttime and she still is a night owl!

Kasey- I love that pic! Your bump is beautiful!

Lisa85- I love Emily too. :)

I like watching "Look Whos Talking" when pregnant. An oldie, but goodie. Do NOT watch Rosemary's baby! Last pregnancy OH thought it would be funny to watch it with me and I had nightmares!


----------



## Kasey84

Lol Lisa, your not the first person to notice them! They were already big for my small frame pre-pregnancy. Now they're just taking on a life of their own! Between boobs and belly I'm not quite sure how I'll stay upright later in pregnancy! Im fed up with them, but my husband thinks it's great. Lol 

Brieanna- thanks for the prenatal yoga tip. I'm definitely going to give that a try! I would have never thought to check YouTube!


----------



## Lisa85

Brieanna, Ive been doing prenatal yoga for about 6 weeks now. It really helps my back but doesn't seem to help my hips much. I have kinda bad hips anyways. I missed my class this week though coz I've been sick.

Kasey, You might end up with a really sore back and stuff by the end with big belly and boobs. My OH isn't really liking the changes to my boobs!! Boys are weird! :haha: I wish he was one of those guys who loves seeing seeing their partner pregnant. Instead he thinks its funny to pick on me for getting fat. I yell at him all the time for it and he's nice for half a day and then forgets and calls me fat again. Grr!!


----------



## Karinama98

Brieanna, could you post the link to the video you use? I'd like to do more stretching0yoga stuff and if you recommend it I'm game. I either switch off from my prenatal pilates DVD, a strength training pregnancy DVD or use my recumbent bike. I also walk a lot during my lunch hour as well.


----------



## Lisa85

Karina, you're making me tired even talking about that much exercise. I don't know how you do it!


----------



## Karinama98

Lisa - before getting pregnant I worked out daily to some crazy, intense workouts. If you've heard of "Insanity" that's what I was doing until we found out we were expecting. So going from intense workouts to slowing down for the sake of the pregnancy was a challenge. LOL I even had to get a last few tennis games in with my husband before getting past the first trimester. He was concerned the whole time, but I read it was fine as long as my heart rate didn't get too high. What I'm curious about is how some pregnant women play until they give birth. That's a little extreme to me.


----------



## Brieanna

Here's the prenatal yoga link :)
It has a commercial in the beginning but the rest if fine. Plus, a bonus, she does kegels! Even if I forget I get reminded when I do this, lol. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44fYnoSLL3c

It might be a little tame for you Karina, hearing all the exercise you do! DD and I do it together. :)


----------



## Brieanna

Funny story about my bump!

Last night I was making dinner, (roast chicken, dressing, beans, and broccoli) and I started smelling something burning but I couldn't figure out what it was. Then I looked down and realized my shirt had been singed! I guess I didn't realize how much my bump was sticking out and it touched the hot oven or stove and burnt it right on my bump! Luckily I didn't catch on fire and it didn't hurt, but now I will pay more attention!

Oh, I feel bad because the shirt was ruined and I was wearing OH's shirt because my tshirts don't fit well anymore and I didn't want to wear my nice maternity clothes while cooking!


----------



## Lisa85

Karina, i have heard of insanity... my OH tried to do it a while ago and he did a few and said i need to get fitter before i do that! lol
I think the more exercise you did before you got pregnant the more you can do while you're pregnant. I got a lot of pain post mc so i stopped do any exercise and never really got back into it.
I get paranoid even doing some of the prenatal yoga poses.

Brieanna, I know what you mean about the bump... i never open sliding doors enough to allow room for my belly and often little bump my belly doing things. :haha:

Super exciting to watch the victoria's secret fashion show!!! :happydance: 
Hurry up internet!!


----------



## Karinama98

Yeah, Insanity is not a good first workout program at all. I had a few friends do it that way after not working out for years and I thought they were crazy. The stuff in it is ridiculous, and OH would hear my screaming all the time from trying to do pushups or whatever was going on after I was already exhausted. He thought I was dying or hurt all the time.

And Brieanna - with how little I've stretched since being pregnant other than the pilates stuff, it might be a nice way to get back into it. Maybe I'll force OH to do it with me since he doesn't workout at all. :) Thank you for the link.


----------



## vietmamsie

I always forget about the bump and try to fit through small paces (half way opened door, between two people, between a chair and a wall) and always get stuck! Its really embarrassing! Its just so strange to go from a small person to having such a large thing sticking out of me!

Just this morning I felt something cold while eating breakfast and looked down to realize I had dropped a piece of watermelon on my bump... it was just sitting there!


----------



## vietmamsie

Lisa- Luckily I am pretty used to the heat and my classroom is air conditioned as well as our bedroom so I have breaks from the heat. I had issues with occasional swelling before just due to heat (both in Vietnam and before we moved here.. summers in NYC were the worst!) so swelling has been a pretty normal part of this pregnancy as in I am pretty swollen by the end of the day... everyday. Not so attractive, but it doesn't really bother me as much as it used to. 

My only really weird thing had been the weight gain in my inner thighs... meaning for the first time in my life they rub constantly! I had to get a few pairs of leggings to help cope with the issue, so get a little hot wearing a work dress, sweater and leggings everyday!


----------



## vietmamsie

sorry for the post dump, but one more thing to say... sorry of it is TMI, but I can't help but be a little concerned. I have had more CM than usual for the duration of the pregnancy, but since about 18 weeks it has been pretty heavy, thick and yellow/white. I talked to my dr about it and he didn't seem worried. Starting a few days ago it has gotten really heavy... like I have to change my liner once or twice a day (before one liner lasted all day) It is a little thicker and has more of a yellow color. It doesn't small bad (just the same as it always has) and I don't have any itchiness or pain down there. I feel totally fine other than that. What do you guys think? JUst bring it up at my next appointment or call the doctor? I am still taking a low dose of progesterone orally, could it be due to that?


----------



## Lisa85

Vietmamsie, i know what you mean about the tight rubbing together!! :haha: I've never really experienced that until now and its weird and annoying! 
Im not sure about the progesterone but i have days where i get random thick CM thats white for no particular reason but only every now and then. I don't think i would be concerned about it unless you have other symptoms that might means its something more sinister.


----------



## Kasey84

Vietmamsie- I don't think it's anything to worry about unless it's accompanied by itching or a bad odour. I'd mention it to your doctor at your next apt. I think a lot of cm is normal in pregnancy. It freaks me out sometimes though. Some days if it's heavy, I'm convinced I'm bleeding and have to go check.


----------



## Lindsay109

Lisa, I hope you're feeling better now! I think I'm on the mend, hopefully the cold will be gone by the weekend :) I think Elaina Emily is beautiful! Not too many E's at all :)

Kasey, beautiful bump pic! Sorry to hear you're getting sore now. I've had a day here and there where my low back is sore, but then it goes away... I'm hoping it'll stay that way for a while longer. I am also finding prenatal yoga helpful. I signed up for a class at the local community centre and more often than not I"m the only one in the class, lol. 

Vietmamsie, I'm also noticing some strong movements! Sometimes he startles me, lol. I have a lot of CM too... white or yellow coloured usually - I think it's normal to have increased discharge during pregnancy so I wouldn't be too concerned about it. 

Brieanna, thanks for posting that link, I'll have to give that one a go too! Glad to hear you didn't burn yourself, hopefully it was one of DH's old shirts :) 

I had my first growth ultrasound yesterday and the tech told us all his measurements were in the average range so that's wonderful :) Will get the full report from the OB today. He wasn't cooperating for a profile photo, but she got a picture of his face (with a hand kinda blocking the view a little bit). It was very cute to watch him, he kept holding his hands together in front of his face. I think I'm lagging behind in the bump department! Here's my update photo - taken on Monday at 23 weeks 1 day.

For those of you who are working, how long are you planning to keep working? I was planning to work up until mid - late March (due date is April 6), but a bunch of people have been telling me I should re-consider that. I work primarily with kids in a 1:1 setting (some adults too) so some of my job is fairly physical, but other aspects of it are quite sedentary.
 



Attached Files:







Bump - 23 weeks.JPG
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 11









face - 23 weeks.JPG
File size: 52.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## vietmamsie

Glad you guys have a lot of CM too. I talked to my doctor about it last visit and he said the same, as long as it isn't itchy or stinky. He did a cervical check that appt and saw the CM and seemed to think it was fine.

Kasey - I have a gushing sensation when it comes out (even though it isn't that much) When it happens I have to run to the bathroom to check i'm not bleeding too.

Last work day!!! I can't wait for this to be over with for Christmas break.


----------



## Kasey84

Lindsay- glad to hear your ultrasound went well! Love your pics :) I'm hoping to work up until about 4 weeks before my due date, but we'll see how things go! 

Vietmamsie- yay for last day of work!! Enjoy!


----------



## KLMenke

Hey girls! Has anyone flown recently? We have 3 flights today, and 3 flights tuesday.. each about an hour and a half each. Wondering if any of you had any issues? Im sure it will be fine but id like to hear other's stories! 

Im also attaching my latest bump pic taken this past Tuesday! Everyone seems so big compared to me!
 



Attached Files:







IMG950837.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## vietmamsie

I have two flights on thursday at 24 weeks and one return flight on Jan 4th at 27 weeks. My airline said the cut off date for needing doctors notes in 28 weeks, but i'm so big, I hope they don't notice!! We are just going to bring the last medical report from out appt in November that states my dates. This will also be good to have in case of an emergency during our travels I think.

Luckily the flights are only about 21/2 hours, so hoping I won't get too uncomfortable!


----------



## Kasey84

KLMenke- lovely bump pic :) I haven't flown while pregnant. Hope your flights go well!


----------



## Lindsay109

KLMenke, great bump pic! I hope your flights went well. I flew in my last pregnancy - I had no difficulties, but it was quite early on.

Vietmamsie, I hope your flights go well too! Good idea bringing a recent medical report.


----------



## Karinama98

Brieanna - Tried out that yoga video you posted. Overall, a lot of the movements are the same as some of my pilates movements.There were some that definitely were a change in stretching the abdominal muscles. Dear lord I needed that since my muscles have been so tight lately in those areas. 

Our registry is almost done and my husband is just shocked at how much stuff we're needing for LO. What would you all say is the most unique thing on your registry? I know it's not needed for a while, but for us we put a training potty that actually has a flushing mechanism so they can hear the sounds of a working toilet.


----------



## Lisa85

Karina, Im not doing a registry... I've just made a list for myself and if people need help getting a gift they can ask. Have you set your baby shower date yet? Im having mine on 18th January and I'm having the boys there as well. Some of the boys are complaining about it but i don't see why... its just a party with baby gift... I'm not playing any games or anything.

KLmenke, cute photo! How did the flights go?

Hows everyone else going? Been a bit quiet lately?

My MIL bought me the cot last week! Very generous of her. Helps us out a lot. I want to have all the baby stuff ready by the end of Feb and that doesn't leave many pay days between then and now. I also want to have the nursery looking mostly finished by the baby shower. 
Its starting to hit me that there isn't long left!! 25 weeks today!!


----------



## Kasey84

Karina- I haven't set up a registry yet. Not totally sure if I will. I always find myself wanting to buy things I know the baby won't realistically need right away. Just recently I saw the most adorable rocking horse and had to stop myself from buying it! 

Lisa- So nice of your MIL to get the cot! Im hoping to have the nursery all done by the end of February. 

Here's a pic of a couple of onesies I bought to give my husband for Christmas. I now have a baby clothes addiction :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lisa85

So cute kasey! I haven't seen any nice "i love daddy" suits yet!
I have bought heaps of clothes but i need to stop myself a bit coz its all summer dresses and stuff at the moment so i need to wait until the full length suits start coming out again.


----------



## Karinama98

The baby shower is scheduled for Feb 9th at this point. We thought about having a co-ed party....until we came up with almost 70 women's names and felt it would be a lot of work for my MIL to make food for them all, and space is limited. So just going with women right now. From what I heard she's having 3 games that aren't too interactive. I'm not a huge fan of games by any means.

Took our 23 week pic tonight. Man, 2 weeks makes a difference in how quick those little babies wanna grow! People at work are now even making comments daily.


----------



## Lisa85

70 women!!! Wow Karina how many people do you know!! lol
Im only having just over 30 people as a co-ed party! haha


----------



## morganwhite7

Hello loves! Just wanted to post my 21 week pictures.. I haven't been posting much, but that simply means it's been pretty uneventful here.. Thank God! Just working and focusing on the Holidays. Things are going quite smoothly, which is all we could ask for. Scan tomorrow since our girlie wasn't cooperating at the anatomy scan so that the doctor can ASSURE us she's a girl and to monitor my placental lakes. Other than that, not much going on! And we won't be having our shower until late March or early April, I saw some of you discussing that. I feel so much further behind being due so late! Oh and still trying for VBAC, can't wait to talk with my midwife a bit more about how they handle VBACs.. I am so motivated to make it happen! 

Hope you ladies are all doing well, also beautiful belly pics! :)
 



Attached Files:







belli.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 4









belleh.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Karinama98

Lisa - yeah, we were surprised at the numbers too. It incorporates both sides of our families, my closests co-workers, our closest friends, then we both have hobbies that we have met people through so we added them into the mix. Overall though, we estimate that maybe only half will actually come. Being Wisconsin here in winter means anything can happen when it comes to the weather - snow is the enemy! haha You'll be lucky since you'll be having your shower in Australia summer. :)

Morgan - glad to hear things are still going well for you. I've seen some documentaries where people try to have a VBAC and with how things are here in the States that some hospitals won't allow that (not sure how the hospitals are in Ohio). Were you planning on doing a home birth or how were you planning on doing that with your midwife? I can't remember if you mentioned that in a prior post in the past. 


Also, I need to stop watching pregnancy movies. Decided to watch "Juno" last night and was fine until you saw the baby. Then I teared up. And then today, came to find out two people we know had their babies last night. Got teary when I saw the one's picture on Facebook (she was 5 weeks early and they tried to stop the contractions from happening). Ah hormones!


----------



## KLMenke

Hey ladies! I'm back from vaca... I must say the flights there went a lot better than the flights home. Not too sure why, but the first flight and last flight home, I almost had to get up to go throw up in the bathroom. :/ plus, speed walking through airports to make the connecting flights sucked too! Lo was a kicking away, so she might like flying. :) Due to delays on every flight yesterday, I didn't get home and in bed until close to 2am, & lucky me, I get to go to work today! Word to the wise, if you're still working and plan a trip, ask for the day after off also. I came down with a nice cold while we were there, so im definitely kicking myself for being stingy on vacation days! 

My baby shower is scheduled for March 1st and will just be women. Mainly family, coworkers and close friends. We haven't registered yet but plan to in January sometime! Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## morganwhite7

Karina- My hospital is a maternity hospital so they are VERY supportive/encouraging of me wanting to VBAC. Unfortunately, with how things went last time etc., we will NEED to be in a hospital hooked up to fetal monitors at all times during labor, or it can be too risky. So I am hoping to go into labor naturally, labor at home for a while, and once I'm admitted to L&D they will hook me up so that I can't even use a tub I don't think. I do plan on using a birthing ball/all-fours to use gravity to assist in getting her out, although things may change when I am in pain and may need an epi. But for now, I plan to go natural for as long as I can. Scared out of my mind, but I know this will allow us to be able to have many more babies in the future, unlike with an RCS.


----------



## Lisa85

Beautiful pics Morgan. You look gorgeous!!
Excuse my ignorance but how many c sections will they let you have... didn't realise there was a limit.
Hope you can have VBAC!

Karina, Hopefully it will be a nice day and not to hot for the shower. Not many people have been to our new place and it has a lovely pagoda area so hoping to have it outside.

KLmenke, sorry you got sick and that your flights home were delayed. Hope you're coping at work day.
So exciting that we are taking about baby showers!! Its all getting so real now!


----------



## morganwhite7

Lisa- I was told they'd only do 4 comfortably. I'd have to find a doctor willing to do more, which is hard. Also, with every section, your scar weakens and thins making rupture a HUGE risk (even though there have been many moms with successful RCS's). I already lost one baby (strike 1 on C-sections) and would be devastated if we had 3 and never conceived another boy. We'd want to try for a fourth if that happened (NO MORE haha!) but that was pretty much the deciding factor for me. I don't want to be told I need to stop if for some reason I still would like to have another. We want a big family, just not sure how big yet ;) Also CS is so awful to recover from.. as much as I'd like baby safely delivered to my chest via CS, I also have to remember that it could cause complications for future babies (placenta accreta esp with the problems I've had) and it is harder to try for VBAC after 2 sections, as much as I'd like to have one this time around after how awful and scarring our last "delivery" was. I put that in quotes bc DH was unconscious and I had no idea I was having a CS, just woke up from an emergency surgery to find that my belly was gone, my family was on their way, and that my baby was in the NICU on life support :/ Gahh. I just wish this all was easier!


----------



## Lisa85

Morgan, that sounds so horrible. Im so sorry you had to go through that. 
I would hope they would let you deliver naturally given your CS was because of an accident and not a complication with delivery.
If i end up with a CS this time it will be because my placenta is covering my cervix so i think they would let me deliver naturally next time (presuming my placenta is in a better spot).
Im sure you will end up with another boy if you're going for 3 or 4! I was so happy to have a girl this time coz my OH is one of 3 boys.


----------



## Karinama98

Morgan - I still can't imagine how that would have been. I know I get paranoid in cars at time while driving by myself and wonder what would happen to me, and especially the baby, if there were an accident. Since I don't look very pregnant, no one would know, so how do I know they would try to save her? Actually thought about it this morning on my way to work about trying to find a bracelet or make one that I can wear stating I'm pregnant and when I'm expecting so personnel can reference that if I weren't able to tell them. The only times my husband and I are in a car together is usually on weekends, and granted my communte to work isn't far, but still leaves me paranoid.


----------



## Lisa85

I am sooooo paranoid about driving also. I don't mind being on slower roads but on freeways and stuff i get so scared. I was driving the other day and had two people do stupid things right in front of me that caused me to slam on my brakes at 100km/hr (60m/hr) to avoid hitting them.

I carry my hospital info in my wallet at all times and i have my ultrasound pic as my phone background so i feel like that would be enough for emergency services to know I'm pregnant. Before i looked pregnant i considered writing all my info on my phone screen saver so the knew what hospital had my info. 

On a side note... i saw a tip thing on Facebook for after baby is born that said to put a sticker on the side of your baby seat in your car with all your babies info on it like... name, DOB, blood type etc and any other medical info so in the event of an accident where you may be unconscious they have your babies info.


----------



## Kasey84

Morgan- That sounds so terrifying and devastating. I'm so sorry you had to go through it. I hope you get to have the birth experience you want and that your baby girl arrives happy and healthy into your arms <3 Love your pictures by the way. You look fabulous! 

It's so scary to think of all the things that could go wrong. I guess when you want a child like we all do, you have to be brave, try again, and hope for the best possible outcome. I think this makes us all very strong ladies! 

Lisa- That's a great idea to have a sticker on baby's car seat. My doctor gave me a prenatal record to keep with me. It has info on my previous mc and current pregnancy along with the fact that I am Rh negative. I keep it in my purse.


----------



## Brieanna

I don't know how you dealt with that morgan. 
Beautiful bump pictures!

We had a coed shower with dd and it was tons of fun, especially with some of the games because some guys are so clueless about babies their answers are hilarious!Since it is my second baby I don't think anyone is throwing me one this time, :( I don't want any extra presents (we are just using what we had for dd) but it would be nice to see people before the struggles of having a newborn!

My doctor said he has a patient that has had 6 c-sections when I asked how many i could have. I really wanted a vbac for the same reason that i didn't want c-sections limiting how many children I can have.

Lisa85- thanks for the tip about the sticker! I never thought about it before, but I am going to do it before we go traveling for Christmas. Thanks to lovely divorces we have 4 places that expect us to be there and the closest is 3 hours away so we will be driving a lot!

KLmenke- sorry you have to work after such a tiring experience coming home!


----------



## Brieanna

Happy Holidays! 
Does it look like a girl or a boy? :)
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound with santa hat1.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Kasey84

Cute picture Brieanna! I'm not sure what to guess :)


----------



## KLMenke

Hey girls, turns out my nasty cold I picked up on vaca is actually bronchitis with a start of a sinus infection. Stayed home from work yesterday and went to the clinic and got a z pak. Hoping it will kick in fast! They also told me to stay home from work again today. Not sure why, but this feels like the worst case of bronchitis I've ever had! 

Has anyone else been sick like this yet during pregnancy? Its kicking my butt!!


----------



## Karinama98

KLMenke - I was sick with just a regular cold that lasted about 2 weeks. Mostly I only dealt with congestion. It still sucked. I can only imagine how bronchitis/sinus infection must feel during pregnancy. Especially since meds you can take are so limited.

Brieanna - cute pic. Now what if the baby actually came out with a Santa hat on. :)

Lisa - I agree with everyone else in that the sticker is a great idea. Never would have thought about that before. Will definitely have to implement that when baby is finally here.


----------



## KLMenke

I think that's exactly why I feel so horrible. My options are so limited! I must say, its not fun at all! Hopefully this is the only time I have to deal with feeling like this during this pregnancy.


----------



## Lisa85

KLmenke, I've just got over a bad cold which i thought may have turned into a sinus infection. My whole face ached and i was really sick. Bubs was kicking like normal though so i wasn't worried about her. Stay home from work as long as you can... it will help you get better a lot faster to rest.

Brieanna, you should just throw your own party before bubs comes and just say no gifts if you don't want anything. Im organising my own shower... I'm to much of a control freak to let someone else do it. haha :blush:
Cute pic!! Im gonna say boy but thats a complete guess!!

Its nearly christmas!! Has everyone got their shopping done?


----------



## KLMenke

I unfortunately have to go back to work tomorrow. Not looking forward to it! 

I havent even started shopping yet... plan on getting it done tomorrow after work. Yay procrastination! Hahaha


----------



## Brieanna

KLmenke-I was really sick when I was pregnant with dd and it was horrible! I just took meds for the fever and tried to rest. Is there no way you can stay home? At least it isn't first trimester when it is dangerous for the baby.

I was so proud of myself for actually ordering all my Christmas presents early but then because of a snowstorm they were delayed for a week and didn't get here until Thursday. It was ok for the ones for the people who I will see for Christmas but didn't give me enough time to wrap them and get them mailed to my sister who lives far away. I had to pay 40$ just to MAYBE get it there by Christmas. :growlmad:

Lisa-I guess I could just organize a little get together a few weeks before my due date. That's funny you said boy. I asked dd what I was having and she has always said a boy or that she is getting a brother, lol. She's really excited about the baby but we'll see what happens when she actually has to share time and her toys!


----------



## Kasey84

Hope you feel better soon KLMenke! 

Lisa- I've got all my shopping done, except for picking up a couple of gift cards. I started really early this year...wasn't sure how I'd be feeling closer to Christmas since it will be the anniversary of my mc. I'm so glad I have everything. Just have to wrap it all now! Lol


----------



## KLMenke

Thanks everyone for the well wishes! I do have to go back to work.. when we work weekends, we can't call in sick unless you find a replacement.I had to have a coworker close for me yesterday so I could stay home. It stinks working in a retail pharmacy while sounding like death. People look at me funny ;) I did buy a warm mist vaporizer that is vicks compatible, so im hoping that will help me sleep better tonight. Im tired of coughing my lungs out, sneezing, and blowing my nose! Haha just call me Rudolf ;)


----------



## Karinama98

KLMenke, Hope you're feeling better. 

I know for me, yesterday was hell day in relation to my heartburn. No matter how many Tums I took, it didn't kill it, and already this morning it's already ruining my morning relaxation time at work here. lol I really need to start taking my Zantac on a more regular basis. That usually helps so much.

Today is my 24 week visit. Trying to work on my list of questions for my OBGYN since I love going in with questions every appointment. So far I want to see when she wants to talk about my possible birth plan, along with ask about epidurals/inducing drugs. I want to avoid both of them (if possible...or as long as I have to). One thing my husband wants me to ask especially after watching a documentary is to see how true it is that epidurals will actually slow down how quickly you can dialate, which then causes the possible need for Petocin, which then needs more epidural to stop the pain, and then the cycle continues. 

I really need to stop dragging my feet on the weekends. Been finding I am so tired on the weekends and I have no ambition to clean up my mess in the baby's room. I just need to organize my stuff to get out of there and we should be good to go to start working on it, but I just wish I had the energy to do it. Maybe it's procrastination or just laziness. Either way...my DH kept getting on me about it this weekend. Since we're not going any where for Christmas, I think that'll be the day I officially finish it up. If I don't...then I need a swift kick in the butt. LOL


----------



## Lindsay109

Morgan, I'm so sorry for what you had to go through, it sounds horrific. :hugs: I'm glad to hear that your medical team is supportive of VBAC and I really hope that it works out perfectly for you :)

Lisa, that's a great idea about a sticker on baby's carseat with all the important information - I'm going to remember that one!

Brieanna, great scan pic! I'm going to guess boy, for no particular reason, just a guess :)

KLMenke, sorry to hear you're feeling so sick! I just got over a cold and I was pretty miserable so I can only imagine what bronchitis and a sinus infection is like :hugs: I hope the antibiotics work quickly and you feel better very soon! 

Lisa, I've got all my Christmas shopping done too. DH and I were really good about getting it done early this year... now we've just got to wrap everything (which will very likely be my job because he's not very good at wrapping presents, lol).

Karina, that's too bad about the heartburn, it really is such an unpleasant experience! I hope the zantac will help! I am exactly the same as you on the weekends... the week wears me out and I don't feel like doing anything on the weekend! I've made myself a list of things I want to get done before baby comes, but not many of them are checked off yet... I'm going to need a swift kick in the butt too, lol.

I'm also having a baby shower in Jan - probably the third weekend, my sister is going to plan it (and I think she's more excited about it than I am, lol). I'm mostly off work this week so hoping to be productive in between family get togethers and get some of the things on my baby list done :)


----------



## Lisa85

Karina, I'm sure the nesting instinct will kick in for you soon and you will have the motivation to get everything done.
Im starting to get mild heart burn now.. hope it doesn't get any worse. Have you looked up the foods that can make it worse? maybe that can keep it at bay at little to avoid them.
I also have an appointment today... i don't have much to ask other than things i know i can't do anything about! :(

Lindsay, i wish my sister would get excited about the baby things. She doesn't want babies or to get married so its not really her thing! I have a few friends that have babies but none of my really close friends do so I'm a little alone in this!

KLmenke, hows the sickness going? hope you're starting to feel better!

AFM - Is anyone else getting really bad hip pain in bed? I have pillows all around and as far as i know I'm sleeping in the best possible positions but i still wake up in the early hours of the morning with really bad hips and this morning i even got up at 5am coz i couldn't take it anymore.


----------



## Lisa85

Also has anyone picked a car seat yet? What are you getting?


----------



## Kasey84

Karina- Sorry about the heartburn! My mom had it really bad with all 5 pregnancies...she said it was awful! 

I find it really hard to get motivated to clean on the weekends after working all week. Hoping the "nesting" kicks in soon. Lol 

Lisa- I was waking up with really bad hip pain until I started sleeping with a pillow between my knees...that did the trick for me. I still do find that my hips/pelvis pains when I get up after lying or sitting for a long period or when I'm on my feet for too long. 

I haven't decided on a car seat//stroller just yet. Thinking we'll be getting a travel system though. There are sooo many choices! 

AFM, today is feeling bittersweet. I'm 24 weeks today (since last ultrasound put baby ahead 4 days), but it's also the first anniversary of my mc. I woke up this morning to my little man kicking away, but then I couldn't help but think that this day last year I woke up to a phone call from my doctor telling me my blood work was not looking good and to go to the hospital for an ultrasound. Last Christmas was just a sad blur.

I'm so grateful this year for my healthy little boy, but I guess this time of year will always remind me of my angel <3 

Happy Holidays to all you wonderful ladies! May you be relaxed and pampered and enjoy every minute with your families!


----------



## Lisa85

Kasey, i wish the pillow between my knees did the trick. doesn't seem to do anything anymore. I have my OH massaging my hips every night now which seems to mildly help... I'm getting like 7 hours sleep instead of 5. 
Im sorry your having a sad day. Im sure being pregnant helps with the pain but it will always be with us. :hugs:

I had my midwife appointment on xmas eve and everything was fine. HB fine, blood pressure same as last time which was a little high but since its stayed the same thats good. Bubs was sideways though which the nurse seemed to think she should be headed head down now. Not sure if thats good or bad. She also commented on the ultrasound that showed my low placenta. She said where mine is sitting is quite rare so she is not sure what its likely to do. i don't think anyone is hopefully is going to move.
do you think the baby can fit head down if my placenta is there in the way? my OH is getting worried there won't be enough room for her in there coz I'm quite narrow. I told him my tummy will just stretch to fit her but i don't really know.
Bubs managed to jam her feet right up in my stomach and ribs yesterday right after a big xmas lunch... it was sooooo painful. I was walking, laying, rolling, sitting, stretching trying everything to get her to move. Finally she did just in time for xmas dinner!

Hope you are all enjoying your christmas and that you got spoilt!!! :hugs:


----------



## Karinama98

Kasey - I understand how hard it must feel knowing how things were a year ago for you. I'm almost dreading my birthday this year because I know it'll be my one year anniversary from my MC at that time, and I get choked up occasionally still when I think about it. It's been now for me emotionally knowing the LO we have now is doing so well. 

The one thing I will admit that has been sucking a lot lately is the muscle pain I have in my upper abdominal muscles (only on the left side) and my middle back (only on the left side). The muscles in my back are starting to synge up here and there and I have to slowly move to get them to loosen up. DH helped rub it a lot yesterday, but I'm sitting here at work in agony today. My doctor at my appointment last week only recommended heat or cold therapy since the Relaxin hormone is most likely the cause. 

The one thing I didn't appreciate yesterday for Christmas was that I didn't attach our younger dog well to his leash and he decided to run over to our neighbor's yard. Luckily we have almost 1.5 feet of snow, so he just hops in it since he's so small. I was in a panic and had to take a breather once I got in. Didn't help that my slippers also came off as I ran after him, so I was walking in the snow with only socks on. DH came out too late during this episode. I was just happy it didn't affect Baby Amber much. Pregnancy lady running after two dogs (the old one is easier to bring back to the house than the little one) is not a great combination at this time. Oy.


----------



## Lindsay109

Lisa, sorry to hear your hips are bugging you. Would a heat pack or something help? I think I've been quite lucky with sleeping so far - very little discomfort, just a bit of insomnia. I'll keep my fingers crossed that your placenta will move! I'm sure bubs will fit just fine - your tummy will probably just keep stretching as she grows :)

We haven't quite picked a carseat yet, but did go and have a look at them the other day. The lady at the store told us that we should look for an infant seat where the padding goes under the bum as well... apparently in most infant seats the foam padding stops at the bottom of the back, and there is nothing besides hard plastic under the fabric of the seat. Anyway, I'm going to do a little research and see what I can find out.

Kasey, sending you some hugs :hugs: Those milestones are hard aren't they? The EDD of my angel was Dec 10, and I did find it was a hard day. It certainly helps that I am pregnant again and things are going well, but it was still a sad day. 

Karina, the muscle pain sounds unpleasant! Hopefully it will ease up a little bit (or a lot :) ). Sounds like quite an ordeal chasing after your dogs, especially in that much snow! 

AFM, things are going well. Bump seems to be growing by the day right now! I'm still feeling quite good, but I am noticing I get out of breath quite quickly now... sometimes it's worse than others and I think it has to do with the little ones position. 

I hope everyone enjoyed the holidays! Our little guy got totally spoiled and he's not even born yet, lol. He's ended up with all sorts of clothing, toys and a baby seat that moves in all sorts of ways.


----------



## Karinama98

Lindsay - the whole getting out of breath thing is catching up to me lately as well. Feel bad for my husband as everytime I tried to buckle my seatbelt lately I make some crazy sighing or other noise with it. He gets so concerned.

As for the back/rib pain, been reading that it's all just from the baby starting to push everything up. From other forum pages I saw it's not gonna get any better. 

DH has been sick since the day after Christmas, and I'm praying I don't get it. Today though I started to feel a slight sore throat. I hope it's just my imagination. Hope to have the baby room officially cleared of my stuff by today so we can start thoroughly cleaning it and getting it ready. Doesn't help though that I've been depressed all week - this was the first Christmas without my dad, and with my mom's health dwindling it really has had me all out of sorts.


----------



## Kasey84

Thanks for the kind words ladies <3 Despite some sadness over the holidays I still managed to enjoy it as well. My OH surprised me with a lovely heart necklace and said he wanted me to know he thinks about the loss as well and knows how difficult this past year has been. 

Just think how exciting next Christmas will be for us all...celebrating baby's first Christmas :) 

Lindsay- I find myself getting short of breath easily too. Sometimes after a meal, I feel like I hardly have room to breathe. I have almost 15 pounds on now, which is a huge adjustment for my body! I'm almost terrified about how I'll feel in another month or two. Aside from a petite stature, my doctor says I have a really short torso so I can expect to be pretty uncomfortable. I have no idea where it's all going to fit! Lol. I keep worrying that the baby doesn't have enough room! 

Karina- Sorry to hear the holidays were difficult for you as well. First Christmas without your dad must have been really tough <3 Hope your DH feels better soon and that you don't get sick yourself!


----------



## Lindsay109

Karina, I'm sorry to hear you had a difficult Christmas too :hugs: I hope your DH gets better soon, and that you don't catch it! Good job getting the baby's room cleaned out :) We're still working on that, but getting close (it's going to be baby's room/office as I work from home and we just have 2 bedrooms... but it's a large room so it should work).

Kasey, what a thoughtful gift from your husband. Yes, next Christmas will definitely be an exciting one :)

I'm glad I'm not the only one feeling short of breath. Kasey, I know what you mean about after a meal, I'm the same way!


----------



## Lisa85

Kasey, I've put on 12kg (26 pounds) now!!!! :blush: Ive started eating smaller meals to try and help with the shortness of breath.
I think you will just end up with a giant belly by the end... bubs will fit in their some how although i wonder the same thing! :haha:

Karina, Sorry about your tough xmas and hope your DH has got better and not made you sick.
I was getting really sore upper abdominal muscles a few weeks ago and it did ease so hopefully it will for you too.
You should hear the noises from me when i move around! haha! i can't do anything without carrying on about it! :blush: Rolling around in bed is getting really hard!

Lindsay, its so exciting getting the baby room setup!! Im about half done with the baby room. Just a few more things to get and then just fill it with clothes and nappys and toys etc. Ill post a pic when I'm getting closer to finished. It looks like a princess room with owls! haha

Where's vietmamsie?! Did she go away?

Heres my bump update at 26+3. everyone keeps telling me I'm very big!!
 



Attached Files:







26 weeks.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Lisa85

i always forget to turn the photo around!!
 



Attached Files:







26 weeks.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Kasey84

Lisa- love the bump! You're looking great :) I do an awful lot of moaning and groaning whenever I have to move around too! lol


----------



## Kasey84

Wishing all you lovely ladies a Happy New Year! Cheers to exciting times in 2014 :)


----------



## Karinama98

Lisa - you look awesome. 

Here's to a great New Year. We celebrated at home with a bottle of non-alcoholic champagne we've had in the fridge since March when we were expecting at that time. Tasted amazing. I'm surprised we both made it til midnight since I'm usually passed out on the couch by 9:30-10 pm. LOL

So far here at 25 + 1 I've gained 7 lbs (3.175 kg). I think my husband is happy to see some weight starting to come on. I know the holiday season didn't help since my office had so much junk food on a daily basis sitting out for us to eat. But now I'm trying to get back to eating healthy again. I need to pass that Glucose Tolerance Test (scheduled for Jan. 24).

I think I also made wife of the year. Today I told my husband that since the Green Bay Packers are having a hard time selling tickets for the playoff game this Sunday, and he's always wanted to go to a regular-style game (not preseason), that now is the best time for us to go before Amber arrives. He was so torn because he doesn't want me to freeze (or her to freeze). For those who are in other countries, this time of year is freezing - they're calling for a high of 9F (-12C) that day. There will be so many layers put on, I'm sure I'm going to wobble while walking. But it's one of our last big things to experience before we can't do those things any more.

And here is my updated bump picture from last night. Hope all is well!


----------



## Kasey84

Lovely bump Karina :) 

I have to get my glucose test done in the next few weeks as well...terrified since I've eaten way more then my share of sweets over Christmas!


----------



## Lisa85

Thanks Kasey!

Thanks Karina... you're looking great as well!!
Ive got my glucose test in like 6 days... I'm still craving sugar so much! I've been eating chocolate non stop coz i got so much for xmas! :blush:
Ive never experience cold like that... i wouldn't even know how to begin to dress for that. Very nice of you though!
Also appreciate the kg & celsius conversion! ;)


----------



## Kasey84

I feel your pain Karina! It's -25C with the wind chill here today and we're supposed to get 30 cm of snow tomorrow...on top of the 113 cm we've already gotten over the past month :( Brrrrr


----------



## KLMenke

Anyone do the glucose test yet? Just got off the phone with my nurse, and she has me super worried. She said the day before that I should limit carbs to help me pass.... that's all I eat! Ahhhh! Please tell me she's over reacting.. ;)


----------



## Lisa85

KLmenke, I've got mine next wednesday and they didn't tell me anything like that. I eat carbs and sugar non stop so ill let you know how i got! haha i told them i was kinda worried coz i eat so much sugar and she just said you'll be fine!! I think it might be really bad if you were overweight to begin with.
Whens your test?


----------



## Lisa85

MYYYYY HIPPPPPPPPPPPS!!!! oh my gosh its so painful!!! :cry:

I cleaned the house yesterday and now i can barely walk!!! Nothing seems to help... a warm bath, my OH massages them, i stretch, i sleep with a pillow between my legs... nothing helps!!!!!!

Someone help me!! lol


----------



## KLMenke

I mean I wouldn't classify myself as over weight, but I had weight to lose lol. My test is next Thursday, so a week from today. She just has me so worried because if you fail the first one, you have to do a fasting 3 hour test later after being on a carb free diet for a while, and that scares me! I love bread and pasta and pizza! Lol. I was fine before I talked to her to get details. Argh!


----------



## Lisa85

Sometimes they give you to much info! i don't think they realise it scares us. Im sure you will be fine.
They do the tests early there!! they don't do them till 28 weeks here. I have to fast and i think it takes a few hours.


----------



## Lindsay109

Lisa and Karina, love the bump pics! You both look great!! :)

I am also moaning and groaning a bit when moving around... I find some of my shoes can be a bit of trouble, can't breathe while I'm bent over doing them up, lol. 

Karina, I hope you and your husband enjoy the football game! I hope you don't freeze!!

Kasey, I hope you stay warm too!

KLMenke, I haven't had my glucose test yet either... I see the OB next week so am guessing it'll probably be soon. I hadn't heard that about avoiding carbs/sugar before the test... good to know though! That's one test I really want to pass!

Lisa, sorry to hear your hips are bugging you so much! I hope you can find some relief!

As for me, had a bit of a scare yesterday. Woke up and my heart was racing and I was feeling a bit short of breath. My blood pressure was also up so the OB wanted me to come in and get checked. Fortunately, after a non-stress test and some blood tests it was determined me and baby are both fine. They are suspecting perhaps dehydration, or that I was fighting a cold or something, they're not really sure. Regardless, today everything is back to normal so I'm very happy about that!


----------



## Karinama98

Lindsay - glad to hear you're okay. :)


KLMenke - never heard that either about limiting carbs. I know for me I don't think it'll affect much. With my family being diabetic, when I visit I used their test strips to check how I was in the mornings, and I was still doing fine - and that was after many Thanksgiving meals that weekend. :) But couldn't hurt to see if it would have an affect. I just know that every time I open my fridge door the bottle of the sugar liquid is sitting there staring at me that they gave me for it. I had the option of choosing Lemon-Lime or Orange flavored. So we'll see how it goes in 3 weeks.

Kasey - I know up by my mom's it's going to get down to a low of -30F (-34C) on Monday, and that's without a windchill. The worst I ever remembering dealing with was -40F (-40C) as a kid. Again...no windchill. Brrrr.


So far no major pains other than the rib/back pain I've been having. Little girl is definitely moving on up as I'm starting to feel her more by my stomach now compared to my pelvic region. She made DH's dad on New Years when he was finally able to feel her kick. He got teary eyed knowing his little girl is in there moving like crazy. Her nickname is now "Ninja". lol But yesterday, I swear, she didn't stop moving. I don't even think she slept during the night because I woke up to my uterus feeling like a playground for her. LOL


----------



## Karinama98

The one thing I am happy to know is that overall everyone has been doing well with their pregnancies who post on a routine basis. In my job, I'm a life insurance underwriter. In the last week and a half I have had to work on two cases where the babies were born premature. I'm not going to lie that it has been unnerving at times reading the medical records about their struggles. Especially since both cases recently were at 26 weeks. But I find it amazing at how they have survived even though one of the babies is still struggling with some medical problems. My one sister had my nephew at 25 weeks back 18 years ago. He was 1 lb 10 oz. To know most of us are in a place that if something happens, we can go onto having our little ones survive is amazing.


----------



## Kasey84

KLMenke- I haven't had my glucose test yet either. It will be scheduled at my appointment next week. I'm fairly certain it doesn't get done until 28 weeks here. 

Lisa- Sorry about the hip pain! Have you mentioned it to your doctor? Maybe he/she can suggest something that could help. 

Lindsay- That sounds scary! Glad you and baby are ok! Last week at work one day I had a strange episode too. I suddenly got short of breath, blurred vision, overheated and nauseous. It passed after a couple of minutes. I work at a hospital and got my blood pressure checked, but it was fine. Thankfully nothing like it has happened since. 

Karina- Your DH must have been so excited. So sweet! It must be hard to deal with those cases at work. I'm a Social Worker at a hospital and I've done some work with women who've had mc, stillbirths and cases of SIDS. It's just so sad, but unfortunately a reality for some. Thankfully I've seen more healthy babies go home with their parents, so I try to keep that in mind as well. 

AFM- Almost afraid to say it, but pain in my hips/groin hasn't been to bad lately-fingers crossed this continues! We're in the middle of a blizzard here now and I'm so hoping we don't lose power. Last night we lost power for 6 hours and it just so happened to be the coldest day on record here since 1947! We were freezing! 

Anyone else here Rh negative? I'll be getting my rhogam injection soon...also at 28 weeks I think.


----------



## hope4rainbow

It's been awhile, hey ladies!!!

I'm so glad to see that overall everyone is healthy. :happydance:

I had my glucose test this last week and I was SO nervous about it. I ate normally the day before. That morning I had one egg for breakfast, then drank the orange drink (it's not horrible, but definitely not my fave). My levels were normal! 

I agree, Karina. Every week we make it and he gets bigger and has a better chance at surviving outside my body, I breathe a huge sigh of relief. Also, the heartburn is constant, I feel your pain! I've been living on tums and pepcid ac. 

At our last high risk appt at 26w3d he was estimated to be 2lb 4oz! :baby: So amazing, it took forever to get to 1lb (at our 22 week appt) and just one month later he more than doubled that. This process is fascinating.

On my birthday (last week) I turned 27 and it was the start of our 27th week, here's a picture of us! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







27weeks.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## vietmamsie

Hope4Rainbow you look great!

Morgan, love the pics! I hope everything goes so much differently for you this time around. Your story is so terrifying you are so strong for making it through.

Lisa - You are catching up to me!!! A beautiful big bump and a pretty good amount of weight gain to go with it. I think every woman is different, and we really shouldn't worry about how much we gain... all that matters is that the baby is healthy and that we feel good. If you are hungry, EAT!

I hope everyone is feeling better (saw there were some sick Mamas) and that you all made it through the holiday season without a mental breakdown!

We just got back from Malaysia and had a wonderful time! Only three more weeks of work, then I am free! I am starting to feel a little unprepared for this little one... At a party last night some people were asking me what I had bought (almost nothing, a few packages should be arriving from the states with diapers, etc this week) what our names are (still torn and can't agree) and what our nursery looks like (the baby is going in bed with us, so we have nothing furniture wise). I have to get my butt is gear once I finish work!!!

I have the glucose test on Tuesday, will let you know how it goes!

Attached is a pic from new years eve!
 



Attached Files:







Pangkorpreggo.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Kasey84

Hope- Beautiful bump :) glad to hear all is well, but sorry to hear about the heartburn! 

Happy belated birthday to you! Hope you enjoyed your day. Imagine you'll be celebrating your next birthday with a little one :) 

Vietmamsie- Your looking wonderful! I'm starting to feel a little panicked about not having much prepared for the baby either! I have a crib, change table, bassinet, and a a small amount of baby clothes....that's all! My husband is going back to work up north for 3 weeks in just a few days. When he gets home again at the end of January we'll have to do some serious shopping! 

I'm battling a head cold now :( I woke up yesterday with a sore throat/head cold and also no power. A severe winter storm knocked out power to the entire province. Thankfully we spent the day/night at my sisters, as she has a fireplace. We finally got our power back this morning :) I'm thankful the baby was tucked away warm in my belly! It's going to be a brutal winter I think...another reason to look forward to Spring :)


----------



## Lisa85

Lindsay, that sounds a little scary! Hope you're still feeling ok.

Karina, I wonder when my little one sleeps as well. She seems to be moving around all day long and whenever i wake up i can usually feel her moving as well. My SIL told me they move in their sleep too!!

Kasey, i did mention my hip pain at my last midwife appointment and she just said its a normal pregnancy thing and there wasn't anything to be done other than some exercises! How are you supposed to know if yours is worse than anyone else's or if you require any further treatment like physio.
I actually heard about the blizzard here on the news this morning saying that parts of US are braces for -50C. I can't even imagine what that would feel like considering I've never seen snow!! i would have thought you would freeze to death at that temp. 
Im a positive sorry so not sure about the injection.

Hope, happy birthday for last week!! Hope you had a great day!
Im glad your test and appointment went well
Beautiful bump pic! Is much done in the nursery yet? 
How have you been feeling?

Vietmamsie, i think we look full term already... i can't imagine how much bigger its going to get! haha Beautiful pic by the way.
I recently went through a patch of not eating heaps but I'm back being really hungry again. I had to get up at 4am the other morning to eat. I don't know how I'm going to cope on glucose test day where i can't eat. 
Glad you had a good holiday.
I wouldn't stress to much about not having a lot yet. A lot of things you won't need immediately when they are born so as long as you have clothes and nappys and wipes you should be ok.
Im trying to get a lot done now coz I'm having a lot of trouble walking around which I'm sure will only get worse.


----------



## Kasey84

Lisa- here's a little glimpse of the snow at our house. It's a lot, but not the most we've ever had :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Lisa85

oh my!!! how do you get into your house?
Does everyones pets just have to stay inside all winter?!


----------



## KLMenke

Holy that's a ton of snow! We are having the coolest temps we've had in a while, air temp is -21F and wind chill mashes it feel like -55F! Went to breakfast this morning with dh, and just walking to and from the car was terribly cold! 

Today is a very difficult day for me. It's the anniversary of my mom's death, 13 years ago when I was 12 yrs old. I've never dealt with it during pregnancy with the added hormones and emotions.. it's been a hard day! ! ! Thankfully, dh gets to be home with me tonight which was unexpected since he is working out of town. 

All of your bumps look so much bigger than mine and I'm only a couple weeks behind! It's so crazy how we are all different.. I'll have to post a pic of my bump! We started working on the nursery on dh's last week off (he has a 2 week on, 1 week off schedule). We have paint and furniture put together! We also started on our registry and already have items bought! It's becoming so real and April will be here in no time! 

Hope everyone is having a good new year so far.


----------



## KLMenke

Bump picture from today in the nursery!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0893.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Lisa85

KLmenke, They said on the new this morning is you spend more than 5 minutes outside in some of these blizzards that you will get frost bite. So crazy!! Hows a pregnant lady supposed to fulfil her last moment cravings. haha
So sorry about your mum. I cry over silly little things all the time so i couldn't imagine how you must feel. Im glad your DH can be there with you.
As much as i love my big bump its extremely uncomfortable. Just rolling over in bed is really hard due to the weight of it. it often makes my back crack due to the weight rolling over. You still have a decent bump though. Nice pic!
My nursery is nearly done other than all the little things i need to stock it.

Is anyone prepping for their baby shower yet?! I'm freaking out a little. I hate planning parties... it makes me so anxious. i kinda wish i didn't have one now. I keep crying when i get overwhelmed about it. Silly pregnancy hormones! haha


----------



## Kasey84

We've had about 5 feet of snow in the past month, but it looks worse because we run out of room to shovel it and end up having to pile it up, leaving huge mountains of snow! OH has shovelled our walkways and patios, but fortunately it has blown away from our doors so far. Some people literally had to shovel out their door though. Lol. We have 3 cats that are indoor pets only. People still walk their pets and let them outside to use the bathroom though. 

KLMenke- your bump is looking great :) everyone is different. I have a few coworkers and friends due around the same time as me and we all look completely different sizes! 

Sending hugs during this difficult day. Anniversaries of losses like that are so hard! Glad to hear that your oh will be there with you tonight <3


----------



## KLMenke

Lisa, I'm lucky and am having one of my best friends and one of my sister's co throw a shower for me. You're planning your own? I couldn't imagine the added stress, on top of the nursery and registry, planning a shower? I'm sorry! ! 

Yes any longer than 5 mins, they say it's "life threatening", yikes! Thankfully, since dh was already out, he's bringing taco pizza home for dinner! Yum! 

Sorry to hear you're already so uncomfortable!


----------



## Brieanna

Wow so much snow!

Hope4rainbow- sorry for your heartburn. Doesn't that mean your baby will have a ton of hair?

Viertmamsie-I am glad you had fun! I haven't done much of anything for this baby either and I am starting to get worried!

Lindsay-Glad everything is ok! I have had a few spells with dizziness but nothing that sounds as bad as yours. Hopefully it was just a one time thing. 

KLmenke-I haven't had my glucose test but he didn't say I was supposed to do anything special. Mine is in a few days so I will let you know. I have some of the risk factors for it, but didn't have it last time so fingers crossed!Eating sugar while pregnant doesn't cause you do get gd (thank goodness, lol) it has something to do with your placenta making your cells less responsive to insulin. 

Lisa- I have had hip pain too. :( It is making it hard to sleep which makes me sad because I need all I can get right now! 

Kasey84-I am not rh negative. One of my friends who was pregnant when I was last time had a baby with anencephaly and it was horrible for her. She was one of the few people who knew about my pregnancy and mc but she had to deal with a funeral and everything and it was very sad. It really makes me happy we all have made it so far!

Karina-wow! Your OH must have been so happy! With everything my OH has done lately to help out I really need to get him something cool too! My LO moves all the time too! I hope that doesn't mean that's how it will be after the birth! I like to watch my belly move, but every time I try to record it, suddenly just stillness! Like they are being camera shy, lol.


----------



## vietmamsie

KLMenke: Sorry about your mom, I can't even imagine what you are going through. Glad your hubs is there to support you!

Lisa: I feel like you and I are total bump twins... by the end of the day i have the WORST back pain, am so swollen that I no longer have ankles, feel massive, and then can't even rest properly because the bump is so uncomfortable when I lay down. Sleeping on my side is totally throwing my hips and shoulders off. Not to complain too much, but I can't even imagine it getting BIGGER. I still have three months to go!!!

AFM, First day back at school was hard... on my feet all day and am feeling it tonight. Have glucose test in the morning, will let you guys know how it goes. Got a MASSIVE package of nappies delivered today! My mom included so many cute little baby outfits too! Feeling more prepared than I did yesterday!


----------



## ebonymama

happy new year to all of you.......

thought i would come by and update.....its been months since i've been on this thread.....

well i didnt have the internet and i didnt want to get too obsessed either....

so here i am....thanking GOD everyday for everything.....

so far everything is AOK....i had a few scans since my last post...the most recent was last thursday...baby measured ok....was in a longitude position..heartbeat was ok.....

well i found out i am having a new babygirl so team pink for me....
OH is soo happy for this he already has three boys and our first baby who was a girl passed....so we have another chance...:happydance:

so i c u ladies are moving along fine as well......i think i c pretty much everyone from before....so thats good...

so how is baby shopping for everyone going?


----------



## Karinama98

Everyone is looking good! Glad to hear from some of you we haven't heard from in a while. 

Was at the Packer game yesterday and we were grateful it wasn't as cold as we initially thought it'd be. I still had 4 shirts, 3 types of pants, 2 scarves, two hats, 2 pairs of gloves, some body warmers and my boots to help keep me warm. LO kept acting up whenever the crowds got really loud. But as soon as we got back to the car I crashed. Took 3 hours to get home, and I know I fell asleep at one point.

Been having some pelvic muscle-like pains lately. Been trying to take it easy when these sensations start up because I'm just constantly worried it's something in relation to her. But then she reminds me she's ok. :)

The chronic heartburn is the best, ain't it? Been 4 months straight of daily annoyance, and got 3 months to go. Really starting to hate the taste of Tums. But we're predicting a really hair baby if that old wives tale about heartburn and newborns is true.


----------



## Karinama98

Oh, and with having two dogs and this cold, I feel bad for them. Our pointer-hound mix has nice thick hair, but the puggle has thin hair and a bare belly. They can only stand being out for 1-2 minutes before we hear them crying. I usually have to hold the puggle to warm him up because he's shivering so much. Looking forward to warmer temps this weekend.


----------



## Lisa85

KLmenke, i don't think its a really big thing here to have other people plan your shower. You just have one if you want one. Im not really going to have a normal shower... it just more of a party with close family and friends with baby gifts! haha I don't even plan to open them at that party unless people ask me to open theirs. Coz I'm having a co-ed party i don't want to bore the boys... some of them are already complaining about being invited to a shower even though I've told them I'm its just a party... no baby games or anything like that!

Brieanna, have you found anything to relieve the hip pain at all? i have my OH massaging them and i use a heat pack sometimes and obviously the extra pillows in bed but nothing helps that much.

Vietmamsie, we are bump twins :hugs:... i read that paragraph you wrote and i swear i could have written it! haha sounds just like me!
I feel so unattractive when i have to move around like a whale! lol :haha:
Im glad you're not working to much longer... i can't stand all day with being in agony for days after recovering from it.

Ebony, so happy to see you're doing great. Congratulations on you're baby girl!! Go team pink! :happydance:
My baby shopping is going great... i still have a big long list of things to buy but they are mostly just little things now or more of things so I'm feeling pretty organised at this point. 

Karina, Sorry about the heartburn... it sounds horrible. :hugs: i kinda glad i have hip pain rather than heartburn. I do get a little heartburn but nothing bad. Although i feel your pain about hating the taste of pill. I often burp up my vitamin D and the taste is really starting to get to me. Ive started having it right before bed and it seems to be a better time.
You must have been huge with all that clothing on!! :haha: Did you OH enjoy himself?

AFM - Glucose test tomorrow... i don't know how I'm going to survive not eating for so long. Im going to need to pack a bag full of food to eat as soon as I'm able! I've also been so tired lately!!
I only have 12 weeks to go and if i end up with this c section it will probably be 2 or 3 weeks early so i possibly only have 9 weeks to go! Its getting so close... I'm getting so excited!


----------



## Karinama98

Lisa - Oh, I totally looked huge. We had lunch with some friends before the game, and I changed into my extra layers at the restaurant. She made fun of me for how I was walking out of the place. LOL :) It was comical. But I didn't realize how I looked in everything until we stopped at a gas station on our way home. I looked like I added about 50 lbs onto my body frame with how puffed up I looked. All in the name of staying warm!


----------



## vietmamsie

Ok, had my glucose test... lets just say it was pretty rough. In Vietnam they don't have the fancy flavored syrups you take in the states, so I literally had to drink a cup and a half of white sugar mixed with warm water. I felt so sick after, I nearly threw up. Luckily I made it through. Three blood tests later, I was finally able to dig into the sandwich I had stashed in my bag!

Sort of weird doctors appointment. I had how the viet doctors always ficus on the negative, so despite everything looking normal, you leave feeling a little unsure of everything. He told me that the baby has a 'deadline' of 34 weeks to move head down - currently the LO is laying with its head on my right side, feet to the left side. The baby is pretty much right on track (just a little ahead) except in length. This kid is going to be a basket ball player! To be expected, my hubs is 6'6" (2 meters). 

So questions: How is your baby laying? have there been any concerns that they aren't head down yet? From my quick google search on the subject, it seems to be normal for babies not to flip until the end, even just hours before birth.


----------



## vietmamsie

oh, and turns out the discharge I have been having isn't normal and I might have a yeast infection (never had one before). Great. Got some swabs taken to see whats going on and start treatment for suspected infection tonight. Hoping it clears up in the next few days.


----------



## Karinama98

Vietmamsie - I've heard of doctors during delivery trying to help the baby move into position from the outside of the mother's body. I have never heard of a "deadline" for a baby to get into position. That just seems odd to me. I've heard of just the sugar and water solution for the GTT, and when I was told I had a choice of flavors I was excited since I've heard so many others get sick on the sugar solution. And glad to hear they took your concerns into consideration with the discharge. Here's to hoping things will clear up soon.

Ebony - I was thinking about you a few weeks ago and wondering how you've been since we don't hear from you too often. Glad to know things are still going well this time for you. And congrats on Team Pink.


----------



## Lisa85

Vietmamsie, we are even more bump twins... My LO is always sideways to, head to the left though then feet up in my ribs on the right side. Maybe thats why our bumps look similar. My last appointment was on xmas eve and the midwife said she should be head down by now but i think they have plenty of time to move down to. The deadline seems a bit weird to me. i would have thought it would be a lot later. Maybe they need more time to plan a c section in Vietnam? I wasn't concerned about my LO being sideways coz the midwife said there might not be enough room for her to be head down coz of my low lying placenta and i would need a c section anyways.
Im just about to leave for my glucose test now!! hope they have flavours! i have a sandwich packed in my handbag too! :haha:

Karina, haha!! i can just imagine you like a big rolly polly in all those clothes. :haha:


----------



## morganwhite7

Hey girls! Long time no update! Haha.. things are going just swimmingly with us, she's kicking up a storm as I type. Nothing interesting other than I love EATING and the cravings have been wild lately lol. Oh also glucose test in a week.. my lemon-lime glucose drank is in the fridge waiting for the appt.. ew. 

Just thought I'd post this cool belly comparison I made! Also my new favorite dress, may wear it for my shower if it still fits over her by then! :haha:

Hope you ladies are all doing well, of course I've read that you are.. I still read along every morning, just haven't been very good about checking in.
 



Attached Files:







mbump.jpg
File size: 54.4 KB
Views: 13









DRESSIE.jpg
File size: 51.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Kasey84

Ebony- Great to hear from you. Glad all is well :) Congrats on team pink! 

Karina- Glad to hear the game went well and that you didn't freeze! I feel huge now when I bundle up in my winter clothes to go outside!!

Lisa- How did your glucose test go? 

Vietmamsie- Your glucose test doesn't sound fun! I think we get the flavoured drinks here in Canada too. Thank god! Lol. Hope your infection clears soon! 

It sounds like your lo is in the same position as mine was at my last 2 ultrasounds. My doctor called it transverse - baby lying horizontally across the belly. My doctor wasn't concerned as I was only 20 weeks at the time so still lots of time to turn. My understanding is that they usually turn from this position (it's more rare then breech), but if they don't turn a vaginal birth isn't possible and a c-section is needed. I know here they will schedule a c-section ahead of time if the baby hasn't gotten in the right position by a certain point. Maybe they schedule ahead of time so you don't end up in active labor with a baby who isn't in a position to deliver. My friend had a planned c-section 2 weeks ahead of her edd due to baby being breech. Right before the surgery they checked the position again via ultrasound just to make sure she hadn't turned. I should get another ultrasound at my OB apt on the 27th...anxious to see if he's still transverse or turned! 

Morgan- Great pics and love the dress! It's amazing to look at weekly/monthly pics to see how our bodies change!


----------



## Lisa85

Morgan, You always look so beautiful in your pics. You make me wanna get dressed up to take some pics! 
Glad everything is going well for you.

Kasey, glucose went ok. The drink they gave me was actually nice. It was just like slightly sweeter lemonade (fizzy and everything!) and it was only small. I was expecting to have to drink like a litre or something. I felt pretty sick for a while and almost wanted to throw up but i got through the two hours and quickly ate a sandwich and it was all fine.
They have to send off the blood for the test so i didn't find out right away although she did the little drip test thing at the start and she said that number was good.
Can you tell what position you LO is in now? Occasionally mine will go diagonal but she's usually always transverse with her feet up in my right ribs.
I heard on TV yesterday that something like 1 in 5 get a c section these days... seems really high!


----------



## Lisa85

Couldn't resist these little shoes today!!! They won't fit her for ages but whatever! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







shoes.jpg
File size: 47.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Kasey84

Lisa- cutest shoes! Can see why you couldn't resist :) 

I think my lo is still transverse because I always feel kicks/movement on my left and right side and never in the middle part of my tummy. I think its his head and arms moving on one side and legs on the other. I could be completely wrong though!


----------



## vietmamsie

Lisa - sounds like your test went better than mine. I was actually looking forward to a really sweet little drink, but just sugar and water was so gross. Wish it had been flavored like yours!  Those shoes are super cute!

I am not really worried about the baby, I figure it will move into place when its good and ready. I just really didn't like the while 'deadline' thing, I mean come on, does my little one really already have its first deadline? And what is it for? Its not like they would give me a c-section at 34 weeks if the baby wasn't in the right place, right? Keeping positive and thinking upside-down thoughts! Turn baby, turn!

Morgan, Damn girl, you look fabulous! Great dress, beautiful bump, looking good!


----------



## vietmamsie

Ok, found some moves to try to flip my baby. Here is the website I found. 

https://spinningbabies.com/baby-positions/all-positions/sideways

Already gave the forward leaning inversion a try, think I will do it daily, in the am and evening until my next appointment. Baby is bound to move at some point!


----------



## Karinama98

My doctor didn't tell me either way how she was laying, but I'm assuming transverse at the time as her head was on the right side and legs were more toward my left. These days whenever I feel movement it's usually only on the left side or in the middle (oh, I hate the middle kicks). The highest I've felt any kicks were maybe the middle of my abdomine (thank God for no rib kicks yet...dreading when that starts happening). 

I know the day my husband felt her for the first time she went from the right side to the middle to the left side really quickly. Was the only day so far I've felt her move through all positions of my stomach.


----------



## ebonymama

hey all,

thought i'd come by and say hi...

i c u ladies are good and fine...
thanks karina and to all of u who thought about me.....
thats really some nice cheer there..

well yall talking about baby positions....last ultrasound showed my lolo longitude position...she was transverse.....but i feel movements all over me stomach....sometimes i get some sharp kicks.....at times i can feel her whole body move....that feels wonderful but lil uncomfy at times....but i dont mind at all....

great pics morgan...i am a lil larger than normal...i think its because due to my pcos.....

lisa the shoes are lovely...i would have bought them to...

vietnam...dont worry bout baby position....baby would move when baby ready.....i got my gtt in two weeks....i to dont know how i will survive all that time without nothing to eat....wow....i hope i dont pass out....i get pretty hungry fast...:haha:


----------



## paintrider89

I don't post here much but I stalk all the time....had to stop and say..

Morgan- beautiful bump! Also love your chosen name!

How is everyone feeling about being in/headed to 3rd tri? I keep watching my ticker and think OMG, the last tri? Am I that pregnant?


----------



## vietmamsie

Ebony - I think you are right, the baby will move when it is good and ready, but will continue to do new yoga moves to try to promote it. Can't hurt, right?

I also feel movement on the left side and in the middle. Makes so much sense now that I know thats where the legs would be.

Paintrider - It is so surreal to be entering into the third tri. I still can't believe that I am actually pregnant after all this time, and more likely than not, this will be our take home baby. It is humbling thinking about where I was just a year ago... I wish I knew then what I knew now. Almost every morning I forget that I am pregnant, until I look in the mirror. Every time it makes me smile.


----------



## Karinama98

Vietmamsie - I know for me it's when I'm in the shower and I see my bump. Almost daily I hold onto it and rub it knowing there's a little girl in there. :)

The one thing I have come to read about is in relation to this rib pain. I know it can happen with muscles and ligaments loosening, but yesterday was terrible. Come to find out that most likely it's a muscle tear. Great...just what I need. I didn't think it would happen already. So been trying not to stretch my stomach or bend any way that may cause it to act up. Even just barely touching the skin hurts because it's so sensitive. DH felt so bad for me as I was laying on the couch in misery last night. 

He thanks me almost daily for going through this for our family. Lately I've been giving him the look of "Uh huh...sure...you don't know how it feels completely. And I have three months left of this pain or worse pain." lol 

And poor DH...since New Years he hasn't been able to feel her moving at all. If anything she made a big impression that day.


----------



## KLMenke

Hey girls just checking in.. had my 1 hour glucose test done this morning along with another ob appointment. Still awaiting results of the test, but everything else was fine! :)

To the ladies worried about position, I asked my Dr today how my lo was positioned, and shes traverse also. I asked when we should start getting concerned and she said normally around 33-35 weeks is when she likes to see them move head down. She said at this stage, they still move around so much doing flips that it's not a concern yet. Hopefully that keeps you ladies calm! I know it's nerve wracking, but they will move head down when it's time. I'm not going to stress about it until it's time to :)


----------



## paintrider89

Vietmamsie- surreal is the perfect word. How are you comming along with having everything ready? I find myself looking at my 'to do list' and I'm thinking I need another 6 months. Not just the 4 I have left...


----------



## vietmamsie

KL, Thanks for asking your dr. good to have many opinions on the matter. I think the biggest problem I face is the language barrier between my dr. and me... hence me getting worried, when Maybe what he meant to say was that it didn't need to move until week 34, and after that "deadline" we needed to get concerned.

Paint - I have a million things to do, and I feel like no time to do it! On top of getting ready for baby, we are still getting our house moved into (even though we moved in October!). Yes, there are still a few boxes that we have yet to unpack!! This weekend we were planning to try to get a lot of things done (get frames, and a few other house things, plus look at the rocking chair I have been eyeing), but now hubs is working each morning! Guess we will be putting it all off another day!


----------



## Kasey84

paintrider- Glad all is well with you! I can't believe I'm almost to third tri! It still amazes me and thankful does not begin to describe how I feel. Your not alone with your big "to do list"! Mine is huge and it feels like time is running out! 

Does anyone have the linea nigra on their belly? I think I see a faint line showing up on my lower belly, but it's hard to say for sure cause I can't properly see that part of my belly anymore. Lol


----------



## Lisa85

Kasey, Check out my line!!!!!! Really dark and really long and not straight for some reason! Cant remember how long I've had it but i would say at least a month or two.

Karina, sounds painful!! i think had had something similar a little while ago but wasn't quite that bad i don't think.

I did some research about my hip pain and i think i actually have SPD (symphsis pubis dysfunction). Im going to ask about it at my next appointment but this pain I'm having is not normal even for pregnancy. Apparently a lot of midwives just dismiss pregnant ladies with hip pain as just being a normal complaint but this is more than that.
 



Attached Files:







line.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## vietmamsie

Love that belly Lisa! It looks very much like mine! 

I have a very light line that is not straight, but is only on the under part of my belly to my belly button. I actually had no idea I had it, until my landlady made me pull up my dress to check the line... she said that a not straight line (like mine) means girl, but a perfect one means boy. Very curious to know if her prediction is right!


----------



## Karinama98

I know I had a line before getting pregnant due to being overweight as a kid. No upper line yet, just one from the belly button down. it's not terribly dark, but it's noticable.

Lisa - hip pain I think would be worse than my muscle pain since we move around so much. Sorry you're going through that. :(

I've been trying to adjust how I do things so I don't mess it up more. Last night, in habit, I tried using my headboard to turn over in the middle of the night and OMG...I yelled out loud and woke my husband up because it was so painful. Just feels like I'm tearing everything up when I over stretch that muscle.

With my health insurance, they have a program where a nurse will call and check in on you every few weeks to months to see how the pregnancy is going. I talked to her yesterday and she recommended I contact my doctor's office about it soon so we can ensure it's nothing more serious than a strained/pulled/torn muscle. Will be doing that today. 

It also just sucks because with my clothes rubbing against that area, my skin is so sensitive it hurts just from that. I'm so thankful she hasn't moved up to that part of my abdomine yet for her kickboxing exercises. I think it would only make things worse at this point.


----------



## Karinama98

And actually after talking to my doc's office, they want me to come into just to make sure there are no other problems. Leaving work here in about 30 minutes. I still think muscular, but they just want to double check instead of just talking over the phone.


----------



## paintrider89

Kasey84 Time doesn't seem to be on my side. I'm so tired everything seems to take twice as long. :wacko: did a little research today and found out bi weekly appts. Start soon. I feel like I'm gonna have a baby :winkwink:

vietmamsie lol. I've lived in the same house for almost 4 years and still don't have everything put up and in it's place. But right now the nursery and baby proofing the house is taking up all of our time and energy. My hubs got laid off for 90 days. I wish he would go to work. Driving me completely batty :coffee:


----------



## Kasey84

Beautiful belly Lisa! Had a closer look at my belly today (with a lot of maneuvering and a mirror) and there's definitely a faint line there. Only up to my belly button though. 

I did some reading up on spd when I was having pain hip/pelvic pain. Mine hasn't gotten any worse though. I hope you get some answers soon, as I think they can do some things to help treat spd if that's what it is. 

Vietmamsie- maybe you landlord is right. My line is perfectly straight and I'm having a boy :) 

Karina- hope all is well!! Keep us updated! 

AFM- saw my family doctor for the last time today. I'll be seeing my OB from here on out. All was well. Little man was moving around like crazy but she still caught the heartbeat. She's a little concerned about my "petite size" with regard to delivery, but she says the OB will figure out if it's going to actually be a problem. 

I bought some more baby clothes today, along with receiving blankets and wash cloths. I feel a little more prepared when I buy a few things!


----------



## vietmamsie

Sorry some of you (kasey and karina) are in so much pain. I guess I should stop complaining and be happy that my back aches go away with just a little stretching and a lay down.

Early this morning the baby woke me up with so much movement. I changed positions in bed, seeing if it would make the baby change positions and it did, it swam up to breach, then over to to transverse in the other direction! So all is safe knowing that the little one still has plenty of room to wiggle and move. It will turn head down once good and ready. In the mean time, I don't think I'm ready for rib kicks... the kicks letting me know he was breach were pretty painful!


----------



## Lisa85

Vietmamsie, I'm having a girl and my line isn't straight. Seems to be right so far for me a kasey!
Although my hips give me sooo much pain i still feel pretty lucky. There are worse things i could have! Although now i say that i have placenta previa which can be very dangerous to so maybe not so lucky after all! haha

Karina, Hope you can get some treatment for your pain. Let us know how you go with the doctor.
My hip pain is worst in bed to. i rolled over last night and my hips made the worse crack grinding noise and i can barely walk or stand today.

Paintrider, im bad at unpacking everything too. We have been here just under a year but its taken till the upcoming baby shower for me to unpack the last of the boxes and put up and pictures on the walls.
What things are you doing to baby proof? I wasn't really going to worry about it till she is starting to move around but id be interested to know what your doing.

Kasey, I don't know why my line is so long. Kinda weird since I'm so pale! Do you think you will end up with a c section since you are so small. People tell me I'm to small but you are smaller so i don't know how it would fit!! :haha: 

AFM - My baby is having another quiet 24 hours. She is moving but not heaps... she more just wriggling around than kicking. Im sure she's fine but it still worries me when i don't feel her move all day long.
She got the hiccups last night... was so cute! My OH loved it!! :haha:


----------



## Lindsay109

Interesting discussion about position, I have no idea what position my little guy is in. At my 24 week ultrasound he was head down, but I think he moves all over the place. Some days I feel low down kicks, some days on the left, and right, some days up under my stomach, and on really active days they're everywhere, lol. I have another growth scan next week (at almost 29 weeks) so it'll be interesting to see what position he's in then. 

Also good to hear some experiences of the glucose test - mine is on sunday and it's a 2 hour fasting test. Not really looking forward to it as apparently I'm not allowed to leave the lab until the 2 hours are up. Hopefully we all pass! 

Morgan, your bump pics are beautiful :)

Ebony, great to hear from you and I'm so glad to hear all is going well!

Pantrider, I'm feeling about the same about third tri, can't believe it's already here! I realised the other day that I've only got about 10 - 11 more weeks of work left.... crazy!!

Vietmamsie, I have moments where I can't believe I'm pregnant as well, lol. Sometimes I feel like I won't really believe it until baby arrives!

Karina, your rib pain sounds awful! I hope it's just muscular and will resolve quickly!! Let us know how you get on at the doctors.

Kasey, I'm not sure if I have a linea nigra yet either... I have a long midline scar from previous surgeries and it has gotten darker/redder (it was skin colour before) so maybe that's it, I don't know. I have a hard time seeing the bottom of my belly now too, lol.

Lisa, sorry to hear your hips are still giving you trouble, hopefully it's not SPD and you can get some relief soon! Nice belly pic by the way :)


----------



## Lindsay109

Here's an updated bump pic - taken at 27 weeks :)
 



Attached Files:







27 weeks.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Kasey84

Lisa- I'm thinking a c-section is a possibility...seems like that's what my doctor was getting at. I guess I'll know more in the next few weeks. In the end I suppose it doesn't matter how the baby gets here, as long as he arrives safely! I know what you mean about movements. I worry too when he's not as active as usual! 

Lindsay- your looking great :)


----------



## Kasey84

Lisa- I guess they'll be monitoring you closely with your placenta previa?


----------



## Karinama98

My last minute appointment with my OB's office was uneventful. She pressed down on the area that hurts and was like, "Yep, like I was thinking. Costochondritis." Pretty much it's just rib pain where a nerve is also being pinched from things spreading out. She just recommended Tylenol and time. I've still been taking it easy but it's so uncomfortable when it acts up.


----------



## Kasey84

Sorry your still uncomfortable, but glad to hear all is well!


----------



## Brieanna

Lisa85-my hip pain doesn't sound as bad as yours. I have found that sleeping on my couch is more comfortable and also sleeping slightly tilted, almost on my back kinda.

vietmamsie-that sucks about the yeast infection. I have heard eating yogurt helps prevent them.

Morgan-love your pictures! I almost want to go out and by some pretty clothes but I am trying to save money for the baby!

paintrider-It is so crazy that our babies are getting close to being here!

Kasey-I don't have the line yet, but my nipples have gotten really dark so I will probably get one soon. I think I did last time.

Karina-glad all is "well". Last time my ribs spread out so much I had to change bra sizes but they went almost back to normal, but it is so weird how our bodies just seem to keep getting wider everywhere!

Lindsay-nice bump picture!

paintrider-I am so tired too. I can barely get up to do stuff! I have felt sooo exhausted from day 1 and never got the second trimester energy everyone talks about. My iron has always been fine (12.8 last time) and I take my vitamins so I have no idea why I am so tired!

Kasey-I have heard that it is not whether or not you are petite, but how your pelvis is shaped abut the baby fitting. I am not a small person and have large hips but my pelvis is weird (actually my tailbone) which I think is why dd got stuck but my friend (who is VERY petite) has 3 babies that she has pushed out, no problem with short labors too! But I agree, however baby gets out doesn't matter, as long as they are healthy!

I can't tell how this baby is laying without an ultrasound, but I know that dd was "sitting" inside me until the very end and I felt a big roll a few days before labor where I guess she turned head down (but still facing the wrong way!)

Right now the baby seems to like tickling me from the inside! It is such a weird sensation! Like he/she is actually under my ribcage and kicking down them on the inside and it tickles! Weird! :)

I still don't have much for the baby! My sister is going through some major issues with her husband right now so the whole family is focused on that and sometimes forget I am pregnant, lol.


----------



## paintrider89

Lisa - we are going through and getting all the smoke detectors new batteries, testing them ext. Also getting all the electronic wires tied up and behind things. That way there is no rush when she starts crawling. Also attempting to get an affordable gun safe so we can get all thr guns and ammo put up ect. 

Brieanna- I keep waiting for my nesting to appear, I need the motivation. As it is my mom comes and drags me out of thr house to go get baby items. Not that I am not excited...it's just like...get dressed? Bla! :coffee:

Lindsay109- seems like no time at all. I'm gonna need at least 5 more weeks before I decide on how to decorate her room. (Attempting to avoid flowers and butterflies)


----------



## Lisa85

Lindsay, Good luck with your glucose test. Sounds like everyone has a little bit of a different test. I had to be there for two hours and i wasn't allowed to walk around at all.
Cute bump pic!

Kasey, maybe we can be c section buddies!! Im already thinking about the different clothes and things i will take to the hospital if I'm having a c section.
My LO ended up going back to normal movement later that day. Although my OH got worried and made me ring the hospital. She said its fine as long as she's moved at least 10 times within the last 10 hours which she had so all good. She's back to gymnastics baby again now.

Brieanna, i find the baby movement is ticklish when she has a foot or something right down the bottom on either side. Its cute!! 
Hope your sisters issues get sorted soon and you can get back to focusing on the baby.

Paintrider, i should check our smoke detectors... I've pushed the button and they beep but they have never gone off since we lived there (9 months).
I think our house is pretty safe for the time being. Just need to put those plugs in the power points and clips or the cupboards and draws but thats probably about it i think. Oh and we need to get better with putting things away... we always leave out scissors and stuff on the table.

AFM - I did ring the midwife yesterday to ask about the baby movement which was fine but i thought i would be more insistent about my hip pain. I got a different midwife than my normal one and she seemed to know a lot. She said i definitely sound like i have SPD and all the things she told me i could do i am already doing except for seeing a physio. Not to sure if we can afford that though coz our health insurance won't cover much of it. So pretty much have to be very careful how i stand and walk and move and everything. No more walking for exercise. I think from now on ill even have trouble even going out to buy baby things... thats how bad the walking situation is getting.
Also asked her about my placenta previa (PP) coz she seemed to know more than my midwife... She told me i shouldn't be don't any exercise other than yoga or walking (but they are restricted by my hips so can't win!! :dohh:) and to be very very careful having sex (we decided not to have sex months ago for safety reasons which she thought was very good idea). I also said that i read that MOST women with PP bled by the end of the pregnancy and she said she thats accurate. I need to be very careful as time goes on.
So pretty much i can do nothing between my hips and PP!!! :dohh: I have my baby shower this weekend so i have no idea how I'm going to be able to get the house clean and prepare for that when i can barely walk!

Sorry for the long update... just needed to vent a little :blush:


----------



## Karinama98

Lisa - that's crazy to have those types of restrictions, but better to be safe than sorry. Glad LO is moving around a lot more for you again.

Brieanna - So far I haven't noticed any difference in terms of my rib spread, but still got 13 weeks to go, so who knows what my body'll look like after this. lol :)


We're set to get all of our baby furniture in the mail this week we ordered (courtesy of my sisters and my mom pitching in for it). We cleared out the room yesterday and cleaned the carpet in preparation of starting to put things together - man it needed to be cleaned. 

I still have yet to see any baby body part pertrude through my abdomine at this point. And luckily she hasn't gone up into my rib area yet. It's crazy to know 3rd Trimester is here already. We have our birth class on the 25th and will finally get to see what the hospital is like as well. I know from what I've heard they have some really nice suites that have the whirlpool and such. I'm all over that! :)


----------



## ebonymama

hey ladies,

jus passing through to say hi and let yall all is well...

had a public appointment yesterday and it was good...
had some pending blood results and that was good to..

i c yall are getting along fine...:thumbup:

have the GTT on monday...so that should be done with hopefully ok...

so the weekend is here :happydance::happydance:yall have fun...heading home now...to jus relax and watch a lil TV...

talk to u yall again soon...


----------



## Kasey84

Ebony- Enjoy the weekend and good luck with your test Monday! I just did my glucose test this Monday past. Haven't gotten the results yet.

Lisa- We just might be c-section buddies! I can't wait to hear what my OB thinks when I see him on the 27th. How are your hips feeling? Glad you got to talk to a mid-wife who was able to give you lots of information about spd and pp. Good idea to take it easy! Was your shower last weekend or this weekend? 

I'm starting to feel like I'm getting prepared...crossing things off my list of things to do and get! Oh gets back home in 2 weeks and we're going to get the nursery ready...cannot wait :D 

How is everyone?? It's been pretty quiet here lately.


----------



## paintrider89

So I had my GTT 1hour. No results yet. But I found it quite uneventful. No sugar high baby, no sickness, no crash...quite glad, but I was way freaked for nothing...


----------



## vietmamsie

Lisa - sorry you are in so much discomfort and so limited. PP, SPD and am enormous belly are not a good combo!

Ebony - Hope your GTT went well!

Over a week and a half and I haven't heard any thing from my GTT, which I am assuming means I am in the clear, feel better about that.

My girlfriends at work are throwing a coed brunch/baby shower on sunday morning. I am pretty excited!! I think my friends outside of work are throwing a party in Feb, so I have a lot to look forward to! I am glad my husband gets to be included in the one this weekend too.


----------



## Lindsay109

Karina, sorry to hear you're still in pain, but glad that it's nothing too serious. Hopefully it will resolve soon! I haven't seen any baby parts protrude yet either, but I have an anterior placenta so it may not happen. Those birthing suites sound very nice! 

Lisa, my glucose test was the same as yours - I had to be there for 2 hours and wasn't allowed to get up and walk around (they didn't want me "burning off" the glucose). Sorry to hear that you have so many restrictions! I'm sure it will all be worth it in the end though. Could you walk in the pool? That would probably take some of the pressure off your hips. How did your baby shower go? I hope you had some help to clean up and get ready for it! My sister and mum are planning mine and it's going to be at my parents house which is nice because then I won't have to worry about preparing for lots of visitors. 

Ebony, glad to hear things are going well for you, and I hope your GTT test comes back normal!

Kasey, good for you getting some of the things on your list done! We've recently started getting more serious about "the list" too, although I am still feeling pretty low energy on the weekends. 

Pantrider, glad to hear your glucose test is done, fingers crossed for good results :) 

Vietmamsie, enjoy your baby shower this weekend! 

As for me, checked my blood test results and I passed the GTT so very happy about that :) It's been a busy few weeks. We started our prenatal classes as well and I'm really enjoying them so far... I think hubby and I are going to learn a lot. We've also ordered the crib and it should be arriving next week... which means the fun part is next, picking colours, theme, etc for the baby's room. Have any of you ladies started picking up things to decorate baby's room?


----------



## Lisa85

Lindsay, my baby shower went great... ill update on that below. I did have to set up and clean up which was hard with all my pain but we got there. It was more my feet from standing that was the worst.
Ive almost finished my nursery. Ill attach some pics of what it looks like so far.
Thats great you past your GTT test. I haven't heard anything from mine so i presume that means everything is ok.

Paintrider, you're lucky you didn't have any high or lows from your GTT test. Hope the results are good!

Vietmamsie, thats awesome you get two baby showers... that will be fun!! Hope you get some good presses!!

Kasey, i can't wait till i know for sure I'm having a c section or not. I just wanna plan and have the date and all that.
Baby shower was yesterday... ill update on it below.
My "list" is getting smaller and smaller by the day... i feel like I'm almost there!!!

Ebony, glad everything is going great for you. Good luck with the GTT.

AFM - not sure if i updated you guys on this but i ended up going to a physio this week about my hips. She gave me an extremely painful massage and gave me some stretches do it do and told me how to improve how i stand and walk to help. That night it was like magic... i had next to no pain sleeping and no pain at all the next day. I was so happy... but then by the next day it was back to be really painful. Im going to start seeing her weekly.

This week has been the hottest consecutive days in Melbourne (where i live in OZ) in 100 years!! it was over 40C (104F) for 5 days in a row and two of those days were over 44C (111F). Luckily the day of the baby shower was a lovely temp but it made the preparation that much harder. We don't have aircon in our house so it was unbearable in here. Luckily my MIL lent us a portable aircon which worked ok in the bedroom so i spent 5 days locked up in my bedroom.

The baby shower went great... all my stressing and tears were for nothing. Don't know if i mention this but it was the first time my parents were in the same room for 15 years. My mum was so brave and marched up to my dad and said lets get the awkwardness out of the way "Hi, how are you". i was so proud of her.
I got some great gifts and it was a great day!!

Im attaching some pics of my nursery so far... it not quite finished but it mostly there. The owl mobile and the owl picture were painted by my MIL and excuse the baby shower decorations in the cot and the bit of mess.
 



Attached Files:







nursery1.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 8









nursery2.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## vietmamsie

Lisa - Good to hear you got treatment for your hip! Your nursery is beautiful! You are so prepared! I feel like such a slacker now!

Baby Shower was great! We had a wonderful brunch with so many close work friends! I sure am going to miss those girls! I got an awesome gift card to a spa that will probably give me several massages over the next few weeks! I can't wait! Since we were downtown we went shopping and ended up finding two great pieces of furniture that will work perfect for our storage issues and double as a changing table, score! They will be delivered tomorrow and I will finally have a spot to store all of our baby things... getting excited!


----------



## hope4rainbow

Lisa- So glad that you've found some relief and can keep going to keep that pain away. How wonderful of your parents to start the trend of being there for you and their granddaughter at the same time!! Her room is lovely. :thumbup:

Vietmamsie- Getting the furniture and setting it up makes it so much more real, every time I go in his room I get a surge of excitement!

We've got an induction date! Since I'm high risk and giving myself injection blood thinners, we had to plan it. I need to be off the thinners for 24-48 hours before giving birth (the blood thinners could mean no epidural and/or a higher risk of hemorrhaging during birth). So.... March 13th is our day!!! I'll be a little past 37 weeks. We'll go in the night before to soften my cervix and induce the next morning. It's great timing, my whole family is in education and it's the week of spring break, so there will be lots of love and visitors! :happydance:


----------



## Brieanna

Vietmamsie- I am glad you had fun today! How cool you get 2 showers!

I went to a co-ed baby shower yesterday that allowed kids and it was so much fun! Much different than any other baby showers I have been to, but really fun. My friend is 37 weeks but she is VERY petite and has only gained a few pounds her pregnancy. I felt like a whale next to her, lol!.

paintrider-good luck on your results. I am glad it didn't make you sick, I felt awful after mine and almost threw up, yuck!

lisa85-I love your nursery! It gets hot in Texas too, but we have an air conditioner so it's much more comfortable! I can't imagine not having one!

hope4rainbow-how exciting you have a date! I think you will be the first one with a baby on here, how exciting!!

I passed my gd test, which I am very happy about since I have several risk factors, but all is good. I asked my dr. to do a blood test for my iron because I have been so exhausted this whole pregnancy (although since that and hip/back pain have been my only constant complaints I consider myself lucky!).My iron levels are 12.2, which is less than the 12.8 they were at the beginning, but still well within the limits so I have no idea what else to do. Obviously drinking starbucks to get things done around the house is out of the question, lol!

lindsay-I am glad you are enjoying your classes. I loved mine and took lots of notes. I am one of those types of people who like to know as much as possible about what is happening.



for those having/possibly having a c-section-Have they scheduled them yet?what are you packing differently? I know even if you plan a vbac you should be prepared for the possibility for a c-section too. 

I found out that where I am moving it might be possible to have a vbac! We have been going to look at houses (4-5 hour drive to get there, so not pleasant with back troubles, but it will only get worse) and we found one that we LOVED, but it might have foundation issues. :( 

There are a few cracks and a door doesn't close all the way which are apparently bad signs but lots of people have told me that the Austin area has been in a drought then had floods so there are a lot of houses with issues.

I want to move asap and I am afraid that we won't find another one I love BUT I don't want to buy our first house with issues that will cost tons of money (that we don't have) to fix and also might affect resale value.

Also because we are moving, no nursery here yet and I am getting anxious that we might not make it to a new house in time!

I just ordered a plaster belly casting kit! I did one last pregnancy and it was so fun and neat to have a keepsake from my pregnancy. After dd was born I took a picture of her cuddled up in the cast too which turned out really neat too. I highly recommend doing one. :)

Hope everyone is doing great and had a nice weekend! :)


----------



## Kasey84

Paintrider- Hope you GTT results come back good! 

Lindsay- Glad your GTT results came back good! The room we're using for the nursery is orange. I didn't want to re-paint so we will be decorating around that colour. I've got bedding and accessories picked out that will work well, just haven't actually bought it all yet! 

Lisa- Glad you've found a solution that helps your spd! Hopefully ongoing physio keeps the pain at a minimum! Glad to hear your shower went well and that the weather cooperated. I can't imagine heat like that!! 

LOVE your nursery! Such a perfect little girls room :) 

Vietmamsie- So glad you enjoyed your shower as well. Hope shower number 2 goes just as well :) I know what you mean about feeling like a slacker now. Lol. We'll get there though :) 

Hope- Glad all is well! It must be so exciting to have a specific date to count down to now! 

Brieanna- What a cute idea with the belly casting! 

Choosing a house is so hard! Hope you find the perfect one soon :)


----------



## Lisa85

Vietmamsie, don't feel like a slacker... i just can't contain myself!! I like to be prepared for anything and money is tight so we have to do it bit by bit every month.
Glad your shower when well! Massages will be nice.

Hope, how exciting you have a date!!! :happydance: Will they consider doing a c section given your high risk or they think its safe do delivery naturally. Sucks you can't have much pain relief even if you wanted it.

Brieanna, i looked into getting aircon but our house isn't that suitable for it so it will cost a fortune to get it put in. Couldn't afford it this year!
Ive been really tired as well... i think thats just a 3rd tri thing isn't it?! They did take my iron when i went in for GTT and ill get my results tomorrow.
I have to wait till my 32 week scan (6th feb) to see if my placenta has moved... if it hasn't i think they will arrange the c section date after that. The only different things i might pack would be high cut underwear and maybe different clothes to wear there and obviously more of everything coz i will be in hospital longer.
I would try not to buy a house with any issues... before we bought our place we looked at a few places that needed work but ended up buying one the didn't need anything and we were so glad. I stopped working not long after we bought it and there was no way we could have afford to do anything to the house if we needed to.
I thought about doing a belly cast but then i didn't know what i would do with it after... do you still have your other one?

Kasey, Don't feel like a slacker!! I just had to do it this way to budget and i would be freaking out if i wasn't organised. If you calm about it just do it when you're ready!

AFM - midwife appointment tomorrow! Getting to the business end now!
Cant believe in 30 weeks on Wednesday!


----------



## hope4rainbow

Lisa- Both my high risk and regular OBs have said they think a naturally delivery will be fine (if he's head down and all conditions are right), so that's what I'm hoping for. I'm trying to not get too attached to one way, since all that matters in the end is that he and I are both healthy.

I'm getting more attached to wanting to breastfeed and cloth diaper, I really hope that both work for us. 

How do you ladies feel about vaccines? My friend gave me the Dr. Sears book on vaccine information and alternative schedules to getting several shots at once. I want him protected, but I don't want to overwhelm his little system with too much at once. I'm not a doctor though, so I'm nervous to make any decisions that could differ from the recommended schedule.


----------



## Lisa85

Hope, I hope its all works out for you. I really hope i can breastfeed successfully but a lot of my friends have only been have to do it for a few weeks. My boobs actually leaked again last night for the first time since at 22 weeks. It was really weird... i was sitting on the bed top half naked putting oil on my belly and felt this drip down my side and looked down to white stuff coming out. So weird!!

I am pro vaccines... i will be doing them all as recommended by the doctor.


----------



## hope4rainbow

Lisa- It sounds like your body is ready to go! I haven't had any leaking. 

We had an u/s today at our high risk appt, he's estimated to be 3lbs 11oz! It's crazy how fast they pack on the weight at the end. SO happy! I hear it's half a pound a week from here on out.


----------



## Karinama98

Hi all....

I'm doing a quick check in. Glad to know everyone's GTT tests have come back fine - mine's this Friday. Looking forward to my appointment though for other reasons.

For the last 1.5 weeks I have been dealing with insomnia issues (not associated with my pregnancy as everyone on Facebook has decided to tell me it's related to).

My mother has been placed in in-home hospice care due to her cancer/health. It has been an extremely hard week of emotions for me knowing my mother will be leaving us soon. We were hoping she would have held on until LO is born, but apparently God has other plans.

Being there this last weekend, I was hoping I would be able to show her the baby furniture we have for her that she and my other sisters bought for us, but she had her eyes closed the entire time. I also wanted her to see how big my stomach was, and was unable to even have her feel it because she has no strength and is in constant pain.

My baby shower is planned for Feb. 9th, and DH and I talked to my in-laws who are throwing it for us about that we may need to postpone it depending on things. At this point, she may pass away any day or in a few weeks. 

So other than the insomnia, I'm going to be talking to my OB about what I can do in relation to handling the stress of grieving. Every time I start crying/wailing our little girl starts kicking and is definitely letting me know she's there and knows her momma is going through an extremely hard time. I just don't want my stress to affect her in any way.

What hurts the most is that neither of my parents will be around for when my first child is born. It was the one thing they both were hoping to experience before they left/leave this world. But I know my dad in Heaven probably already knows who this LO is and is already proud.


----------



## Lisa85

My goodness Karina. Im so sorry you are going through this. :hugs:
I hope the OB can offer some suggestions to keep your stress levels down through this very tough time.

Im sure they will both be looking down on you and will be with you every step of the way. :hugs:


----------



## vietmamsie

Karina - I can't even imagine how hard this time must be for you and your family. Sending you many positive thoughts... you will make it through this difficult time, and while it will hurt, you will come out the other end stronger for what you have been through. However, there is light at the end f the tunnel.... despite all this, you will end up with your baby girl in the end, and she will help you heal. :hugs:


----------



## Kasey84

Sending big hugs Karina! I'm so sorry your going through this and can't imagine how hard it must be! 

I hope your OB can offer some helpful advice. I do believe that our bodies find a way to cope with the hardships that life sometimes throws our way during a pregnancy and keep the baby protected. I know my own mom lost her first husband suddenly when she was pregnant with my sister and there was no negative effects on the pregnancy/baby. 

I also believe that those we love and lose are always with us. I think your mom and dad will be with you every step of the way as you bring your little girl into this world and raise her up <3


----------



## Karinama98

Thank you guys for the support. I've been in talks with my one sister about going up to visit again this weekend. We're both probably going to take a half day on Friday and come back Monday. I'm already looking into rescheduling our labor/delivery class for later in February or early March since DH and I feel she will have passed by then. 

The other thing with the stress is that I'm the main heir to the entire estate, and for me that's a really hard thing to handle right now because I won't be able to take care of all the administrative/legal/etc things at this time since it's 4.5 hours away from here, and I want to conserve my PTO here at work for when Amber's born. Plus I'm trying to handle this on a neutral basis since none of my siblings were named in the will, which to me doesn't make any sense. Trying to deal with siblings with hurt feelings and this all has been a challenge in itself.

And Kasey, thank you for letting me know of your mom's situation with your sister. I can only imagine how hard that had to be for her for multiple reasons.


----------



## morganwhite7

Karinama- I can't imagine how that feels, but I also believe our LO's are there to console us in these difficult times! Sometimes I swear I'm just going to lose it, feeling so awful, and then she gives me a quick jab as if to let me know "Mom don't feel bad, I'm right here! You've got me!" Our little miracles will be the doors that open while others close.. and that is okay. I'm so sorry you have to go through this while pregnant, the hormones make things so much harder. Sending love! :hugs:

AFM- Ladies slowly creeping closer to 3rd trimester, and that is crazy to me! 92 days until c/s date or induction and I am really getting anxious!!! :happydance: (Bumpdates at 24 & 25 then 26 weeks on the right!)
 



Attached Files:







yimage.jpg
File size: 76.5 KB
Views: 9









image.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Karinama98

Lisa - finally got to look at your nursery pictures. Very pretty. :) And I liked your idea of the thin fabric that is hanging above the crib. I've seen that in other pictures and now I'm thinking I might do something like that myself.

Morgan - Yeah, she definitely reminds me that it's okay to be emotional and that she's there to help me get through it. Yesterday in the car ride into work after my car stalled and I had an emotional breakdown I kept crying and telling her that she is definitely a gift from God to help us with what is going on right now. And nice progression pictures. I know for me weeks 25 to 27 had no difference in how I looked. But now I think I'm starting to get more round.

Oh, and last night I decided to finally take a bath to try to relax my stressed out upper back muscles. Really don't like that my stomach is well above the water now so I have to keep a wash cloth on it in order to stay warm - otherwise gets so cold. But it was definitely fun to see LO moving though. Looked like my stomach was a bouncy ball with how much it was jumping. :)


----------



## IcePrincess

hope4rainbow said:


> Lisa- Both my high risk and regular OBs have said they think a naturally delivery will be fine (if he's head down and all conditions are right), so that's what I'm hoping for. I'm trying to not get too attached to one way, since all that matters in the end is that he and I are both healthy.
> 
> I'm getting more attached to wanting to breastfeed and cloth diaper, I really hope that both work for us.
> 
> How do you ladies feel about vaccines? My friend gave me the Dr. Sears book on vaccine information and alternative schedules to getting several shots at once. I want him protected, but I don't want to overwhelm his little system with too much at once. I'm not a doctor though, so I'm nervous to make any decisions that could differ from the recommended schedule.

I'm a Pharmacist... You won't overwhelm his system. I recommend getting them as per the vaccine schedule where you live. Way better to get protection the risk future exposure to preventable diseases.


----------



## Brieanna

I am so sorry for what you are going through right now Karina. :(


----------



## Karinama98

My mother passed away Wednesday evening. With that my husband and I dropped everything going on in our lives to drive 4.5 hours north to be with my family. My GTT appointment is now rescheduled for Wednesday. 

It feels so weird and extremely saddening that she's gone now. But I know she met our LO in Heaven, and I'm hoping to be able to look into our future daughter's eyes and see my mom looking back at us.


----------



## morganwhite7

^im so sorry karina :nope: :hugs:

I can't imagine how that feels.. Have you thought about maybe incorporating her name?


----------



## KLMenke

So sorry for your loss! ! From experience, I can tell you that it does get better. You have the best guardian angel now! So sorry you have to go through this, especially while pregnant. Thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## IcePrincess

Karina I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm sure all of us ladies are thinking of you and I'm sending thoughts and prayers out to you and your family from afar.


----------



## Kasey84

Karina- I'm so very sorry for your loss. I'm thinking of you and your family and hoping that you have all the support you need to make it through this difficult time. 

We are all here if you need to talk <3


----------



## hope4rainbow

I am so sorry to hear this news, Karina. Your little girl will help you heal and be the best medicine to help ease the pain. :hugs:


----------



## Lisa85

Sending love and hugs your way Karina :hugs:
She can take care of your LO in heaven and watch over you and your family. She will always be with you. <3


----------



## Lindsay109

Karina, I am so sorry to hear about your mother :hugs: I hope you and your family are being well supported through this difficult time. You and your little one are going to have a wonderful guardian angel. Sending lots of thoughts and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## vietmamsie

Karina - I am so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## ebonymama

hey ladies,
wow lots have been happening on here since my last post...

firstly, hugz to karina and sorry about your mom....she is in a better place and will take care of you and lil loo loo and family....

to the rest of you who had baby showers and GTT tests 
..so please to hear that yall are happy with the outcomes...

i have manage to get my GTT results as well and everything looks great...
i have another apt on thursday so we will c how that goes....hopefully everything should be good

having lots of movements especially at nights and also plenty heartburn....
hoping to have another ultrasound in about two weeks...at that point i will be about 31 weeks...is that too early for head to be down??

well let me stop talking to now...:haha:
yall keep good....karina everything will be fine deary....

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to everyone


----------



## Lisa85

Ebony, my LO's head was down at my appointment last week. Not right down in my pelvis but still down.

AFM - I have my scan next Thursday to see if my placenta has moved. Im anxious to find out.
Having a bit of pain at the moment to. Rolling over in bed seem to cause pain in my tummy. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## vietmamsie

Lisa- I have had some really bad rib pain on one side for the last few days. Also, one of my shoulders has a massive knot in it, which seems to have spread to my neck. I got acupuncture two days ago which really helped, but the doctor said I needed 4 days of treatment to fix it, and due to Tet holiday (lunar new year) everything has closed and I can't get acu until feb. 6th! Yikes! Hoping I can work it out with yoga and stretches in the mean time. Other than that all is well.

Ebony, I have lots of movement at night as well, but it pretty much is all day now too, just stronger at night.

I finished work on Friday, so it has been nice to just feel relaxed for the first time in a while. My husband has 2 weeks off for New Years, so we have been spending a lot of much needed time together. I felt like we barely saw each other when I was working full time!

Hope you guys are holding up!


----------



## Karinama98

Hi everyone....

Firstly, I want to thank every one of you for your support. It has been hard to take in knowing that my mom, my best friend, is no longer with me. But I know she'll be watching over us all in the years to come. 

I had my GTT today. The good news was everything was well in that capacity. The drink for me wasn't too bad, especially since it tasted like Sprite, but was a bit more sugary than one. Made it really hard to choke down as time went on. My iron levels are slightly low, but not low enough that I need to take extra iron pills.

Will be having another follow up in 3 weeks. Just sent in my pre-admission form into the hospital. Baby shower is next week Sunday. 

Man time is flying by.

Oh, and Lisa, I hope for good news with your placenta previa. If it's anything, I was working on a case recently at work where this one woman's physician records stated she had it as well, but by her 32 or so week appointment the placenta did move and she was able to have a normal delivery. So here's to good vibes!


----------



## Kasey84

Ebony- glad you GTT results were good. I have a lot of nighttime movement too...keeps me awake sometimes! 

Lisa- I have bad pelvic pain when I'm trying to turn over in bed. Hip/pelvic pain is also getting worse when on my feet for too long. Thinking I'm not going to be working as long as I'd hoped! My first OB apt is tomorrow and having 3D uktrasound Saturday :D 

Vietmamsie- Glad your finished up at work and taking some time to relax :)

Karina- Glad you GTT results were good. Hope your doing ok <3


----------



## hope4rainbow

Vietmamsie- Congrats on being done with work! It's baby time!

Lisa- I hope as well that your placenta has moved as your daughter has grown, so that you'll have all birth options available. If not, she'll get here in her own perfect way anyway!

Karina- So glad your test was normal! 
Your mom will always watch over you and your little girl.

My co-workers threw me a shower yesterday! It was a lot of fun, here are a few pictures...
 



Attached Files:







TeamShower1.jpg
File size: 55.9 KB
Views: 12









TeamShower2.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 9









TeamShower3.jpg
File size: 50.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## morganwhite7

^Those pics are too sweet :)


----------



## IcePrincess

Hey ladies... Man these past few days have been so terrible. Wednesday evening at work I got a text from my husband to call him... When I did he could barely speak. His younger brother had suddenly died at his parents house. He went to have a bath, his mom heard something funny... When they unlocked the door he was not laying unresponsive on the floor. Paramedics couldn't revive him. This was out of no where. He had the flu for a week or so but didn't see a Dr. We've been there since then trying to cope with this sudden tragedy. I've had to take on most of, well, everything because my husband and his parents are in shock. Hoping the stress doesn't affect our little one. Have an ultrasound tomorrow so we came home for a break.


----------



## Lisa85

Ice, my goodness. Im so sorry to hear of your loss. Make sure you take care of yourself and LO as well. :hugs: Its horrible to think of how fast life can end with no warning. All the best to you and your family.

Hope, your belly is looking huge now!! Glad you had a old shower.

Kasey, the pelvic pain is terrible. I feel your pain. How did the ultrasound go?

Karina, How are you going? I hope there isn't to much stress on you in this difficult time. :hugs:

Vietmamsie, how did you go with the shoulder pain? did you get in to see someone?
Glad you and your DH can spend some quality time together!


----------



## Kasey84

Iceprincess- I'm so so sorry for your loss. I just can't imagine the heartache and shock. Take care of yourself and I hope you and oh have tons of support to help you through this. I'm sure your little one is just fine, but I'm glad you'll have an ultrasound for reassurance. Sending big hugs to you <3 

Lisa- The 3D ultrasound was wonderful. Amazing how you can see baby live in action like that. He's looking absolutely adorable :) 

Hope- looks like you had a wonderful baby shower! Your looking great :) 

Also saw my OB on Friday. Baby is breech right now, but doctor says they won't look at c-section unless baby is still breech at 36 weeks. 

Here's a 3D ultrasound pic of the little man. We managed to get a few face shots but he was not being very cooperative. Kept moving around and putting his hands and feet in front if his face! Flexible little one!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Karinama98

IcePrincess - I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your brother-in-law. I can only imagine how hard it is for everyone being unexpected. I pray your family finds comfort during this difficult time, and that you know that LO you are growing will help you all find comfort soon. That's how I've been looking at my situation with my mother's recent passing.

Lisa - Every day is different. Mostly I'm not stressed, but the wave of emotions definitely come in and out depending on where my mind goes. Last night I swear I was woken up to my mother calling out my name three times. Nightly I have at least one dream with her in it, and with my baby shower coming up this Sunday I get emotional knowing she won't be there physically for it.


----------



## Karinama98

And for those having hip pain, have any of you tried doing Plia Squats? With the one workout video I do they do a ton of them, and it's definitely helpful in relation to loosening up the hip and lower back muscles. 

Also labor lunges (lunging from side to side slowly while standing) are also helpful as well and can be done while you're in active labor to try to help relieve some pain (from what I've heard). 

Anyone else have any other exercises they do to help with muscle pains?


----------



## Lisa85

Karina, Ill have to look up those stretches. My physio has me bum stretches and my OH massages my bottom every other day and i have to make sure I'm standing correctly coz i find that every time i stop and stand I'm clenching my bum. If i can keep all these things under control then my hips aren't to bad.

Kasey, so cute!!! i can't wait to see my LO on the ultrasound this week. I hope they do 3D for me.

As we speak my LO has got her feet in my middle upper abdomen ... whenever she is there it is sooooooo painful!!!! Move LO!!

Bump update! 31+6
 



Attached Files:







31weeks.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## vietmamsie

Ice - I am so sorry for your loss, that is so tragic. :hugs: to you and your family.

back, shoulder, and neck pain have continued. I can get acu after the new year holiday on Feb 6th. Counting the hours! 

Had a friend visit from canada, and celebrated my 29th birthday this past weekend. Good times! with New Years almost over, I really feel the nesting instinct coming on. Slowly getting all the baby things washed, folded and ready! Have a list and WILL be checking things off day by day now that I have more free time. This baby is so big and strong, the count down is really on now!


----------



## Karinama98

LO was so active yesterday. Was crazy. I don't think she took a minute to not move around. I just wish she would move above my belly button. Her favorite spot is literally around my pelvix bone area.

And I hate to do this but I need to vent here for a second about something that just happened at work. So my baby shower is set for this Sunday, and I have a few coworkers who will be in attendence. One of my coworkers isn't the most tactful/polite person in the world. She actually just had twins back in August - the day before I found out we were expecting.

So today she IM's me through our IMing system here at work and started off the conversation by saying she had been looking at our registry list and not to be "judgmental", but she said we were missing some of the basics she feels we should have on it. So she listed them all, which, guess what...we already have all of those items, which is why they're not on the registry. She then goes on to tell us that she recommends we upgrade some of the items we have on there (a little late since some people already purchased the ideas for us). She then lastly tells me she doesn't mean to be rude, but just wants us to have everything we need.

I'm sorry to be taken offense, but I would NEVER, EVER tell someone what they should or shouldn't have on their registry. I would also never be so bold as to tell them they need to upgrade things. Some of my first unneeded/wanted advice during this pregnancy, and it's quite frustrating.

Anyone else starting to deal or have dealt with unsolicited advice/help?


----------



## Lisa85

Karina, totally understand your frustration. People need to keep their noses out of your business. You is a right and wrong way to give advice and that was definitely the wrong way and was very rude. My first thought when i read the start was i bet she already has those missing items and i was right!

I thankfully haven't really had any unsolicited advice really but i don't know many mummys! 
Just do whatever you think... this is your baby and your LO could be very different to hers and so her advice is crap anyways!

Did you politely tell her to get stuffed?!? haha


----------



## Lisa85

Happy Birthday for the other day Vietmamsie! Hope you had an amazing day. :hugs:


----------



## Karinama98

HAHA...no, but I really wished I was the type to do that. I just told her that we put things on the registry that we want at this point and if it's not on there that most likely we already have it. 

She is definitely a different type of parent than I'll ever be. When I told my husband this story, especially since she told me I should upgrade our baby monitors to video ones so we can watch the baby, he said, "Oh no! We're going to be terrible parents because we don't have a video baby monitor! We might as well give her up for adoption now." At least he brought some humor to the situation. Especially since someone already bought us the monitor we want, and we're happy about that. Grateful is more the word since no one has to get us anything. 

I just stopped talking to her and closed her message box, went to the bathroom to breath and continued working....and then vented to a few of my really close friends in the office. LOL


----------



## Lisa85

haha!! Husbands are good at bringing out the humour in things. 

AFM - Just had my ultrasounds... My placenta has moved a bit but not enough. it was still only 1.7cm away from my cervix and the ultrasound tech was very confused at what the cord/vessels are doing. She called in another tech to take a look and they both weren't sure what they were looking at which is a bit scary. They said they will be recommending c section. I went up to the ward to see if i could see an OB but they were very busy so i have an appointment to see an OB on the 17th Feb.
Also she went from be head down a week ago to being head up in my ribs now.


----------



## vietmamsie

Karina - sorry you had to deal with an annoying coworker. I have had to put up with a lot of unsolicited advice as well.... One guy at my work always goes on and on about how hard it is to raise a child... his wife has a 7 month old baby, mom, grandma and moms sister are all home full time, and still can't handle it. Obviously they have their own issues going on if three women can't care for a baby and a house. I know that with the help of my house keeper and only part time working husband, we will do just fine caring for our baby. It can't be THAT hard.

I have also gotten weird comments about our choice to cloth diaper ("thats going to be SOOOOO much work. Your going to be the angriest mom of all time") our choice of hospitals, the back that we aren't going to get a stroller right away, that I feel like a rocking chair is an important baby item to have, that we are hiring a doula to help us through natural birth, that we live in the city vs. the country etc, etc. The list is endless! Now I just keep my mouth shut and listen, no point in even giving my opinion.

Oh well, what can we do? Best just to let it go. Obviously the woman at work has issues with the items she bought.


----------



## Kasey84

Lisa- Your looking great :) Sorry you have to wait until the 17th to see the OB. Hopefully you'll get some answers then! 

Vietmamsie- Happy Belated Birthday!! Hope it was wonderful :) Its so exciting to think how close we are, isn't it! 

Karina- I can't believe the nerve of your co-worker! Must have been so frustrating! Thankfully I haven't had to deal with any unwanted advice so far! 

One thing that really does get to me is when people comment about how small I am for 30 weeks. I certainly don't feel small, baby is right on track, and my OB is not concerned at all about my weight gain. I know all this, but it still worries me when people say it! 

AFM- finally have just about everything we need for baby's arrival. Waiting on car seat/stroller and bedding to arrive this week. We're going to get the baby's room ready this weekend...can't wait to see it all come together :D 

Here's the latest bump pic from last week. I see a big difference from week to week now!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## IcePrincess

Thanks for the support ladies. 
Kasey you look just perfect. Don't worry what others say everyone's body is different. I'm tall and lets say very curvy... And I just now started to look pregnant. If I dress right you'd never know. 

Karina... The nerve of some people. Just ignore it ! I don't mind if you need to vent!

My GGT came back ok and ultrasound went well. LO was head down at last mw appointment but on Monday had turned to breech. My mw said there is lots of time to turn. 
I need to get my butt in gear and start preparing the baby room. I feel so behind.


----------



## vietmamsie

Kasey - I would agree! You look perfect! All that matters in the end is that the baby is growing on target, not how massive the mom gets. I get so many comments in the other direction... "sure it isn't twins?" "My got your massive, and you're just going to get bigger??" It hurts, but obviously my body grew different than others, but it is right for me and my baby.

AFM, We wrote our birth plan and talked it all over. Feeling good! Just have to type it up and send it to my doula tonight. Going to have a lot of questions for my doctor at our appointment on Tuesday so I can tweak the plan before I get it translated to Vietnamese for the hospital staff.

Can't wait to see how the babe is doing at my ultrasound!


----------



## Lisa85

Karina and Vietmamsie, you guys do exactly what you won't to do and don't listen to anyone else. These are our babies and therefore its our choice on how to raise them.

Kasey, good job and getting everything together! We are nearly there to... still have to pick up the car seat and breast pump and a few little items but all done apart from that. I even packed my hospital bag this week!!

Ice, my LO was head down but has now moved as well. Must still be plenty of room for them to move around. Glad your GTT was good.

Vietmamsie, Good job on getting your birth plan written. Are you a little worried about the language barrier or do you speak enough to understand whats going on?

AFM - Im starting to get to the point where I've had enough of the giant belly. Its grown heaps in the last week and I'm so uncomfortable ALL of the time. Everything is so hard now!! I wish the next few weeks will fly now... I'm ready for her!!! :baby:


----------



## vietmamsie

Lisa - Also at THAT POINT. I think while it was fun getting big early and really looking pregnant from about 4 months on, the down side is that I have just gotten over it all so much sooner. Having some hip pain and joint issues. Lots of tears. It is really hard now not working and feeling like I have so much I want to do around the house, but having to limp around to get it all done. 

Yes, I am worried about the language barrier, but coving my bases by having everything translated. 

Had my doctors appointment and the head is down! I am looking good with the exception of a positive test result for GBS. That means I will have to have an IV with antibiotics at some point in the labor. Hopefully I can get it cleared up naturally before, but even with a negative test later in the pregnancy, they said I will need the antibiotics. Boo! Oh well, could be worse news, I guess. Everything else looks good, and my doctor seemed to be very hopeful about my ability of having a natural birth despite the size of this little monster!


----------



## Lisa85

Glad im not the only one!! if i go to the shopping centre i can go to about 2 shops before i have to go home and thats usually after resting a few times in the old people chairs. :blush: Some days i even get sore feet just having a shower.
My feet are starting to swell a little also. I feel like an elephant! lol
Glad everything else is going well other than the GBS. Its getting so close now!!!! :happydance:


----------



## vietmamsie

You're lucky you are just starting to swell now... I have been swollen for weeks now due to the heat! I can hardly get my feet into tennis shoes for the gym... its a struggle every time!

Headed back to acupuncture today. My leg and hip pain seems to have stopped, but my knee is still killing me. Hopefully she can work some magic!


----------



## Kasey84

I feel your pain ladies! Hip and pelvic pain is seriously bad now! 

I drive about an hour to and from work 5 days a week and I'm on my feet quite a bit at work. It's really not manageable anymore. I'm hoping my OB will soon put me out of my misery and let me finish work! Fortunately for me, no swelling yet. 

On a brighter note, the baby's room is coming together. Also have a bassinet, swing, and stoller/car seat all set up and ready to use :)


----------



## Lisa85

On the hip and pelvic pain ladies... you know i was REALLY REALLY and a few weeks ago and saw a physio... she was a miracle worker in just two sessions and now i don't have to go at all. I can manage it on my own.
She did an extremely painful massage on bottom and i have to stretch out my bottom every single day but its now a manageable pain. Its not gone and it still hurts in bed at night but i can get through my day without feeling like I'm going to die. My OH also massages me every other night.
So i would highly recommend seeing a physio just to get the initial massage for tightness that makes the pain worse out of the way and then just manage it at home.
I don't think i would be walking at all without doing this a few weeks ago. I cannot recommend it highly enough (after i protested to my OH that no one could help me for weeks!)

My hands have been a little swollen for weeks so I've been wearing my engagement ring on a necklace coz I'm scared i won't be able to get it off. I suppose the heat doesn't help that at the moment either. Its been very hot lately!
I only noticed my feet swelling yesterday though!

Kasey, so exciting to have everything coming together!! Im picking up my car seat on Saturday... i guess i should just get them to install it then!


----------



## vietmamsie

Sorry Kasey! I hope you get to stop working soon! I feel very lucky to have this time off before the birth. I have NO IDEA how I would still be on my feet teaching art each day! It was hard work! Not to mention that my classroom was on the third floor!

Lisa - I would second your physio idea!! I have been getting acupuncture (different, but also VERY helpful) a few times a week and it has been saving me. I have NO back pain any more, and now my doctor is working on my leg pain, and it is helping a lot.

I also have been dealing with swelling for most of this pregnancy... it is just too hot here in Vietnam! Rings are still on, as most of it is in my legs and feet. Can't imagine how my husband still finds me attractive!


----------



## Lisa85

haha!! i know what you mean... i feel like everything i do looks so unattractive and he has to help me do so much. I take full advantage when he's home and even get him to undress me, dry my legs after a shower and get up off the couch. :blush:

Been having some pains lately... Mostly up the top of my uterus in the middle. Whenever she moves over that area its soooo painful but it fells like its just my stomach muscles so I'm not to worried about that and then later in the day I've been getting an achy pain in the lower abdomen. I ended up calling the midwife the other night and she wasn't worried as long as i didn't have any bleeding and that LO was moving fine which she was. She said to take panadol and have a bath and that helped. Same thing happened last night but the panadol and shower did nothing. It last most of the night but is gone today.
Any ideas? My SIL thought maybe just growing pains. My belly has grown a lot lately.


----------



## Kasey84

Thanks ladies! I may have to look into physio or something. 

Most days I feel like a disaster...oh often has to help me up off the couch! By some miracle though he still finds me attractive too! Thank god for him :) 

Lisa- I've been having twinge like pains in my lower abdomen these past few days. I've been thinking it's just growing pains, but I'm going to mention it to my OB when I see him again next week. 

Happy Valentines Day ladies <3


----------



## Lisa85

Sooooo had my OB appointment today about the ultrasound..... i knew someone wasn't doing their job properly. Apparently the OB i saw about my 20 week scan was a junior and didn't pick up that i actually have Vasa Previa.

My placenta has two lobes... one anterior (the main part) and one posterior with vessels going over my cervix. Very rare and very high risk apparently. Im lucky i live so close to the hospital or i would have been admitted today until she is born. He said if i get any bleeding at all or any contractions to call an ambulance immediately.

They are doing the c section on the 12th March at 37 weeks. It will be a bit more risky than a normal c section because the have to cut through my placenta to get to her. They can't risk me going into labour at all with those vessels over my cervix... if i do bleed then it could be potentially life threatening to me and the baby.

My OH is freaking out a bit... he doesn't like medical stuff and he's all worried for us. I'm hoping he can keep it together for the operation.


----------



## Brieanna

Oh wow lisa, how scary! I am very glad that they found it though. It sounds like now that they know everything will be well taken care of.


AFM-sorry I have been gone awhile and have missed so much, I have been house-hunting out-of-town for weeks and it has been crazy! We lost 2 houses we loved to higher offers (even though we offered more than asking! Austin is a crazy market apparently!) but finally just got news a few hours ago that the offer we made on the house we looked at on Valentines day was accepted, yay!

I love the house, even though in our price range we had to take some things off our must-have list, lol. I can't wait to move so I can finally get some baby stuff together!

It is also close to a hospital that will do vbacs, so hopefully we get there in time that I have that option. I want a second opinion because it turns out that my doctor doesn't do ANY vbacs anymore and no one anywhere close does them either. I want to see if it was me or the doctor that made the vbac not a good idea.

If I need a c-section, no big deal, but I would at least like to know it was because of me and not just the hospital/doctor policy iykwim.

Hopefully everyone is doing ok and dealing with this final stretch well. Not long until we have our babies in our arms!:)


----------



## vietmamsie

Scary stuff Lisa! Glad they caught it when they did. DH has reason to be worried, but hopefully you are in good hands. Did they say anything about this causing problems for future pregnancies, or is it a fluke thing?

Brieanna - good to see you back! I feel happy that we are still renting when I hear about house hunting craziness!

AFM, Baby shower was yesterday.. we made tie-dye clothes! So much fun! Really nice to just get to hang with all my girlfriends for the afternoon! You can see pictures on my tumblr - https://themouseletandme.tumblr.com

Last night I got a call from my brother - turns out my SIL is 7 weeks along with her first! Very excited for them, but can't help feeling like my thunder was stolen right out from under me. Looks like my parents won't be coming out in the fall because they will have to go to Turkey to see my brothers baby. I really wanted my mom to come out twice this year. Ok, maybe I am just being a braty little sister, but I feel a little disappointed.


----------



## Kasey84

Lisa- Glad they picked up on your condition. Hope they keep a close eye on you now! I can't blame your oh for being scared, but it sounds like your in good hands now! 

Brieanna- Good to hear from you. Glad all is well and congrats in the house! Exciting times! 

Vietmamsie- Glad you enjoyed your shower :) I can see why you'd be disappointed about your parents not being able to visit twice. I think I would be too!


----------



## Karinama98

Lisa - looks like you'll be the first of us to have their LO. Although the circumstances are very concerning, I'm sure the medical facility you'll be going to will take great care of you. Will be praying for a perfect c-section and no complications.

Vietmamsie - Yesterday my SIL and BIL announced that they're now expecting. She's 10 weeks along and is due in September. I partially feel like things for us won't be celebrated as much. Granted she's due 5 months later than us, but it's a slight jealousy thing of wanting the attention for a bit. We are excited for them though, especially since she has a history of epilepsy and had a seizure for the first time in over 10 years back in November.

AFM: I know I've been MIA for a while here. We had our baby shower on the 9th, which was amazing and overwhelming. We haven't even gone through everything thoroughly to see what we need/want/can return. I think there were about 35 women who were invited that showed up, one who had car trouble, one with a migraine and about 3-4 who forgot about it. Either way, we are truly blessed by everyone.

Then this last weekend I had my mother's memorial to help plan and attend. Since I'm the executive heir to the estate, I learned that just because I thought I did something right on a legal document about a month ago....doesn't mean it was and now we have to go to probate in relation to everything. On top of that, my one blacksheep of a sister who has been noted in the will that she is excluded from everything is trying to make things difficult with thing. I haven't been this stressed since before getting pregnant. Getting anxiety chest pains, my blood pressure is up, I can't sleep and I keep having bad dreams about everything.

Otherwise, Amber has been doing well in there. The heartburn isn't letting up at all though, and the rib pain comes and goes depending on where she decides she wants to lay inside. No hip pain, no real lower back pain, no swelling. I know I lost weight this last weekend with all the stress of everything, so I hope my OB won't get mad at me Wednesday at my appointment if the scale didn't go up in these last 3 weeks.

Hoping everyone is doing well. I wish there was a way for us here in the states to give you guys in the warm countries some snow. :) Help cool you down, and would help give us a break from it. I swear this winter is relentless.


----------



## Lisa85

Thank you for your kind thoughts ladies. Unfortunately i googled vasa previa... that was an extremely bad idea!! As soon as my OH left for work i lost it. I was so scared to be alone and just burst into tears. He came home and is working here at the moment.
Hoping we can make it through to 37 weeks without incident and then a smooth c section but its all very scary at this point. :cry:

Karina, sorry you are dealing with this extra stress. Glad that amber seems to be fine though.
It would be so amazing if could share your snow... Australia needs water!! The drought isn't as bad where i am but i saw something on the news about how farmers can't cope anymore coz it hasn't rained in years in some places. 

Kasey, how are you going? whens your next appointment?

Vietmamsie, he said its just one of those things that happen. Apparently you are more like to have a previa if you have had one before but a vasa previa is just a random uncommon thing. Ive been wondering if there is more to it though because some of the risk factors for getting it are former surgeries and i had excess bleeding during my d&c anda lot of pain after which went unexplained after some investigation. I wonder if they caused some damage in there.
I think your allowed to be upset your mum won't be coming out. Is it possible for you to go to Turkey so you can all be together?

Brieanna, When do you get to move into your house? Make sure you don't do to much when the move happens!!
Why don't they like to do vbacs if there aren't any obvious conditions requiring it? i don't know much about it!


----------



## vietmamsie

Karina - Sorry you are having to deal with so much... having a baby is stressful enough. I can't imagine having even more on my plate right now.

I think you hit the nail on the head with the whole sol/bil pregnancy. As I am having the first grandchild for everyone, I was hoping the spotlight might stay on us for a while. But maybe I will be ready to move the focus away from us when their baby comes in October. I did talk to my mom today and she said that she will still come out to see me in October as well as the trip in May, then go to Turkey to see my brother in November. She knows that I'm out here all alone, and my sil has her family there to help, so I will need my mom a bit more! I feel bad for my parents having two international grandkids that live so far apart!


----------



## Lindsay109

I've been MIA for a while too - lots to catch up on!

Lisa, that's scary stuff! I would stay away from Dr. Google as much as you can, it sounds like you are in good hands and the doctors know what they are doing. That's good that you live close by to the hospital so you don't have to be admitted - I imagine they'll be keeping a close eye on you over the next few weeks? It looks like your little girl may be the first rainbow baby on this thread :)

Brieanna, congrats on the new house! It must be a relief to have that out of the way now :) When do you move?

Vietmamsie, it looks like your baby shower was a lot of fun!! We also decorated onsies at my shower, it was a great activity :) That's great that your parents will still be able to make two trips out to see you this year.

Karina, so sorry you're having to deal with all of that extra stress at this point in your pregnancy :hugs: Hang in there! I'm glad to hear that Amber is doing well though :)

As for me, life has been crazy the last couple weeks. About a week and a half ago my DH got hit by a car (crossing the street in a crosswalk) and broke his leg - he's going to be out of commission (including no driving) for at least another 5 weeks which leaves me with a lot more of the household responsibilities, walking the dog, etc. I'm feeling quite overwhelmed taking on all of the things he was doing in addition to working full time. We're hoping to get some help from the auto insurance soon for the house cleaning and dog walking, and I'm hoping to cut back my hours at work to make life a bit easier. Hopefully baby will cooperate with his recovery timelines too!


----------



## vietmamsie

Lisa - Stay away from google! It is dangerous! I think you are in good hands. Maybe you can talk to your doctor about moving your c-section up to 36 weeks if it would make you feel better about everything.

Lindsay - Oh no! Too much stress for a pregnant gal! I feel so lucky that both DH and I have been healthy for the majority of the pregnancy.

Sort of feeling off today... Took two naps, slight headache. Think it might just be the HEAT. I can't handle it! My boobs are sweating and all my bras get stinky after just one wear. My sad little wardrobe just gets smaller and smaller as the days go by... pretty much just in a spots bra and unders around the house!


----------



## hope4rainbow

Lisa- That is scary, I'm so glad your doctors are close by and have a plan. Not too much longer now and if anything feels off, let them know. Our babies will have super close birthdays if we both go by our induction/c-section days! Is it an option to be admitted to the hospital around 36 weeks so they can keep a closer eye on you as you get closer to the end? :hugs:

Vietmamsie- I understand why that's hard. My bil/sil have a 3 year old little boy already and 3 months after we announced we're pregnant, they did. Then we found out we're having a boy, they found they're having a girl (first granddaughter on my husband's side) and my mil has been beside herself excited about a girl. Oh well, on the bright side, close in age cousins will be wonderful for them!

DH and I took maternity pictures this last weekend! I'll share a few.
 



Attached Files:







MP1.jpg
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 6









mp2.jpg
File size: 48.8 KB
Views: 7









mp4.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Karinama98

Lindsay: Sorry to hear about your husband. Hopefully you don't have too much stress as a result. Do you have a contingency plan in case something happens and you guys need to get to the hospital quickly since he's unable to drive? 

Lisa: Because of my job and my interest in learning more about medical things I decided to look up vasa previa to see myself how concerning it is. I agree with the others - would maybe scheduling it for 36 weeks be better? 


Had my 32 week appointment today. One of the quickest appointments I think I've had yet since I didn't actually have any questions for my OB. HAHA I think she was relieved since I usually come in with at least 3-4 at a time. And I'm happy to say I finally hit my 11 lbs gained mark since my 8th week appointment. Been wondering when that was going to happen. It's definitely all baby and baby materials.

And as I'm typing this, someone must have woken up because my stomach is moving around like a pinball machine. I do find that part of this process quite entertaining.


----------



## vietmamsie

Hope - Super cute pictures! I would like to have some taken of us as well, but hard to find the time! Might just set up the tripod and take some myself!

Karina - Ha! I feel bad for my OB, he always has to deal with so many questions! This next appointment will be the big one - we'll go over the birth plan! He has no idea whats coming! Hahah


----------



## Lisa85

I ended up going to the hospital this morning because of some mild pains i was having and i thought better just get it check out to be safe. Everything was fine but while i was there i found out the maternity staff had a meeting about me so now they all understand about my case and the kind of care i require. I will probably have the head of obstetrics at the hospital doing my operation. So I'm feeling much better about the care I'm getting. My mum also rang her gyno and he agreed with the hospitals plan and doesn't think i should look for another OB or a bigger hospital. He also thinks I'm ok to be at home since everything has been fine so far. The hospital said i should try have someone with me at all times though in case i need to get there in a hurry. My OH is going to work from home 3 days a week and my neighbour doesn't work the other two days so i think I'm covered there.
I might talk to them at my next appointment on Monday if its worth doing it any earlier.

Lindsay, wow!! Thats very stressful thing to happen now. Its good that your still able to do all those things. I can't do anything so if my OH was out of commission to we would be screwed!! Hope he heals fast! 

Vietmamsie, i think all that stuff is pretty normal. I have two naps most days!! My wardrobe is so small as well. Nothing at all fits me. i pretty spend most of my days in a sports bra and undies too!

Hope, We will be meeting a babies very soon!! Cant believe we are so close to hearing everyones birth stories. i will be talking to the doctor about if i have the option to come in earlier if i want to. Im feeling pretty good about it all today though so i think it was just the shock of it all at first.
Beautiful pictures! I always dreamed of getting nice pictures don't while i was pregnant but i feel so fat that i don't want to now! :(

Karina, there appears to be a lot more information from US websites and the doctors tell me the guidelines in australia are different so its hard. Ill be talking to them about it on Monday though to get more information.
Glad things are going so well with the pregnancy. My LO has been playing pinball in my belly all afternoon as well. Some of the biggest movements I've seen so far!

Are you ladies planning to stick around on here after their birth so we can talk baby too?!?


----------



## Kasey84

Karina- Sorry your under so much stress with everything! I can't imagine having to deal with what your going through. Take care of yourself <3 I'm so glad you enjoyed your baby shower and that your 32 week apt went well! Before you know it, Amber will be in your arms!! 

Vietmamsie- Glad to hear that your mom can still visit you twice! It must be hard being so far away! Hope your feeling better today. Luckily I haven't had any headaches lately, which surprises me cause I had migraines before pregnancy and thought they would just get worse! I am, however, tired and achy all the time. I thinks it's normal pregnancy stuff. I'm starting to get heartburn and short of breath now too. I suppose my organs are being squished by my uterus! I hear you about clothes too. I have very few things that still fit :(

Lindsay- Thats rough about your oh!! Hope he's feeling ok and glad he wasn't hurt worse! I hope your able to get some extra help through insurance! 

Hope- I love your pictures!! We're supposed to be having a few maternity pictures done the end of March (long as baby doesn't come early)! The photographer we have booked for newborn pictures offered to do a mini maternity session for free :) 

Lisa- I'm so glad your feeling better about your care team at the hospital and their plan for you! It sounds like a good idea to always have someone with you, so I'm glad your able to work that out! 

AFM- Had my 32 week apt with my OB yesterday. Baby is doing well and has turned head down! Hoping he stays that way :) I talked to the OB about work and how I'm finding it difficult to keep up now. Unfortunately, he sees no reason to stop working just yet since the baby is doing well. He won't put me on sick leave until 36 weeks, which is another 4 weeks away :( I'll keep going as long as I can, but may have to go see my Family Doctor to see if she will put me off earlier. 

Yesterday was such a rough day! I was so frustrated after my apt and then my oh left to fly back up north for his last work rotation before the baby comes. Normally he's gone for 3 weeks, but he staying up there for 5 weeks this time so that he can be home for 5 weeks once the baby comes. He doesn't get home until March 27th. It's going to be so hard going through these last weeks of pregnancy without him home! I'm also a little worried that the baby will come early before he can get home!


----------



## Karinama98

Lisa: I'll be here after. I'd definitely like to keep in touch with everyone to see how things are after the LOs are all born. :) And glad to know the hospital staff is definitely making you a priority. It is very funny to see how different countries look at medical care. I know even watching some of the pregnancy documentaries and to hear the difference between how cultures look at pregnancy is amazing. 

Kasey: I'm sorry to hear your husband will be gone for so long. I know for me it would be hard either way to have mine gone for 3 weeks or 5 weeks. When he use to travel for work, he would only be gone maybe 2.5 days, but it was still hard. He was gone the week prior to our miscarriage and after that he never wanted to travel for work again while I'm pregnant - said he wouldn't be able to forgive himself for not being there if anything else bad happened. So let's hope your LO decides to hold out at least until week 39. :)


----------



## Brieanna

Lisa- Don't google! I was banned from looking up anything pregnancy related by my oh. I assumed the reason my Dr wouldn't do a vbac was because something was wrong with me (there was a section to circle if you wanted a vbac on the patient sheet at the beginning) but it turns out no hospital around here allows it anymore and my doctor never updated

The closing date is March 26th for the house, so cutting it close, lol. 

Hope4rainbow- I love the pics! I have some of just me, but nothing professional! Your are so neat! 

vietamsie- Sorry about the heat! That can make everything miserable. I am so glad we have ac here! 

Lindsay- Oh my goodness! I a glad he didn't get more seriously hurt! It must suck to have to do everything though. I can't imagine not having oh to help! I can barely tie my own shoes, lol.

It does kind of suck when other family members get pregnant around the same time (I know it is selfish, but I can't help it, lol). Right now there are 4 friends/family members pregnant around me and while I am happy for them but I am kind of jealous because most of them already had a whole pregnancy by themselves, iykwim? 

karina-sorry you are having to deal with all the extra stress. :(

Kasey- That sucks that you oh will be gone for so long.:( I get lonely without OH when he is gone at work for a few hours, I can't imagine a few weeks!

Answering a question someone asked awhile back (sorry!), the belly cast I made with dd is in storage now but we are going to hang it up in the nursery at the new house. You can paint them with really pretty designs. Here are some ideas that I have been looking at. https://www.proudbody.com/articles.asp?id=162


----------



## vietmamsie

Kasey - Oh no! That is so long for you OH to be gone for! I rely on mine for so much... I don't think I could do it alone! Do you have family/friends near you? Maybe it is a good time to plan some girls nights and spend some quality family time before the baby arrives. Also sorry you still have to work... It seems unfair that they won't let you take leave early. In Vietnam it is common for women to take 2 months before, but if they chose to stay at work, they are moved to less stressful positions - rather than lead teacher, they become the assistant, or move into an office position for a few weeks.


----------



## vietmamsie

Lisa - it really seems like you are in good hands and have the best care. I am so glad that they are taking your whole case very seriously (as they should). You could also always ask to be admitted to the hospital on bed rest at 36 weeks. That might put your mind at rest for the final week, just knowing you are in really good hands? I don't know if they do that, but on of my mom's friends spent 5 months on hospital bed rest when she was pregnant.


----------



## vietmamsie

AFM, I am wondering if the baby dropped yesterday, I felt a sudden pressure down there while I was bouncing around the house making dinner last night, and before bed it got worse and I looked much lower, even DH noticed. 

DH had some sort of mental breakdown yesterday. He has been getting really frustrated lately - I think he feels a lot of pressure with the baby coming soon and from work. He works at 4 different schools, so he has to travel back and forth a lot. He ened up calling in last night, and we had a really nice night together after all his stressfulness. I am really looking forward to this weekend! We have a lot of fun things planned, and it will be much needed after the stressful week for him.

I have been a bit disappointed in myself. I thought that once I stopped working, I would be doing yoga daily and working out a lot, but I am honestly just so tired, that it is hard to do much after I have picked up the house and done dishes! I guess sleep is what I need! Yesterday was another double nap day!

Also, not sure if I mentioned it here, but I tested positive with Group B Strep a few weeks ago. I am currently doing a natural home remedy for it... eating tons of yogurt and putting garlic down there... Sort of weird, but I think it is working! I have noticed a major difference in my CM, hoping that means I am healthier! In case any of you test positive for GBS, check out these links sent to me by my doula!

https://thecontrarianmom.com/2010/09/10/group-b-strep-simple-treatments-for-group-b-strep/

https://www.gentlebirth.org/archives/gbsCohain.html


----------



## Kasey84

I'm definitely hoping we stay in touch after out little ones arrive :) I'm sure the support while adjusting to parenthood will be helpful! 

Vietmamsie- I'm lucky to have my parents and 3 sisters close by. My mom is actually staying with me tonight for company and I know she'll do that often and help out whenever I need. 

Don't be hard in yourself for being too tired to do as much as you'd like. If you need to nap, do it. It's hard work making a baby :) 

Has anyone washed baby clothes/items yet? If not, when do you plan on doing this?


----------



## vietmamsie

Kasey - So happy you have so much family near you... your very lucky! I think you will manage just fine with DH on the road!

I slowly started washing all the baby clothes about three weeks ago. Every few days I would do a load of diapers or clothes. Now everything is all ready to go! Newborn and 0-3 month items are in the dresser, along with diapering supplies. All the clothes for 3 months and up are up alway in a different area, to be sorted through as the baby grows. IT took some time, many things needed multiple washes, and we tested out a few different kinds of detergent in the process. I feel really ready in that department!

As for sticking around, I was hoping we could just keep this thread going! I think we have all been awesome support during pregnancy, I don't see why this can't continue as new moms!


----------



## Karinama98

We just went through all of our baby shower gifts yesterday and started the process of washing them. HOWEVER....

Our stupid washer decided to crap out on us as we were starting the first load. We have a "laundry center", which is a washer/dryer in one. My father in law helped us with the initial issue, and then we were able to finish the load with no problem. Come the second load this morning, had the same type of problem where it loaded with water and then that was it - you could hear the motor humming. So my FIL came over. Told us most likely it's the transmission and because of the type of unit, along with how old it is, it's better to just get a new one. 

So that is a HUGE expense we did not expect. Just ordered our next unit online which is over $1000 USD. Kind of having a mini anxiety attack about it right now. We have one more load of clothes to do, but we'll be waiting until we get the unit. 


Also today I was having some lower pelvic pains. I've been having a harder time walking long distances lately before these little pains kick in. After they started, I've just been sitting at home relaxing (or trying to). Not sure exactly what it is, but doesn't appear to be contractions that I'm aware of. :(


----------



## vietmamsie

Oh No Karina! I am sorry about the pain and the washing machine. That seems really expensive... I can't imagine how we would handle such a sudden major expense like that.

I am also in a lot of discomfort. It has been so hot and my swelling got really bad over the weekend. Let's just say the wedding rings came off and I have no plan to jam them back on any time soon! Still so tired and lethargic all the time. Headed to the pool this afternoon for a dip... hope that gives me some much needed energy!


----------



## Brieanna

Karina-that is horrible timing! Our washing machine broke and we had to use a washateria for awhile which sucked! Even though I only took my own washing detergent I guess the residue from other people was still there and I was itchy until we could afford a new one. I am glad you got a new one, but that really sucks about how expensive it was. I am sure there were lots of more fun things that you wanted to get.

It sucks that walks are making you be in pain. Sometimes they make me have bh, but nothing like you describe.

Vietmamsie-I am glad it is not hot here! I get miserable when I am hot,much less when I am hot and pregnant! 

Afm- I finally found a hospital that allows vbacs and a doctor that does them and I go to see her on March 3 to see about my chances (even though it is now a 5ish hour car ride to get there until we get moved into our new house). Hopefully everything works out and we get into the new house and the doctor says I can have a vbac. Fingers crossed!

Oh, my belly button popped out today! I was really surprised because it never did when I was pregnant with dd. It is so weird to look down and see it!

Hope reminded me-A note to Lisa (and everybody else too!)- Take pictures and videos of yourself! I know we all feel fat and horrible, but you will cherish them later. I took weekly pictures and a few posed, but nothing fancy and I love to look at them now plus it is cool to compare to next time you are pregnant! I only have one video of me pregnant last time (OH secretly took it when I was trying to tie my shoes) and even though I was mad at the time it is one of my favorites now and I regret not having more videos and pictures from last time. Even if the only person that will see them is you, because you can always delete or erase them but you can never take them again. :)

I hope we can stay in contact too! I can't wait to hear birth stories and see pictures!


----------



## vietmamsie

Brieanna - Thanks for the reminder! After seeing hope's maternity shots, I have actually been in contact with a few photographers. Looks like we might just have a friend take them (as they are rather expensive) I really want some really quality ones! 

I also plan to take videos of this belly in the move... I am never able to catch it, but I am determined to get some good footage!


----------



## Kasey84

Karina- what awful timing that your washer gave out! I have a lot of pelvic pain/pressure when I walk long distances or even when I'm trying to roll over in bed. OB says it's normal. 

Brieanna- Glad you found a hospital that's willing to do vbac. Hope your apt goes well and it works out! I take weekly bump pics and am planning to have a few professional photos taken as well. 

Vietmamsie- I've been trying to catch my belly movements on video too. No luck yet! 

AFM- Starting to get frequent leg cramps at night. Only in my right leg though. I had a bad one Friday night and my calf has been sore ever since. Now today, one toe on my right foot is very painful and a little swollen. Have no idea what's going on with that!


----------



## Karinama98

Kasey - I had a cramp Thursday (usually my Left calf), and yesterday was the first day it didn't hurt. DH loves getting woken up by me crying out in pain from the stupid cramps. LOL 

Vietmamsie - the expense sucks. We were planning on using that money down the road for a new roof since we need to replace that in about 3-4 years any way. Luckily it's money still from our wedding we got, but that savings is starting to quickly depleat. :(

Brieanna - hopefully they're able to give you the green light for a VBAC. 


And you all talking about trying to get video of your bellies moving...I swear they know when we're about to look at our stomachs. That's usually how mine is, although I just looked and it was shaking quite a bit. Active girl! :)


Last week though we did cross off the major things we needed to get ready for her, which included figuring out who our pediatrician is going to be along with our caretaker when we both go back to work. Luckily we're going with the first person we were recommended for each of those. 

For child care, how many of you are planning on going an in-home child provider vs a daycare? We ended up going the in-home child provider for several reasons: 1) Not as many germs as a daycare may have; 2) more 1-on-1 interaction; and 3) so much cheaper. Most daycares here in the Milwaukee area are about $250-300/week, but the lady we are going with only charges $25/day. We got her referral from someone we know that all three of her kids have been through her home. Told DH we should try to "pretend" that we already have her in daycare and see how we can adjust our budget to work with the added expense.


----------



## Lisa85

Hey ladies!!

I have heaps of videos of my bump moving. She's been full of beans lately. My OH also loves taking horrible photos of me sitting on the couch in my undies eating... i must admit they look pretty funny and will be a good memory! Not flattering at all though! haha :blush:

I had a super painful day last Friday. i was in tears half the day and i couldn't get it to go away. I tried panadol and a bath and a heat pack. I couldn't sit up without pain, i definitely couldn't lie down without crying. Standing up was better but my hips couldn't handle that. After a full day and night a severe pain it finally went away. I mention this to the OB yesterday and he said she is now head down so it must have been here trying to flip over all day. I did consider going to the hospital a few times that day but i was there two days before and she was perfectly fine and she was still moving fine that day so i wasn't to worried something was wrong with her.

All the details for the c section are starting to come together now. I have to be at the hospital at 6am on the 12th March. Im getting anxious about it and can stop thinking about all the 'what if' scenarios. 

Im glad everyone wants to stick around!! Will be great to have some lovely ladies to relate too!!

Brieanna, so glad you found a hospital that will consider your vbac. Hopefully you won't have to make to many 5hr trips though!!

Karina, our washer is starting to make some horrible noises too. I hope its not about to die like yours. We were hoping on one more pay coming in before baby comes but she is coming just before so money is pretty tight this month. 
We aren't doing any child care for the time being. I won't be working for as long as its feasible.

Vietmamsie, join the no ring club with me! haha i wear mine on a necklace and have done for weeks. I can't wait to be able to wear it again.
I kind of feel a little lucky that my LO will be here in just over two weeks coz this belly is just so uncomfortable now!!

Kasey, you should be able to catch those baby movements on video within a few weeks. Mine are so obvious now that they are hard to miss. I have whole limbs poke way out and then move across my belly. They stick so far out they hurt!!

AFM - Im in final preparations for baby now. I have to arrange to get my car seat installed this week. Ive picked up all the last minute items including some size 00000 suits (they are soooo tiny) incase she's small being 37 weeks. Bags all packed. 
Im a little bit freaked out today coz I'm not supposed to be left alone but my OH had to go into work and i didn't have anyone that could come over. Hopefully this isn't the one day something goes wring.

Anyways I'm rambling!! have a great day everyone! :hugs:


----------



## vietmamsie

Kasey - I have also had a few bad leg cramps, annoying and painful, but luckily once they stop the pain goes away!

Karina - Ah, the joys of being an adult! New roofs and washing machines! I feel lucky that we still rent sometimes. We needed a new AC unit just last week, but our landlord picked up the tab plus organized the whole thing! Made it easy on us!

Lisa - Although I am happy mine will have a bit more cooking time, I am very jealous that your massive belly will not be growing too much bigger. Last night was a hard one, just couldn't get comfortable! Basically the only time I feel good is in the pool where I can just float about.

Having some issues with our doula and figuring out a good time to schedule our appointments. As a one income family, I can't have my DH miss work for appointments, but none of the available times we have work for her. Feeling a little worried because we just missed the birthing class I would have signed up for if we hadn't hired a doula. Luckily DH has been getting really into the birthing books and seems like he is very much up for the challenge. I know we can do it on our own, I just feel sort of weird about why a doula would take on a new client when her schedule is obviously too full to handle it. Plus it seems like as her ONLY client (to my knowledge), she would manage to squeeze me into her busy SAHM schedule. Oh well, what can you do!?


----------



## Lisa85

Vietmamsie, Sorry you're having issues with your doula. Can you get a different one maybe?! 

Exactly two weeks today until the c section!!! Getting exciting and scared!


----------



## vietmamsie

No, she is the only western one in this whole city! Plus I haven't heard of any vietnamese ones, don't know if they really exist out here!

You must be excited! I can't believe we are all about to meet our little ones over the next month and a half. What a magical time for all of us!


----------



## Karinama98

Did my pilates workout for the first time in a few weeks today and OMG...the belly is starting to get in the way of being able to do things well. And the indigestion/heartburn I was having while doing it didn't help. I felt so exhausted after.

Since today is the start of week 33 for us, we did our traditional every two week photo of my progression. To show how things have changed since early on, I have a picture with multiple weeks to show my changes. 

Here's to another 7 weeks or so!


Weeks are 9, 15, 19, 25 and 33


----------



## vietmamsie

Karina - love the pictures! I like that you kept the same background/clothes. Makes it very easy to see how much you have grown!

Ok, maybe I complained too early... or my doula has esp... she called me yesterday and we finally settled on a date and time for next week. feeling better! Now I just have to make it though a million chores today before I head out and meet DH for lunch!


----------



## Karinama98

Vietmamsie: Thanks. My husband gets excited every 2 weeks when we have to take another picture. He then likes going through each of them that we've taken and see how things have changed. Oddly, he puts sound effects to it all as well when he does. LOL


----------



## vietmamsie

haha! Thats too funny! 

My DH has taken a lot more interest in this whole thing lately. I think with the massive amount of movement we have been experiencing and the fact that it is all getting closer... I always catch him looking at my bump, waiting to see movement, then getting really excited when he does. It makes me so happy to see him excited! He spend a lot of time with his ear to my belly, claiming that he can hear the baby 'squeaking'. I think it just might be my gas, I go along with it! After our rough start in this whole ttc, I totally have understood his hesitancy to getting too attached too early.

Turns out I'm not going to meet the doula after all... she has to fly to Canada because of a family emergency. I think we are going to have to start practicing on our own. Boo!

Oh, and I had my first contraction. It was intense and I thought I was going to throw up, not to mention I was actually out to lunch alone when it came on! I managed, but totally broke a sweat, must have looked sick, and was a little scared! I kept thinking how I would get down the steep stairs of the restaurant in labor, and hail a taxi to the hospital all alone while it went on for over a minute - and cursing myself for not having a hospital bag packed. God knows DH would be helpless trying to pack one without me!

Weekend tasks: Last wash of baby things, pack baby hospital bag, pack mommy hospital bag.


----------



## hope4rainbow

Karina- Love the progression pictures, so sweet that your husband enjoys them as much as you do!

Vietmamsie- Glad to hear your doula called back, I've heard such good things about the support they can offer.

Brieanna- I hope you get your vbac! My mom had two vbacs after a c-section with me. My belly button has been loud since about week 20, welcome to the belly button club!

Kasey- The leg cramps aren't fun! I've started getting eye twitches that my doctor said is the same kind of thing.

Lisa- You'll definitely treasure those videos of her movements! My little guy gets camera shy and stops moving every time I try to video him...
I'm glad you're feeling better, that sounds scary. 

We had another check up today and I'm 1 cm dilated and 50% effaced!:baby: I'm glad my body is starting the process since we're being induced early. I've heard that inductions when your cervix hasn't made any changes can be rough or not work. 

I'm so ready to be done with work. It is exhausting to teach 22 2nd graders, get ready for a long term substitute, and grow Ian!! When my alarm goes off at 5:30 am each morning I just want to turn it off and go back to sleep.:sleep: Only one more week until I'm on maternity leave...


----------



## vietmamsie

Hope - wahoo for maternity leave!!!! I am excited for you! Good news on your stats too, I am hoping for that kind of news at my next appointment. 

Just curious, when is your induction planned and why did you opt for an early induction?


----------



## Lindsay109

Lisa, glad to hear you've got a plan and the hospital seems very well equipped to handle any difficulties you may encounter (which hopefully are none!). That's great that your OH can work from home 3 days a week too so you won't have to be alone. Not much longer now until you meet your little one!!!

Kasey, sorry to hear your OH has to be away for so long! I can imagine that would be really difficult. I'm glad to hear you've got lots of family close by who can help out :) I've washed a bit of the baby clothing, but between being very busy with work and doing more around the house because of DH breaking his leg, I haven't done as much as I had hoped. I'm trying really hard to cut back on work now so that I can feel a little more prepared before baby arrives. 

Vietmamsie, I hope you had a nice relaxing weekend and that your DH is feeling better now... I often forget that pregnancy can be stressful for my DH as well. I hear you on the swelling, my hands have been a bit swollen the last few weeks and the wedding rings are off for the duration of the pregnancy I think. The contraction you had sounds painful! I've had braxton hicks contractions, but nothing painful to date, just some tighenings. Hopefully your doula will make it back before your little one arrives!

Brieanna, that's great news that you found a hospital and doctor who will allow vbac, I hope your appointment on the 3rd goes well!

Karina, sorry to hear about your washer/dryer! What awful timing, those unexpected expenses are so stressful. Regarding child care, we're looking at in home child care as well - and for the same reasons as you (less germs, not such long wait lists, and can be less costly) My parents and the inlaws will be able to help us a little bit, but we'll still need some child care. I love your bump progression pics!!

As for me, I think my little one may be coming a bit early too... my blood pressure has started to creep up a bit and the OB said they typically recommend early induction (around 38 weeks) in this case. It will ultimately be my decision, so just going to wait and see what my body does - I'm being monitored quite closely now. I just hope DH will be back on his feet and able to help out by the time baby arrives.... I'm not sure how I will manage if he's still on crutches. We were not planning on hiring a doula, but are now considering it because it would probably be really helpful if he's still on crutches when I go into labour.

As for sticking around, I think we should definitely keep this thread going... I can't wait to read the birth stories and see pics of all the babies!!


----------



## hope4rainbow

Vietmamsie- We didn't opt for it, we knew all along we'd have to be induced early. After my first two pregnancy losses we did testing that showed I have a blood clotting disorder (blood clots during pregnancy can keep nutrients from getting through the placenta and can cause me to have a stroke). I've been on blood thinners since my positive pregnancy test (daily injection into my stomach) and I need to be off of them 24 hours before I'm induced to help keep away any possible complications like hemorrhaging during birth (but not too much longer than 24 hours because then a clot could form). I'll have to start them back up 6-12 hours after birth and continue until 6 weeks postpartum b/c I will still be at a high risk for blood clots myself.


----------



## Kasey84

Karina- love your progression pics :)

Vietmamsie- I've had some BH contractions, but nothing too intense yet! 

Hope- Glad to hear your body is getting ready! Won't be long now :) I hear you about wanting to be done work! I'm so exhausted...hoping to finish up next week too! 

Lindsay- Glad they're keeping an eye on your blood pressure. Hopefully you DH has recovered by the time baby arrives! 

I'm feeling pretty productive this weekend...getting the baby's clothes and things sorted and washed :) I've also finally managed to catch my belly moving and jumping on video! Amazing!


----------



## vietmamsie

Hope - Wow, I can't believe you have been doing injections this whole time... You are a very strong lady! It is so amazing how on this thread we have several people (my self included) who would not have been able to stay pg without the help of modern medicine, or may have had very tragic ends to their pregnancy if it wasn't for testing and early fetal monitoring. I am just so happy that everyone's doctors have good plans and seem to know what they are doing!!

Kasey - I spent over an hour with camera in hand yesterday waiting... and waiting... just got one small kick on film. Will try again soon!


----------



## Brieanna

It does seem crazy how most of us have had to have medical help for things baby related. I read about stories from people who have little to no medical intervention in their pregnancy and birth and while I get a bit jealous sometimes, I am so glad that the medical advances have made it possible for us to have babies! I know my dd and I would probably be dead if not for medical intervention and I would not have as many choices in this pregnancy, so while it is nice that some people can go a more natural route, I am so thankful that we all will soon have our babies in our arms, even if we need a little "help", lol. :)

Vietmamsie-sorry you seem to be having a time with your doula. That would really frustrate me, especially since you are her only client!

Hope4rainbow-glad your cervix seems to be getting ready! I can't imagine injecting every day, I am such a wuss with needles.

Karina-I love your photos! They really show progression!

Lindsay-that sucks about your blood pressure, but at least you are being closely monitored. I might get a doula if I were you too. I imagine it would be hard to be a labor coach on crutches! 

Kasey-glad you caught lo moving! I only have once, despite trying a lot!

Lisa85-not too much longer for you! How exciting! The other day my baby turned and it was crazy! Not painful, like yours, but I couldn't breathe and was extrememly uncomfortable all day and then suddenly there was this big, slow move and everything felt better. I was really worried, but baby has been just as active as before, just in different places!

Afm- I went to the doctor and she said I was a great candidate for a vbac, yay! The only thing I have going against me is that the baby is big (the ultrasound showed almost 7 lbs already, but I have heard how wrong they can be, so hopefully that is the case!) and I might go over my due date. OH and I decided to stay at an extended stay hotel if we aren't able to move in time so I can definitely attempt a vbac.

I had a bit of pregnancy brain! I have most of the stuff I need for baby and me packed and ready to take to storage near the new house ready to move in as soon as closing and then suddenly it occurred to me, I forgot to buy the car seat! I haven't even looked around at the different kinds, and I am one who has to do TONS of research on everything, lol. I can't believe I forgot about something so important! :)


----------



## Kasey84

Brieanna- So glad your dr thinks your a good candidate for vbac! I've heard that weight estimates on ultrasounds can be off too. Hopefully all goes smoothly! I'm sure you'll find a good car seat! I have major pregnancy brain too, do don't feel bad :) 

AFM- Saw my dr this week and tomorrow is officially my last day of work!!! So excited :D I'm really looking forward to taking it easy and preparing for baby!


----------



## Lisa85

I too am very glad for medical intervention... if i tried to have this baby normally we would both die!!! bit of a scary thought!!

Brieanna, if it helps i went to the website (which is australian) www.howsafeisyourcar.com.au they have a section for car seat safety ratings and i just picked one that had a high safety rating and high ease of use rating and bought that one. Im sure america would have a similar website.

5 more sleeps!!!!!


----------



## Kasey84

Lisa- can't believe you'll meet your little girl in just 5 more days! I can't wait to see some pictures of her :) Make sure to keep us posted!


----------



## Lisa85

I will!!! Im taking my laptop to the hospital so i will jump on as soon as i can.
If anyone wants to add me on Facebook to get the news sooner send me a private message.

Im kinda jealous of all of you that get to wait around for labor to come and get the full experience!!


----------



## ebonymama

hey ladies,

wow a lot has happened.......

you all seems to be getting along nicely and inching closer n closer:thumbup:
jus wanna update which is long overdue......from the last time i had 2 complete a GTT test which went AOK....had a growth scan done and that was AOK as well ..have another next Thursday when i will be at 35 plus weeks.....

i'm gonna be induced at around 38 weeks....i'm excited but really nervous n fussy over my blood pressure which has been holding steady thank GOD.....

so d weekend is here.....any plans.....

my plans is 2 stay in bed.....:haha:


----------



## vietmamsie

Ebony - I have the same plan for the weekend... Taking it easy! Glad to hear everything is going well!

Lisa - WOW! 5 more days! So soon! Don't get too jealous... I have a feeling the last few weeks of pregnancy are going to be rough... Its just getting so hard to do anything!

Kasey - welcome to FREEDOM! It has been so nice not working! I have gotten to cook everyday, spend so much more time with DH, rest, put my feet up in the middle of the day and NAP! Plus have gotten pretty much everything done in preparation for this little one. Take this last bit of free time in, it will be over before you know it!

Brieanna - Wahoo for VBAC! I really hope everything goes as planned and you get your natural birth!

AFM, I had an appointment on Thursday. All is well, baby is also measuring big... just shy of 7 lbs. But I don't think their calculations are anything to put too much trust in. They are just guesses after all. I feel like they OVER estimate as well. But everything looks good. Baby is still head down but hasn't dropped yet.

I finally found out why I have such a massive belly - I have more fluid than normal. I guess it isn't enough to be concerned, but it explained a few symptoms (heartburn, etc.) that have been sort of exaggerated in the past few weeks!

My doctor seems to be pretty sure I can do a natural delivery at this point... we went over the birth plan and he seemed to think about 99% could be done! Getting excited!


----------



## Lisa85

Vietmamsie, You need to post another pic of your belly... i want to see if its heaps bigger than mine now. I wonder if i have extra fluid as well. People ask me all the time if I'm sure I'm not having twins.
I hope my LO is around that size coz she's coming out tomorrow!!

Ebony, glad everything is going good with you. Looks like a lot of us will be having our babies early!!


So ladies.... This time tomorrow i will be checked into the hospital and getting ready for the c section. Its supposed to be in the morning so it could be happening very soon this time tomorrow!!! Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Cant wait to meet her!
I will update you as soon as I'm able to get on here. Wish me luck and see you on the other side!!


----------



## Kasey84

Ebony- Good to hear an update from you and know all is well :) Looks like your getting closer to your induction date! 

Vietmamsie- it was amazing to wake up this morning and not have to go to work :) 

Lisa- Good Luck tomorrow!!! Can't wait to hear an update and see some pics of your little beauty!! Sending lots of positive thoughts your way <3 

I spent the weekend catching up on some much needed sleep/rest. It's amazing how much better I feel not having to get up early, make the long drive to work, and be on my feet all day! In between resting, I did some more baby laundry :)


----------



## Karinama98

Lisa - Been thinking about you all week and knowing your day is upon you. I pray all goes well and the doctors and nurses will be taking excellent care of you. :)

Vietmamsie - Did they say any reason as to why you're retaining more fluid? I know everyone is different, so maybe it's just how your body wanted to handle it? Who knows.

Ebony - Glad to know you're still doing okay. Are you being induced because of your blood pressure?

Brieanna - In relation to your comment about medical intervention and a lot of the pregnancies here, even before you made the comment I told DH it's amazing to see how different everyone has been and with all of the different situations everyone has. Not one of us seems to be having the same type of pregnancy, so it's definitely a learning experience through everyone to see how their situations are handled.

AFM, at my 34 week appointment last week I begged my doctor to give me other options for heartburn treatment. Since week 9 it has been constant, and I just couldn't do it any more. I was taking two Zantac and at least eating 4-5 Tums a day with no relief. She then told me to try Prilosec or Prevacid (both proton pump inhibitors). She said normally they don't like recommending those right away because they want to see if any of the regular OTC meds will help. The first day I tried Prilosec (or the generic Omeprazole) and for the first time in 25 weeks...I had no heartburn! I told DH I feel like a regular person again. Normally the meds can take 1-4 days to kick in, but on the first day it worked amazingly.

I also asked my doctor how they can tell if the baby is in the right position since I'm not having another ultrasound. I'm sure some of you have had it where they feel your stomach, so she was able to tell me she is head down. Which if that's the case then she's been in position for several weeks. I only feel movement on my upper right abdomen and my lower left pelvic region. 

I still workout about 4 days a week, walk like crazy. I just can't stand for more than 5-10 minutes without my abdominal muscles aching like crazy. We went to the museum on Sunday and saw a new exhibit that a lot of people were at, so there was a ton of standing with no movement. Luckily they had seats throughout the place cause I took so many breaks to chill out.

I'm also looking forward to this weekend where DH booked me a prenatal massage. Soooooooo looking forward to that.


----------



## Lindsay109

Just popping on quickly to wish you good luck Lisa!!! I can't wait to hear your update and see some pics of your little girl :) 

All is going well here, had a growth scan on friday and baby is head down and estimated at about 5.5 lbs :) OB is still pushing for an early induction for me (38 weeks) so hubby and I have been doing lots of reading up on that - big decision to make. I must say I'm very jealous of those of you who are off work now... my last day is technically the 21st, although I hope to have almost everything wrapped up by the end of this week :)


----------



## Karinama98

Lindsay - any reason as to why they want to do an early induction?


----------



## Brieanna

Lisa85- YAY for you! You should have your lo pretty soon! :)

Kasey-resting is so underrated! I feel soooo much better when I am rested, both physically and mentally. We need our rest, after all we are making people, lol! :)

Lindsay-if they are trying to do an early induction, then maybe some research I have been doing would help you too. I have been doing things to try and get my body ready (she won't induce for a vbac and doesn't want me going over so I am desperate, lol). This week I started eating dates (I just saw this on someone elses post), taking red raspberry leaf tea capsules (to tone uterus), ordered my birth ball and bought some evening primrose oil (to soften cervix). My doctor also suggested lots of sex and of course, walking! :)

Vietmamsie-Do you think the humidity might be why you are retaining more fluid? I know that even when I am not pregnant my rings feel much looser in the winter than the summer.

karina- A prenatal massage sounds awesome! I have never been able to tell the position of the baby! Sometimes I feel a bit of an idiot, lol. The doctor is like "well, heres the head, of course, ....." when he feels my belly and I am like, "Yeah, I knew that!" even though I have no idea about position, other than I feel hiccups at the bottom left. :)


----------



## IcePrincess

Good luck Lisa! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## vietmamsie

Lisa - Hope everything went well! Can't wait to see your baby!

Brieanna - also on Raspberry Leaf tea and eating dates. I just can't walk as much as I would like as I am just so heavy, but have been doing squats and stretches.

Kasey - heres to sleeping in! I love it! Resting is NEEDED in these final weeks, thats for sure!

Karina - Yikes, that heartburn sounds awful, glad you finally got some meds for it! I started getting heartburn at the start of the 3rd tri. Pretty much just once I lay down to go to sleep and then once or twice during the night. Usually tums helps - end up popping 2-4 a day.

About the excess water - after a little internet research it looks like I have polyhydramnios. However, my doctor didn't diagnose me as they don't seem to be concerned. I have had the DS test, and the baby 99.9% doesn't have it. All my growth scans have been good and show a healthy baby. I guess there could be issues with the swallowing, but we have seen it open and close its mouth on ultrasounds, so I guess all is fine. They would have sent me for more tests if they thought otherwise.

Now That I am in the final stretch, I get to go to the doctor every week! Tomorrow we have an appointment and I just can't wait to see how this little one is doing!


----------



## Kasey84

Karina- Glad your finally getting some relief from the heart burn! I've only begun experiencing some heartburn these past couple of weeks and it's usually only if I eat too much or too late at night! 

Lindsay- looks like your time could be coming soon too if they do the early induction! Hope you can clue up work soon :) 

Vietmamsie- It must be so exciting to be in the home stretch now! After my OB apt next week I'll be having them weekly as well. Really drives home how close we are! One of the ladies I knew from the ttcal forum was diagnosed with polyhydramnios. She just delivered a perfectly healthy baby girl :)


----------



## Lisa85

Hey ladies!! Quick update to let you know she's here and perfect!! She was 3.2kg and 50cm long. C section went pretty much smoothly although I'll give you all the details when I'm feeling up to it. I'm in a lot of pain and Elena isn't feeding very well so far. Apparently that's common with c section babies. I'm so exhausted and doing anything is really painful. 
She is absolutely affordable and perfect though! Very happy!!


----------



## Lisa85

Pic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Kasey84

She's beautiful Lisa! So glad it all went smoothly! I'm sure her appetite will pick up soon :) wishing you a quick recovery! So very happy for you!


----------



## Brieanna

Shes beautiful! It is pretty common in csection babies so i wouldnt worry. DD was csection and i bf and she got it pretty quickly after a bit of a learning curve. Their tummies are only the size of a marble at first so they dont need much. Also i found football hold more comfy because of the stitches. If you have any questions you can ask me! :) Again, congrats!


----------



## vietmamsie

Wahooooo!!! Beautiful Lisa! I am sorry your in pain, but it will pass in time! Can't wait to hear the details once you are feeling up to it!


----------



## Lindsay109

Congratulations Lisa!!!! She is beautiful!! I hope you have a nice quick recovery and Elena's appetite picks up soon :) Looking forward to hearing the details when you're feeling better :)

Karina, I hope you enjoy your massage! They want to induce me early as I have a history of high blood pressure. It has been very well controlled for quite some time now (no meds at all for most of the pregnancy), however in recent weeks has started to creep up. I am on medication for it now (and it continues to be well controlled) but the doctor says that the research shows that outcomes are better for me and baby if we induce early (around 38 weeks), rather than just watch and wait as things can change very quickly. I spoke to the internal med doctor yesterday (who I trust very much), as well as the nurses at the non-stress test clinic and they have also said the same thing and they all reassured me that my OB "knows her stuff" and is very research based and would not induce early without a valid reason.... sooo, I think I'm going to go with the recommendation. It looks like the induction will be some time during the last week of March.

Brieanna, thanks for the tips! I'm going to try those things too :) I've already been drinking raspberry leaf tea and have bought some evening primrose oil, but will look into the others as well :) 

Vietmamsie, glad to hear your doctor isn't concerned about the excess fluid. I have a friend who was diagnosed with polyhydraminos during her pregnancy and her baby was just fine :) I'm on weekly appointments now too... probably only have 1 or 2 left before baby comes :) Really makes it all seem very real!


----------



## Karinama98

Lisa: Congrats! She looks very comfortable with you already, and definitely a beautiful little girl. Here's to you recovering well, and her adapting to our world with ease. :)

Lindsay: Now that you mention all of that I think I remember you (or someone) mentioning they had the elevated blood pressure. Only makes sense because you don't want to mess with that during pregnancy for sure. And glad to know that many people say your physician is to definitely be trusted in knowing what they're talking about. 

I think for me I'll be trying all the teas and such as soon as 37 weeks hit. Only 1.5 weeks before then! We still need to get our car seats installed in our cars and to pack our bag. I might actually start working on the bag tonight, and try to finish organizing some of her room so it looks semi-decent for when she comes home with us.


----------



## IcePrincess

Congrats Lisa! She's beautiful!


----------



## vietmamsie

Just a little update from my doctors appointment. Sort of feeling sluggish due to heat and what not. So just going to copy and paste from the email I sent my Mom about the appointment! I don't really know how I feel about everything, but just have to not think about it until next weeks appointment where we will see if anything has changed.

-------------

We had another appointment with Dr. Hung and it went will. The baby is still high in my uterus, so I need to walk more and do more squats to try to make it drop. Thinking positive and hoping it goes down in the next week or two.

My doctor measured the amount of fluid in there and I have 20cm. Thats is higher than normal (10-18cm is normal), but not high enough to diagnose polyhydramnios. They are keeping a close eye on me and my levels and we hope that they stay the same or drop. Dr. Hung seems to think it is caused by an over active baby bladder! Can't wait to be changing all those wet nappies! Basically what this means is that the baby can easily move around, and it might be able to still flip out of the head down position during labor. It also means that there is some risk to the baby if my waters break early, before I am at the hospital. In that case, I am to go straight to the ER. But under close monitoring, I still might be able to have a natural birth. We aren't going to get too worried about it. Its just good to know that our doctor is keeping an eye on me.

Also, finally a weigh in that didn't end in near tears! I managed to only gain .1 kg this past week! Unfortunately, the baby didn't seem like it had grown much either, so they are going to keep an eye on that as well. There is a pretty large margin of error on the ultrasound weight estimate, so nothing to worry about, unless there doesn't appear to be growth at the next scan. 

Sorry if it all seems a little scary... maybe it is, but most likely everything is fine in there. Just thought I should keep you all posted about the on goings. We just have to wait and see how the next few weeks play out, and know that we are in very good hands!


----------



## Kasey84

Vietmamsie- Sorry your having these issues! I'm glad your doc is keeping a close eye on you though. It sounds like you're in very good hands. Hopefully your next scan shows that the baby has grown and your fluid decreased a little. I think they can definitely be off on their weight estimates though.


----------



## Lisa85

Hey Ladies,
Im home and feeling somewhat alive today!! Apologies if anything doesn't make sense... my brain still doesn't work.

So day of birth... we went in for the c section quite early at about 8:30 am. Took a bit longer than a normal c section but everything went well. Everyone was very calm in the operating theatre. The doctors were really nice. There was like 25 people in the room which was a little overwhelming but only a few of them ever talked to me so i barely knew they were there. I lost about 1.1 litres of blood which is a lot but not enough for a transfusion. She barely cried when she came out but she was happy and healthy and i got to see her about 5 minutes later. They tried to put her on me on the table but it didn't really work so Dad held her for the hour i think it took them to close me up. They had a bit of trouble removing the extra bit of placenta but all is fine. The gave me an extra strong drug to contract my uterus which made me projectile vomit across the room (p.s is very hard to throw up laying down with nothing in your stomach!! :haha:)

Healing is going a lot better than what i thought. Im barely on any pain meds and they are just weak ones. I have excess separation of my stomach muscles so i need physio for that.

We ended up having to supplement her with formula because she wouldn't latch and my supply wasn't good. I have a few things stacked up against me breastfeeding... excess blood loss, slightly inverted nipples, breast implants and she was very mucousy from being a c section baby. Now on day 5 we have a 1 1/2 hour feeding routine every 4 hours which consists of trying to breastfeed, giving her expressed milk from last feed express and giving her a top up of formula as required and then expressing for next feed. This morning though we have had the best feed yet... first time i got her to latch on the right side and my milk supply is finally coming in good.

And my angel.... well she is the best thing that has ever happened to me. I could not be happier. She is just perfect!!!! Besides for the difficulties feeding she is the best. She just sleeps until feed times. She only cries if she can't latch and not very much. She is so calm and happy and beautiful!!!

I now know i have the best fiance in the world!! He has been so amazing through all of this. He's so hands and and is taking care of everything. Even the midwives were saying how amazing he was. I would be an absolute mess right now without him. Because of him everything is going well and mum and baby and happy!

Heres some pics of Elena Emily!! <3
 



Attached Files:







minutesafterbirth.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 6









milkdrunk.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 6









dadandelena.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 7









proudmum.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## vietmamsie

Lisa - I am so happy you are doing so well! She is beautiful! I think breastfeeding will only get easier as your milk supply comes in. So happy your OH is taking care of you! You will need him a lot in the coming weeks while you recover and take care of your little one. Keep us posted! Can't wait until we can all share our birth stories!


----------



## Kasey84

Lisa- She is just so precious!! So glad your home and recovering well. Glad to hear the c-section went well also. 

It sounds like she may be getting the hang of breast feeding, but don't be hard on yourself for formula feeding either. My friends little girl was a c-section and despite he best efforts, breast feeding didn't work out. She ended up formula feeding and she's a very healthy 8 month old. Whatever works for you and your little girl :) 

Glad to hear you oh is so supportive. That makes all the difference :) It must be so nice watching them together! 

AFM- Did prenatal classes yesterday and toured the maternity ward and case room. Feeling more prepared, but also a little more intimidated! Lol.


----------



## Karinama98

Lisa - glad to know you're feeling better. And seeing your pictures with DD got me teary eyed. You look so happy. :) I'm glad to also hear that your fiancé has been a huge help and support during all of this. The picture of them sleeping next to each other is definitely a precious sight. 

Kasey - we had our prenatal class a few weekends back and it was exciting but overwhelming at the same time. I could feel my anxiety rising as it went on and had to breath to get myself to calm down. It was more because things are now at a point where things are real in knowing she could come any time. I also think with them showing what 10 cm looks like for dilation freaked me out a bit lol. But we were just excited to see the labor/delivery rooms and the recovery rooms. Wish the recovery rooms were as nice as the labor rooms. A total "hotel" room in every way, in which I'm going to be enjoying the whirlpool during labor to the fullest.


----------



## vietmamsie

We are also in prep mode (guess we have been for some time, but now it just feels very real!). We watched a few birth videos on youtube and have been working on breathing. Despite not getting to take birthing classes and having everything fall through with our doula, I feel like we are as ready as we can be. Just waiting...

In the mean time I am keeping up with laundry as with only a few outfit options these days, I will need everything that fits for our 4 day hospital stay! And making little piles of things here and there so we can pack quickly when the time comes.


----------



## Karinama98

Vietmamsie - We did our bag on Thursday, and I told DH I wasn't too thrilled with the shirt options to put in it, so he kept telling me to use my maternity shirts. They're all used for work at the moment, so I feel you in terms of not having too many options. But I let him picked out the outfits for her to potentially come home in, so he was excited about that. :)


----------



## ebonymama

wow, 
things are coming along nicely...

congrats to lisa on your DD..EE....

huge kudos to your OH as well for b n so supportive......

well lindsay u and i are in the same boat.....i to, am gonna be induced around the last week in march.....due to high blood pressure....

praying for a safe landing......

how are the rest of u ladies......

i think our babies gonna be a few days apart....
i am so thrilled to be apart of it all and thankful to GOD for blessing me and helping me make it this far.....

gonna keep yall posted...

yall keep good until


----------



## IcePrincess

This is so exciting! Who is going to be next?!?
Lisa the pic are so cute! Congrats again!


----------



## Lisa85

Looks like everyone is in final preparations for their LO's. It really is amazing to have them in your arms.

We are exclusively breastfeeding now and my lord its painful!! my nipples are in agony. Cant wait till they toughen up a bit and life will be awesome. She is such a great baby. She barely cries and is soooo cute!! 
I am very tired but i think i have it pretty good with her.
Im getting baby blues and sundown which is really hard... i just loose it and balls my eyes out and everything feels hopeless but i know its just hormones coz everything is great with us. Hopefully it will pass soon. I was better last night coz i knew it was coming so i tried everything i could think of to keep it at bay and i didn't cry.

Cant wait for all of you to have your LO's now!! Bring on the babies!!


----------



## Lisa85

Milk Drunk!!
 



Attached Files:







sleep.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## vietmamsie

Lisa - She is so sweet! Glad BF is going so well... hope those nipples toughen up! Have you tried nipple balm or cream? I have some organic edible nipple balm stashed in preparation for some sore nips! The hormonal issues should pass as everything settles down - I have heard about a month or so.

Keep up the good work - she seems like a very happy baby! You must be doing something right!!


----------



## Lisa85

Omg cluster feeding with agony nipples!! I don't know how to continue. I don't want to give up but this is getting unbearable. 
Make sure you get latches right from the start ladies so you can try avoid your nipples getting this bad! :cry:


----------



## Brieanna

Beautiful milk drunk pics! If I wasn't already about to burst I would get broody just seeing the pics of a newborn, lol!

Oh no about painful nipples. :( It can be a horrible cycle, having painful nipples but not being able to let them heal because of cluster feeding! Have you looked at the breastfeeding section of bnb? It has lots of good tips/advice. I will admit the early day/weeks of bfing sucked, but once we got the hang of it, it was totally worth it.

For painful nipples, other than lanolin, they have these cold gel soothing things that might help. https://www.lansinoh.com/products/soothies-by-lansinoh-gel-pads


----------



## ebonymama

hey ladies,
i trust thing are ok with everyone...

got through week 35 appointment and got week 36 appointment 2morrow

got one more appointment next week at week 37 then after that is induction time:happydance::happydance:

now today is me last day at work.....so i might not come on as regular.....so remember me in your prayers....

either me or me sis gonna come on and update....


be bless ladies:hugs::hugs:

congrats again lisa.....

remember cherish every moment with DD.....and don't let the baby blues get to ya.....:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kasey84

Ebony- Looks like you'll have your little one pretty soon! Keep us posted :) 

Lisa- Sorry your having a hard time with breast feeding. I've heard the first 4-6 weeks are toughest. Sounds like your doing the very best you can, so be proud whatever the outcome <3 

Saw my OB again today. Baby is still head down and according to the dr in a good position. Had the GBS screening too and I'll get those results next week. 

I've got my hospital bag packed mostly. Clothes and things for the baby, along with pjs, slippers, socks, underwear and toiletries for me. I also have a limited wardrobe, so outfits for me will have to be packed at the last minute. 

Can't wait to hear news of the next baby!!


----------



## Karinama98

Lisa - glad to see she's a well adjusted baby to our world. :) Sorry to hear about the soreness issue. I know I have my nipple cream ready for the hospital when I go to prepare. I'm going to be using a pump vs letting her feed that way just because my nipples are extremely sensitive as it is (even before pregnancy). And I know once we have our LO I'm going to be really concerned about post partum depression and sadness. With everything I've gone through, I'm already seeing it hit occasionally on weekends when I have nothing to do.

AFM: Today was my 36 week appointment, and it's also our one year anniversary of losing our LO. Been a mixture of emotions for sure. My OB checked and noticed I'm about 1 cm dilated already and am starting to have cervical thinning. Little girl today has been extremely mobile in her little home today - haven't seen my stomach dance so much.

But after I left the doctor's office I had a mini crying moment in my car as I drove to work. I'm scared for multiple reasons. Starting to go through the emotions of "This is really going to happen." "I'm not ready to give up my life yet the way I've been living." "I'm concerned about her being healthy when she's born." and then thoughts about why we lost our LO back a year ago. DH was thinking about our loss today too, but didn't want to bring it up to me unless I did first. We both struggle with it at times still.


----------



## vietmamsie

Karina - I think those thoughts are totally normal. We have all had a rough time getting to where we are today so it is only natural for us to refect back and feel sad about what didn't happen and question why things are going so well now. Fear is natural - fear of painful child birth, fear of the future, fear of how our lives are going to change. In the last month I have had several very negative thoughts about having a baby now - worried that my relationship with my husband will change, that maybe I pushed us into something we weren't ready for (I was much more a baby train supporter than DH) and how I will adjust to being a mom. These thoughts are totally natural. The important thing is that MORE often you think about how much richer your life will be with your LO and how much hard work and love you are ready to put into taking care of and raising your baby. If I start to feel depressed, I just think about how much I love this little bean NOW, and how much more that love will grow once he/she is on the outside with me!

Ebony - Another baby on it's way! So crazy to think that one month from now ALL of us will have had our Little Ones!

Lisa - sorry about the sore nipples! Try to stick it out... BFing is so worth it in the end, you just have to get through this tough point. Obviously I haven't used this yet, buy I bought this natural edible cram that I have heard great things about - no need to wash off before the baby feeds again! Maybe you can find it where you are or order online?

https://buybamboobies.com/shop/boob-ease-natural-nipple-balm-100-organic/

Kasey - I feel like a laundry nut... I am washing clothes every day in preparation for packing things that actually fit in my hospital bag. It has become a joke around here - "Worn today, clean tomorrow!" But with only a few options, most of which are PJs, I am going to need everything that fits for those 4 days!

AFM, Last night I woke up having a really bad contraction. DH had to help me out of bed and to the bathroom where I was finally able to stop freaking out and move through the second one/do some breathing. After 2 contractions, I got back into bed, just sat there waiting for more, but they never came. Have another doctors appointment today so I will be sure to bring it up with him. Hoping its a good sign that things are opening up and getting moving. I am glad I am getting a few practice contractions here and there, but I am ready for the main event!


----------



## vietmamsie

Hey guys - not so good news from my appointment today. Copied from the email I send out to the family this evening:

As usual, the baby is measuring a bit ahead. The head is at 39 weeks, the legs at 38 weeks, and the body at 38 weeks. This little guy had grown 450 grams since our last appointment - 3.45 kgs total! 

And then the bad news came - my body has continued to make fluid for my uterus, causing it to continue to grow. I am now at 24cm of fluid, which is not good. Basically with this much fluid, the baby is totally free to move around and change positions at will. This makes natural delivery a bit tricky. Also, with all the water in there, the baby will never be able to drop and fully engage in my pelvis, no matter how much walking I do. With all this terrible news I started crying. I am very worried for my little friend and also for me because carrying such a big belly is very taxing.

We were asked to head up to labor and delivery for fetal monitoring. It was supposed to take about 40 minutes, but were were there for almost two hours. It was never ending! By the end of it I was sore, uncomfortable and in tears. Just sitting there with the straps around my middle listening to the heartbeat and worrying that something might be wrong. Finally we went down to see Dr. Hung again and he was impressed that I had had a few contractions during the session. While they are light at this point, they are happening! The baby seemed to be doing just fine and doesn't seem to be stressed in there, which is good. However, we were advised that due to size and amount of fluids we need to get things moving. Dr. Hung is hoping that I will have this baby before our next scheduled appointment (next thursday)!!! We are on strict orders to do everything in our power to get this little one MOVING! 
We headed straight to acupuncture with Dr. Kim (my old acupuncturist) and got acu and cupping done. I will return in a few days if things are still at a stand still. He is totally on the same page as us and has hope that he will be able to coax the baby out! Whether or not it helped the baby, I don't know, but it sure calmed me down about the whole thing. After that we went to a Korean BBQ and had tons of spicy kimchi! What a day! We had totally expected to be home by 3:00, but didn't get here until 8:00! Now I am sipping Raspberry leaf tea and munching on dates and we have a few other sure fire doctor recommended methods of inducing labor that we'll do tonight! 

Basically what the plan is, is for me to go into labor, get to the hospital between 3-4 cm, then have my water broken so that the baby can finally fall down into my cervix. Hopefully this all goes as planned and we can still have a natural child birth. Keeping positive and staying hopeful about everything. But keeping in mind that now that we are facing some medical problems, the ultimate goal is to have a healthy baby in our arms, no matter how it actually gets there.


----------



## Kasey84

Karina- I'm thinking of you <3 The anniversary of loss is always hard, especially with everything else you've had to cope with lately. You are a very strong person...never forget that! 

I'm having a lot of the same fears/feelings you mentioned about baby's arrival. Worried about complications during delivery, about being a good parent, about how our lives will change. I'm even already worrying about going back to work after maternity leave and finding good child care! On top of that, my oh gets home next week after a 5 week work rotation up north and he's likely starting a new job here at home. This is great, as it means no more going away for work, however the job is an hour drive from our house and I'm terrified that he'll be at work when I go into labor! And since it's a new job, there will be less flexibility to take time off with me once the baby is born. I think these fears are completely normal and just the start of parenthood! 

Vietmamsie- I'm sorry you didn't get the news you were hoping for at your apt. It sounds like you're in good hands though and I'm glad your staying positive. I hope some of the tips you've been given to induce labor works! Your little one could be here before you know it :) Keep us posted and if you don't mind sharing what are some of the tips your were given? I may need some good tips if I end up going overdue!


----------



## Lindsay109

It's so exciting that we're in the final stages now... hard to believe in a few weeks all of the babies will be here :) I too, have had a lot of the same fears recently about having the baby - I think it is a normal stage to go through, things are seeming much more real now. Just trying to refocus on the positive when I start to worry. 

Lisa, Elana is beautiful! I love the milk drunk photo :) Sorry you're struggling with breastfeeding, I hear that the first few weeks are the worst. I have also bought the same nipple balm as vietmamsie linked.... I've heard it's quite good and you don't have to worry about washing it off before the baby feeds again. You'll be old hat at this by the time the rest of our babies come and we'll all be coming to you for advice :)

Ebony, good luck with your induction and I look forward to hearing about your little one's arrival!!

Kasey, glad to hear baby is head down, hopefully the GBS screening will come back negative too. Good for you with the hospital bag, I'm still working on ours. I think my clothes will be going in last minute as well... I have quite a limited wardrobe as well. 

Karina, sending some hugs on the anniversary of losing your LO :hugs: Those days are hard. Glad to hear that it sounds like your body is preparing well for the arrival of this LO though.

Viemamsie, sorry to hear you didn't get the news you were hoping for at your appointment. It sounds like you are in very good hands though, and the fact that you're having contractions is a very good sign, I hope you can get something going naturally before next week! Yes, if you have any good tips, please share. I've got an induction date now so am trying everything I can do get baby moving.

AFM, OB booked induction for May 29 (as long as the hospital is not too busy). I started acupuncture this week to help get my cervix ready, and will be going a couple more times next week to try and get my body prepared (and if baby decides to come on his own before then, I will be very happy :) ). Will be all finished work tomorrow which I'm also quite excited about, and looking forward to potentially having a week to relax and sort things out around the house. Hopefully we'll get good news on monday that DH's leg is better and he'll be off crutches (and able to drive!!) by the time baby arrives.


----------



## vietmamsie

Lindsay - I sure hope you meant MARCH 29th!!! Otherwise I would pity you!!!

Kasey - These thoughts are natural. I have them too. After being relatively stress free this pregnancy, this last bit has thrown me for a loop - lots of fears and worries have been resurfacing that I haven't really had since the early week in August/September.

Oh, forgot to mention that I got my GBS retest results back - despite actually putting crushed garlic up my woo-woo for two weeks, I still came back positive! My DH laughed at me.

Here are some the natural methods we are using:
eating dates 
drinking 4 cups of raspberry leaf tea daily
nipple stimulation (lots of different ways to do this... both me and DH are doing it. I think we will do two 30 minute sessions a day. You stimulate for a few minutes, then break, and go to the next one, then go back. You tube it, lots of information out there!)
Sex - the important thing here is for DH to come up near my cervix and for me to let the sperm soak there for a while (feels like TTC all over again!) Sperm has some acid in it that softens the cervix, preparing it to open. As DTD isn't that comfortable for either of us, we do foreplay then he just puts it in at the end - sort of like the opposite of the pull out method?!?
Acupuncture
Acupressure - this one we are doing at home on our own. There are a few different you tube videos that show different points to try.

We have been having sex more often for about a week now, drinking the tea for 2 weeks, and just started the whole nipple thing. Plus I did my first round of acu and cupping yesterday with my favorite acupuncturist in HCMC (and the best by far! When we started TTC, I hadn't gotten my period for months after BCP, I did two back to back sessions with him, and got my period the next day! Miracle worker! He did amazing work for both my DH and me!) I will say that today I feel really crampy - hopefully a good sign!!


----------



## Lisa85

Everything is getting exciting here now!! Everyone is nearly ready for babies. I'm up in the middle of the night dealing with cluster feeds and letting my OH sleep through without getting up to help me. A midwife told me today that it's important for the boys to get back to sleeping through because they don't have the hormones to deal with the odd sleeping patterns like we ladies do. 
I've been seeing a lactation consultant about the pain which is helping. My biggest tip to everyone so far is don't let breast feeding hurt you. I've let my nipples get really bad because I thought they just need to toughen up but it is possible to get them to latch almost pain free even when they are this sore. So please make sure if Bubs is hurting you that you unlatch and try again. Don't let's those nips get as bad as mine and you will be great. I've been using Lansinoh cream and multi mums compresses. I like them both and both don't need to be washed off. 

I'll read through everyone's post a bit better and respond when I get a chance. So tired right now. 

Vietmamsie, I hope your Bubs arrives soon and as naturally as possible. Good luck!!


----------



## hope4rainbow

I don't have a lot of time, my 9 day old and I snuggle most the day! Ian is here!! We had a vaginal birth (with an epidural) and breast feeding is going well. We had a few issues in the beginning with latching, but the lactation consultant in the hospital was wonderful and the fact that my husband went to a breast feeding class with me and knows so much about it has been amazing. He'll remind me that we don't have a good latch and help me try again, love him! We are cloth diapering and LOVE it. I can't believe how much my heart has grown and how much love I have for him. You're in the best experience life has to offer, ladies!!!

Congrats Lisa, she's beautiful!

My DH has requested to not have pictures of Ian on the internet, but this one of his first cloth diaper in the hospital! 

7lb 5oz
20 inches long
 



Attached Files:







Ian.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Kasey84

Congrats Hope! So happy to hear of Ian's safe arrival. Glad that your both doing well and that breast feeding is going good! 

AFM- Had a lovely suprise Baby Shower Brunch today :) It was just a small get together with my mom, MIL, sisters and my 3 best girl friends. Despite a terrible head cold, I had a wonderful time :)


----------



## vietmamsie

Hope - Wow! I am so happy for you! And he came so early! I hope you stick around to give us all BFing tips once we have our little ones! I also would love to hear how cloth diapering is going with a newborn. We have some disposables to get through the first week or so, then will switch over to cloth.


----------



## Lindsay109

Vietmamsie, yep, I meant march 29, lol. Baby brain at work again ;) Thanks for sharing your tips about natural methods to get labour started - we've been doing quite a few of those the last few days as well. Would love for baby to come before the induction date. 

Lisa, I'm glad to hear breastfeeding is going a little easier for you now!

Hope, congrats on Ian's arrival!! I'm so glad to hear all is going well on your end :) I too, would love any tips you've got on cloth diapering - we are also going that route, although have some disposables for the first couple weeks.

Kasey, your surprise shower sounds lovely :) I hope your head cold goes away soon! I'm just getting over a head cold as well - was quite miserable for a few days so you have my sympathy!

AFM, all is going well :) I"m officially done work now and feeling nice and relaxed. Planning to do the hospital bag this evening and spend the next few days getting things organized around the house.


----------



## Kasey84

Lindsay- Glad your feeling better now and Yay for being finished work :)


----------



## Lisa85

Congratulations hope!! Glad everything is going so well for you. It's such an amazing feeling isn't it!!

So breastfeeding isn't going so well now. My nipples have got so bad again that I've been exclusively expressing for the last 24 hours. I think I'm going to continue doing so for at least another day to let them heal a bit. I'm convinced my nipples are to small for a proper latch. 
I'm feeling incredibly guilty not feeding her from the breast. I hope I can continue in a few days. It got to the point I was just balling my eyes out at the thought of putting her on coz of the pain. 
Get those latches right from the start ladies!!!


----------



## vietmamsie

Lisa - Sorry you have been having such a hard time with BFing. Don't get too down on yourself, its hard! It sounds like maybe expressing and bottle feeding is the best option until your nipples heal. Then in a few days you can try feeding from the breast. Really, it doesn't matter what way you feed them, as long as they are getting some of your milk, they will be fine! 

I actually have a friend who had flat nipples and after weeks of trying to feed from the breast, she gave up and only pumped. She pumped until her baby was over the age of one. It worked really well for her family, because it meant more people could participate in feeding. Remember there is no right or wrong way to BF!


----------



## Lisa85

Thanks vietmamsie.... That gives me hope I can at least continue to give her breast milk. Do you know how your friend maintained her blood supply with just pumping.


----------



## vietmamsie

Lisa - I think she pumped all the time to keep up her supply. I can only imagine it was tough... having to pump so much, then to also get through feedings, but she did it!


----------



## hope4rainbow

Lisa- Have you considered using a nipple shield? My friend has smaller nipples and used a nipple shield for 3 months, now her baby's mouth is bigger and can take more of the whole nipple/areola easier and she doesn't need the shield anymore.

Cloth diapering: Definitely smart to have disposables on hand for the first week or so while the cord is still on. I had 4 snap down diapers for his cord so I was constantly washing and using disposables in between. His cord fell off at 8 days and now we are able to use all of our NB diapers. His bum looks so much better than it did in disposables (would get a little red, haven't had diaper rash yet). They poop so much in the beginning, we've both been pooped/peed on in fact! Love our little guy so much!


----------



## Brieanna

Congrats on your baby hope! :)

We have about 30 cloth diapers ready but we also bought a few packs of newborns for the first few days. I was concerned about the meconium and didn't even think about the cord! I only have 4 cloth ones with a snap down so I guess I will be doing lots of washing for awhile too,lol. :)


----------



## Brieanna

Karina- I went to a birth class and am going to the hospital for a tour today and you are right how crazy it is to think that this is for real and that, "Holy cow. We are going to have a baby!!!!"

Ebony-yay for being done with work and hopefully your induction goes great! :)

Kasey-how fun to have a brunch with your family and friends! I am thinking about having a small get-together after the baby is born with family members because with all the stuff that I have had to do with the buying of house/dealing with a doctor so far away, I haven't been able to see most of my family the last few months.

Lindsay-How great to be done with work! I don't know how you did it these last few weeks. I can barely go grocery shopping without being miserable! 

Vietmamsie- It is so great how positive you are and how you are handling everything! Hopefully the natural ways start working soon, lol. I am doing them as well. It's funny about dtd with OH. I am huge and pretty much never in the mood but I am trying to get this baby out. OH was jokingly like "You just used me to put the baby up there and now all you want me for is getting the baby out!" Poor OH, lol, but he has been so nice to me this whole pregnancy. :)

AFM- Went to the doctor and it's not looking good for a vbac now. :( She did the ultrasound and while she is a bit worried about the weight of the baby (measuring more than 9 lbs now) she is more worried about the size of the head and did all sorts of measurements of the baby and my pelvis. I really want to try but she said that if the head is too big to engage, there is nothing they can do but a rcs. Since she knows I really want to attempt a vbac so she is willing to let me go overdue a bit but says that the safety of the baby is the most important and waiting too much after the due date gets riskier. I want what is safest for the baby so I am hoping that doing my pelvic excercises on the ball, epo, dtd, walking, rrlt, dates etc will work!

Good news though- I am now staying at a hotel a few minutes away from the hospital so no more 6 hour car rides, yay! We close on the new house in a few days too so we might actually live in a house when the baby is born, lol. :) I have a lot of stuff to do though because we obviously don't even have the electricity/water/gas turned on there yet, forget about any furniture! Luckily it seems like newborns don't need too much for a few weeks. I have got boobs, a bassinet thing, some clothes and some diapers so I should be good for at least the first few weeks, lol. :)


----------



## Karinama98

HOPE - Congrats on Ian. Glad to know things are going well so far. DH and I have already discussed how we're handling pictures of our LO and online/social media. We may post 1-2 pictures of her when she's born but after that we won't be putting many if any pictures up for a long time. I only want to put artistic pictures of her up with me and DH - nothing too candid - since I'm all about artsy stuff. 

BRIENNA - Sorry to hear the VBAC may not work out, but here's to hoping it does. 9 lbs is a decent weight though, so you know no matter what your LO will be healthy. :) And glad to know you're close to the hospital. We live 8 minutes from the hospital via the highway, so knock on wood we don't have to drive there during rush hour - then might be about 15-20.

VIETMAMSIE - Interesting to know there is that much liquid in there. Did they say what caused that to happen at all? I guess it's good that baby's well protected, but I can definitely see how it can be a disadvantage since they can move however they want. Are you able to feel your LO a lot considering the situation? I was wondering about that. Hopefully you are.

LISA - Sorry to hear about your BF situation. I know for me I couldn't imagine how that feels, and hope things get better. I still need to wash all of my pump parts and pack that in my bag for the hospital since I plan on using the pump right away (other than maybe the first or second BF attempt just so I know what to do if the pump doens't work). 

EBONY - Good luck with the induction. I'm so glad you made it to this point as I know you were really concerned at the beginning. 


AFM - Still working and plan to until our LO tells me it's time. As of yesterday I found out my manager isn't having me work on any new work because of my upcoming maternity leave. So that leaves me to work on the case work I've been working on for a while, which I'm not going to lie...this is only day 2 of it, but I'm so bored already. Every day I'm sure is going to get longer and longer for me in terms of being busy. I guess I won't feel so bad then if I don't make up time then when I go to my doctor appointments. lol

The only thing that does suck about still working at times is my back and ab muscle pains kick in at times, which make sitting at my desk hard to do. 

We did a little last minute shopping this weekend for some items for Amber, including getting extra bottles, got her a few clothing items for next year when she's older, a few extra toiletry items (baby powder, baby oil, etc).

DH is also hoping she doesn't come early since we're going to the Milwaukee Brewers home opener game on Monday. He was a little upset (jokingly) because he put in for the ticket lottery every year for the last 6 years and never got it, but this year his name got picked to get tickets. So he's really hoping she'll cooperate and let us go to at least one baseball game before she comes. I know for me this Friday is probably going to be my last hockey game to attend for a while, so we're both hoping she'll cooperate. LOL But after Monday next week we're going to try to start using the inducing techniques.


----------



## vietmamsie

Karina - I hope the little one stays put for your DH sake! And yes... I have TONS of movement all day long. I guess that is the only good thing about my condition!

We are using pre-folds with one-size diaper covers, so will be using disposables until the cord falls off!

Over here, nipple stimulation has proved to be the most effective at giving contractions. It took a few tries to get it right, but with stimulation I can get regular contractions - with little to no pain - 40-50 seconds each, 3-4 minutes apart. Usually after stimulation it will continue for an hour or so before they almost completely disappear. Had a few painful ones here and there without stimulation. Have done several sessions of acupuncture as well. Really wondering what sort of news I will get at tomorrows appointment. Have all day today to try to get things moving and tomorrow morning as well. Hoping for the best!


----------



## Kasey84

Lisa- Sorry to hear your still struggling with BF. It takes a lot of strength to keep going and push through the pain! I hope it all works out! 

Brieanna- Glad your now staying close to the hospital now :) Sorry to hear though that you may not get your vbac. Like you said, the main thing is getting baby here safely :)

Karina- Hope you and oh make it to your game! My oh gets home tomorrow and I'll be 37 weeks so I'm ok with baby coming anytime then :) May start using some induction techniques too! 

Vietmamsie- Have you had your apt yet? Hope things are progressing for you! 

Had my 37 week apt today. Baby is still head down and in position, but nothing else appears to be happening just yet, though he didn't check cervix. The OB didn't have the results of my GBS test either...hopefully he will by next weeks apt. 

I've been having some pretty intense lower back pain/cramps since last night. They come and go. Wondering if it's Braxton hicks or maybe the start is something...


----------



## vietmamsie

Ohhhhh! Kasey! I hope it is the start of something! Lower back pain with cramps is a really good sign! Keep us posted!

Waiting for my appointment this afternoon. This is killing me! The wait is so hard! At least I have a lunch date with DH to look forward to before the appointment!


----------



## Lisa85

getting so close for all you ladies!! i keep coming on to see if anyone has had their LO's yet... i can't wait!!

Cant remember what i last updated but basically i stopped BF coz of the pain to let my nipples heal a bit which they have and I've been expressing and supplementing with formula. Had trouble getting her to latch again over the last few days but she finally did today but now my milk supply isn't so great. Ive started have some really bad cramps and bleeding has started up again so the doctor is worried there might be some placenta left in there so I'm getting an ultrasound to check. Hopefully there isn't coz that could mean i need a d&c. Bad!! fingers crossed its not that.

My angel is going great still.. she is the best baby! She sleeps well and only cries between changing her nappy and getting to her food!! 

We got some professional photos the other day... heres a preview... we won't see the rest for 2 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







1980363_643035125746003_577209523_o.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Kasey84

Vietmamsie- Keep us posted on your apt today. 

Lisa- You did wonderful to keep trying the BF for as long as you did. Your little girl looks happy and healthy and that's all that matters :) Her picture is absolutely gorgeous!! What a little doll :)

I hope your ultrasound goes well and there is no need for a d&c.


----------



## Lindsay109

Hope, I hadn't even thought about the cord with cloth diapers! Now I'm glad we have some disposables - they should hopefully last us until it falls off. I hope things are continuing to go well with your little guy :)

Brieanna, I'm sorry to hear things are not looking as good for a VBAC - hopefully their measurements are a little off and baby will be the perfect size. That's good that you're staying near the hospital now - sounds like you'll be busy moving with new baby. Hopefully you've got lots of help!

Karina, I hope LO cooperates with your DH's plans hehe :) DH and I have been doing a few things lately that will be a little harder to do with a baby (going out for dinner, going to see a movie, etc). 

Vietmamsie, how did your doctors appointment go? Any progress on getting your LO moving?

Kasey, how exciting, did anything come of the cramps and back pain? 

Lisa, what a beautiful photo! I hope you'll share some of the other ones when you get them :) She is beautiful! I hope your ultrasound goes well and there no need for a d&c.

AFM, had a growth scan on friday and LO was estimated to be 6.5 lbs, so being induced this weekend we're looking at probably a 6.5 - 7.5 lb baby. I'm starting to get very excited :) Have continued to go to acupuncture to try and help get my body ready, as well as some natural methods at home. Had some regular braxton hicks on and off through the day yesterday, and this morning am feeling quite crampy/uncomfortable at the bottom of my bump and my low back. Also feeling kinda nauseous the last few days... feels like morning sickness coming back as when I eat something I feel better.


----------



## Karinama98

KASEY: I've been having the lower abdominal cramps for the last week off/on, but for whatever reason today - or at least these last few hours - it's been pretty ongoing. Since we're pretty close in terms of due dates (I have my 37 week appt tomorrow at 37 + 4), it's good to know someone else is having the same feelings I am. Here's to seeing if there's been any other progression since last week's visit.

VIETMAMSIE: Hopefully you're appointment went well. Like the other ladies said, definitely keep us posted.

LISA: That is a beautiful picture. I think we'll try to do some of our own "professional" style pictures eventually with our LO. Definitely share whatever you feel comfortable sharing with us. :)

LINDSAY: I hope your induction goes well this weekend. Definitely let us know how it all goes, and may you find much joy in holding you LO soon. :)


----------



## vietmamsie

Lindsay! Your so close! I can't wait to see the pictures and hear your story!

I am also having the same cramps and contractions most of you are experiencing. With all this movement, there is a lot of discomfort in general. Not to mention this crazy belly that just keeps getting BIGGER. 

For once we had some good news... I actually was down a half kilo! Hahah... I guess being too full of baby leads to less snacking!

And for the bad news (because there always has to be some!) I have gained another 4 cm of fluid - putting me at 28cm. Thats 10cm more than the regular range. We had fetal monitoring for an hour and the baby is doing wonderfully and I even had some off the charts contractions which was fun to see! But it was weird, both DH and I walked away from the appointment the complete opposite from last week. It doesn't really feel that serious and the doctor seemed much more relaxed about it all. We didn't feel like it was a dire situation as we did just a week ago. I am to keep trying to induce naturally and see what happens. No talk of induction or c-section yet. 

It was sort of funny because the Dr. tried to strip my membranes... It felt like he was about elbow deep in there! But my cervix is still too high, so he couldn't reach it! If nothing has changed by the next appointment, I might suggest changing positions to strip the membranes... seems like my cervix might be lower in a squat.


----------



## Kasey84

Lindsay- I'm still having the cramps/back pain, but nothing else seems to be happening just yet. 

Hope your induction goes well! Looking forward to hearing some news :)

Karina- How did your apt go? Any news?

Vietmamsie- Hopefully the cramps we're experiencing means something will soon happen! Glad to hear that your lo is doing well despite the extra fluid and that your doc doesn't seem as concerned. That's a good sign :)

AFM- OH got home last night after a long 5 weeks away for work! Thank god! I'm still anxious about labor, but much more relaxed knowing he's here when it does happen :) We're planning to spend the weekend putting finishing touches on the nursery and getting the car seat properly installed in our vehicle.


----------



## vietmamsie

Kasey - I am so glad he is home!!! You must be so happy!


----------



## Brieanna

Kasey-glad he is home, yay!!! :)

Karina-have you tried sitting on a birth ball or in your chair backwards? That is more comfortable to me right now instead of sitting all day in an office chair. Plus it might help speed things along! :)

Lindsay-hope your induction is going well, can't wait to hear the news! :)



vietmamsie said:


> It was sort of funny because the Dr. tried to strip my membranes... It felt like he was about elbow deep in there! But my cervix is still too high, so he couldn't reach it! If nothing has changed by the next appointment, I might suggest changing positions to strip the membranes... seems like my cervix might be lower in a squat.


I didn't even think about trying different positions for a sweep! My cervix is really high too and I was going to ask the doctor at my appointment on Monday for one but I was worried she still wouldn't be able to reach! I will ask about different positions, thanks for the idea! :)

If I don't go into labor naturally, I am scheduled for a rcs either on the 4th (this Friday, eek!!) or 7th (she wants the 4th, but said the 7th is the absolute latest). Either way, not long until I have a baby in my arms! :happydance:

We had the new beds delivered to our house, we put up the bassinet, have diapers and clothes ready in a box and the utilities will be turned on on Tuesday, so cutting it close, lol. :)


----------



## Karinama98

Kasey - With my appointment she said there are no changes. Still at 1 cm, but there does seem to be a little more thinning - not much. I just wish I didn't feel like she's shoving her entire arm up there to feel around. God it hurts when she's feeling around.

Brieanna - never thought about trying to sit on my chair backwards, but I'm sure my coworkers would think it extremely strange. LOL As for the exercise ball idea, I think I have to have a special note in order to have that arrangement, but I could be wrong. Usually I can tell early in the morning before I go to work if it's going to be a rough day or not (usually it's acted up when I work out in the morning lol). But the chair idea I may try when I get back on Tuesday.

Vietmamsie - Glad to hear there was some weight loss even though there's more water. Hopefully things will work out fine. 

AFM - wasn't sure if she decided to drop a little yesterday. After working on our master bedroom to try to straighten it up a bit so we could put up the Pack N' Play where she'll be sleeping when we first bring her home, I started feeling her really low making it difficult to walk straight because of how it was feeling down there. I even asked DH if he thought my stomach looked different and he thought it looked slightly lower. Then I wake up this morning and her one foot is still wedged up by my ribcage like it's been these last few weeks. 

Got some raspberry tea yesterday so will be starting to drink that today. Got all bottles/pacifiers/teething rings/etc all cleaned and ready to go. Adding a few decorative pieces to her room today. Otherwise...I think we're ready to go. She can come anytime after April 3rd. :)


----------



## Kasey84

Question ladies- 

Is anyone planning to use bumper pads in their cribs? I've been debating the breathable mesh kind of bumper pad, but now reading that those aren't recommended either. I'm worried about baby hitting his head on rails and/or sticking limbs between the rails, but at the same time I don't want any risk of suffocation either.


----------



## Karinama98

We currently have the bumper pads on the crib. I think for me I'm ok having them on there until she can turn on her own. Otherwise I'm not concerned until she's able to do that. But I do see the concern about their use overall.


----------



## Lisa85

Hey ladies... I've been reading along but I'm often to tired to update properly. Still looking forward to all the birth stories and pics and talking new mum with you all.

Kasey, I'm using a bassinet at the moment that has mesh sides but i don't plan to put any bumpers on my cot when i start using it.

AFM - we are currently formula feeding and expressing as much as i can but my supply isn't great. Not sure how long it will hold up. Ive been to a lot of lactation appointments but we can't get her to latch pain free.

I had bleeding and pain start back up so i went to the doctor. He sent me for an ultrasound and there is some possible placenta left over and my uterus is bigger than it should be at this point. The doctor didn't really know what to do so he's referred me back to the hospital and put me on antibiotics just incase. Hoping its nothing to serious that require another op. Just waiting for the hospital to contact me with an appointment time.

Elena is going great. She putting on weight like a champion and is a very calm happy baby. She starting to be awake more which doesn't help with me getting a lot of sleep but I'm still feeling ok. I would have been full term today and she is now 3 weeks old!! 

Baby blues have gone... they were the worst!!!!


----------



## vietmamsie

Lisa, I am so glad you have been doing better and your little one sounds lovely. Don't stress to much about how you are feeding her, BF doesn't work out for everyone and thats OK. All that matters is that she is thriving!

The last few days have been rough. I have been very emotional... lots of tears. My belly has gotten bigger and more painful. My baby doesn't move as much.. or maybe its that I just don't feel him/her with all the fluid around. It scares me a lot and I have been panicked several times when I realize it has been a few hours since I felt movement. 

Contractions come and go.. every time I get excited, but they die down after an hour or two. It is pretty emotionally draining. DH and I laugh that this is the most anticlimactic pregnancy ever! I feel like the boy who cried wolf on a daily basis. Luckily it never goes on long enough to leave the house or call the doctor.

I have an appointment tomorrow and I know that there will me a lot more fluid and I hope that they talk induction... I am so ready for this to be over! I can't imagine doing this for another week or two.


----------



## Karinama98

Lisa - hopefully if there is placenta left in there that they're able to help you take care of it without a D&C. Definitely keep us posted. 

Vietmamsie - I know for me my cramps keep increasing and getting stronger. This morning was the worst until I drank some water and got on my recumbent bike to get some movement in before work. Helped a lot, but I'm constantly heightened aware of what's going on with my body now days. It is semi-stressing. 

After this Friday, she can come any day...forgot I have a meeting at work that I really would like to get to, but then after that...bring on the LO. :)


----------



## Kasey84

Lisa- Glad to hear you and baby are doing well and that baby blues have gone :) I hope you get your apt at the hospital soon and that all is well! 

Vietmamsie- Keep us updated on your apt tomorrow! 

I've been feeling really emotional these past few days as well. I'm still having back/contraction type pain, but that doesn't seem to be going anywhere. I'm so big and awkward that it's becoming almost impossible to sleep, get around...do anything really! I'm so ready for this baby to come, yet I'm feeling scared and nervous about labour and delivery!


----------



## Brieanna

Lisa-hopefully they can figure out what is going on with you. Glad that Elena is doing so well! Breastfeeding is hard on your body when it is in perfect health,not to mention if your are fighting something and on antibiotics. 

Kasey- With dd I had a bassinet with mesh sides that I used and I bought a breathable bumper for the crib, but when she outgrew the bassinet we ended up cosleeping because I was breastfeeding and it was so much easier with her getting up a million times a night to feed to just feed her in bed. She never slept in her crib,lol. 

Vietmamsie-I feel huge so i can't imagine what it must feel like to have all that extra fluid! Keep us updated!

Karina-you might have just jinxed yourself by saying that she has to wait for Friday! When I was pregnant with dd my doctor told me he was on vacation and not to go into labor a certain day and I bet you'll never guess what day dd decided to show up!

AFM- I have until Monday to evict this lo or else I have to have a rcs. I am dilated 1cm, but still high and since I haven't really had any signs, like contractions, bloody show, baby dropping etc, I am guessing it will be a repeat c-section. Either way, I can't wait! It sounds funny to say I can't wait for something that will be so painful, lol. :)

So just for everyone to store in their minds for future reference EPO (I have been doing it both ways), dates, rrlt, birth ball, pineapple, dtd, walking, and nipple stimulation does NOT work to get a baby out on time! :)


----------



## vietmamsie

x-posted from another thread: due to the polyhydramnios continuing to worsen, they can't leave the baby in me another week. I guess the odds of me actually going into labor naturally are very slim at this point as well because the baby can't engage. Tomorrow I will be induced. But due to my Bishops Score being less than 2, they have told me that I will most likely need a c-section. My doctor knows that I want to try vaginal first, but there is a good chance it won't work due to my closed, high cervix. All I am hoping for is a healthy baby, so I know this is the right for us. I can't believe that tomorrow is the day... over 2 years in the making. I have cried a lot over this journey, I can't believe I will meet my baby tomorrow! I am SO HAPPY.

See you on the other side!


----------



## Kasey84

Vietmamsie- I'm so excited for you! I hope things work out for a vaginal birth, but as long as your little one arrives safely that's all that matters :) you must be over the moon knowing you'll have your baby in your arms tomorrow! Tomorrow is a great day in my opinion (it's my bday too. lol)! Best of luck and keep us posted <3 

AFM- had my 38 week apt today. Baby is dropped and OB says he can come at any time now. He didn't check for dilation today, but said he can check next week and do a membrane sweep if I want. Guess we'll see how the next week goes :)


----------



## Karinama98

Vietmamsie - it's amazing to see how we would like things to happen change so quickly. I am so happy for you since I know you dealt with so much in the past. I wish you luck as you and DH get to meet your "team yellow" baby soon! :)

Kasey - my 38 week is tomorrow, and I'm definitely asking my OB's opinion about if she thinks the LO dropped or not. I swear she had to have on Saturday, but at the same time I don't know. We're going to skip the cervical check this week but I know for sure it'll be done next week. I could have it tomorrow but we're not too concerned at this point.

So I decided to try my pendelum Q&A yesterday about when Amber may make her appearance. It "said" Saturday. I haven't had too much luck with it being right for a while, so we'll see if Saturday she comes. We have a family birthday thing that day to attend, so luckily we'll have our bag, car seat and the dogs just in case (the dogs would be left at the house with the family of course lol)


----------



## Brieanna

Vietmamsie-Don't let them telling you that you will probably end up with a c-section get you down! with all the stuff you have been doing to get try and get labor started you have at least been getting YOUR body and uterus ready to labor, even if your baby has other ideas so you probably have a better chance than they think. :) Either way, tomorrow you will have a beautiful baby in your arms! How exciting to see if it's a boy or a girl too!

If you do a birth plan, maybe have 2 separate ones for vaginal birth and one for c-section to cover all your bases. With dd I had a birth plan but since it never occurred to me that I would have to have a c-section I had no idea about what was going to happen and was completely unprepared. Since they had to use GA on me OH wasn't allowed in the room and I was out so there was no one advocating for the baby. Luckily they didn't do anything I didn't want (no vaccines, nothing except breastmilk) , but I wish I had a plan written down. 

Good luck! :)


----------



## IcePrincess

Good luck Vietmamsie!
Last day of work today! Glad to be done. It was getting hard to stand all day. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Karinama98

38 Week appointment was extremely uneventful. Nothing new other than the scale going up and little girl's heart beat is still strong. Was up for a bit last night with some lower abdominal cramping, and then had a bout of it during a work meeting today. 

Let's see what this weekend brings.


----------



## Brieanna

Well, baby is being stubborn and refusing to come out the old fashioned way (OH says this means it's a girl, lol) so it looks like a c-section for me. I also woke up with a nasty cold which is ok for the baby but will make recovery hell because coughing and abdominal surgery don't go well together!

I am sad that I don' t get a vbac, but a healthy baby is what's important. Off to load the car and in a few hours I will be holding my baby. :)


----------



## vietmamsie

She is here! It was a girl all along! After 2 days of failed induction, Lucy made her grand appearance via c-section.... feet first into the world! She some how (in all that fluid) flipped breech, so normal delivery would have been impossible if the induction had worked.

She is beautiful and perfect! Recovery is tough, but being with her makes all the pain go away! We are so lucky.

I think all the nipple stimulation really helped my milk... It is coming in already, just 2 days after c-section. Hope our luck continues in that area!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0190.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Karinama98

Brieanna- Good luck today. Sorry to hear you won't be having a VBAC, but like you said, to have a healthy baby is what is most important at this point.

Vietmamsie - Yeah! Congrats on your little Lucy. Two days of induction? I can't imagine how that would have been. Hope recovery goes well for you. :) So happy for you.


----------



## Kasey84

Vietmamsie- Congrats!! She is just beautiful! Wishing you a speedy recovery! 

Brieanna- Good Luck and keep us posted! Can't wait to hear news of your little ones arrival :)


----------



## Lisa85

Congratulations Vietmamsie!! Im so glad everything is going well so far. Enjoy your beautiful little girl.
If you have any questions about the c section recovery I'm here.


----------



## IcePrincess

Congrats vietmamsie! Wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## vietmamsie

Thanks Ladies! She is such a joy to be around. We are so lucky!

Lisa - so far, so good. Those first two days were rough, but feeling better here on Day 4. I think having my first BM in days this morning is helping with morale as well as calming those awful gas pains. I am walking a lot - up and down the ward a few times a day staring yesterday. Getting ready for the big climb up our 4 floor walk up tomorrow when we go home. 

When did you start feeling normal again and not like your guts were going spill out every time you cough? I know it won't heal over night, but I am hoping to get back to caring for myself soon!

DH has been amazing... without him I could never do this! He is the main man when it comes to rocking, swaying, calming and changing little Lucy. Plus he has essentially done EVERYTHING for me the past few days. Love him... I also love seeing his reaction to his baby girl. He loves her so much and is so into this whole fatherhood thing.


----------



## Lisa85

Vietmamsie, I had really bad wind in hospital. My stomach was all lumpy and painful from wind. 
As soon as I got home from hospital I bought shape wear that goes right up to underneath my boobs. I wore them day and night for the first 3 weeks. I couldn't do anything without them. It's only just now that I can walk and cough and sneeze without feeling like my insides might bust out. I only wear them during the day now. Although I have a 4 finger stomach muscle separation so if your stomach muscles are ok you may feel better faster. I think it will be at least a few more weeks till I'm not wearing shape wear all the time. 
I can do almost everything comfortably now though. I just don't lift anything heavy because that's what they say not to do. 

How amazing are our OHs!!! Mine was the same. He did everything and was so amazing! We are very lucky!

Good luck with going home and getting up those stairs. My baby blues started when I got home so hopefully you don't get them. If you do I'll tell you what worked for me to get through it.


----------



## Brieanna

Vietmamsie-Congratulations! Lucy is beautiful. With the failed induction, sometimes I think our bodies are smarter than we are!

AFM, It's a BOY!- Keelan Sage had a very scary entrance into the world via c-section at 3:35 pm weighing 8 lbs 5 oz. It turned out that the reason he wouldn't engage was because his cord was wrapped very tightly around his neck twice and holding him up! I can't even think about what might have happened if I actually had gone into labor without crying. He also swallowed a ton of meconium at some point and was so distressed they had to take him straight to NICU and were talking about taking him to a different hospital. Luckily when they put a tube down his throat to get the gunk out and he started doing so much better and is now being held by OH and can stay with us. I am sooo happy! 

C-sections suck, but I am just so glad he is here and doing ok that I don't care at all that I didn't get my vbac and OH didn't get to cut the cord, etc. OH loved announcing to the room "It's a boy!" :)

I am going to rest now. I can't wait until all of us here are new mommas, it is the most wonderful feeling! :)


----------



## Karinama98

Brieanna: Congrats. :) That would be scary to know the circumstances of what was going on with him before hand if you tried a VBAC. I'm glad to know he was quickly taken care of and that things are going well so far. Hope your recovery goes well.


With my time approaching, it's interesting for me to see everyone's experiences. Right now I'm not sure if any of your who have had your LO's had the birth you wished you could have had. Ultimately, it's not up to us how they want to be brought into this world when rare medical conditions, preclampsia, etc, can easily change those plans. I know for me, being the huge "planning" type, we'll see if we're able to have her delivery be what we'd like it to be. We do have an open mind though that if anything needs to change in our plan, we are willing to look at options. 

I am just happy for everyone who has brought healthy babies into this world. :)


----------



## Kasey84

Brieanna- Congrats! So glad your little man made it here safely after all that! Hope your c-section recovery is quick :) 

I have my 39 week apt tomorrow. The OB will check for dilation...I'm hoping there will be some progress! Last week he said he would do a membrane sweep at this apt if I wanted, but not sure what I'll decide with that. 

I love reading everyone's baby/birth story. It's so exciting after the long journey we've shared!


----------



## Kasey84

I'm 1cm dilated as of my OB apt today. I opted not to go with a membrane sweep and will just wait to see what happens in the next week. If baby doesn't arrive before my next apt in one week then I'll ask for a sweep to help things along. OB also said he will schedule an induction if I haven't gone by my due date next week. 

I'm getting so anxious to meet this little man!!


----------



## vietmamsie

Brianna - What a scary birth! But a beautiful one at the same time! He's here! 

I am really glad that we stuck with the whole TEAM YELLOW thing... with all the complications and crazy birth, it was really nice still getting to have at least one of the little surprises we wanted to have saved for the end! Funny, when they pulled Lucy out, the doctor announced the gender in Vietnamese. DH asked in Vietnamese if it was a 'girlfriend' rather than 'baby Girl' so it was all pretty funny... took us a minute... lost in translation and me too out of it too remember Vietnamese!

Karina - Too true... most of us so far have had very different births than we planned for, but in the end all that matters is our little ones are here and healthy. All the things that turned me off from wanting anything other than a natural birth have proved to not really be an issue - fear that I would be paralyzed by the epidural, get really bad migraines, have a horrible back ache, baby would have problems breathing, one or both of us would die - the only hard thing has been the pain and discomfort... and the first two days after--- hate to even think about them!

Kasey - Your almost there! It is so hard to wait... I know just how you feel!


----------



## ebonymama

hey ladies,

i know everyone is AOK.....

had my babygirl on March 29th but had to remain in hospital due to elevated blood pressure.....

gonna post up pics soon....she is adorable....


----------



## IcePrincess

Congrats to all you ladies on your new little ones... I lost track of everyone who just announced their arrivals! 
AFM- just over 39 weeks and all ready to go. We are planning a home water birth and all that stuff is set up. I'm also team yellow so I can't wait to see if our ds with have a brother or sister. There currently are 5 grandsons in my family and no girls yet. I'm the only girl in my family 2 brothers and same with my mom... We shall see soon enough. 

Take care everyone... Enjoying all your posts and can't wait for pictures!


----------



## Lisa85

Brieanna, Congratulations!! Thats all sounds very scary so luckily you are all here and healthy! Thats 3 sections between us now!!
How are you going with recovery and how is Keelan?

Karina, you're right.. no ones births are going to plan so far. I hope yours goes how you would like it too! Feels so weird my LO is 4 weeks old and some of you are still waiting. Cant wait to mummy talk with everyone.

Kasey, Hope your LO makes an appearance soon!

Vietmamsie, Hows Lucy going? Is BF happening for you? Did you get some shape wear?

Ebony, Congratulations on your daughter!! look forward to hearing more and seeing a pic soon!

Ice, Hope your LO comes soon also! I plan to be team yellow next pregnancy. Now that I've got my little girl i don't really care what the next one is so it will be exciting to wait.
Good luck with the water birth!

Morgan are you still around... have you had your girl? was it??


----------



## Lisa85

AFM - Everything is going great. We are exclusively formula feeding now... the medication did work to increase my milk supply so i stopped taking it and my milk dried up within a few days.
Elena had a tongue tie but it tore on it own the other day... kinda weird but didn't seem to bother her much.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0344_2.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Lindsay109

Congrats on all the new arrivals!! 

My little guy, Rowan, has arrived too :). I was induced on the 29th, had waters broken on the 30th and very quickly dilated to 10 cm. unfortunately baby's head was not in a good position and he wasn't moving down past +1. After 4 hours of pushing and a couple attempts by the doctor to turn him, he became stressed (heart rate dropping with each contraction) so I ended up with an emergency c section. He was born on the 31 st weighing 5 lbs 13 oz. Baby wasn't in great shape when he came out and needed to go to the NICU due to low body temp and very low blood sugar. Fortunately he came around after about 24 hours and is doing wonderfully now. We were in hospital for a week as my blood pressure spiked after delivery and I developed a spinal headache from the epidural. Fortunately those things seem to be resolving now too and I'm feeling much more like myself. Will post some photos soon!


----------



## Kasey84

Ebony- Congrats! glad to hear all is well and looking forward to seeing some pics of your little one :) 

Lindsay- Congrats on Rowan's arrival :) So glad to hear that you are both doing well after all that! Can't wait to see some pics :)

Iceprincess- hope your little one arrives soon. Can't wait for some news :) Waiting is hard, hey?!

Vietmamsie- How are you feeling now? Hope your recovery is going well! 

Lisa- Can't believe your little girl is 4 weeks already! Time sure flies!! She's as cute as ever :) My friends little girl was also tongue tied and that's why breast feeding never worked out for her. Things don't always go as planned, but tend to work out well in the end just the same!


----------



## KLMenke

Hey ladies! I haven't posted for a long time, but I've kept up with all of your posts. I can't believe most of us are already moms and have been for a while now! So cool to see pictures of your lo's! Congrats ladies! 

Afm- ive been 70% effaced, no dilation, and baby girl is at -3 station since my 37 week appt with no progression this week. Me and dh are getting antsy to meet her! We have everything ready, just need to pack last minute things in the hospital bags. I'm definitely getting more and more uncomfortable as the days go on! We have an induction date scheduled for April 29th, a week past the due date, just in case she decides it's too comfortable in there. ;) I won't lie, I'm pretty terrified of labor, delivery, and recovery. But dh will be amazing (he already has been so helpful!) So I know I'll be fine. Also, I will be working up until I go into labor, but once I have dd I will be staying home with her. We are excited to try me being a sahm! 

Looks like everyone is doing well! :)


----------



## Kasey84

KLMenke- Good to hear an update from you :) If I don't have the baby before my due date next week, I'll be on the induction list and will likely be induced around the same date that yours is scheduled for! 

I'm also pretty terrified of the whole labor and recovery process! I try not to think too much about it and am keeping an open mind for whatever pain control method I might need! A friend of mine told me that it's nowhere near as bad as you imagine, so that was encouraging! 

Like you, I know my oh will be great through it all. He's so supportive! Unfortunately, he did just start a new job this week, so taking time off once the baby arrives is not really an option. Luckily I also have lots of family around who will help out when he's at work if need be :)


----------



## Karinama98

Congrats to both Ebony and Lindsay. :) Hoping things are going well for both of you at this time.

Lisa - I was wondering the same about Morgan. Here's to hoping she's okay as well.

Kasey - I know at my 39 week appt tomorrow I'll be talking to my doctor about things. I know after reading you talk about the "sweeping the membranes" possibility for you, I maybe asking her about that and to see if it's possible to have done at the appointment. Due date's coming up on Tuesday and I'm really starting to get nervous, which I know isn't helping my body to relax when it needs to at this point.

KLMenke - You never know what can happen. I had lunch with a girl earlier this week who said she went to her OB and was told she wasn't dilated at all only to go into labor and have her son the next day. I forget how far along she was - maybe 39 weeks at the time? 

IcePrincess - I give you credit for wanting to do a water birth at home. Here's hoping for no complications and that things will go smoothly for you. :) 


DH has been a huge support for me lately, and I think he's just on edge all the time with any noise I make. Last night I was woken up by him asking me if I was okay because he thought he heard me scream in pain. Then he realized he was dreaming. Apparently he's preparing himself for when it actually does happen. 

I know for me the one thing I am looking forward to be done with once this girl is out is not having the middle-right sided back pain and right abdominal pains. Lately it constantly feels as if my muscles are just tearing. I know they're not necessarily doing that, but sitting surely sucks. I'm still hoping she'll make her appearance this Sunday, but we shall see. DH thought she'd be here today, but there's definitely no sign of that happening as of yet.


----------



## Karinama98

And just to share some baby room pictures here you all are. I sat in the room tonight for about 15 minutes and just rocked in the chair and looked around and smiled. Was a great feeling.
 



Attached Files:







baby room 2.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 5









baby room1.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ebonymama

THANK U LADIES,

for all the positive vibes and good cheer....

congrats to all the ladies on their arrivals......lindsay thank GOD lil one and u are doing ok now....

below is a lil snippet of DD ...named her Samuella Harmony Ramcharitar...
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20140329-00086.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Karinama98

Ebony - awwww. She's precious. :)


AFM: Had my 39 week appointment today. Things are progressing which my OB was happy with - now 2 cm dilated, 50% effaced (I wasn't effaced at all the last time she checked), and she's in between position -2 and -1 right now. We scheduled another appointment for next week Friday, and she said if for whatever reason the baby's not out by then, she wants to schedule me to be induced that Sunday or Monday. I reallllllllllly want avoid being induced like you wouldn't believe....so....

I took after Kasey's thought process about having my membranes swept today. My doc was all for trying that out. OMG....OMG...I thought her checking my cervix was painful....nope, this was just a bit more on the pain scale. But like I told her, I'm sure the pain from that isn't nearly any where near giving birth. LOL She did warn me that there would be some slight bleeding after, which there was. Weird to see blood for the first time in 9 months ago. But I felt like I was a "walker" from "The Walking Dead" leaving the office. I've been sitting for an hour now, but I'm curious to see if I can walk straight again when I go to lunch here.

So we'll see if this membrane sweeping helps start things. She'll try it again next week if I'm there and see what happens.


----------



## Kasey84

Ebony- She's adorable! Hope you're both doing well :)

Karina- Love your nursery :) I keep meaning to post some pics as well. I find myself going in there at least once a day and just looking around...it's almost surreal!

I'm so glad to hear things are progressing for you. Hope that continues so can avoid an induction! Keep us posted :) 

I'm going to ask for a sweep next week at my apt if baby hasn't arrived by then. I found the cervical check uncomfortable too so I can just imagine what the sweep is like. I kind of think of it the way you do...it can't be any more painful then labor and delivery! 

I think I'm losing my mucous plug bit by bit and had some brownish discharge since yesterday. Hopeing these are good signs that baby will come soon and on his own!


----------



## Lisa85

Linsday, Congratulations and I'm so glad you are both doing well now. Must have been a scary for a minute there.
How are you and Rowan going at home?

Kasey, Hopefully your getting close since you are losing your mucous plug. 
i bet your OH is upset he can't take time off with you and LO as well. Glad you have people around to help you.

Karina, Hopefully that gets things moving and you don't need to be induced. Can i ask a silly question that i probably should know... what does effaced mean??
Looks like you're all prepared with your nursery. If you anything like me you will end up with everything in the lounge room and not using the nursery just yet. Now 4 weeks later I'm considering moving the change table back into the nursery and resuming normalish life!!

Ebony, What a cutie!!! Get back here and talk mamma with me when you're feeling up to it.
Tell me how she's going and how you're going?

KLmenke, Hoping for a smooth birth for you!! I think we are all realises how amazing our OH are at this time! My dad can't stop complimenting how much my OH has looked after me and our daughter.

All you ladies with newborns I'm keen to talk baby when your feeling up to chatting... i know i wasn't for the first few weeks but I'm here when you're ready!! :hugs:

AFM - Elena slept 6 hours straight the other night!! she's the best baby in the world. I was with my family all yesterday and they kept saying you're so lucky she never cries. She pretty much slept the whole day while we were doing lots of things.

My nan passed away 2 days ago. Im so happy she got to meet Elena a few times. She actually passed away maybe 15 mins after we all left from visiting the other night. We all knew we may not see her again so we all said goodbye and that we loved her so i think she knew it was ok to let go. She wasn't able to talk to us that day but she opened her eyes a few times and knew we were there.

Heres a photo of me, elena & nan about 2 weeks ago when she first met her great granddaughter and the last time we saw her in fairly good health.
 



Attached Files:







64982_10203122154435324_257981204_n.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## vietmamsie

Ebony- she is beautiful! congrats!

Lindsay- another scary birth story! so glad you are all doing better. hope your recovery is going well too.

lisa- i had bought some shaper underwear before, but nothing fits now. have no idea where to find dome that fit in vietnam, so i might just wait til i loose some weight and can fit into what i have. actually have been feeling much better... today has been a real turning point for me. I feel almost back to normal and even cooked dinner! Even though it was the exact opposite of the birth I wanted, I have been very lucky with a speedy recovery and havent had any of the scary side effects I was worried most about (spinal headache, etc)

I would love to chat more, but I feel like I have so little time to do anything these days... Lucy feeds on and off all day and has to be carried, yet hates the sling... Not much time for myself these days! But enjoying every minute of it. DH loves her so much and asked me why we didn't have a child years ago! I had to remind him of our history! But now, when I reflect on my past miscarriages, I just can't help but see them as meant to be,... I was meant to have THIS baby and i can't imagine my life without her!

Ok.. typing with a nursing infant across your chest is much harder than one would think! (oh yeah... BF has been going really really well. We are so lucky!)

Good Luck to those still waiting... you are almost there! get ready for the best thing in the world! motherhood is amazing!


----------



## Karinama98

Lisa - effacing just means how thin your cervix has gotten, which allows the head to pass through when you're fully dilated.

AFM - so....apparently the membrane sweeping worked. Started having contractions at 8 pm last night about 15-25 minutes apart. Went to bed around 11 pm and then was woken up a few times in the night by some strong cramps/contractions. Come 6:10 am they were happening often so I woke up and we started tracking the times.....5 minutes apart, 4 minutes, 3....

DH called our physician office and talked to the on call doc. So, we've been here at the hospital for almost 2.5 hours. I've almost doubled my dilation since yesterday and the contractions hurt like hell at times. Looks like Amber might be on her way today! Wish me luck....we'll see if we can do this drug free! :)

Oh, and DH has had a slightly anxious look on his face all morning but he has been awesome. Love that man so much.


----------



## Kasey84

Lisa- I'm so sorry to hear of your Nan's passing. What a beautiful picture...so wonderful that they got to meet! 

I can't wait to talk motherhood with you when this baby finally arrives! 

Vietmamsie- I'm so glad to hear that recovery and BF is going well! 

Karina- How exciting!! Can't wait to hear of Amber's arrival. Good luck and keep us posted!!


----------



## Lindsay109

Iceprincess, I look forward to hearing how your home birth goes :)

Lisa, Elena is just too cute! I love the photos you've been posting :). I'm sorry to hear about you nan, but glad she got to meet Elena while she was in good health. We are doing quite well since being home. Managing a bit more sleep and breast feeding is going much better here.

KLMenke, any updates on baby's arrival? Hopefully she will arrive before your induction date!

Kasey, that's too bad that your DH won't be able to take time off after baby arrives, but good that you'll have lots of help from family and friends. I have to say I am really surprised with how little I am able to get done in a day. Looking after a newborn is a full time job!

Karina, I live the nursery photos! Sounds like your sweep was effective, looking forward to hearing your updates!

Ebony, Samuella is just beautiful!!

Vietmamsie, Rowan is the same way, feeding on and off all day and the last couple days, wanting to be carried all the time. I think I spend most of the day sitting on the couch with him,with no shirt on lol

Anyway, here's a photo of my little guy :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Kasey84

Lindsay- What a little cutie!! Glad to hear all is well with you :)


----------



## KLMenke

I just love seeing all the pictures of the lo's! They're all so adorable and make me that much more excited to meet ours! 

No updates here. I have my 39 week appt on Thursday with a different Dr since mine was double booked all week since she's leaving town. So I'm kinda bummed about that! 

I will be working until I go into labor, so I'm hoping that will help get things going since I'm on my feet all day. Fingers crossed she comes on her own. Sounds like everyone is doing well! :)


----------



## vietmamsie

Lindsay - he is so cute! Ha! I have a feeling our days are very similar! I rarely have more than my underwear on! Really trying to take in all this snuggle time.. this stage will be over before we know it!

Cord fell off last night (sort of early, but doc visit proved that all looks well!) so she is officially in cloth diapers. I think we will continue disposables at night until we get it all down. but have been really happy with the switch so far!

More pics...
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0388.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 4









DSC_0391.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Brieanna

KLMenke-I can't imagine working until the actual day, hopefully lo shows up soon so you can "rest", lol.

Kasey-that sucks that OH can't take off for lo. :( Newborns are hard work and believe it when they say to nap when baby naps, even if it is for just 15 minutes!

Iceprincess-I hope your water birth works out great!

Ebony-A pretty name for a beautiful baby!

Lindsay109-Beautiful pic! I cant believe how much they change in a week. Mine still hardly opens his eyes!

Karina- I love the nursery! Keep us updated about the lo! Sounds like it won't be long! :)

Lisa- I am so sorry about your nan. It is great that she and Elena got to meet. I am sure that it was very special for her. 6 hours of straight sleep would be so nice now, hopefully my lo will do that!

vietmamsie-I love the pictures! I can't wait to start cloth diapering, but we haven't got a washing machine for our new house yet. Glad to hear bfing is going so well! I understand about multitasking and its amazing how many things you can actually do with a baby attached to you, lol. After my incision heals a bit more I am going to try baby wearing too and see if I can actually get more done than just feeding and changing a baby. Our house looks terrible! Oh, don't give up on baby wearing. dd hated it at first but after she could hold her head up she started to love it. :)


----------



## Karinama98

Hi all....

Firstly, Lisa - I meant to say in my last posting that I was sorry to hear about your nan. You'll have great memories knowing your daughter was able to meet her before her passing. Never take that for granted and cherish it always. :flower:

So...the birth story. I guess to say first with it that my labor was almost 16 hours long from start to finish. I really, REALLY wanted to try to do a drug free labor, but like many women, they change their mind. At hour 11 with almost no progression from 4 cms and trying to relax using the whirlpool, I told my nurse to give me a narcotic, which she said would limit the pain to about 40-60% of what I was feeling and would last about 2-3 hours. Cool I thought.

But then an hour later I was told the doctor I was working with wanted to break my bag. The RN did let me know that once this is done the contractions would most likely be worse even with the narcotic so....did I want an epidural? I asked if it was an option to get it after the bag was broken because I really wanted to try to fight through it all. I was told that was okay to do, so I waited to see how the pain was.

I kid you not...the first or second contraction after the bag was broken was the worst pain I have physically ever felt in my life. It was so bad I would break down crying when each contraction started and I begged for the epidural. Once I got it, I was in great shape. It wasn't fully placed in the middle of my spinal column so I was able to still feel the contractions come without being told from the monitor (they didn't mean for that to happen, but actually it worked out pretty well). 

Before the epidural I as at 5 cm, then literally after the epidural I moved to 7 cm. Fifty-five minutes later I was checked again and I was fully dilated. The nurse then told me they were going to have me wait an hour before any pushing would happen. I laid in bed in a half sleep daze.

There was then a shift change for the RN's and at 7 pm the new RN started working with me and DH in relation to me pushing. Trying to push when you can't really feel anything is super weird. I guess before I even started pushing she was only about a half inch from making an appearance - that hour did really allow her to make her way down apparently. 

So one of the first few times I tried pushing her hairy little head made an appearance. I have never seen DH get so emotional about something so quickly. He teared up, smiled and said he was going to watch the entire process. The RN ended up having DH help hold up my one leg whenever a contraction would come and I would usually try to push 3-5 times with each contraction. 

After an hour and 15 minutes we got to a point where the RN called the doctor in to help with the rest. With my last few pushes, the doctor did let me know things were starting to tear and she needed to do a small episiotomy because otherwise the next push would actually tear my clitoris, which she said would be worse pain than the episiotomy. Again...thank God for the epidural.

But with my last contraction (an hour and 45 minutes into it) before she was born I could see the top of her head when I looked down. With one big push I got her head out and then the rest followed - no additional push to get the shoulders out. She had so much waxy vernix over her it looked like someone caked her with lard. But she was placed on my stomach right away and DH and I just broke down crying. She was so beautiful. For me I cried hard because the moment I looked at her she looked like my dad looking back at me. After we evaluated all of her physical characteristics, my side of the family has the definitely dominant side of things - she got DH's chin, but she got my eyes, ears, hair color (for now). Oh, and yeah, those 25 weeks of chronic heartburn definitely turned into a full head of hair. 

I did see the doc starting to stitch me up and take care of things. She then said, "Okay, good job. You're all set." I was puzzled because I was waiting to be told to push to get the placenta out. Apparently at some point it came out unbeknownst to me. LOL

Since having her, we are now home less than 48 hours from her arrival. BF'g has been up and down. I worked with a few different lactation consultants and RN's to learn proper technique - something I'm definitely still struggling with, and her struggling with in learning. The "Baby Blues" have definitely sunk in since she came into the world, and I can cry over looking at her, mentally realizing what ours lives are going to be, feeling like a failure about the breast feeding stuff at times, etc. Hopefully it won't last long because I can't handle the up and down emotions already.

But we're home. She is perfect in every way. We're going to get our dogs from my in-laws tomorrow because we wanted to introduce new things to her slowly - today was letting her get use to the house, which she is in contact wonderment about.

Attached are a few pictures. Sorry for the long post. :) Hoping everyone is doing well!
 



Attached Files:







amber.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 3









karen amber.jpg
File size: 66.6 KB
Views: 6









eric and babe.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lisa85

Karina, Congratulations! What a cutie!! Love hearing all the details. They sent you home very quickly.
I think the breast feeding issues is what i struggled with the most and what made me cry the most. My tip would be to see as many lactation consultants as you can but at the end of the day BF is not worth your sanity. If you're so upset and unhappy it affect the baby and you and your DH. In the end BF wouldn't have worked out for me anyway even if i wanted to but i was so much happier after i stopped and accepted that i couldn't do it.

Brieanna, how are you going at home?

Vietmamsie, cute pics!! Elenas cord mostly fell off at about 5 days i think.
All this stuff they tell you about c section leaving you bed ridden for ages is crap!! i was pretty good very soon after as well.
You will get more free time to come on here as time goes on. For me everything started to get pretty easy around 2 weeks.

Kasey & klmenke, hoping its your turn soon!!

Lindsay, i was the same for the first two weeks... nursing bra unclipped in my nana looking shape wear!! Very attractive! haha

AFM - Elena is 5 weeks tomorrow. She's always been pretty independent girl and would sleep well in her bassinet without needing me but she's starting to be awake more and more and getting a little more fussy. Fussy for her though is nothing bad. She's such a good girl.
Last night we got a 6 hour sleep then awake at 3am then fed and fussed around till 430am and then back to sleep till 830am. She's the best!! 

baby wearing my princess at a party!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1635.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## vietmamsie

she is beautiful! thanks for sharing your story!

don't worry.. the baby blues go away. mine only lasted a few days. Dont beat yourself up about the bfing... you both have to learn and it takes time. invest in good nipple cream and try different positions... we have totally different ones that work for us now than what we used at the beginning.


----------



## vietmamsie

lisa- love the baby wearing! so far lucy loves the mai tei style carrier, but not the sling. think i may try it again later today so i can get some things done... one handed typing is tough! We have an egro too, but i think she is a little small for it for now!

c-section recovery has been a breeze to be honest. Since day 7 i have felt nearly like my old self... i can sit however i want and do pretty much everything pain free. still on a bit of pain meds, but thats only for internal pain, not external.

a bit upset about my flap, but it seems to slowly be going down, day by day! cant wait to be able to start a diet in a few weeks!


----------



## vietmamsie

oh yeah... cloth diapering has already ended! we only got one size covers... they don't work for newborns! the second cover i used was way too big and we had our first blow out... all over my leg! will give it a few more weeks before we make the full switch. in the mean time, we can use disposables and two of the smaller covers.


----------



## vietmamsie

wow - sorry for so many posts! But question... Are you guys feeding like all the time? I think we are hitting 20 feedings a day. Sure some are pretty half hearted, but she seems to be draining each boob every other hour or so. I just want to make sure this is normal! She is pooping and peeing tons, so I know she is getting enough milk...


----------



## Karinama98

Yesterday after I posted Amber got so much better with BF'g. She fed well at 8 pm, but then wouldn't so much at 10 pm so I pumped what I could get an syringe fed her (mom and dad just wanted to get to bed was it lol). Got up at 1:30 am and 4:30 am for feedings and she was in complete control both times. This morning we've had a hard time waking her up and she half BF'd from one breast, but it was about an hour worth of work trying to wake her up to no avail. I ended up pumping the rest (which apparently I sucked getting one of the cups on because I had colostrum all of my side and didn't realize it lol). But she took the rest via syringe ok.

So far we average 6-8 feedings a day. She didn't have too many dirty diapers yesterday, but we also know it was her first day adjusting to breast food, so her digestive system is a little out of sorts.

Overall...was happy to get about 5 hours of sleep last night. She slept decently after the first feeding. Thankfully DH helped with her the other times she was fussy. :)


----------



## Kasey84

Karina- Congrats! What a little beauty!! Thanks for sharing your birth story. Glad your both home and doing well, though sorry to hear your struggling with BF and baby blues. Seems like these are things that a lot of women struggle with postpartum. I hope this improves for you soon! 

Happy to see that everyone else seems to be doing well also :) 

AFM- I'm 2 days from my EDD and no sign of baby yet! Can't wait to see my OB tomorrow to see if there's been any further dilation/progress. Cross your fingers for me ladies...I can't wait much longer for this baby to arrive!


----------



## vietmamsie

Karina- wow! that sounds great for the first few days! I wasnt ever able to wake lucy in those first few days so just fed her when she woke up on her own. i think the longest stretch was 5 hours.

Kasey- hope you get some good news!!


----------



## Kasey84

Still no sign of baby coming :( OB checked cervix again today. No change from last week. Still just 1 cm dilated. I thought I would go on the list for induction after today, but apparently they wait until you've gone 1 week over EDD before putting your name on the list to be called for induction. Sooo I'll be seeing the OB again on the 23rd, having an ultrasound to check baby/size of baby and getting name on induction list. I'm hoping labor starts naturally before that, but not feeling optimistic! I have one stubborn little baby! I seriously feel like I've been pregnant FOREVER!


----------



## vietmamsie

Kaysey - I know how you feel, those last few weeks dragged for me... I remember the sense of relief when they told me the whole 'plan' at 39 weeks, 5 days (the plan being two days of induction and a c-section if nothing worked). I was just thinking that depending on where we were, I might actually STILL be pregnant. Just thinking about it makes me cringe!


----------



## Karinama98

Amber had her first pediatrician visit today. Mostly all is well, but she's lost some additional weight on top of her weight loss while in the hospital. She went from 6 lbs 15 oz at birth down to 6 lbs 3 oz. The physician is slightly concerned about it, so she's having me come back in with her tomorrow for a weight check. It's been interesting in terms of how many people have given me their thoughts on how much/often/etc to feed her between the nurses/lactation specialists/pediatrician. I think with how my post-pregnancy brain is right now I'm having a hard time comprehending everything that's being thrown at me. So now I'm readjusting her feeding schedule/amounts per the pediatrician and hope that'll work.

Since DH was home today I decided to try to get out of the house for a little bit on my own and bought her some little things. Told DH I shouldn't drive though in the later part of the afternoons for a while. I really have foggy concentration and couldn't focus. And now in retrospect, it's probably too soon for me to be doing that as I'm thinking everything is catching up to me. The next time I do have to drive any where is tomorrow to her pediatrician visit since DH will be doing a half day of work. 

The one positive thing about last night was that Amber slept all night except for feedings. DH was afraid something happened to her in the middle of the night and kept checking her. :)


----------



## vietmamsie

Sounds like your doing great! We are doing the whole feeding on demand thing over here with Lucy... it was pretty intense today and I didn't get a single nap in from her until now... LONG day! I really need to just let go of this whole 'getting things done' thing and just give in to doing nothing but feeding and cuddling.


----------



## Brieanna

It has been crazy here (as you can imagine!) and I will write more later but I wanted to show you ladies a picture. :) This was him in his going home outfit (we brought 2 to the hospital, one for boy and one for girl!) but otherwise he is in a babybag, onesies or just a diaper for skin to skin.
 



Attached Files:







GetAttachment.aspx.jpg
File size: 8.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Kasey84

Adorable Brieanna! Glad to hear all is well!


----------



## KLMenke

Well. No progress here either. 39 week appt today showed no dilation, 75% effaced, and -3 station. Arghhhhh. So discouraging! I really think this kiddo is going to stay put until she gets induced!


----------



## Lisa85

KLmenke, it will be your turn soon!! Baby must be comfy in there.

Brieanna, What a cutie in that outfit!! I always try to put Elena in cute outfits but its so awkward when they are so little i usually just end up in zip up suits.

Vietmamsie, Sounds like she loves her mummy!! Elena is only just starting to need mummy cuddles... she used to prefer to just sleep in her bassinet. She had some wind pains yesterday and need mummy cuddles to get through it.
Have you been out and about with Lucy yet?

Kasey, hoping bubs comes soon and you don't have to wait to much longer.

Karina, don't know if it helps at all but my midwives told me to wake Elena every 4 hours to feed because she wouldn't wake on her one.
Took me a while to feel ok driving. I was very foggy for a few weeks after birth. Don't push yourself to much it takes time.

AFM - Feeling gross!! I lost 10 kilos in the first week after birth and haven't lost anything since then. Its finally time my OH and i can BD in like 5 months and I'm struggling with the aftermath of baby and feeling like how could he be attracted to me now after all the changes and everything he's seen in the last few months. None of my clothes fit... so its hard to feel like i look nice for him. Time to start the diet... were are you motivation i need to like 15kg which is a scary thought from someone who has always been the skinny one amongst my friends!!


----------



## vietmamsie

Lisa - I know how you feel about the weight loss... I didn't even check my weight before we left... thought it would be too depressing. i was 85.5 the morning i had lucy. that means i had to lose 27.5 kilos to get back to a comfortable weight. hoping to see a 12 kilo or more weight loss at my 1 month appointment in may. after that i plan to start a diet.

We have been out twice... but just to go to appointments, no fun outings. there is a MASSIVE measles outbreak in vietnam right now - over 8000 infected, 111 babies have died. So were are staying home and being very picky about who comes over. dont mind being house bound for now.


----------



## Kasey84

KLMenke- Hopefully our time comes very soon! 

Lisa- I can relate to "feeling gross". I know I haven't even had baby yet, but I already know I'm going to struggle with the changes to my body postpartum. I'm totally devastated and obsessing about the stretch marks that sadly decided to make an appearance on my belly these past few weeks :( I know I shouldn't care so much, but I can't help it . OH says he'll alway find me attractive, but I can't imagine how he will with a flabby, marked up tummy. Even if he does, I'm afraid I'll struggle to accept my "new" self. 

Vietmamsie- Sounds scary about the measles outbreak! Glad your sticking close to home!


----------



## KLMenke

Kasey, have you been experiencing any lower back pain? Mine randomly started yesterday and progressively got worse throughout the day, and a lot of people are convinced it's the start of back labor... :/ I plan to do a lot of walking today despite the pain and hope they are right!


----------



## vietmamsie

Kasey- know how you feel... got tons of stretch marks at the end there. i have a full on flap that hangs down. trying not to get too upset about it, but my middle is destroyed. i look about 7 months pregnant still. I hope it goes away someday.


----------



## Kasey84

KLMenke said:


> Kasey, have you been experiencing any lower back pain? Mine randomly started yesterday and progressively got worse throughout the day, and a lot of people are convinced it's the start of back labor... :/ I plan to do a lot of walking today despite the pain and hope they are right!

Yesterday I was having irregular pain in lower back/bum area. It kept up all day and night, but nothing so far today. I was hoping it was the start of something! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## IcePrincess

Hey ladies.
First off Congrats everyone! It took me a while to catch up a
On all the posts. 
AFM...

It's a girl! 
Born Sunday april 13th at 8:15pm
At home via water birth!
It was perfect. Just as planned. Apparently I was made to have babies. 10 minutes of pushing. 10hours of labour total.

9 lbs 15 oz 
22 1/2 inches long (she's a long one!)

She was nameless until Tuesday night. My DH couldnt agree with anything I wanted. 
We finally settled on
Caroline Christian Anne 

Christian after my DH's brother who passed away in jan.


Bf is a different story. Feeding on demand every hour but my nipples are to big for her little mouth. Fighting to keep up supply while waiting for her to grow. She's a "nipple kisser" as my husband calls it...and I don't get enought stimulation. Having to supplement via tube once or twice daily. Had to do it with ds so I'm unfortunately a pro. It's stressful especially when older women keep telling me just to bottle feed. But like I said I did it 4 years ago for 11 months so I can do it again.
Also while in labour we bought a new house! It happened so fast. We had been looking for 6 years and a private sale came up that we couldn't refuse. Guess I'm moving during my 6 months off of work. 
I will try to post a pic later. Time to feed the boobie vampire.


----------



## Lisa85

Ice, Congratulation on little Caroline! Im so happy the water birth went to plan for you. Im glad someone could have the birth they wanted.
Also congratulations on the house! Thats so funny you bought a house while in labour!! :haha:
BF is so much harder than i ever thought it would be. I just assumed it would work a lot easier considering its such a natural process.

Vietmamsie, sounds like we have put on the same amount of weight. The over hang does get a little better but i still have a bit of a belly. I still look like about 20 weeks pregnant. I got so upset yesterday when we went out with one of my OH friends that the hasn't seen for ages. He told me a week or so ago to get my hair done so i could look nice for the day (he likes to show my off!!) and my hairdresser wasn't free. I haven't had my hair coloured in months coz i couldn't get there while i was pregnant. I have one top that covers the belly well and i decided to do the dishes after i got ready and splashed food on it!!! I just cried... i feel so fat and ugly and its only getting worse.
I also still have the full line all the way up my belly and stretch marks all across my bottom and down the sides of my thighs and neither have started to clear at all. :cry:
Of course its all worth it for her but any girl would be lying if they didn't get upset about the changes.

Kasey, Im very lucky i didn't get any stretch marks on my belly but the are all across my bottom and down the sides of my thighs. I wonder how long they will take to fade. Have you put on much weight? Hopefully BF works out for you and the weight will drop off.
Im waiting for my physio appointment for my stomach muscle separation to see if I'm allowed to exercise yet. I don't think its got much better yet so i don't think ill be allowed o do much for a while. My appointment isn't for another 2 weeks.
Hoping labour starts soon for you!

KLmenke, hope you don't get back labour... thats the bad one isn't it!!

AFM - Elena is starting to get more fussy. She's much more alert and wakes up to noises more. She started crying when the dogs barked yesterday.
She started really being able to look at us now and i swear she smiled on purpose a few days ago when i was making noises and faces at her. It was so sweet i started crying!!! Being a mum is the best!


----------



## Kasey84

Ice- Congrats on your little girls arrival. What a beautiful and meaningful name! So glad your birth experience went as planned! Look forward to seeing some pics :) 

Lisa- I've gained about 25 pounds. I'm all belly and I guess it just stretched beyond its limit! I think your absolutely right in saying the changes would upset any girl...even through we know our little ones are worth it! I have the line all the way up my belly too, but I've been told that it fades with time, along with the stretch marks. I'm holding onto this! lol. I'm looking forward to the time when I can exercise again and hoping that helps me lose weight and feel better about myself! I'm thinking all the hormonal changes postpartum doesn't help with the self image/emotions either! 

Hopefully it won't be long before you get the go ahead to exercise!


----------



## KLMenke

So, I went for a 30 minute walk this morning despite my back pain and nausea (woke up with nausea, so that was fun). Once I got home, I noticed I was very, wet, down there... enough where there was a spot bigger than a dollar coin on my underwear. It wasn't like my usual discharge.. it was white and very watery. So I ended up calling the on call Dr just in case. Turns out it could just be "cervical change", because if it were my water breaking, he said id feel it run down my legs or have to keep changing my underwear. He said I'm doing everything right as far as managing the pain. He mentioned all of these symptoms are good and it shouldn't be long now. I really hope hes right! :happydance:


----------



## Kasey84

KLMenke said:


> So, I went for a 30 minute walk this morning despite my back pain and nausea (woke up with nausea, so that was fun). Once I got home, I noticed I was very, wet, down there... enough where there was a spot bigger than a dollar coin on my underwear. It wasn't like my usual discharge.. it was white and very watery. So I ended up calling the on call Dr just in case. Turns out it could just be "cervical change", because if it were my water breaking, he said id feel it run down my legs or have to keep changing my underwear. He said I'm doing everything right as far as managing the pain. He mentioned all of these symptoms are good and it shouldn't be long now. I really hope hes right! :happydance:

I've noticed increased discharge too. So much that I keep checking to see if my water has broke! Hopefully these are good signs for us! I'm doing everything I can think of...getting a little frustrated now! I REALLY want to avoid induction.


----------



## KLMenke

I hear ya there! I definitely dont want to be induced either. When is the due date for u?


----------



## Kasey84

My due date was 2 days ago!


----------



## KLMenke

Oh good grief! I have a feeling I will be just like you and be going over due.. induction is scheduled for the 29th, so a week past my due date. Crazy to think we are so close but feel so far away!


----------



## vietmamsie

Ice - Another team yellow girl! Best surprise EVER! but then again i really wanted a girl! Glad you got the birth you wanted! We are also feeding on demand... so much boob time! Shocking to say the least... Luckily the feeding frenzy has started to slow down... Day 11/12/13 were nonstop!

Lisa - i feel like my belly is slowly deflating, but this flap still hangs down. makes keeping my incision site dry a challenge in the heat. Spending more time laying to air it out whenever i can to keep it dry. trying to use a wrap to hold it up and pull it in!

the diet has already begun for me... had to cut out some foods due to LO gas, so i figure i might as well clean up my diet now and try to shed some flab!


----------



## Karinama98

Starting to see what some of you felt in being able to have a second to come on here to update everyone on things. This little girl is definitely a time consumer, which is perfectly fine by me. :)

ICE: Congrats! Glad to hear the water birth went well. I give you credit as I'm assuming you did it with no drugs, right? I really wanted to go that route, but I definitely learned my pain tolerance is not as high as I thought it would be. 

KLMENKE: Hopefully things will progress for you soon. I know with me I didn't progress as quickly as I thought I would have. To my surprise when I got the epidural is when I quickly progressed - I would have thought the opposite from everything I kept hearing. 

KASEY: Have you tried asking your doctor to do the membrane sweeping like you initially talked about a few weeks ago? Honestly, if you haven't had the doctor do that yet, try it out. I was really surprised it actually worked for me as quickly as it did. 

LISA: I can definitely relate in relation to some of the fussiness. Granted, we were truly blessed during the first week of her being with us because she actually let us sleep throughout the night except for night time feedings that I mostly had to wake her up for. I'm just happy that DH is finally starting to feel the lack of sleep at night! He keeps whining (a good word for it) that he needs to get sleep for work, but I keep reminding him that he should be happy she's not keeping us up as much as some babies can. LOL If only he knew what I've been really going through with my lack of sleep. Augh...men.

BRIENNA: Such a little cutie. The bowtie is a nice touch. :)

AFM: Things with Amber have been really good overall. I, however, am still dealing with some baby blues/emotional issues occasionally. Yesterday was the first day I didn't cry for over a week and a half. I'm hoping today continues that trend.

Yesterday I also decided to try to start working out again postpartum. Using my recumbent bike while holding her worked out really well - it was like I had her in her swing the entire time. 

In terms of BF'g, we're almost half and half breast feeding vs bottle feeding expressed breast milk. It really is amazing how those ta-tas start producing a ton of milk. The last few days I've been having a problem in the morning before I'm ready to feed her that my left one has decided to be a huge leaker. Kind of funny/gross at the same time.

With my pregnancy, I gained only 19 lbs (8.6 kg). It's only been 10 days since giving birth and I'm back to my prepregnancy weight. However...I know during the pregnancy I lost a lot of muscle mass. With that, I either gained fat or water weight in my hips and lower stomach because I'm not able to get into my original prepregnancy sized pants - I'm able to get into the size larger that I have. I didn't get any additional stretch marks, which I contribute still to having stretch marks from when I was a really overweight kid. My stomach line is most prevalent from my pelvic bone to my belly button and a few inches above it. We'll see how long it takes for it to go away. 

The only thing that still sucks for me is the episiotomy. Although it's not as painful as it was during the first week, it still sucks that I have to learn what I can and can't do without that area being affected. 

I'm attaching a couple updated pictures - one from her at one week old with me and then one from Easter.
 



Attached Files:







1 week old.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 6









Easter Baby.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Lisa85

Kasey & klmenke, any updates??

Vietmamsie, I think the diet is going to be a long road for us with so much to loose. Lets do it together!! Its hard to eat healthy with LO around and with winter fast approaching motivation is at a low!!

Karina, beautiful pics! What a cutie she is. Congrats on being back to your pre pregnancy weight! Ive been trying to go on some long walks when the weather permits. Im loving being able to move again... its been such a long time since I've felt mobile!! 
Does your DH get up for night feedings? My OH is only now starting to adjust to being disturbed during the night. I get up and take her out of the room and he only wakes up a little when i come back in after a feeding. Boys are so bad with lack of sleep. Elena is getting really good with her sleep... she will often sleep 7 or 8 hours from about 7 pm and then i have to get up for about an hour with her and then back to bed for another 3 or 4 hours. Hopefully your LO will be the same.
How horrible are the baby blues... if you're anything like me it should start getting better now and you will be feeling great before you know and able to enjoy Amber a lot more.
The milk supply never happened for me but i do remember getting out of the shower and leaking everywhere before i could get to the pump and breast pads. :haha:

AFM - 6 weeks appointment for her tomorrow which mean injections!!! :cry: Ive been told to expect the worse in terms of her crying.

Im also thinking she might have mild silent reflux... i originally thought she might just have gas but I've been giving her gripe water and it hasn't made any difference and a lot of the signs of reflux she has so ill be asking the doc about that tomorrow also.

Looking forward to when you all have more time to come on and chat. 
:hugs: Everyone!!


----------



## KLMenke

No real news here! Ive been feeling contractions on and off for the past couple of days, but haven't noticed my plug releasing or anything like that. My last appointment is Thursday, so I will see if she can do a sweep as my induction is next Tuesday. Im working still, and Friday is my last day which is so surreal that I wont be coming back. I have a feeling it will be an emotional time since I've worked there for almost 9 years! We finally got some teasers of our maternity pictures back, and we love them! I will have to post a couple. 

Kasey, how are you doing? Im sure it's annoying to have to answer that question all the time.... I know I'm irritated when people ask me! Im like, im due today, how do u think I feel? Im tired, sore, ready to be done, and irritable! Hahaha ;)


----------



## Kasey84

I'm still here and very pregnant ladies! 40+6 tomorrow and still nothing :( Thankfully, my next OB appt. is tomorrow and hopefully there will be some progress or I'll be given an induction date. Either way, I'm seriously hoping this baby comes soon! I'm way past uncomfortable now! Barely sleeping and feels like my hips/pelvis is constantly popping out of place :s Also, every move the baby makes is comforting, but painful at this point! 

Karina- Beautiful pics! Sorry your still feeling the baby blues...hope this passes soon! Good for you to be getting back into an exercise routine. I bet that will help with the emotions/baby blues! I'm looking forward to getting back at it as well. I'm definitely talking to my OB about a sweep tomorrow. I'll see what he thinks. 

KLMenke- I know just how you feel. I'm so irritable right now that I wouldn't blame my OH if he ran away. lol. Enjoy your last day of work and hopefully baby makes an appearance soon :) Would love to see some maternity pics. We had some done as well, but still waiting to get them back. 

Lisa- Hoping Elena's appt. goes well tomorrow and that there aren't too many tears! Thinking of you!


----------



## vietmamsie

hang in there ladies! you'll have your little ones soon enough!

karina - you have put me to shame... i gained so much weight! good job getting a work out in. i think i am very far from that in my recovery.

lisa - i would love to start a diet with you! i could use the support!


----------



## Lisa85

Kasey & Klmenke, I'm feeling for you guys right now. I remember how much pain i was in at 37 weeks so i can't imagine how you feel now.
Bring on the :baby::baby::baby:
Looking forward to seeing some maternity pics... i should get Elena professional newborn shots very soon as well.
FYI - If anyone wants to get newborn shots they do them in the first 10 days so bubs is more posable. So look for places now if you want them.

Vietmamsie, diet support is here!! I'm pretty good at diet and exercise once i get started. Its just getting started that is the problem. Ive eaten all the chocolate in the house after easter so i feel like i can start now! haha
How Lucy going?

AFM - Elena did pretty good with her injections. She got one in each leg. She screamed for a minute or two and then she was fine after a small feed.
They gave me a whooping cough booster as well.

AF showed her ugly face today... i guess things are going back to normal with my body!


----------



## Karinama98

KLMenke - I know it was hard for me to accept that I wouldn't be going back to work once Amber was born. Everyone at work knows I'm a slight "work-aholic" and was cocky saying I'd be back in the office on Monday, but the LO had different plans for me. Honestly though, once you're on your maternity leave, you'll start wondering how you'll be able to go back. I questioned it within a few days of being home with her. :)

Kasey - Hope the doctor is okay with trying the sweeping. Before I had my doctor do it I asked her how that particular medical practice looked at it. She let me know there was a doctor there who sometimes over did them just to get things jump started. Luckily my doctor wasn't opposed to trying it since we were already at the 39 week mark.

Vietmamsie - Everyone's body is definitely different. I know I was surprised I didn't gain more especially with my diet at times (between my DH and I we finished a gallon of ice cream in two weeks before she arrived). I'm confident you'll be able to lose a great amount of it once you're comfortable with starting the diet/exercise routine. 

Lisa - The baby blues thing definitely sucks. I think it's also just being overwhelmed by my in-laws wanting to constantly be over to see Amber. My sister-in-law (who I love to death) almost made me feel like I should have allowed her over yesterday since it was her birthday wish to see her niece. I did stand up and told her I need to spend time with Amber alone since DH started going back to work full time again this week. Luckily she understood. 

I know the emotions get stirred up when I feel I'm not the best caretaker for Amber at times. Also I know I've tried helping DH know what to do in terms of her care at times because I've been the one doing things most of the time and he has occasionally been a little short with me because of it. Saturday I had a crying spell for about an hour after he did that, which he did feel bad about. He realized I was just trying to help and he shouldn't have reacted the way he did. 

As for DH helping with feedings at night, last night was the first time he fed her since I'm starting to store breast milk in the fridge now. I was a little irritated though because she was not settling down for about 10-15 minutes after she woke up at 4 am this morning, and THEN he decided to try feeding her. I knew as soon as she woke up she needed to be changed and fed. I think I'm also just irritated because he keeps acting as if she should be sleeping all the time at night, and when she starts getting fussy he always says, "Come on, baby, I work in a few hours. Go back to sleep." I am SOOOOOO happy that he wants to sleep. It's been a week and a half and I haven't had a full night of sleep, unlike him who has. 

I guess I seem irritated with DH lately. When he's home and awake with her he's great, but come nighttime he's frustrating. Plus lately I'm starting to feel like any form of intimacy is out the window. All I get these days is maybe a quick kiss and a small hug and that's it. So now I'm starting to feel inadequate. 

Guess that's also contributing to the baby blues, too. :(


----------



## Lisa85

Karina, almost everything you are saying i have been through as well. I know it doesn't feel like it will get better but it does.
Ive just gone through the whole feeling gross with my OH and it was all just in my head. He still wants me and finds me attractive but it just realises that in our own heads. I don't think i was finding myself attractive because of all the gross things that have happened in the last few months.
I don't feel like anyone else can take care of Elena either. My OH looks to me for advice though when he's got her but he seems to panic quite easily and says whats wrong with her when she's fussy her cries for a second... i keep reminding him she is fine. If something was wrong she would let you know!!
People will understand if you need to spend some alone time with Amber. Everyone just wants to be helpful and they forget that sometimes you just need to be alone with her. The first few weeks we were home we had someone round almost every day and after they would leave i would just cry because i needed to rest and be with Elena.
Sorry i think I'm rambling... its 4 am haha!!

Just to give everyone hope... Elena slept 8 hours the last two nights in a row. i was in bed for about 6 hours of that. Soooooo nice to get a decent block of sleep!!


----------



## Karinama98

Lisa - thanks for sharing. It's good knowing everything seems to be normal in terms of how I'm feeling. I've cried after people would leave too because for me it was overwhelming. For me in general I can only take my MIL in small doses, so with her being around so much lately it's stressful.

And glad to know she's sleeping well. :)


----------



## vietmamsie

It's funny because my DH thinks we really need all this 'support' but I also much prefer just being alone with Lucy. It's nice having people stop by, but I always feel like its too much by the time I leave. Everyone wants to hold her, but thats not what I need help with! I can care for my baby just fine, I need help actually getting things like laundry done! 

Our cleaner was here last night and it was just too much... I really wanted to just be in my bra and underwear, doing skin to skin, but had to be clothed. and she was really judgmental about how I picked her up the moment she cried. You can't spoil a newborn!!! They need to be comforted when they cry!!! She told me how her mom would just ring a bell in her face when she cried as a baby. MY GOD.

Had a weird one yesterday... out neighborhoods power was cut all day, so we went out in the afternoon because it was just too hot at home. Lucy was a mess before we left, just too hot out there for her! When we got to the place we were going she was asleep in her carrier, but the moment I took her out she started wailing. Within 2 minutes a Viet woman comes over and tried to TAKE HER FROM ME telling me "HE" needed to be changed! The nerve of her! Granted we probably looked pretty frazzled, but come on, it was a low key pizza place, not some high end restaurant. And I think I know how to care for my own child thank you very much.


----------



## Lisa85

OMG i can't believe she tried to take lucy from you!! its bad enough when random people try to touch bubs. How rude!!

Whats with ringing a bell in her face... whats that going to do beside make them cry more.

Im sure you will find time to get things done... i managed to clean out my draws and walk in robe today and do a few loads of washer. Things are getting easier!!

Is anyone finding their babies are more fussy late afternoon?


----------



## Kasey84

Hi ladies! Our little man has finally arrived :)

Luke Jaxon was born on April 23rd at 4:35 pm via unplanned c-section. He is so precious and we are so in love! 

Here is my birth story:
Went to bed at 12:00 am on April 23rd. Was laying there wondering how I was going to sleep with lo moving around like crazy. Was only in bed about 20 minutes when I felt an odd popping sensation and suddenly my waters gushed out. I jumped out of bed in a flash (didn't even think I was capable of that kind of movement anymore!) and told oh that my water broke. He was so calm and collected, which was great as I was scared and panicking! Once I got myself together, I had a quick shower and for dressed. We headed for the hospital as it's an hour from home. On a side note, I'm shocked at just how much amniotic fluid there is! Just kept coming and coming! Holy! 

Contractions came on quickly..about half an hour after my water broke. By the time we got to the hospital, they were about 3 minutes apart, although pretty tolerable at that point. I was checked and it was confirmed that my water broke (didn't doubt that) and I was about 2-3 cm dilated. Contractions quickly got stronger and closer together so I was moved to the case room as it seemed as though things were progressing quickly. Once settled in the case room it was checked again and found to be 3-4 cm and 70% effaced. I was using breathing techniques to get through contractions but they were getting pretty intense so I was given some pain medication (morphine), which I happily took! 

At about 6 am, oh helped me into the shower as I was hoping this would help relieve my pain along with the meds. Unfortunately, while the heat was soothing it also made me feel nauseous so I didn't stay in there long. Contractions were becoming unbearable...so intense and only about 1 minute apart. An epidural was discussed and I decided to have one done. By 7 am I was all set up with the epidural and coping much better! I was about 4 cm and 100% effaced so things were coming along well. 

I continued to experience contractions, though didn't feel any pain (total bliss!). I soon got to 5 cm and everyone thought baby would be coming very soon. 

Unfortunately my blood pressure kept going up and baby's heart rate was up and down. I also developed a fever. For whatever reason baby's head was not coming down into the birth canal and I never dilated past 5 cm, despite some tricks and prodding! They have me until 3:45 pm and then recommended c-section given the circumstances. I was happy to go ahead with that, as I just wanted baby here safely. Since I already had a epidural the preparations were quick and I was in the OR by 4:15. 

Luke was out by 4:35! Seeing him for the first time was simply amazing...life changing. Oh and I cried like babies. lol. We got to spend some alone time with him in recovery before oh brought him out to meet our waiting family/friends! 

All is well with both of us. I'm feeling pretty good despite the c-section. I'll be in hospital just a couple of days. Luke is with the nurses tonight so that I could get some much needs sleep! I miss him though! 

Looking forward to talking babies with you ladies. Hope all is well with everyone (and their lo's)!

Here's a picture...more to follow :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## vietmamsie

Kasey! Wonderful news! I am sorry you had to have a c-secion, but all that matters is that your little one is here and safe! Such a cutie!

I'm here if you need any recovery support or have questions. I know Lisa helped me quite a bit as well, it takes some time to heal!

Lisa - late afternoon has been a hard time for us as well. Yesterday Lucy was a mess all day which was miserable. But today I have had a dream baby... she has slept all day with no crying! and we got a really good nights sleep. And she is sleeping some place other than my arms... I honestly haven't even known what to do with all this free time today! Finally feeling caught up on things around the house!


----------



## Lisa85

Kasey, a big congratulations to you on the arrival of luke!! what a cute boy! theres been a lot of c sections amongst us.
I commend you on written such a coherent story so soon after the birth. I could barely think straight let alone write whole story.

Vietmamsie, Elena was an angel yesterday too until late afternoon where she was awake all through a feed time and then took ages to go to sleep after that.
Elena really only like sleeping in her bassinet and not in my arms which is good but i want cuddles.
Im glad you could get some things done. Must feel good to start getting on top of things.


----------



## Lindsay109

Kasey, congrats on Luke's arrival!!! What a cutie :). A lot of us ended up with c sections. I hope your recovery goes smoothly :). I have found the recovery easier than I expected, hopefully it will be the same for you.

I am feeling very much the same as the rest of you re visitors, it's nice to have people stop by but I find it very exhausting and sometimes overwhelming, especially if they just want to hold the baby... Makes me feel like I have to entertain them. My DH is also complaining about lack of sleep when really he's getting way more than me as I'm doing the night time feeds. He's great with Rowan during the day, and has been doing a lot of the household chores, but I dont have much sympathy for his complaints about lack of sleep, haha

Lisa, wow, 8 hours sleeping would be amazing! The longest we've gotten so far is 4 hours and I was asleep for about 3.5 hours. Can't wait till he starts sleeping a little longer.

We've recently started going out for walks with Rowan in the carrier or stroller, he loves it and I love getting out of the house for a little while. It also feels good to get some exercise.... I've lost the 10kgs I gained during pregnancy (plus a couple more) but feel like I've lost some muscle mass and my endurance is not what it was.

What's everyone doing about sleeping arrangements for LO? Rowan will sleep in his crib when I put him down for the first time at night, but after the night feeds he doesn't settle as well and just wants to cuddle. I've had him in bed with me a couple times and he is much happier (and sleepier), but I'm a little nervous about co sleeping.


----------



## KLMenke

Congrats kasey! Hes beautiful! Hope you recover smoothly :)

Am I the only one left whos STILL pregnant?! 

I had my last ob appt today, and we finally have some progrrss. Im 1cm dilated, still 75% effaced, and baby girl is at a -2 station so shes moving down! The dr did a membrane sweep today since im finally dilated. She said if it works, I should know within 8-10 hours. Fingers crossed its all the help I need! Otherwise, induction on Tuesday! 

Its been almost 3 hours since the appt, and im already feeling cramping (which she said was normal), and im even a bit nauseated. I'm reallllly hoping this sweep works. I want to join the rest of u ladies in mommyhood!


----------



## vietmamsie

KLM- Wahoo! i hope the sweep works for you! All good signs! I can't wait to hear your birth story in a day or two! ;)

Lindsay - we are bed sharing with lucy. We have a long pillow down the middle of the bed so DH feels safe about it... lucy and i on one side, DH on the other. She and i are up against the wall with a bumper pillow against the wall. When she gets too fussy at night (like last night) we move to the sofa in the living room. 

I would agree with the whole DH complaining thing. I haven't said anything when he complains yet... but COME ON. I do nights with her and all day with her. yes, he takes over sometimes when he comes home and is a massive help around the house, but i'm the one doing the real heavy lifting! I think its just mens natural reflux to complain when tired. Women with babies have no choice but just push through and keep at it... at least he gets to take naps everyday! I do try to respect his sleep though. As a teacher, it sucks to be tired in class, hence we move to the living room if she gets fussy in the night.


----------



## Lisa85

Lindsay, we have Elena in a bassinet in our room at night and i just wheel it in and out as required. I move it out into the lounge room during the day. She really only sleeps well in there. She doesn't seem to want to sleep with me.

Klmenke, I think you are the only one left pregnant!! hopefully that does the trick and you'll be a mummy very soon! Do you know approximately how big she is??

Vietmamsie, my OH isn't much of a complainer but he has started to get used to the disturbed sleep at night. I think he's learning to sleep through the noise. He seems to wake up briefly when i come back in the room at night but he doesn't seem to be as tired anymore. Hopefully your DH will adjust to. Do you feed her in your room at night or take her out?
I go out into the lounge room to feed her and then go back in once she's nearly asleep. I use that time to check this forum.

We are some of OH friends here atm... makes me a little uncomfortable looking after Elena while they are here. She keeps waking up... I'm assuming because of the unfamiliar voices in the house.


----------



## ebonymama

hi ladies,
i'm jus stopping by to say hi.....i am so so exhausted...no rest in the night...kinda jus getting 3 hr sleep here n there.....

congrats on the arrival of the new babies......

lil one sleeping now so i goin n join her now for much needed:sleep: as well....


----------



## Kasey84

Thanks ladies! We're finally home from hospital today and sooo glad! 

Second night in hospital was really rough. Luke was not latching well so we supplemented with formula. Unfortunately he wasn't taking that well either...gagging, vomiting and diarrhea. Nurses and doctors all had different opinions on what was wrong and I was so emotional and overwhelmed. Nothing worse then seeing your baby hungry but unable to keep anything down :( anyway, I've pumped colostrum and made some changes to formula feedings (smaller amounts, slow flow nipple) and he's doing so much better thank god! I think it was all made worse by the fact that I can't jump up and comfort him like I want due to the c-section. 

Any tips/advice for c-section recovery? Best sleeping position? It's going ok but I hate that I can't do much. OH has been a saviour and has been taking care of us both. I feel so guilty but he's reassuring and doesn't complain one bit. He's loving fatherhood and can't get enough of Luke! 

He's a very happy baby. Generally only cries when he's hungry and being changed/washed. He loves to snuggle but will also sleep in his bassinet on his own. 

KLMenke- Sounds like things may be progressing for you at last! Hoping you have your baby in your arms soon. Keep us posted!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## vietmamsie

kasey - that was the hardest part about the first few day... not able to be the mom i had hoped to be. I hated that i couldn't really comfort her when she cried. Or pick her up... but it gets better! by day 4 i was much more mobile and by day 6 DH was back at work, so i was doing everything.

I am glad you are starting to figure things out with luke. in the hospital i had really sore nipples and it made feeding really hard, but things got better quickly! coming home was a major turning point. Everything was just magically better!

As for sleeping - i have a small flap of skin/fat hanging over my incision which still makes side sleep uncomfortable. It feels like it is pulling too much. I slept sitting up until about a week ago. now i like to lay flat on my back, but its hard to get back up from laying down! I have to grab my knee and rock my body up.

AFM, feeding frenzy over here... we seem to have an every other day thing going on... one good night of sleep followed by an easy day, then BAM - fussy feeding baby all day ad night long. going off three hours of sleep right now... Dreaming of the 8 hours i got the night before!


----------



## Lisa85

Ebony, hope you can get some more rest soon! :hugs:

Kasey, i didn't like the hospital much either... getting so much different advice was so frustrating. Glad it going better now. are you still mix feeding or is luke starting to latch better?
i think i was sleeping on my side and back straight away after the op. Biggest tip from me is get some shape wear the goes right up to the under the boobs. I lived in it days and night for weeks. Makes life much easier.
He's such a cute boy... congratulations again!!

Vietmamsie, that flap at the incision goes away. i had it on both outer sides and its pretty flat now. The incision in the middle is completely flat and looking pretty good already. The sides are taking a bit longer... i think the stitches on the outer corners are still dissolving because thats where they knot them.
If lucy can get long blocks of sleep every now and then i bet it won't be long before she is doing it more and more. Elena is going 7-9 hours between feeds at night now from about 7-8pm.


----------



## Karinama98

KASEY: Congrats! Sorry to hear you ended up having an emergency C-section, but now you have your baby in your arms. :) Here's hoping you have a fast recovery.

KLMENKE: Definitely let us know how your sweeping went. I know when I left the doctor's office I had a hard time walking straight (man it hurt), and I skipped taking the stairs at work because of it. I started experiencing contractions about 10 hours after having it done, but they only felt like cramps at that time. Then I realized it was probably contractions. :)

As for sleeping arrangements for our LO, we use a Pack N Play that we move from our room to the living room on a daily basis. It also has a changing station on it, so most of the time we change her there instead of her changing table in her room. It has been working out pretty well. 

I know I posted on Facebook about my sleeping habits since she's been in our lives, and everyone changed the subject to suggesting we try cosleeping. While I give credit to those who do, it's something DH and I are not interested in doing. On a nightly basis I am constantly dreaming I'm feeding Amber or taking care of her. I wake up multiple times a night thinking I'm either 1) holding her, 2) feeding her, 3) looking for her in the sheets/blankets/etc. Two nights ago I actually picked up our smaller dog (who sleeps in our bed nightly), and was trying to feed him (thinking it was our LO). I woke my husband up asking him to get a burp cloth because the "baby" was spitting up - he thought I was crazy lol. I feel bad for him because at least two times a night he has to remind me that she's sleeping in her Pack N Play. Sometimes I believe him, sometimes I don't and actually go and look. If she were to be actually in our bed, I'd be afraid I'd hurt her accidently in my sleep.

As for the husband/significant complaints we all seem to be having, I did vent to LO's pediatrician about it when she asked if we're getting enough sleep. She went on to tell me a story about when she and her husband had their first child. She said after 3-4 weeks she reached rock bottom in terms of what she was capable of doing while he was off living his life the same before the baby. So even medical practitioners who know what it is definitely like can't prevent their significant others from slacking off.

But since my heated discussion with DH last week about things he has been a lot better about helping me at night. Granted, Amber is a perfect angel on a daily basis....until 10 pm every night. Lately she's been having huge crying fits from 10 pm to sometimes 1 am. In theory, I think it's gas, but it's so hard to know what's going on. It has been extremely frustrating at time, and sometimes she sounds like she's being murdered. Last night I had to walk away for a bit because I found myself getting angry about her screaming. DH took over for me at that point because I just couldn't handle it. Here's to hoping it gets better before it gets worse. It hurts me seeing her in pain. :(

Have a few friends stopping by to meet her today, so need to get my day started. Hoping all are well!


----------



## Lisa85

Karina, not sure if this is helpful but at about 3 weeks Elena started fussing a lot more and i thought it was gas pain to so i started with gripe water and started to give her a dummy to help sooth her when she was in pain which worked quite well.
A week later i worked out the gripe water wasn't making any difference. Im pretty sure in the end i wasn't burping her well enough so i started making sure i burped her a few times a feed and kept her upright for about 20 minutes after the feed and she has been much better. She hasn't been crying in what looks like pain since then.
I know people frown upon the dummy but really it does help and at this age thy generally aren't that interested in it. Elena only takes it when she is upset and then she spits it out after she calms down.


----------



## Karinama98

Lisa - we usually try to burp her a few times during feedings, and since her doctor visit Friday we are trying to keep her upright for at least 20 minutes as well. What I have been finding with her is I think her lower digestive track is where the issues are because once she has a BM during her fussing she's better (or if she belches).

And a "dummy"? Is that a pacifier? Not too familiar with Australian terms for things. :)


----------



## Lindsay109

KLMenke, any news yet?

Vietmamsie, thanks for describing your sleeping arrangement. I've been thinking if I'm going to have Rowan in our bed then I'll have to get a bed rail of some type. DH is a bit nervous about having him in the bed but I think I might try bringing him in after DHgets up for work and see if we can get a bit more sleep that way. We've got the "feeding frenzy" thing going on here too, I think he must be growing or trying to increase my supply.

Lisa, that's great that Elena will sleep well in her bassinet. Rowan seems to sleep best on or near a warm body. We have his crib by my side of the bed but he still doesn't like going back to the crib after night feeds anymore.

Ebony, I hope you can get some more sleep soon!

Kasey, how are things going now that you're home? I found things really improved once I finally got home. As far as sleeping, I have found it most comfortable to sleep with a pillow in front of my tummy and lie on my side leaning on the pillow. Glad your OH is helping you out, it makes a really big difference doesn't it? 

Karina, Rowan has been having some crying fits as well that I think are related to gass as well as they come and go quite suddenly and seem to get better after he passes gas or poops. It's hard to watch though as nothing I do seems to make it better, it breaks my heart. We've tried giving him gripe watert the last couple days and it seems to have helped a bit.

AFM, I'm continually surprised how I am still managing with so little sleep. I'm usually a person who needs a solid 8 hours in order to function and I'm not getting anywhere near that. DH is going back to work tomorrow so it'll be abit of an adjustment for both of us, gonna have to take more naps when baby naps rather than passing him off to DH for a couple hours. Rowan is doing well and is now up to 7 lbs :). He's been more fussy the last few days which has been challenging, but he's also awake and alert a lot more than he was, and starting to be more interactive which is a lot of fun :)


----------



## Lisa85

Haha!! Yes sorry a dummy is a pacifier. I try to use US words where i know you're different. I thought dummy was a universal terms. :blush:


----------



## vietmamsie

Lindsay - Bring him in the bed! I am sure how we bed share isn't totally 'safe' but it works for us. She really sleeps best ON me.. Plus my life is so much better if she can just feed while I sleep. So she is usually just across my chest one way or another. I hold her there with an arm propped up on a pillow. I think when you are a mom you never really SLEEP... one little noise or movement and I am totally alert, so not really worried about her slipping or falling. We are both skin to skin as she usually just sleeps in a diaper and I am generally just in a bra, so our skin sort of sticks together anyways.

Totally feel you on the whole sleep issue. I don't seem to be sleeping much, but somehow have been holding it all together alright. Some nights are good, others aren't. Usually I get a nap in during the day to balance it all out.


----------



## KLMenke

Hey ladies, the past 32 hours have been quite eventful for me. I started having contractions at 1:30am yesterday morning that were consistent enough to time. I also had the wonderful "bloody show" at 6:30 (yuckkk). By 7am I woke up dh since the contractions were 5-7 mins apart for an hr straight, which the dr said I should go in at that point. So I showered and called labor and delivery. They told me the contractions should be closer to 2-3 mins apart and I should try taking a warm bath (pointless after just taking a hot shower), try some tylenol, and relax (I was laying down the entire time I was having contractions). Sure enough, they slowed way down to the point where I could take a couple naps throughout the day. I also drank 4 cups of red raspberry leaf tea, as ive heard good things about that helping bring on contractions. All night last night, I felt contractions getting more and more painful. I didnt time them since I was trying to sleep in between, and I knew they weren't close enough anyway. Since ive been awake, so 50 mins or so, ive had about 6 really painful contractions. I really hope my body isnt tricking me again! If not, i get induced tomorrow morning at 6am. Come on baby girl!


----------



## Lisa85

KLmenke, hoping the contractions get closer together and you're baby girl will be here soon. Good luck!!! Look forward to hearing your birth story.

Vietmamsie, the together time with Lucy sounds lovely. I know what you mean about any noise from LO wakes you up. Im the same.

Lindsay, i must admit although Elena sleep fantastically at night (8 hours last night) I'm jealous of all the cuddles all you ladies get with your LOs. Elena will very rarely fall asleep on me and will usually wake up not long after if she does unless i have her in the wrap.
Its so fun them getting more interactive. I love that Elena really looks at me now and looks like she is trying to work things out and i especially loves that she smiles at me when i talk to her.


----------



## Kasey84

KLMenke- Hope things are progressing! It sounds like you'll have your little girl in your arms soon either way :) keep us updated! 

Lisa- That's awesome that Elena sleeps so well at night! I'm hoping Luke will be the same! It must exciting that she's becoming more interactive. I can't wait to see Luke's personality develop. He's not even a week old yet and he already loves looking around at everything and everyone. He's so curious! 

Vietmamsie- It sounds like co-sleeping is working well for you. I'm nervous about doing it, but last night my oh took him in the bed when he would settle in the bassinet. I'm still sleeping on the couch so I didn't know until I went to our bedroom this morning. Apparently it went well and oh said he wasn't as nervous about it as he thought he would be. I'm still hoping he'll sleep mostly in his bassinet, but I guess when your desperate for sleep, you do what you have to do! 

AFM- I ended up spending last night in the ER. I was feeling really sick yesterday and my temp spiked really high so oh insisted I go to the ER. Apparently I have a post-op infection. They're thinking endometritis due to my water being broke for 16 hours before the c-section. They aren't totally sure though as test results will take a few days. Either way, I'm on two different antibiotics and hoping this will clear it up quickly. I don't want this infection setting me back in recovering from the section!


----------



## Lisa85

Kasey, they thought i might have endometritis as well. It never got diagnosed officially but from the pain and extra bleeding i had after i came home pointed to that. Some antibiotics and time was all i needed.
I can't remember... are you breastfeeding? I believe having issues after the op was what caused my milk supply to stop/slow down. So keep an eye on it.
Hope you get better soon! :hugs:


----------



## KLMenke

I'm at the hospital now ladies! 2-3 min apart contractions, dilated to 5, & 100% effaced! Will be back soon to post pics! Eeeeeek!


----------



## vietmamsie

KLM - Wow! Your up! So excited! Your the last one! Can't wait to hear the birth story!

Anyone seen Morgan around BnB? Curious if she had her baby girl yet..

Kasey - I am so sorry about the infection... that sounds awful. Thats the worst part abut c-sections - there can be so many complications after. I hope you get better soon. Are you still in a lot of pain? What kind of meds are you on?

I was lucky and didn't get an infection, but I sure had a major scare... Since I have a flap of skin hanging down over the incision, it was getting a bit moist in there. The cut has totally healed, but the sweat/moisture was causing a bit of a funk. Luckily it was gone within a day of properly cleaning it out and letting it dry. Now I have to make sure it is totally dried out and wash it many times a day. Now that I am wearing corsets and some shapewear tanks, the flap is pulled back allowing it to breath better. My mom is getting me the Belly Bandit as well, so hopefully a few weeks of that will really pull everything back into place!

More on bed sharing - The way I see it with babies is that they spent the last 9 months warm right inside you, so it seems totally normal that they would want to stay near you the first few weeks/months. It would just be more comfortable to hear your heartbeat and be so near to food. The best part is once your baby can actually manage latching on by him/her self in the dark... lucy doesn't have it quite down perfectly, but once I get her on, I can just go back to sleep and she just does her thing until she falls asleep. So go for it! Sleep with your baby on you!


----------



## Lisa85

I went and found Morgan... she's in labour at the moment sounds like--->
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-buddies/1998023-ttc-beyond-952.html#post32429649

Vietmamsie, hope the flap heals nicely for you.
Sharing your bed with Lucy sounds lovely. It does sounds a lot easier for BF at night and lots of cuddle time. :)

KLmenke, hope you have your little one in your arms now!! :hugs:


----------



## Lisa85

How is everyone going? Are you getting enough sleep?

I had my first mothers group yesterday... i was really surprised how lovely all the girls were. I went in thinking if i can connect with at least one woman i will be happy but everyone was really nice and i think its going to be a great group with lots of ladies i could make good friends with.


----------



## Kasey84

Lisa- I think I have more pain and bleeding then I should at this point so I'm thinking endometritis too. I was pumping, but between a low supply, the section and the infection, it became too stressful and he's now formula fed. Where did you feel the pain? 

It's nice that you connected with others at the mothers group. I can't wait to get out and her involved with groups! 

Vietmamsie- I still have pain. More then I think I should, though it is manageable. I'm taking two different antibiotics for 7 days along with pain meds and something to keep my fever down. I can barely keep it all straight! Hope your incision heals well! 

I had the staples in my incision taken out today. Apparently there's an area that's not completely closed yet. The nurse out some sterile strips on to keep it closed and said not be concerned. It kind if freaks me out though and I'm afraid that it won't close properly. Anyone experience this?


----------



## vietmamsie

Kasey - I guess I have been very lucky with my incision - they didn't use staples, which I think just cause more problems from what I have heard. They used stitches and skin glue on me. I still have some tenderness, usually when trying to get from laying to upright, but other than that I am pretty good. I have a feeling I will learn about the limitations post section once I get back to my yoga routine and trying to work out.

Lisa - your mothers group sounds fun! I want to join one as well!


----------



## Lisa85

Kasey, i had dissolvable stitches. The two edges to longer to heal but are looking pretty good now. Sometimes the scar feels a bit tight on the sides but I'm sure that will go. Im surprised how good its looking so far. Id be happy to post a picture if anyone wants to see.


----------



## Lisa85

She smiles at me now!!!! <3
 



Attached Files:







smile.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## KLMenke

Hey ladies! Sounds like everyone is doing well! Here's our birth story:

I started feeling regular contractions Saturday night at about 10:30pm, and over night they were close enough to time and keep me up. At 6:30am on Sunday, I had the bloody show, and contractions were 5-7 mins apart for an hour straight and that's when the dr wanted me to go in. I woke up dh at 7am and hopped in the shower and called labor and delivery. They told me they'd prefer the contractions to be 2-3 mins apart, told me to try taking a warm bath, tylenol, and relaxing to see if they slow down.... and sure enough they did. I was able to take two solid naps during the day. The contractions started up again Sunday night into the morning, preventing me from sleeping again. They became painful and closer together on Monday, and I was timing them again in the afternoon, and by 5pm I had one that brought me to tears so dh said enough is enough, we need to go in.

We got to the hospital Monday at about 6:45pm, they hooked me up and started everything fairly quickly. I was already at 4cm and 90% effaced. I eventually got an epidural and went from 6cm to 10cm fairly quickly. I was able to doze off a few times which was nice since I was so exhausted! Tuesday morning at about 4:30am, I started to push and she was born at 7:44am!

Baby Madison was 5lbs 11oz, 19.5 inches long.. and so adorable! Shes breastfeeding like a champ and only cries when shes hungry. We are on cloud 9!!

We get to go home from the hospital today, so we are looking forward to getting into the swing of things. Ill attach a picture of our sweet girl!


----------



## KLMenke

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







2014042995202009.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Karinama98

KLMenke: Congrats! I was surprised in my situation how quickly I fully dilated once I got the epidural. I always thought it would potentially slow things down. Did you have any tearing during delivery? If so, how did they treat it? 

Vietmamsie: I give you a lot of credit cosleeping with your LO. The last few mornings though I will admit I have woken up, fed her in my bed instead of taking her to her room and then just placed her on my chest and fell back to sleep for a short while. The problem with her being there is I just don't want to move. She's so nice and warm and comfy. :)

Lisa: It's all good about the terminology. I know the States here usually are a lot different words we use to describe something that the majority of the world might use. At least I had a slight inkling as to what you were talking about. But we did end up trying a pacifier yesterday during one of her crying sprees. It did help a bit, but she doesn't keep it in her mouth fairly long at all. 

Kasey: Hope the infection goes away quickly. That doesn't sound fun at all. :(

AFM: After last week's appointment where Amber didn't gain as much weight as the physician wanted, we've been adding some rice cereal to her bottles (expressed breast milk mostly with maybe a bottle of formula a day). Since the change, I can see she is gaining some weight, but it has definitely increased her gas issues. This has been making for really hard nights. Last night was the first time DH got to experience her crying for 2 hours and he looked panicked. I told him it wasn't the first time she's been like that and I took over so he could get to bed. Poor LO. She looks like she's in such pain.

But I'm also finding she does not like it when we're not holding her for short periods of time. I can barely get myself something to eat because she wants to be held all the time (she's too small still for a front carrier at this point). 

I've also been noticing my milk supply is decreasing slightly, and I'm not sure if that's because I'm mostly expressing my milk vs having her latch and eat. We are also having to give her a vitamin drop because she is mostly on the breast milk instead of formula, and I really don't think she's a fan of it.

The other thing I noticed this week was the lovely vaginal delivery hemorrhoids that come with it. I was wondering when going to the bathroom why I had a burning sensation after going with a little bit of blood, but then when in the shower I felt it. Luckily with my job I've done research about hemorrhoids so I knew what they looked like without having to find a mirror to look. So I got myself some Preparation H to try to treat it. Thankfully it's gotten better. The day I realized the issue I had a hard time sitting all day before I tried the cream.

And tonight I get to leave the house for a few hours. When we went to this baby resale event a week before Amber was born a marketing group asked if we'd be interested in signing up to be part of marketing research projects/trials/etc. I got a call yesterday that they're looking to do a focus group tonight about how new mom's did pediatrician research before their babies were born. It's paying $75 USD for two hours of time. Figured that money could definitely be used for diapers or whatever we need for her.


----------



## Kasey84

KLMenke- Congrats!! She's beautiful!! Glad to hear all is going well. Hope your all settled away at home now :) 

Lisa- What a smile! So cute! That would melt anyone's heart! 

Karina- I had some issues with hemmrhiods during pregnancy so I feel for you! Not fun at all. Glad it's getting better. 

AFM- Left the house for the first time today since my trip to the ER for the infection. We went to have some professional newborn photos done. Cannot wait to see the results! It did wipe me out though. 

When did you section ladies feel you could safely bend over? I'm still having trouble with that so if I drop something it has to stay there until someone else can pick it up. So frustrating!


----------



## vietmamsie

KLM - She is beautiful! Congrats! Can't wait to hear more! Keep us posted!

Karina - I have ha hemmrhoid problems as well. They started in early pregnancy, but i kept them under control with a high fiber diet. Post section, I have been very irregular and in the last few days they have become a painful issue again. Unfortunately they had to take out my intestines during my section (not sure if they do this for everyone) and it has caused some problems in the whole pooping department... none of it very fun!

Kasey - I think it was at about two weeks that I was doing everything again... squatting, bending over, dancing with Lucy, doing the stairs easily.


----------



## Lisa85

KLM, Congratulations! So glad the breastfeeding is going well. Enjoy your going home with her and let us know how you go.

Karina, my doctor gave me a drug called domperidone to help increase my milk supply... it didn't work for me but I'm told its usually pretty good. My supply was crap to begin with.
Sorry about the haemorrhoids. I hope they clear up soon
Thats pretty good getting $75 for a bit of research. Well done. I won a wallet from a brand i like the other day from doing an online survey!! :happy dance:

Kasey, Cute avatar pic!! :)
Looking forward to seeing your pics if you're going to share any. I still have rec'd mine yet. We have picked which ones we want but she hasn't sent them out yet.
I think it was about a week or two also that i was fairly comfortable bending over. From what the nurses have said to me though i think mine incision is healing very fast. When the midwife came out to our house on day two home she just assumed i had had a natural delivery because i was up and doing things when she arrived.

Vietmamsie, How are you and the lovely Lucy going? 

AFM - Elena is getting more fussy and harder to settle now that she's getting older. Im trying to implement a routine to help her not get over tired. She seems to have trouble staying asleep now.
I ordered a baby monitor today so i can start putting her in her room. She seems to wake up to certain noises now so her room will be quieter.


----------



## vietmamsie

Thanks Lisa! Lucy is wonderful. However we have fussy nights as well. I try to start our bedtime routine around 6, but sometime it starts later. Need to get more consistent with that... After her bath we usually feed for HOURS. I try to do massage and to settle her other ways, but there is usually a lot of crying and boob time. Once she's out (anywhere from 10-12 pm) she sleeps until noon with maybe 2-3 short feeds. I don't mind it for now. I usually get up at her last feed, so then have a few hours to do things around the house before she is up. there are usually 2 wakeful alert 4 hour periods for her... the early one we play a lot, but the later one before bed is the fussy one. I think I just need to learn more methods of settling her for bed...


----------



## Lisa85

Vietmamsie, I'm currently giving the "save our sleep" book routine a go. The routine it recommends is very similar to what she was already doing naturally so its working well for us so far. The book has a lot of info but i can send you a few little snippets of the routine it recommends for BF baby of lucy's age if you like and see if its something you would be interested in. 
Can i ask what stuff you use to wash her? i keep getting told different products to use an then someone else says don't use that it has (insert bad ingredient here) use this. I don't know what to use anymore!!


----------



## vietmamsie

We are interested! Last night she went crazy until 1am! I felt like a zombie doing the "happiest baby on the block" methods... nearly collapsed i was so tired! but it worked! however we ended up sleeping in the living room on the sofa AGAIN which I hate to do. Hoping tonight goes better, but really glad that DH only works one morning this next week in case we have a bad week. not complaining about the 10 hours of sleep i got... just wish they had started earlier without all the crying!

As for soap... we are using pureen head to toe wash right now. can't get good stuff here, but my mom is bringing burts bees products when she comes in two weeks.


----------



## IcePrincess

Hi ladies
We are so busy. Finalizing the things for the new house and major cluster feeder. Last night she slept for 4.5 hours ate then slept 4 hours... So I'm refreshed today! 
Karinama - yep no meds at all totally natural birth. 
This second time around recover seemed so quick. Hardly no pain down below after a few days. I thankfully didn't gain any weight while pregnant. 5 days after giving birth I was under my prepregnancy weight but I'm a curvy girl so I have been on a weight loss journey for years. Overall since 2009 I've lost over 130lbs and kept it off (even after having 2 babies in those years). 

Hope you all are doing ok!

Question for you moms that are using formula... How much do your babies drink at a feeding? 

I'm making breast milk but cannot pump worth anything. Only mLs come out.


----------



## Lisa85

Vietmamsie, I've attached the schedule for Lucy's age. I know you sleep with Lucy so I think the book says you don't have to let your baby self settle. That's just what she recommends. I never read the BFing ones. They are a bit different to bottle fed babies. 
I bet you're excited about your mum coming!!

Ice, congrats on being back to your pre pregnancy weight!
We are bottle feeding... Elena is 7 weeks and I make up 180ml per feed and she will drink about 100ml at a minimum but average is about 150ml. She might fully finish one bottle a day. She definitely varies from day to day though. Some days she won't drink much and then the next day she will finish nearly all 5 bottles a day.


----------



## Lisa85

.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Lisa85

..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Kasey84

Ice- Hope the final preparations for the new home are going well! Right now Luke is taking 60ml every 3 hours. We've had some issues with gas, vomiting and constipation, so we've had to switch formulas and very slowly increase his intake. 

Our photographer sent us a sneak peek of Luke's professional photos! Love it!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Brieanna

Kasey-Beautiful picture of Luke! I haven't done any professional pictures for my lo yet, but seeing yours might just make figure out how to get the extra money! sorry to hear about your long recovery. Every c-section is different and healing can take varying amounts of time. Although my first was a horrible experience and took ages to heal (I couldn't even walk up steps after 6 weeks) my second was better for me, but seems to be worse than other people I have read about. I can't bend over and feel a burning pain above my incision line and numbness underneath (probably nerves). I also have sharp stabbing pains every once in awhile out of the blue when I turn certain ways and if I overdo it I definitely feel it, but it is hard not to overdo it, lol! I only got 2 days of pain meds but have been taking ibuprofen as often as I can, which is crazy for me because I usually HATE taking medicine and will avoid it at all costs normally.

Iceprincess- Congrats on your birth and your weight loss (not just with this baby)! I have always struggled with weight so understand how hard that is. I am glad you had such a great recovery too! Keelan is doing a lot of cluster feeding now so I understand how that is.

Lisa- Has Elena settled into any schedule? I will have to look up the "save our sleep" book because I let dd run the show when she was born but now that I have 2 that is not really an option and we have to do something so we can get a bit of sleep, lol! There are lots of soaps out there that don't use parabens, sulfates and other icky stuff so it is so hard to chose! DD had really bad cradle cap so after trying loads we settled on "clean kids naturally" https://www.gabrielcosmeticsinc.com/index.cfm/category/4/clean-kids.cfm and used the pink bottle, mainly because it can be used as both a body wash and shampoo and it is not insanely expensive, but that is just what works for us.

Vietmamsie-I am bedsharing too, but I really never thought I would do it again, lol. I didn't start with dd until she was 4 months old, but either Keelan sleeps in my arms or right next to me! I have tried putting him into his bed but he will have none of it,lol. Lucy sounds similar to Keelan about being fussy at night for several hours. I can't figure out what is wrong and he ends up attached to my boob for hours before settling too. Sometimes it ends up being gas but sometimes I have no idea. It sounds like Lucy is getting a schedule too with being awake which is great because then she will start interacting more which is so much fun! I have to admit that I would not get up early like you though, lol. If Joemy and Keelan are both asleep at the same time I am taking a nap instead of doing housework, lol. I am still bfing my dd which has made it hard. She always wants to nurse at the same time as ds and it is hard to explain to her that he needs it more.

KLmenke-Thank you for the birth story! Congrats on Madison and I am happy breastfeeding is going so great! I hope everything is going great for you at home, the first few weeks can be crazy!

Karina-Congrats on the 75$! Sorry Amber isn't gaining weight fast enough. Keelan gets gas sometimes too and it is hard trying to figure out what I am eating to give it to him. I feel so bad when he screams and screams then lets out a big fart and is fine so I know it was gas. What do you do for gas? 
Keelan likes to be held all the time too. I "spoiled" (I know it's not really possible to spoil a baby) him for the first few weeks because at the hospital he was in my room the whole time and always slept in my arms and when we went home he slept in my arms in the recliner because I couldn't get up by myself easily or lie down in the bed with my incision so it was easier to hold him all night in the recliner. Now even though his bed is next to ours he doesn't like being anywhere but in my arms and I can't even get up to pee without him screaming! Do you think Amber will like any slings or wraps? She is still little, but maybe the moby would work? I have a moby, seven sling and mei tai and so far Keelan doesn't like any of them but I am going to have to get him used to something because I am not able to do anything all day (except hold and feed him) and I feel so guilty things aren't getting done. As for the vitamin drops, for dd I used something called "Ddrops" https://www.ddrops.ca/baby-ddrops400ic.php which is only vitamin d without all the artificial colors and flavors some of the stuff has, plus it is only one drop! I put it one on my nipple and she never had any problems. My doctor told me to start after dd was 6 months old, BUT I live in Texas where we all get sun exposure just by going outside to check the mail, lol. I used kellymom.com a lot for any breastfeeding issues https://kellymom.com/nutrition/vitamins/vitamin-d/ (I linked to the vitamin section, but the whole site is great) and also the breastfeeding section on this site.

Lindsay-I am glad Rowan is gaining weight. It seems so hard to manage with no sleep but somehow we do it! It is fun when babies start to get more alert and interactive! 

Ebony-Hopefully you get some sleep soon! It is hard to do, but a happy baby means a happy mommy!


----------



## Lisa85

Brienna, if you have an iPhone or iPad i bought the "save our sleep" book on the ibooks app for $11.99. The routine is working well for Elena but she was on a very similar routine naturally so it was quite easy to just adjust the times. If i stick pretty much to the timings it recommends she is an angel all day and night but today she had a bit of gas pain which stuff up our night time routine and she took two hours fussing to go to sleep. Elena has always slept well in her bed as well so that made the routine a lot easier.
Thanks for the recommendation on the wash to use. Ill have to see if they sell that one here. I tried just using coconut oil in the water last night but i didn't like how slippery it made her and she didn't smell like my baby. 
Sorry your c section recovery isn't going so well. I hope you heal soon. I have trouble getting up off the couch with my stomach muscle separation... it does make life hard. 

Kasey, What a beautiful picture!! Cant wait to see the rest. I should be getting all of mine tomorrow!!

AFM - i was watching game of thrones last night... i can't handle seeing babies cry on TV anymore. I can tell what kind of cry it is and i know the baby is really upset. Their cries hurt me and i want to go and pick them up.

Is anyone going to take their baby to the hair salon? i have appointment on Friday and I'm feeling a little uneasy about taking her but i feel more uneasy leaving her with someone.


----------



## vietmamsie

lisa- thanks for the attachments. i feel like that is a bit too structured for us... we are really letting lucy dictate what she needs and doing the whole baby led thing. however, it did give me some insight on how much sleep she needs and gave me a few ideas... so than you!

kasey and brianna - i am sorry your recovery has been so intense. I hope it gets better from here. I have my first follow up appt at the hospital since surgery on thursday. I hope i get the go ahead for everything, but also worried about some tenderness i have had on one side. Are you all still bleeding? I wasn't much the last week or so, but then yesterday i had some bloody discharge. Wondering if it was just from having such a big day yesterday or what.... can't help but be a little worried!

btw - luke looks so cute!

We made it out to one of the mothers groups here and it was so nice just to get to talk about my girl without feeling guilty... very few of my friends have babies, so i don't want to be "that friend" that just goes on and on about her kid! After we met up with my girlfriend that has a baby... good times! it felt so nice just to have a partner in breastfeeding in public and talk about our girls. I think it will be a new monday routine!

oh got to weigh lucy at the mothers group... she is up one kilo from her birth weight! She was back at her birth weight at day 9... so that means she is eating like a champ!


----------



## Lisa85

Does the pill make anyone else crazy?! I've tried so any over the years and eventually gave up coz I couldn't find one that didn't make me insane. OH and I just did pull put method coz we didn't care if we got pregnant but now I'm not allowed to get pregnant for at least a year so we have to be more careful. 
I've been on the pill for about 10 days now and I can already feel it affecting me. I'm getting irrationally mad at little things. I hate this feeling so much that I want to stop the pill already. It's making me long to be pregnant again so I don't have to feel this way. 

Vietmamsie, I had a small amount of bleeding for about 5 weeks and then my period slowly started at 6 weeks and I've had my period now for 2 weeks! Sucks!


----------



## Kasey84

Vietmamsie- I'm still having some bleeding, though it's more like pink spotting with the occasion "gush" (sorry tmi)!

Lisa- I'm reluctant to take BC pill again. It didn't make me crazy or anything, but when I stopped it in order to start ttc, it took so so long for my period to come and to be regular. It just seemed to have a wacky effect on my body, which I'd like to avoid. I have no idea what BC method to use now...

Looking forward to seeing Elena's professional pics if your sharing :) I'll post some more of Luke whenever I get them back

Luke had his first follow up dr appt today. He's gained weight and all looks well :) I can't remember if I already mentioned that the source of my infection appears to be my incision, but anyway the dr said it's looking better. My temps are still low grade fever though so I have to keep checking and if they don't go back to normal in a few days it's back to the hospital again. Getting so frustrated with this!


----------



## Lisa85

My baby girl rolled over on her own today!!! Proud mum moment!! :cloud9:

Kasey, im glad the infection isn't anything to serious. Hope it clears up so you don't have to go back to hospital.
The pill is the worst. Im going to make sure i exercise to try and improve my mood but if not i might try the implanon. 

Heres elena professional pics...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2453.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 4









IMG_2471.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 5









IMG_2476.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 4









IMG_2527.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 3









IMG_2550.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lisa85

..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2577.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 2









IMG_2584.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 2









IMG_2592.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 4









IMG_2605.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 3









IMG_2621.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## vietmamsie

lisa- those are so cute! now i am wishing i had done some...

As far as bleeding, same - pink spotting. But the last two days it seems to be more than it was. I guess its good I'm going to the doctor!

having a dilemma - going to my appointment alone tomorrow but we don't have a stroller. I want to get her an umbrella stroller, but know she is still too small for that. had been hoping to avoid the whole massive pram thing. Should i just get the umbrella stroller anyways? would it be safe to bring her in the carrier then just set her in the stroller for my examination? Or should i ask a friend to come with me?


----------



## Lisa85

Vietmamsie, the only way to do it would be with a pram or take a friend. 
Taking a friend might be easier if you don't want to buy pram yet.


----------



## vietmamsie

my girlfriend thinks that they can just bring down a little basinet from the nursery. Looked at strollers today and found one i like, but it was a bit expensive... $200. super light weight, folds down and pops up one handed. doesn't fold down too small, but since its only 3 kilos, that doesn't matter as much. I think it would fit her well for a year or two. What do you guys think? how much was yours? I plan to carry her in the carrier mostly, but it would be nice for when we go to the gym... its a small one in a hotel... I could have her right next to me at the treadmill.


----------



## Lindsay109

I'm glad I'm not the only one having fussy evenings - Rowan typically goes to sleep (in his crib) around 10:30 - 11 and for a few hours before that he just wants to be held, and nurse. I've been getting myself all ready for bed early so that I can hop into bed as soon as he's out. I've also started bringing him to bed with me when he wakes up for his first feed (around 1 - 2am ish) - it has made a world of difference. I can feed him without fully waking up, and he just falls asleep when he's done. The only downside is that hubby has been sleeping in the spare room to give us a little more space (although I'm sure he gets more sleep that way too as there's no noise). In any case, I'm feeling a bit more rested.

Kasey, sorry to hear about your post-op infection and incision issue! I hope your fever goes away soon so you don't have to go back to the hospital! What a beautiful photo of Luke! All these photos are making me wish we had done some professional newborn photos.

Lisa, I love the pic of Elena smiling! Too cute!! Rowan is starting to smile now too, but I haven't been able to catch it on camera yet :) What do you think you'll do about the hair salon? We left Rowan with my parents for a couple hours this weekend - it was my first time out without him and it felt very strange, I kept wondering how he was doing. I totally understand your feelings on the pill - I have no intention of going back on hormonal birth control. Not sure yet what we're going to do, but I am going to look into options. Beautiful photos of Elena!

Vietmamsie, your mothers group sounds nice, I've been looking into what's available here as I get clearance to drive again on monday and hubby will be back to work full time so I think I'm going to need a few more things to do. Hopefully your bleeding is nothing to be worried about, mine only stopped a day or two ago - I was surprised how long it lasted. Glad to hear Lucy is gaining weight well :)

KLM, congrats on Madisons arrival!! She's a real cutie! How are you getting on at home now?

Karina, Rowan also wants to be held most of the time and I've had some good success with the moby wrap - he is happy in there, and I can move around and get things done. Might be something to try. I hope your milk supply issues improve!

As for me, Rowan is doing well - we just discovered how to nurse in the moby wrap today and I feel like I've been liberated from the couch!! lol He seems to want to eat a lot - usually every 1.5 - 2 hours during the day. For those of you who are also breastfeeding, how often are your LO's eating? I have no idea what's normal for a 5 week old baby, but I'm just going along with what he wants.


----------



## Kasey84

Lisa- I love Elena's pictures. Beautiful! 

Vietmamsie- My bleeding seems to have picked back up again today...maybe it's common for the bleeding to slow down and then have some days where it's heavy again? Let me know what your dr says about it.


----------



## Brieanna

Lindsay- i am exclusively breastfeeding and he eats every 1.5 hours or so. The longest is 3 hours and I have heard it is just cluster feeding to get the supply up for a growth spurt.:)


----------



## Brieanna

Vieamsie- my bleeding has been off and on for the last few weeks but nothing heavy since 14 days or so. With dd it did the same thing and the doctor was never concerned.


----------



## Brieanna

Lisa-i dont use the pill anymore because I didn't like what the hormones did to me (I gained a ton of weight and felt like crap,lol). We use something called conceptrol (basically spermicide) although we havent dtd since lo got here!


----------



## Lindsay109

Thanks Brieanna! Good to know others are feeding that often too, I was wondering if it was too often (I am also exclusively breastfeeding and feeding on demand) but sounds like its in the realm of normal :)


----------



## vietmamsie

Also breastfeeding on demand. During the day its every 2-3 hours, at night its every 3-4 hours and in the evening she cluster feeds until bed time - sometimes for 6 hours. I think its to build up supply early on, it's pretty intense and i have questioned if its normal, but she's gaining weight and seems happy. Evening fussiness is only quelled by the boob!

Had my appt and everything looks great! my uterus has shrunk almost all the way back down. I guess the bleeding is because I breastfeed... the uterus contracts and pushes out a bit more of whatever is left up in there. Nothing to worry about! I have the all clear to go back to all regular activities in 3 weeks. Think i might try to get in a few light yoga sessions at home now that all looks good. plus going to the gym to walk a few times a week.

Anyone else freaked out about dtd again?


----------



## vietmamsie

oh! I have lost 15kg! only 10kg more until i'm back at a comfortable weight!


----------



## Lisa85

Am i the only one thats exclusively formula feeding?

Vietmamsie, congrats on the weight loss... mine doesn't seem to be budging yet. i lost 10kg in the first week and I've only lost like 2kg in the last 7 weeks. :(
We have dtd a few times around the 6 week mark and it was fine... no issues. I thought it might hurt a bit but it didn't. Ive now had my period for 2 weeks now though so i can't wait for it to go. 
We couldn't dtd since 20 weeks so its been a long time!!!!! :blush:
My pram was pretty expensive... like $1280 AUD :blush: its the trendy one here! haha i got the Bugaboo Cameleon

Lindsay, i am taking her to the hair salon today. Hopefully it goes ok. Im pretty friendly with the girl that does my hair so it should be fine.
As long as Rowan is putting on weight you're fine. Demand feeding is the way to go in my books!!

Thanks Kasey. How are you going?

Brieanna, spermicide doesn't really seem to be common here. I haven't heard of any of my friends using it.

AFM - Im sick!!!! :cry:

Elena wants food... gotta go!!


----------



## Kasey84

Vietmamsie- Congrats on the weight loss! I've lost almost all of my pregnancy weight. I've got 4 more pounds to go. I think the infection/lack of appetite has something to do with that! Glad your appt went well! You must be happy that you can soon get back to regular activities! 

I'm def a little freaked out about dtd again. I think I'm still a long ways from being ready for that anyway! 

Lisa- I'm starting to feel much better. My temps are finally coming down which I'm taking as a sign that my infection is clearing :) Hope you feel better soon! 

Luke is exclusively formula fed now too.


----------



## Lisa85

Where is everyone?!? How's things going?


----------



## Kasey84

Things are ok here. Had a follow up appt today with the OB I saw in the ER for my infection. My incision is looking good and I finished my antibiotics today. Thank god I'm finally on the mend. The area is still pretty sore but I guess that's because healing was a little delayed from the infection. 

I'm struggling a little with baby blues still. Today is ok, but yesterday was rough. I'm frustrated that I still can't do some things for myself and that I still need help caring for Luke. My oh works long hours so my mom helps out. I feel really guilty that I can't manage him all the time on my own yet. Everyone keeps telling me it's normal because I'm still healing but I keep worrying that I'll never get the hang of it even after I'm fully recovered. 

How is everything with you Lisa?


----------



## vietmamsie

kasey -- sorry your feeling like that... I think motherhood is a huge adjustment for all of us, throw recovering from c-section complications in the mix and its that much harder. I hope you feel better soon - it will help you get you head around this whole mothering thing better! Don't worry, you can do it on your own when you have your health! In the mean time take advantage of all the help. I know I could have used it in the early days!

Lisa - I'm here! My parents just came into town so i will be pretty busy for the next two weeks, but will try to hop on when i can!


----------



## paintrider89

vietmamsie said:


> Also breastfeeding on demand. During the day its every 2-3 hours, at night its every 3-4 hours and in the evening she cluster feeds until bed time - sometimes for 6 hours. I think its to build up supply early on, it's pretty intense and i have questioned if its normal, but she's gaining weight and seems happy. Evening fussiness is only quelled by the boob!
> 
> Had my appt and everything looks great! my uterus has shrunk almost all the way back down. I guess the bleeding is because I breastfeed... the uterus contracts and pushes out a bit more of whatever is left up in there. Nothing to worry about! I have the all clear to go back to all regular activities in 3 weeks. Think i might try to get in a few light yoga sessions at home now that all looks good. plus going to the gym to walk a few times a week.
> 
> Anyone else freaked out about dtd again?

I have DTD again...:dohh:

And for me, it was amazing :haha:


----------



## Kasey84

Thanks Vietmamsie- I've been doing better emotionally and physically these past couple of days so I'm hoping that's a good sign. Hope your enjoying time with your family! You must be so happy to have them visiting :)


----------



## Karinama98

Hi everyone....

It's been a while since I've been around. Amber keeps me busy all day every day so to get on has been really difficult. 

Things here overall have been an up and down rollercoaster these last few weeks. We've definitely come to find that she most likely has colic. I was in denial about it for a while because my husband was a colicy baby and I heard the horror stories from his parents. It's most likely from gas issues, which I did call her pediatrician on Friday to discuss it - we're trying gas drops and probiotics. She is breastfeeding 90% of the time with the other 10% of the time being a formula specific for colic/gas (given before bedtime). She let's us sleep throughout the night other than to feed 1-2xs, but the daytime is really difficult at times. I know some of you noted giving your babies gripe water, so I'd be interested in hearing how well it worked for you all.

I have my 6 week follow up on Friday, and am looking forward to finally getting an evaluation of how my healing has been below from the episiotomy. I'm in debate as to which type of contraception option I'll be looking into. I have a history of ovarian cysts (not PCOS thankfully), which was why I was on a more estrogen-based pill, but with breastfeeding it looks like I'd need to be on a progesterone pill. I might look at depo privera. 

As for DTD...I still have no interest in it all. I have no drive, and have been feeling slightly distant from DH. It's partially from some financial stuff, but we haven't spent much quality time together at all since Amber has come into our lives. Plus with the episiotomy scar, I'm afraid of how things are going to feel since I've read it may hurt for a while. 

Hoping everyone is doing well otherwise. :)


----------



## vietmamsie

Sorry to hear that Amber has colic- that just sounds awful. I would not be able to take it!

My parents vist has been interesting... I don't really think they like babies very much and their calming techniques are very different from ours. they think she needs to cry it out in a stroller while we prefer to hold her and take a more active approach (bouncing, shushing, swinging, etc). They are really good with her when she is happy, but not so helpful when she's cranky. Unfortunately over stimulation and tons of outings has lead to many missed naps and delayed feedings. We have had a very cranky baby on our hands! 5 days in i had to take a step back and just ask them to come over when they want to see her and stay home for the most part. Wise choice and we all seem happier. I can't handle it when she cries, so this is much better!

My in-laws are coming at the end of June, I feel so worn out from my parents visit... I hope I have recovered by the time they come! She will be 3 months then, so hopefully it will be easier! Just need to get through this last few days!

I have started pumping off a feed a day to help build supply and make a little milk stash incase we need it. I actually don't mind pumping and am happy she takes a bottle! My mom has loved feeding her a bottle every few days too which is nice! When the leave I will have DH give a bottle now and again. She is a really big eater and can get through 3 oz in minutes... Then get right on the boob and keep on going!

Nights have gotten WAY better in the past few weeks. We were having crazy cluster feeding and crying until midnight for about a week around 3 weeks old. Since then we have only had one bad night and I have figured out how to settle her and stared a more predictable night time routine that helps a lot! Even through these cranky days since my parents have been here, nights have been good!

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Lisa85

Hey ladies!
Great to hear the updates!

Karina, the gripe water didn't do much for Elena. I tried infacol wind drops the other day and they worked well for the wind but I think they gave her a bit of reflux. 
Hopefully the colic doesn't get to bad. 
We were talking about DTD in mothers group the other day and the ladies that had natural births said it wasn't as bad as they thought it would be and one even said it was better! Lol

Vietmamsie, sounds a bit stressful having the family there. I've only had people stay for two days at a time and that was annoying enough. It's hard watching other people try to settle our babies. I try to tell them little tips on how I do it but they never listen and just keep doing what they want. 
I'm glad the night times are better. 

AFM - Elena has had a quite fussy 2 weeks. She's lost her appetite and is only drinking half her bottles twice as often so we are up and down all day but she's still sleeping great at night. She was much better today so I hope that means my well behaved baby is coming back.


----------



## Lisa85

Me and Elena
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Karinama98

Lisa - thanks for the info about your experience with gripe water. I think if we actually give her the gas drops regularly like we should we'd have better results. I think it's a matter of us remembering to give it to her. lol And your pic is cute. :)

AFM - Decided to try out a mommy group in the area after hearing a few of you all trying them out. I'm not sure how I felt about the one I tried out at the hospital we delivered at. The group was way too big - maybe 25-30 moms with their babies. They did a round circle where everyone said who they were, baby name, where they're from, what's going well and what's not going well. The concept was pretty good, but unfortunately the mom's who are regulars there that know each other pretty well kept talking the entire time so you couldn't hear anyone else talk. It was extremely over stimulating for me, especially since I've been in the house for 6 weeks straight by myself practically.

They also did a weigh check thing, which we were curious about since baby girl hasn't had a check since her 2 week appointment. I was shocked as she hasn't gained much weight since that appointment (or at least not as much as I thought she would have). For being 6 weeks old she was at 7 lbs 14 ozs with all of her clothes on - her pediatrician usually weighs her completely naked. I'm just hoping the scale they weighed her on yesterday was just a little off because that would mean would have potentially only gained 13 ozs in 4 weeks. That seems quite low to me.

I also started developing issues with my left thumb last week. I thought it was just because I drove a long distance with her to go to my mom's place, but it's gotten worse. Upon looking it up it's call "Mommy's Thumb" (or technically de Quervain's tendonitis). I got myself a thumb/wrist brace yesterday and find it really odd trying to pick her up now. But at the mommy group yesterday I mentioned it as one of my issues and one woman there was big on me trying to treat it now as she has it too, but it's all the way from her wrist up to the middle of her forearm - her brace looked heavy duty. Anyone else having this type of issue?


----------



## Kasey84

Karina- Sorry to hear that Amber has colic. I hope it doesn't last long. Luke has some gas issues as well and we have been using the gas drops which seem to help. I haven't been to any mom groups yet, but I can see why a group that large would overwhelm you. I wouldn't be able to handle that! I've heard of mothers thumb, but haven't experienced it. Hopefully it doesn't cause you to much trouble.!

Vietmamsie- Glad to hear your nights are getting better. Are your parents still visiting? I can see how it would be hard, especially when they have different child care ideas. Good luck with your in laws visiting! 

Lisa- Sorry to hear that Elena has been fussy, but yay for sleeping well at night :) Beautiful picture of you both! 

AFM- feeling better everyday and have finally gotten outside the house a few times to the grocery store, mall etc. I've found that Luke has been a little fussy these past few days. He's awake more now during the day and fights sleep. The good thing about this is that he sleeps longer at night, but the downside is that I'm having to amuse him more throughout the day and can't seem to get anything done around the house! It's hard to keep a 4 week old amused! As for dtd, I'm def nervous about it. I have my check up with the dr in the next couple of weeks. Curious to see what he says. I know I don't feel up to dtd yet, so wondering what difference a couple of more weeks will make. For those of you who have dtd/been intimate, how did you feel about you oh seeing you? I'm having some issues with the changes to my body. If anyone else has felt the same, how did you deal with it? 

Here's more of Luke's professional pics:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 50.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Kasey84

Luke :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## vietmamsie

Lisa and Kasey - LOVE the pictures! Keep them coming! I am still posting on my tumblr everyday (https://themouseletandme.tumblr.com) so feel free to take a look!

On weight gain - Lucy was up exactly one kilo (2.2 pounds) at one month and I weighed her the other day on the scale with me, and it looks like she was up about 800 grams - right around 5.5kg. We won't have an accurate weigh in until her 2 month check, but I am guessing she will be at about 6kgs by them. She is a BIG eater and has grown a lot! She is out of all her newborn clothes and is in her three month clothes now.

My parents are leaving tomorrow, things got much better as the holiday went on... We got into a routine and the crying pretty much stopped. Also, Lucy has just grown up a lot! It is crazy how much they change day to day! She is so alert and active, curious and loves to look around. She has been fighting sleep during the days just so she can be around all of us... it is pretty cute when she goes down for a nap, but her eyes keep trying to stay open! 

My parents baby sat for us twice so far and will again tomorrow. I will miss having some trusted people around to look after our girl!

As for DTD, we were told to wait until the 2 month point, so we have another week or so. I honestly haven't thought about it much... We haven't had much time together and I sort of forget what DH and I did before this whole pregnancy and baby thing... I just have a hard time remembering our sexual relationship and feel like out relationship has changed. We have never been shy around each other and he has seen my bodies changes and tells me I am beautiful every day, so that makes me feel better about my stretch marks, saggy belly, mothers apron, long scar and BLACK BELLY BUTTON. Yes, you read that right.... My belly button turned black after giving birth (it was purple when I was pg)and it has stayed that way. It is very strange, but does't hurt or anything. I have no idea what happened, but I think it was just stretched too far and will never be the same.

But long story short, we need to figure out where we are at as far as our sexual relationship and after the whole trauma of pregnancy and birth, I think we might have to take it slow for a while. But we honestly just don't have time these days! I don't know when we will!

Hope everyone is doing well, need to get some sleep... headed to my schools graduation tomorrow without Lucy, it will be our longest period apart yet! Need to get up early to pump and make sure she is ok before I leave her!


----------



## vietmamsie

A little picture we took yesterday!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0480.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Kasey84

Beautiful picture Vietmamsie! Glad to hear that your parents visit got better! It must have been nice to have to get out knowing you had trusted babysitters there. 

I hear you about your relationship changing. Over the past 5 weeks we've been so focused on Luke, adjusting to parenthood, and dealing with my c-section complications that I think we forgot about each other. Over the past few days though it's like we finally woke up, noticed each other and said "oh yeah, we're still husband and wife, not just Luke's parents". I think we're both making an effort now to pay attention to each other and not just Luke. It's nice to start getting some of that back, but there's no doubt that things change when you go from a couple to a family of 3! 

We're also waiting on drs clearance before dtd. Thankfully my oh is also the type to remind me that he thinks I'm beautiful, but I still can't help but be self conscious about the changes to my body. I'm hoping that will get easier with time!


----------



## vietmamsie

I think we still have one more week before we are officially dr. cleared to dtd. The more I think about it (when I have a second to think about anything other than Lucy!) I think I am ready... just not sure when or where it will happen with the whole bed sharing situation!

We had another new family of three over for lunch today... our girls are only 5 days apart and it was so much fun to see them together and take some pictures. I love visiting with other mom friends, we can just gush about our babies the whole time and no one looks bored out of their mind!

I will say that Lucy looked pretty big compared to their baby and she is the younger one. I guess my boobs are working alright... she seems to be getting plenty to eat!


----------



## Kasey84

Bed sharing could definitely make dtd tricky! We bed share sometimes too when he is fussy and won't settle. Mostly though, be sleeps in his bassinet. I guess you find time/space somehow! 

It's funny how babies the same age can be so different. We recently had a friend visit with her lo who is about a week older then Luke. She was almost twice his size though! He isn't a real tiny baby either! It's amazing how quickly they grow. I see a change in him everyday. A couple of days ago he started to roll over from tummy to back. I don't know how typical that is for a 4 week old, but I was so excited!


----------



## vietmamsie

Rolling over already! Wow! That seems really early! Lucy can't do that yet. It was funny to compare the babies - Lucy was so much bigger and seemed more able to see/track us as we tried to get us to make them smile. But her friend was so vocal! Lucy doesn't coo much, but the other baby was talking and moving her mouth non stop and LOUD!

Its fun to see the differences, but also you can't help but start to compare and worry that yours isn't doing the same things!


----------



## Kasey84

It's definitely hard not to compare and worry. I'm always googling to see if Luke is meeting milestones...or if he is eating, sleeping, pooping, peeing enough or too much, etc. lol. In reality of course it's not straight forward and all babies are different. My mommy friends all say they do the same thing so it must be a mom thing!

I thought 4 weeks was pretty early to roll too! He's had a strong neck though since he was just a few days old. I remember the nurses at the hospital commenting on it. His arms and legs now have gotten strong, so when he's on his tummy he lifts his head and seems to use his arms and legs to push himself and roll. He's not that vocal yet either. He doesn't coo, though we do a lot of talking to him. He smiles, but I think it's more involuntary. I can't wait until he gives us a big intentional smile and laughs! Nothing like the sound of baby giggles :)


----------



## Lindsay109

Karina, sorry to hear that Amber may have colic, I hope you can find something that helps. We did try gripe water and found it helped for a short period of time, but it seemed to wear off quickly. In oour case it seems that the gas issues were due to Rowan swallowing too much air - it has vastly improved with changing his position when nursing, and burping him more frequently. I totally understand what you mean about feeling distant from DH, I am noticing the same thing. We've been trying to make an effort to pay more attention to each other, but sometimes its hard as Rowan takes a lot of our time and energy.

Lisa, I hope Elena's fussiness has continued to improve! Beautiful photo :) Your mommy group sounds nice - I think I should look into what's available around here.

Vietmamsie, glad to hear your nights are getting better! I'm still waiting for that to happen. I love all the photos of Lucy :) Shes a real cutie! Glad to hear your visit with your parents improved. I agree, it is hard when others have different ideas about what to do when baby cries.

Kasey, glad to hear you're feeling better and better! I don't get much done around the house either! Rowan has recently started enjoying lying on his back, and kicking and batting at toys (I hang them from the canopy on the pack and play) which gives me a few more minutes with my hands free. I know what you mean though, it can be hard to amuse them at times. Beautiful photos of Luke!!

As for DTD, we have not done that yet. I've been cleared by the doctor, but the biggest barrier is lack of time to ourselves.

Rowan is doing well, he's up to 9 lbs now and is starting to outgrow his newborn sized clothes :) He's started smiling and talking at everyone now, and he does this little pout lip that just kills me (I've attached a photo :) ). I've got to take him for his first set of shots on tuesday which I am not looking forward to! Has anyone done this yet, how did your LO's react?
 



Attached Files:







rowan.jpg
File size: 50.2 KB
Views: 1









Rowan 1.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Kasey84

Lindsay- Good to hear an update on you and Rowan. Glad he's doing well :) Luke doesn't get his needles until July 3rd...I have to say I'm not looking forward to it! Good luck...hope it goes well and doesn't bother Rowan...or mommy too much! 

Love the pictures! Rowan is adorable! Great little smile and I can see why the pout would kill you! Sure would melt your heart! 

Luke is just 5 weeks old today and already 10 pounds! He's too big now for newborn, but I find that some of the 0-3 month stuff is too big. He's a long and solid baby, but slim at the same time, so it's hard to find clothes that fit right.


----------



## vietmamsie

Rowan is so cute! Love that pout too!

Smiles are amazing and make everything so worth it! Lucy smiles all the time... even though this little cold (mostly just a stuffy nose) she has had the last two days.

I am pretty sure Lucy is already 12 pounds. She was 5.5 kilos when I weighed her the other day... pretty massive!


----------



## Kasey84

Just had to share these "smile" pics! Your right Vietmamsie, those smiles make everything else worth it!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Kasey84

Melts my heart!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## vietmamsie

Kasey - he is so cute!


----------



## vietmamsie

Hi! How is everyone? After a few really rough days with an over tired girl (It was impossible to put her down for naps! But now we are using white noise and it is really helping!) we seem to be back in our groove of over all happiness. 

Lucy turned 2 months(!!!) and that night managed to sleep her longest stretch yet (7 hours!!!) and surprise me in the morning by rolling onto her back! Since that night we have been back to our normal 3.5-4 hour stretches of sleep, not complaining, but I would love to see 7 hours more regularly!

All of the sudden she just seems sooo alert and active. I think that has been part of the sleep issues - she just has so much going on in that little brain, its hard to calm her down to take naps and rest!

I started a moms group with two other ladies - all of our babies born in the same week! We have a fourth woman with a 2 month old that will join us next time, and a few more women who will join who will have their babies later this summer. So much fun to get together with other moms! And so nice to have little outings to look forward to that aren't with non-mothers.

Speaking of which, anyone else having a hard time connecting with their childless friends? I think all my single friends are scared of me and my childless couple friends have been really distant. But I seem to be collecting pregnant and mother friends like crazy! 

DH and I have had some tension... I think it is just so easy to totally forget about your relationship with your spouse, plus I have gotten angry with him a few times for doing stupid stuff (like over stimulating her during bedtime, etc.) I think we patched things up this evening... finally DTD! Hopefully that relieves some of the pent up stress for both of us and we have a better week! Think we need to do it more often! 2 months was a long time to wait!

Hoping everyone is doing well!


----------



## Kasey84

Vietmamsie- Luke likes white noise too. Hopefully Lucy gives you a few more 7 hour stretches of sleep soon! Luke has been sleeping 6-7 hours a night for the past few nights...hoping it continues! I'm finding he's more awake and alert during the day and harder to get down for naps. He fights it and just wants to be up and looking around. 

Glad your enjoying the mother group! I only have a couple of childless friends and we've been very close since childhood, so thankfully we haven't had any trouble staying connected. I can see how that could happen though. 

How are things now with you and your oh? Has dtd helped ease some of the tension? We still haven't yet and guess we won't be until Luke is better. My oh sometimes overstimulates Luke when he should be trying to calm him and get him to sleep...totally irritates me! He's great at amusing him when he's awake, but not so great getting him to sleep! 

AFM- We've come to realize that Luke has infant reflux. We've been trying different things to reduce his symptoms/discomfort (feeding upright, keeping upright for 30 mins, elevating head of bassinet, etc). Apparently it's common in babies and usually resolves by 6 months. That seems like an awful long time to deal with frequent spit up, occasional projectile vomiting, gagging and fussiness! I feel so bad for him! 

On top of that, today he gave us the fright of our lives. When he got up at 6 am I brought him to his room to change him. When I laid him on his change table he started coughing and that quickly turned into chocking. His mouth/throat was full of thick, foamy saliva that he couldn't get up. He was struggling to breathe. I ran out to my oh with him. Thankfully he's a paramedic and doesn't panic at all. It took 5 minutes of tapping his back and suctioning his mouth and nose to clear it all so he could breathe properly. Needless to say we made a trip to the hospital. Apparently he has a viral infection...bronchiolitis. It should clear up on its own. All day he has been having coughing fits where we have to clear his airway. He's also been lethargic and eating half as much as he usually does. Nothing worse that seeing your baby sick and watching him struggle to breathe :( I'm going to have a few sleepless nights until this clears up for sure! I'll probably get grey hair before my time too. Lol. 

On a more positive note, I had my 6 week OB apt and all is well. I've been cleared for regular activities. Aside from some tension/minor pain when I lift something to heavy, I pretty much feel like my old self again...or a sleep deprived, more anxious version anyway :)


----------



## vietmamsie

Kasey - Oh my! That sounds really scary - I would have panicked! Lucy got sick about three weeks ago and had such a hard time feeding with a plugged up nose. I was having to clear it all the time - no fun at all. Sick babies are so sad!

I feel like the whole nap thing is just another phase. Lucy hardly napped for almst two weeks - days were hellish by the end to say the least. She was so over tired, but just couldn't settle down to nap. She just wanted to play! Things have been going better the last few days. I just realized it was tie to have a very consistent routine so she knows its nap time, and be really respectful of when she needs a nap - not pushing it staying out for long or going far from home. We have been home more, but she is sleeping, so we are happy!

Things with OH are... idk. When things get frustrating (a night where bedtime isn't happening for example) he is quick to snap. Seems to happen once a week or so and we play a blame game... I figure it will pass once we are both getting more sleep.

We hired some help, so hopefully that will give me a chance to nap more and take the pressure off of both of us. We have a maid twice a week already, and now we will have a babysitter coming three mornings a week for 3 hours a time. The gal I picked is really nice and wants to cook too, so that is awesome! I hope it all works out! Her first day was on friday and it went pretty well!

I hope everyone else is doing well! Don't forget to wish your DH/OH a happy fathers day tomorrow!


----------



## Karinama98

I think I've been absent for over a month now. Been trying to find to to read up on everyone's updates.

DH and I argue occasionally about stupid stuff, and I told him I hate the arguing. He's been trying to make sure we also remember each other and not just focus on Amber. So he's definitely sweet that way.

We had my in-laws babysit for a few hours while DH and I went out for a movie and dinner to celebrate our anniversary. Needless to say I was nervous and wasn't comfortable leaving her there. We have had a discussion with his family about their language in front of her but that conversation must have gone out the window. I hate all of their swearing. Irks me everytime I hear it, but it's just my preference.

Amber had her 2 month appointment on Friday. She's 23 inches and 8 lbs 8 oz. So when's in the 73% for height but 2% for weight. This kid eats like a horse at times (a max of 4 oz at a time). Doc didn't seem concerned at this point. 

She has been hitting so many milestones. I think one of my favorite things she does is when we wave to her she will wave back. She has great neck strength, "talks" to us a lot and is so alert. We have been blessed that for the last 4 weeks she has been letting us sleep usually from 10 pm to 5 am. Then she'll eat then zonk back out for a few more hours. It has been great.

I am starting to stress out a little bit about going back to work in 3 weeks. When I drove to my mommy group last week I teared up because it's the same direction as the in-home daycare person we'll be taking her to. I also had a mini crying session as we went to back last night because I don't want to be away from her. Bad enough both DH and I tear up when we look at her because we love her so much.

I also started working out again like how I use to with heavy duty cardio work. I watched my diet too....for a week. Been feeling bad about how I look because I know my hips did spread from the pregnancy, and areas are for sure thicker (e.g. Waist, thighs). DH says I'm fine but I know I'll never be where I want to be again without working extremely hard to get there. My issue with working out though is stress incontinence depending on the exercise. It's annoying.

But as I'm laying her on the couch with Amber on my chest...I almost feel is has been totally worth it. She is a huge joy to have and I can't imagine life without her.

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## vietmamsie

I am so glad Amber has been doing better - is she still colicky? I feel you on the going back to work thing - I am so happy that I don't have to think about that for some time. Will you pump at work?

Lucy had her 2 month as well - 59.5 cm (23.5 inches), 6.4kg (14 lbs) and head of 40cm - putting her in the 99th percentile. What can I say, the girl likes to eat?! She hasn't ever really taken a bottle, so I don't really know how much she is drinking. But I can pump about 4 oz from each boob in the morning, so I guess she's getting enough!


----------



## Kasey84

Vietmamsie- Glad to hear that Lucy is napping better. I've been reading up on sleeping/naps in babies and It's funny how routine is important even at such a young age. When Luke gets over tired he gets so cranky and hard to put to sleep. 

It's awesome that you have a babysitter coming by. Hope it continues to go well! Having help/support and the opportunity to have some "me" time is so important. I know how lucky I am to have a lot of family close by to help out or give me the opportunity to have some time to myself. My sister babysat for a couple of hours last weekend while I attended a bridal shower. It was nice to get out, but I have to say I couldn't wait to get home to see my little man. I'm also going to get my hair done this week and my mom is going to babysit. 

Karina- Good to hear that Amber is doing well and hitting some milestones :) it's so wonderful to watch isn't it! Every time Luke does something new we get so excited! 

If her dr isn't worried about her weight then I'm sure it's fine, especially if she's feeding well. She may just have a petite stature. Luke is in 50th percentile for weight, but only 25th for height. Not surprising considering I'm not even 5 feet tall. I'm hoping he catches up though and is tall like his daddy. 

I can totally understand why your stressing about going back to work. I'll be off for a year and I'm sure I won't even be ready to leave him at that point. I think with time though you get back into the swing of work and adjust. Hope all goes well for you! 

Good for you getting back to your workout routine! That's been one of the frustrating things for me about having a section. I'm ok to resume regular activities, but not rigorous workouts. I think abdominal exercises and running are still a no-no for me for a while yet. Can't wait to get back at it though. For now I'm lifting some light weights and walking. 

AFM- Luke is not 100% better from his viral infection, but certainly on the mend thank goodness! He's still struggling with reflux though. I understand the dr's reluctance to give medication unless he's failing to thrive, but we're doing everything we can to reduce symptoms and he still uncomfortable. I hate seeing him like and not being able to do more. 

With regard to sleeping, does anyone's lo's fall asleep on their own? Once Luke is asleep in our arms he's good to go in his bassinet, but we haven't had any success laying him down awake and falling asleep on his own. If we lay him down before he's totally out solid, then he'll wake back up. 

With regard to me and oh, things are good most days. We've definitely argued more since Luke arrived, but I'm putting that down to sleep deprivation and all the changes that come along with a new baby. It's easy to take our frustrations out on each other I guess. 

Karina- I can't imagine life without Luke either. In fact, it's hard to remember what life was even like before he came along. Oh and I often wonder what we did with all our time! 

Hope everyone's oh had a wonderful Father's Day!


----------



## Kasey84

Here's a pic of him all dressed up for Father's Day :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 56.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## vietmamsie

Kasey - I think that whole 'put your baby down drowsy but awake' was a myth created by sleep trainers to make new parents feel bad. We do not plan to let Lucy ever CIO, but that is what would exactly what would happen if we put her down and left while she was awake. From what i understand, most babies under 4 months can't self sooth, so they need to be rocked/nursed/bounced to sleep. I plan to transition her into falling asleep on her own when she is good and ready - such as 6 months. And plan to continue the use of our 'props' (white noise/binky/rocking chair) until she doesn't need them any more.


----------



## KLMenke

Kasey84 said:


> With regard to sleeping, does anyone's lo's fall asleep on their own? Once Luke is asleep in our arms he's good to go in his bassinet, but we haven't had any success laying him down awake and falling asleep on his own. If we lay him down before he's totally out solid, then he'll wake back up

Madison is definitely the same way. She sleeps fast and hard when I'm holding her against my chest, but getting her to sleep alone in her crib on her own is impossible. Usually at bedtime I will rock her while bfing, and if she's.still awake at the end of the feed, burp her and lay her down across my knees rocking her. Sometimes she fights it still and I need to use the paci (which she loves). Then once she finally closes her eyes, I wait a good 5 mins before putting her in the crib. Usually if shes not asleep hard enough, she'll wake up within that 5 min. As far as a game plan to fix it, we don't have one yet lol. I'm a sahm, so it's not that big of a deal if I stay up longer to rock her back to sleep. Plus, let's face it, I like the extra cuddles :)


----------



## Karinama98

Amber hasn't had any colicky issues since we started giving her gas drops and probiotics. That has been a huge lifesaver! I did change something last week in relation to the gas drops and paid for it....she cried a lot until I went back to how I was doing things before. Now she's back to normal.

As for how she is with sleep, we have the same issue. The last few nights she's been put down when we thought she was sleeping only to hear her in her pack n' play kicking and cooing. I told DH just to leave her alone and she'll settle down. Thankfully it's worked most of the time.

Vietmamsie - I'm jealous of how much you can pump! The most I've gotten at one time was 5 oz total. Most times when I pump I get between 2-3 oz total. I've tried fenugreek to help increase my production, and even tried these lactation cookies I was recommended by the mom's group to make. I haven't seen much of a change. 

Amber decided the last few days she loves her hands in her mouth. So...reluctantly I told DH to grab her one pacifier. She sucked on that thing like no other. Her first time using one. Been fighting myself internally about it because I don't want to worry about having to break her of the habit down the road. But if it helps comfort her, then she can have it. While watching Nanny 911 on Netflix recently, there was a family where the 3- and 4- year old kids were still dependent on their pacifiers. Crazy!

As for pumping while at work, that I do plan on doing. They had redone the Mother's Room within the last year, which is good because the original one would have made me uncomfortable. It was by the lunchroom by the eating area, no private rooms in it and was in a different building from the one I work. I plan on at least using it 2x/day.


----------



## vietmamsie

Don't get too jealous! I only pump after morning feeds when Lucy doesn't empty both my breasts and in the middle of the night if Lucy skips her midnight feed (both breasts will be painfully engorged, and she usually doesn't eat much in the middle of the night). I freeze all the extra milk so we have an emergency stash.... but Lucy won't take a bottle, so it seems sort of ridiculous.

Interesting that Amber just now took a dummy. Lucy has never taken one either. I have actually offered her it many times (I even bought several different ones with different shaped nipples to find one she liked) but she always refuses. Maybe there is still hope! She has also found her hands in the last few days.

As for the babysitters - one was ok and the other was a no show on her first day1 Sent me a message saying she couldn't come because it was raining! It's the rainy season, so I guess that will happen everyday?? Oh dear


----------



## Kasey84

I wouldn't be able to let Luke CIO either. It would just break my heart. I don't think it would be beneficial to any of us and in the end I'm pretty sure he wouldn't fall asleep anyway. It's funny after bringing that up he actually he fell asleep on his own for a nap today. He was laying on his blanket on the couch next to me for some playtime. His eyes started to get heavy so I just let him be and he drifted off to sleep. Probably just a one time thing! 

Luke has been using a pacifier at times since the hospital. We only give it to him when he's really fussy though. He doesn't generally need it to fall asleep. 

Luke has started putting his hands in his mouth and sucking on them just these past few days. "Google" says this is about the age that they "discover" their hands. Apparently it can be a self-soothing thing too. I try to deter him (mainly because of germs) by putting the pacifier in his mouth in place of his hands, but he spits that out and the hands go back in again.


----------



## vietmamsie

yeah, would totally agree with the whole CIO thing - when she cries I get very emotional. It would bee too much for me. 

I have found that when she is tired (before crying - still at the yawning/eye rubbing stage) but all my rocking/bouncing isn't putting her down (like over 30 minutes of soothing), its best to just start the cycle over again with a short feed, back out to play and read a story, then back to the bedroom for a change and a bounce. Gets her to sleep every time!


----------



## Kasey84

Today was the EDD for my angel baby, which means I could have had a 1 year old now if things had worked out differently. 

If that baby had lived, I wouldn't have Luke and although I wouldn't trade him for the world, it still saddens me that I'll never see that baby grow up and he or she will never celebrate a birthday. It really reinforces just how lucky we are to have our little boy with us, happy and healthy! 

Like last year, I visited the baby loss memorial today and left flowers. It feels important to me to remember and honor that baby. 

Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## Karinama98

Kasey: I know how hard it is thinking about the "what if's" in relation to the past. I think it's sweet that you were able to go to the memorial to remember the LO. I know when 9/20 comes along this year, I'm going to have a hard time. My husband's one cousin is getting married that date, so it's going to be on my mind a lot. 

I'm also glad you felt comfortable posting about your emotions with it. **Hugs**


----------



## vietmamsie

Kasey - I often have the same feelings, however, some how I think it all worked out the way it was supposed to. I couldn't imagine my life without Lucy.


----------



## vietmamsie

With that said, one year ago today i found out I was pregnant, only to have my fourth miscarriage two days later. :/


----------



## Kasey84

Thanks ladies. It's great to be able to come here and share my thoughts with others who understand. 

Karina- The "what ifs" really are hard. Will you be attending the wedding then? It's always hard to attend happy events and put a smile on your face when really your heart is heavy. I hope you get through the day ok. I always find it helps when I do a little something in remembrance. 

Vietmamsie- Although the loss is hard to accept, I know things are the way they are supposed to be. Luke is meant to be here with us. Oh and I have said that as soon as he came into this world, it's like we already knew him...almost like we've been waiting for him our whole lives. He just fits :)


----------



## Karinama98

Actually we won't be attending the wedding. It's in Minnesota and they're having the wedding at a camp ground. We don't think having a 5 month old and going would be a good idea.


----------



## vietmamsie

Hope everyone is doing well - it is so quiet around here! I guess we are all busy now tat our little ones are getting active! Lucy is all over the place! She is a pro at tummy time, can roll over from belly to back, loves to be pulled up into a sitting position (her neck is so strong!) and likes to be sitting up so she can see what is going on. She seems to have discovered her feet in the last few days and has kicked everything off the changing table a number of times and has been using her legs in the activity gym to kick everything! Plus she has her little fists up in the air waving around like crazy all the time! She had been batting, grabbing and holding things for the last week or so. 

We took her swimming for the first time and she seemed pretty into it. It was hard to tell because she is always so serious the first few times she does something! But no crying, so I guess that means it was good! 

We are going to Gymboree classes once a week which is really fun. You guys should check them out if you have one in your area. Pricy, but worth it!

I have been doing pretty good - I feel like I am non stop these days. I find myself bouncing Lucy to sleep for hours each day - naps can be hard, but we usually get 3-4 of them out of her a day. At least one will take place in the sling while I bounce - the whole time. My legs are buring by the end of the day! I lost another 3.5kgs, so I feel like I am on the right track weight loss wise. I have just 6.5 left to go until I am at a comfortable weight, then 2-3kg more to feel really good!

I gave up on the whole babysitter thing. Somedays I feel like I need help, but most days I feel pretty good about everything!

How is everyones nights going? My 'goal' is to get her to sleep by 7:30, but usually it actually happens around 8:30. Lucy usually has a longer period of sleep at the start of the night (anywhere from 4-7 hours, but usually more like 4-5) then gets up every 3 hours after that. Usually I have 2 wake ups, and she gets up between 6:30 and 7:30 - sometimes she will go right down after her morning feed, but if she wants to play, it usually only lasts for about 30 minutes before she is ready for her first 'nap' of the day. That morning one is usually the longest nap of the day, although she has surprised me with some killer afternoon ones as well in the last few weeks.


----------



## Kasey84

All is well here! It has been really quiet on here lately. Busy times with the little ones :) 

Luke is a pro at rolling over and can hold his head up really well. He's not a fan of tummy though! He's looking more at his mobile and toys and does lots of cooing at them. He hasn't made a grab for them yet though. He does lots of kicking as well, especially in the bath...loves making splashes. 

I feel like I'm non stop too. My oh works 12 hour days with a 1 hour commute each way, so the time he can spend with Luke is minimal some days. It's a fairly new job and he was hired as casual, call-in which means he's not on a set schedule. Thankfully he's off for the next two days because he worked so many days straight. 

Luke is pretty consistent with night time sleep. He generally sleeps 10 hours without waking. He's usually asleep by 8-9:30 pm and doesn't wake until 6-7:30 am. I'm sooo thankful for that, especially because he naps very little during the day. He will take 3 naps a day, but won't stay asleep any longer then 20-30 minutes each nap. Very rarely, he will pull off a 2 hour nap during the day. Those days it's like Christmas morning! lol. I'm grateful for a good night sleep, but it's very hard to get anything done during the day!


----------



## vietmamsie

Wow that sleep sounds amazing! I am a but jealous! But all day with no real naps are a nightmare. Those days happen over hear sometimes and i usually want to pull my hair out! 20 minute ones are the worst! I'll always just be getting into something (hands in dough making bread or in the sink washing dishes) and she will start wailing!

I think i jinxed myself again.... we have been up since 4am! this little demon has been thrashing, cooing, pulling the covers off us and in a happy little mood! oh dear! nearly 7am now - trying to bounce her back to sleep!


----------



## Karinama98

With Amber this last week I'm lucky if I can get her in bed by 10:45 pm! She was in bed by 10 pm for almost a month, but then all of a sudden with this last growth spurt she's decided to change things up on us. She still only gets us up once for a feeding, which has been between 1:30 and 5 am (she was a 5 am'er for several weeks...again, this growth spurt!).

With having to go back to work in a week I'm trying to figure out milk storage as she eats everything I produce (which isn't much...we usually supplement with about 8 oz of formula a day). We will be having her do two half days at the day care lady's house this coming week to help transition her into day care. I'm sooooo going to be a crying mess without her around.

We finally got a play mat with all of the toys for her to play with. She's been enjoying it a lot. For several weeks though she has been a crazy leg kicker, found her feet maybe 2 weeks ago. Last week was finding her hands in her mouth. This week she's been slightly more "talkative". 

We have my sister's college graduation party to go to tomorrow and it's suppose to be hot and humid. Hopefully people won't find it rude that I'll be taking her inside a LOT to cool her off. I'll also be bringing some wet wash clothes to help keep her cool.

Hope everyone else is doing well! I think with knowing I have to go back to work I lost the "work out" mentality and have been eating myself out of house and home. Ah depression...or at least anxiety.


----------



## vietmamsie

I also have to watch out that lucy doesn't overheat... not rude at all to take her in and turn on the AC!

Thought i would add a pic of lucy at the pool the other day - too cute!
 



Attached Files:







IMG249.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Karinama98

Cute pic. :) She looks so content just lounging.

Today has been a really, REALLY hard day for me. We started Amber in daycare today (half days) to help with the transition of me going back to work next week Monday. I haven't cried as much as I have today in a long time. I asked the woman watching her how often new mom's cry when they drop off their babies for the first time and she said about 75% of them.

I've also been dealing with some emotional stuff in association to both of my parents. This week for the 4th I'll be going back up to my mom's house to continue the cleaning process in relation to their personal items. I also just canceled their cell phone, which was really hard to do.

But if anything, the positive thing is that DH will be picking Amber up in about two hours and I'll be able to see her smiling face once again. :)
 



Attached Files:







me and amber.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Karinama98

Oh, and to top off our night...a storm went through around 5:30 pm and knocked down two of our awesome trees. The one could have caused a ton of damage if it weren't for our pergola in the front. It did cause some roof damage above Amber's room, but luckily she's still sleeping in our room. We just have headaches now as a result.


----------



## Kasey84

Vietmamsie- Lucy is just adorable :) I take it she's been "swimming" before? If she has, how does she like the water? Luke has a pool party to attend in a couple of weeks. He loves the bath, but I'm not sure how he will react to colder pool water... 

Karina- it's understandable that Amber's first time at daycare was hard. I bet most moms cry! I'll definitely be in that 75% 

Sorry to hear about the storm damage and also having to go through your parents belongings. That has to be very hard. I'm glad you have Amber's smile to cheer you up. It's amazing how one look at their little faces can make our hearts happier. 

Great picture of you two by the way :) 

Luke had his first vaccinations today. 1 needle in each leg. He was so upset by it and it just broke my heart to have to hold his legs down while having the needles. My oh was working so my mom came along with us. Unfortunately she was worse then me and actually covered her eyes! Lol. He settled down after a while, but he's been a little more fussy and sleepy then usual, which I'm told is normal.


----------



## Kasey84

Here's a picture of my little man celebrating Canada Day :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## vietmamsie

Love all the pictures! 

Lucy is a water baby - think it comes from living a womb with so much excess water! She loves the bath and is warming up to the pool. We have only actually been in twice, but there hasn't been any crying. The first few times she does anything she is really serious, so we are still at that stage. We will go on a beach trip next week, so she will get more pool time there! We have float for her too which should be fun!

Anyone else having car issues? Since we live in Vietnam and just take taxis, Lucy just goes in a carrier or sling when we go in the car. She cries her eyes out every other time. Its bad - like gives me a migraine and she passes out for two hours after and I just feel so bad. I swear off going out after every bad trip. I just don't know what to do, I have tied it ALL - nursing, hugging, singing, bouncing, putting her on my legs... nothing works!


----------



## Karinama98

Kasey - cute pic!

Vietmamsie - my husband had a rough ride with Amber this ast weekend. I was driving a different vehicle than him, and per him he said she cried 80% of the time....it's a 5 hour drive normally. We felt so bad for her. Normally she doesn't mind the rides.

And Amber has been fussy like crazy the last few days. We're not sure what's going on. When's also spitting up a little more than normal so we're thinking it's stomach related.

Well I started back to work yesterday. It was hard, overwhelming. My stress knot in my shoulder hates me. Amber did well with daycare yesterday which was a good thing. Today is the first day I haven't cried in a long time.

Just sucks that the last 12 weeks felt like they didn't happen. :(. I'm so jealous of you all who get more than 12 weeks for maternity leave.


----------



## Kasey84

Vietmamsie- Luke enjoys car rides...as long as someone is in the backseat with him! He generally falls asleep in the car, but if he happens to wake up he doesn't like to be in the backseat alone. I'm thinking it's because he can't see us with the rear facing car seat and maybe gets lonely. When that happens, he cries so hard. Many times I've had to get out back with him while oh drives. Going somewhere with him in the car on my own can be challenging. I've had to stop the car and get in the backseat for a few mins to calm him down and let him know I'm there. Other then that he doesn't mind the car at all. 

Karina- I'm glad to hear amber did well at daycare. I really feel for you having to go back to work so soon! 

I find that Luke goes through fussy spurts as well and then goes back to his happy self. He spits up A LOT! All part of his reflux I guess. He goes through tons of clothes and bibs in the run of a day! Thankfully it doesn't seem to bother him at all.


----------



## Kasey84

Question- who has gotten their periods back and when did it return? I'm 11 weeks pp now and no sign of AF


----------



## Karinama98

I still haven't had aunt flow return, which I am fine with. I know a few women in the mom's group I attended had it return at various time (e.g. 8 wks pp, 11 mos pp). Some of the women in the group are already pregnant again, and their babies are less than 5 months old. 

We are thinking maybe we'll try for baby #2 in 2 years. We'll see though.


----------



## KLMenke

I got the depo shot at my 6 week check up, and started bleeding (an actual flow, definitely not spotting) 10 days after, and ive been bleeding now for almost 3 weeks. Count your blessings ladies, this is awful ;)


----------



## vietmamsie

Oh no! I am so sorry you all have your periods back! I am not looking forward to that! I am hoping that by EBFing, I will keep it at bay for at least a year, but maybe that is wishful thinking!

The car ride went really well! There was some crying at the start, but then she fell asleep! On the way back she was great the whole drive until we were about 5 minutes from home! I was working the whole trip (playing with her and entertaining her when she wasn't sleeping) but it was all fine in the end!

My in-laws left last night. I was sad to see them go (some extra hands are always welcome) but it was also nice to resume normal life and do NOTHING for a day!

As for going back to work - I would not have been able to go back at 12 weeks. DH and I had talked about me taking a year off of work (unpaid, I quit my job at 7 months pg) but now that Lucy is here, we are talking about me being a SAHM longer. I just need to have a small income on the side (I have a few little projects in the works) but living in Vietnam, we can totally do a one income household. Life is just so cheap here!


----------



## Kasey84

Hope all is well with everyone! Been quiet here lately. 

No news with us really. Luke is doing well and growing so fast! He went through a little spurt recently where he was waking at night and not settling unless we took him in our bed. That seems to have passed now and I'm still not really sure what the cause of his restlessness was. 

Anyone else's lo's drooling excessively? Luke is drooling so much lately. He has to wear a bib at all times, except when sleeping of course.


----------



## vietmamsie

We have a major drooler on our hands as well! I am glad I'm not the only one with some sleep issues going on. for the past 5 days or so Lucy has been waking at her two normal times, but then waking evert hour or so wanting to feed/suck until I 'wake up' and finally get out of bed (around 6-7am). Basically from about 2am on I'm not getting much sleep. On the flip side naps have been a breeze! I figure it will pass and in the mean time I need to try to go to sleep a little earlier.

Lucy has ben a total doll as usual so all is well! She is a happy baby about 95% of the time! I feel very lucky!

Oh.... We are dealing with a pretty bad diaper rash. She also has some rashes from the heat on her arms/chest. We are in disposable diapers full time right now which is a bummer... she is slathered in so much cream, I don't want to risk wrecking my cloth ones! Lots of naked time and creams are helping... hopefully it is gone soon, but the doctor said it could be as long as 2 weeks!


----------



## Kasey84

How has the sleeping been going Vietmamsie? Hope her sleep...and yours...has improved since your last post! 

Luke has a diaper rash as well that we've been trying to get rid of for a while now. It started about 4 weeks ago shortly after his viral infection. He was having frequent bowel movements when he was sick and I think thats what got the diaper rash started. It started to get better, but never completely healed. A nurse who had a look thought it might have developed into a yeast infection so we brought him to the dr and got a prescription cream. Luckily it was never very bad to began with and it hasn't seemed to bother him, but it has been slow to heal! 

Luke continues to sleep well at night, but napping is getting harder. He fights taking naps and wakes up after 15-20 mins. I can tell he's still tired too. I have no idea what to do about it...


----------



## Karinama98

Amber has been on a drool kick herself. A few people we know thinks she's getting ready to start teething. So we've been giving her teething toys, and she's a content baby chewing on things.

Also, one of our huge milestones was that she started to do some belly crawling a few weeks back when she was 12 weeks old. She can easily move herself about 5 feet and does get frustrated.

She also finally hit the 10 lbs mark within the last week or so. She's a healthy, skinny, tall girl for sure.

And for those with the diaper rash, I know in my mom's group they always raved about cocoanut oil helping. Amber had a brief diaper rash from multiple BMs in a day while at daycare but we only had Desitin - luckily it went away within 2 days.

For myself, I decided to seek out counseling therapy. My first session is this week. We have had so much happen between both my parents passing in the last year, the MC, the birth of Amber, having a tree recently hitting our house (now we may have to spend $10,000 USD to redo the roof - insurance won't cover all of that unfortunately), and with me going back to work, I'm stressed and now hate my job due to these pilots my division is doing - I loved my job before I left. I'm just needing to let go of my self image issues because I don't want Amber growing up seeing her mom having problems with her self esteem/self image. Pretty much I feel like I can't take on much more. I feel like a basket case at times in my own head.

But I am hoping everything with everyone is going well. I hope some of the other ladies come back to give their updates - Lisa, Ebony, Brienna, etc.


----------



## vietmamsie

We are still having sleep issues. i hear you on the 15 minute naps! These last 2 weeks have been all about short naps and lots of night time wake ups. I think this is the 4 month sleep regression so i have hope that it will naturally end in a week or so!

I have found that pretty much the only way I can get her to nap longer is to nurse her to sleep in the rocking chair and just keep her there until she wakes or bounce her to sleep in the sling and keep bouncing until she wakes - sometimes as long as two hours! Not very convenient, but i figure it must be a good work out plus i can set the computer up on her changing table and be online while she sleeps. And it means she SLEEPS which is all thats really important.

She just started rolling back to belly and does it all the time now. but she seems to have forgotten how to roll belly to back and screams once she gets tired in tummy time! Its pretty funny, but it means I am pretty busy! I can't really leave her on her play mat any more because of all the movement. more supervision and shorter naps means less work getting done around the house and a very tired mom by the end of the day!

the diaper rash has almost completely cleared up. now the whole area just is really dried out from the creams. Luckily in was never bad enough for her to notice, but it did linger a bit longer than i was comfortable with. Her heat rashes are also going away so she is looking better all around!

I am so happy when I come on here and see this thread updated! I really want to keep in touch with everyone! Maybe we can connect via FaceBook for those of you who aren't on BnB much anymore.


----------



## IcePrincess

Hey ladies! Sorry it's been so long. We bought a house while I was in labour and now we are trying to move in. With a hungry 16 pounder and an active almost 5 year old! 

Kasey no af yet. With ds I didn't get it back until he was 11 months old. I had to go back to work at 4 months and only could bf when I was home. Pumping didn't really work as nothing much came out. Still no af even though we couldn't exclusively bf.


----------



## IcePrincess

I'm ok with anyone wanting to connect on Facebook! Let me know!


----------



## Kasey84

Vietmamsie- I've heard of the sleep regression. Hopefully it passes quickly! Glad to hear Lucy's rash is improving! Luke's is just about gone now. 

Luke stopped rolling from belly to back for a while, but then started up again. He hasn't mastered back to belly though. It takes courage to admit when you need some help. 

Karina- Have you has your first session yet? If so, I hope it went well and that you find it to be helpful! You've been through a lot and it's important to take care of yourself! 

Ice- Glad I'm not the only one without AF! I'm starting to get nervous that I might be pregnant...though I think that's unlikely! I know it's not impossible though. A friend of mine has a 12 month old and a 1 week old. Think I may test just to out my mind at ease

How is the move going? A lot of work I'm sure, but exciting all the same :) 

All is well with us! Luke is growing so fast...hard to believe he's already 3 months old! I guess you all know what I mean! Had a little scare with him yesterday. He was laying on the couch yesterday next to me and spit up. I turned my head to reach for some wipes and he rolled going head first off the couch...just caught him before he went over. What a fright! And I felt terrible :( lesson learned! 

We're having a heat wave here. About 15 degrees hotter then what we're used to...needless to say we're all a little cranky lately! 

I'm totally up for connecting on Facebook :)


----------



## vietmamsie

Ice - Glad to hear things are going well!

kasey - just when it seemed to be better, it has come back! Im so frustrated. oh well, we'll just have to start again with the creams. 

Lucy has been super frustrated lately. She is in such a crazy place developmentally. She is trying to do things, but just can't... She can only sit up while supported but cries when we try to hold her up. She grabs toys but drops them and cries. She rolls on her tummy, then cries because she cant get out. Days have been LONG and fussy around here.

Oh, and she rolled off a friends sofa - on to the floor. She hit her cheek and has a big bruise. I felt AWFUL. We rushed to the hospital. Of course all was ok (it was only about a foot high) but I am still shuck up about it. I am just so lucky that she rolled off there and it didn't happen at home on our changing table (that would be a LONG WAYS DOWN. I am totally freaked out now and have been changing her on the bed (only a foot off the ground) and being very careful about always having my eye on her. When does all this rolling calm down? I guess not until they start crawling, then there will be even more things to look out for!


----------



## IcePrincess

Hey ladies... The move is stressful over here! No one really helping and DH is still massively depressed over the loss of his brother in January. So he's pretty much useless. I'm thinking we may be headed for separation or divorce. He thinks when I'm bf dd it's like a break so he plays on the computer or something. Ignores me if I ask for water or food. Dd is a SLOW eater and feeds can last 45min + 
I'm at my wits end. 

Thankfully no falls here but it happened to ds when he was a baby (off my grandparents bed cut his butt cheek on a rad heater).


----------



## Kasey84

Ice- I can see why you would be feeling stressed! Has your DH considered grief counselling? I can't imagine what he must be going through with such a loss, but it has to be frustrating that he's not "there" to help out more. 

I hope you make some progress with the move and that you and DH can work things out. 

Vietmamsie- I fine that Luke gets frustrated at times too. He wants so badly to sit up on his own but just can't withiut some form of support. Once he's actually mobile, I don't think he'll stop going for a second! 

I think Luke is going through a growth spurt at the moment. Eating non-stop, but never satisfied...even waking up at night to feed, which is unusual for him! He's also super fussy! His reflux has been acting up since yesterday too. He barely slept at all last night, was up at 4:30 and has been cranky and crying on and off all day. I'm about ready to lose my mind today. I hate seeing him so uncomfortable and miserable. I'm hoping it's just one bad day, as he was doing so much better in that regard lately!


----------



## vietmamsie

Ice- I am sorry this has all been so stressful - between the move, the baby any your husbands brother. Hang in there!

For us the new baby caused some major marital friction. It seems to be getting better, but it was really tough for a few weeks. I felt like DH didn't help out enough and rather than helping on fussy days or long nights he would yell at me that we needed a nanny. As lucy has become more active and fun to be around (playing, smiling, laughing) he has become more interested in pitching in. Also it is just easier now as she is pretty chill and bad nights are getting farther and fewer between. (edit - bad nights as in her crying.)

Kasey - sounds like Luke is entering the stage we are *hopefully* moving on from. for the past 4 weeks I have been up between 5-7 times a night. Really fussy evenings. Difficult naps (but if i just let her sleep on me they are good!). We finally had 2 'good nights' - 4 wake ups, then a 3 wake up night, and last night was only 2!!! I am not expecting perfection - 2 wake ups are fine by me! The only way I am able to cope is to just go to sleep when she sleeps. So I am turing in shortly after her - around 8pm! FX things don't get as bad for you as they did for me. I was a zombie there for a week before I started going to sleep early.

Other than the sleep issues, we are having so much fun. She is getting less frustrated as she is getting better at grabbing and getting things to her mouth. I have actually nicknamed her 'puppy' because she loves being on her tummy chewing on her toys! It is pretty cute!


----------



## paintrider89

vietmamsie said:


> Ice - Glad to hear things are going well!
> 
> kasey - just when it seemed to be better, it has come back! Im so frustrated. oh well, we'll just have to start again with the creams.
> 
> Lucy has been super frustrated lately. She is in such a crazy place developmentally. She is trying to do things, but just can't... She can only sit up while supported but cries when we try to hold her up. She grabs toys but drops them and cries. She rolls on her tummy, then cries because she cant get out. Days have been LONG and fussy around here.
> 
> Oh, and she rolled off a friends sofa - on to the floor. She hit her cheek and has a big bruise. I felt AWFUL. We rushed to the hospital. Of course all was ok (it was only about a foot high) but I am still shuck up about it. I am just so lucky that she rolled off there and it didn't happen at home on our changing table (that would be a LONG WAYS DOWN. I am totally freaked out now and have been changing her on the bed (only a foot off the ground) and being very careful about always having my eye on her. When does all this rolling calm down? I guess not until they start crawling, then there will be even more things to look out for!

Awww. Don't feel bad momma. Skylee fell off the couch last week, while I was sitting next to her :( I saw the movement, but couldn't react fast enough, and she rolled off and into the coffee table. Poor thing was sound assleep when it happened, scared the daylight out of both of us. I think I was still hyperventilating even after she had calmed down. 

So glad to see so many updates. My LO ended up with her first tooth at just over 3months. She now has both bottom fronts, and I keep checking waiting for the next one.


----------



## Karinama98

Hi all...

I'm all for Facebooking as I don't get on her much these days.

Ice - I'm sorry to hear about all you're going through. I agree that maybe grief counseling would help him. I occasionally have issues knowing both my parents are gone but I also remember I have a beautiful little girl I have to be there for.

No teeth yet for us, and thankfully she hasn't rolled off anything either. But today I have been feeling awful because I accidently left one of her favorite toys at a restaurant I was at on Sunday. I called today and they don't have it. Boo.

No other major news. She loves her jump-a-too type activity toy we have and enjoys her bumbo chair. She's still such a thin girl that I think it's harder for her to figure out gravity lol.

PM me ladies with your FB info and I'll look for you.


----------



## Kasey84

Paintrider- glad to hear an update from you and know all is well! 

Karina- Luke loves his Bumbo chair too! I think he likes the feeling of sitting up "on his own". We've been thinking of getting a jumperoo for his...thinking he'd love it. Do you have the kind that hangs in the doorway? 

I'll pm you my email so that we can connect on Facebook :)


----------

